# What Was the Last Movie You Watched?



## Ruthanne

I used the Pluto app. to watch the movie called *School Ties* this morning.

It's about a Jewish boy who enrolls in an all boy high school in his senior year in order to get into Harvard later.

He meets with prejudice from some of the others.

I enjoyed this movie very much.  The acting is very good.

​


----------



## moviequeen1

The last movie I saw on TV was 'Twister'96 starring Helen Hunt and late Bill Paxon.
They play divorced couple who are storm chasers ,one of my favorite movies
In May,saw the movie'Rocketman' the Elton John bio pic,it was awesome.Targon Ergerton was terrific as Elton,.He sang all the songs, has a good singing voice.Jamie Bell is wonderful as Bernie Taupin,playing Elton's long time lyricist


----------



## Ruthanne

moviequeen1 said:


> The last movie I saw on TV was 'Twister'96 starring Helen Hunt and late Bill Paxon.
> They play divorced couple who are storm chasers ,one of my favorite movies
> In May,saw the movie'Rocketman' the Elton John bio pic,it was awesome.Targon Ergerton was terrific as Elton,.He sang all the songs, has a good singing voice.Jamie Bell is wonderful as Bernie Taupin,playing Elton's long time lyricist


I'll keep those movies in mind for good ones to see.  I especially love biographies!


----------



## Warrigal

At a movie theatre the last film we watched was Tolkien. We enjoyed it very much.


----------



## johndoe

Gotti. I got the impression they were trying to glorify a dirt bag criminal.


----------



## Ruthanne

The last movie I watched was Wild Things.  It was good at first but then had so many twists to it it quickly became a "B" movie to me.  I don't regret watching it though as it became quite interesting to watch!  
​


----------



## Don M.

I watched the movie "Gladiator", starring Russel Crowe, tonight on the Sundance Channel.  This is about the 3rd time I've watched this movie in the past 10 years, and I enjoy it every time....I think it's one of the better movies I've ever seen.


----------



## Butterfly

I watched "Dunkirk" and thought it was very good.  I also watched "K-9:The Widowmaker" and liked it a lot -- it's one of those edge-of-your-seat movies.

I also recently watched "The Imitation Game" about Alan Turing, the British  WWII cryptologist.  I thought it was very good, too.


----------



## C'est Moi

"First Man" on HBO.   Story of Neil Armstrong and the space program.


----------



## hypochondriac

scorsese's The Silence.
maybe i was disappointed. 
i was puzzled anyway.


----------



## Ruthanne

Yesterday I watched the movie Belle Starr.  It was quite an old movie but had a good plot and was okay.  It was on the Grit channel.  It took place during the war between the North and South.  The northern soldiers burned down her family's home and that seemed to set the stage.

​


----------



## hypochondriac

Ruthanne said:


> Yesterday I watched the movie Belle Starr.  It was quite an old movie but had a good plot and was okay.  It was on the Grit channel.  It took place during the war between the North and South.  The northern soldiers burned down her family's home and that seemed to set the stage.
> 
> View attachment 73131​


were randolph scott and cary grant lovers? rumour has it .......


----------



## Pepper

hypochondriac said:


> were randolph scott and cary grant lovers? rumour has it .......


Not that there's anything wrong with it.............


----------



## gennie

Last night I watched _Iron Lady _with Meryl Streep playing Margaret Thacker


----------



## Olivia

The last movie I watched in a move theater was Gone Girl. A friend and I had both read the book and decided to go see the movie version. Truthfully, I wasn't crazy about either the book or the movie but it was a nice reason to get together. I have never liked reading the book before seeing the movie version. It always spoils it for me. I keep comparing the movie on the screen with the movie in my head from the book. My version is always better.


----------



## norman

This is not the last movie I watched, but is the one I have watched the most.  Old Yeller, I tear up every time and if you have ever had a dog you loved die, you know what I mean.


----------



## Ruthanne

Watched this movie:  To Die For starring Nicole Kidman.

Don't know why I watched the whole thing--it was stupid but had a plot.

​


----------



## drifter

Last movie we watched was Ozark. It came highly recommended from a family member. 
I didn't like the movie and didn't finish it. No doubt some will think they have seen a good 
movie but I could find no merit in it. But isn't that often the way it goes?


----------



## Ruthanne

drifter said:


> Last movie we watched was Ozark. It came highly recommended from a family member.
> I didn't like the movie and didn't finish it. No doubt some will think they have seen a good
> movie but I could find no merit in it. But isn't that often the way it goes?


Yes I've seen a couple of lousy movies lately too.


----------



## Butterfly

norman said:


> This is not the last movie I watched, but is the one I have watched the most.  Old Yeller, I tear up every time and if you have ever had a dog you loved die, you know what I mean.



I saw it once, many years ago, and I couldn't watch it again.  It upset me too much.  

I've always thought it was an odd thing that I can watch all kinds of stuff where people die or get killed (except the gory slasher or torture stuff) and that's OK.  But if a dog dies in a movie I get terribly upset and cry.


----------



## Butterfly

drifter said:


> Last movie we watched was Ozark. It came highly recommended from a family member.
> I didn't like the movie and didn't finish it. No doubt some will think they have seen a good
> movie but I could find no merit in it. But isn't that often the way it goes?



I couldn't get through it, either.


----------



## Ruthanne

Watched the movie called The Score a few days ago.  Very good movie with a twist not expected that made it even better.  Very good acting by Norton and DeNiro, too.

​


----------



## 911

"Space Cowboys" for the third time on one of the streaming services we have.


----------



## Ruthanne

911 said:


> "Space Cowboys" for the third time on one of the streaming services we have.


I've never seen that but sounds like you must like it.  I'll have to watch it!


----------



## 911

Ruthanne said:


> I've never seen that but sounds like you must like it.  I'll have to watch it!



I am not a Tommy Lee Jones fan, but do like Clint Eastwoods' work. The movie kept my attention and for the time it was released (2000), I thought it was pretty authentic with some Hollywood thrown in. I like the other actors, James Garner, Donald Sutherland and of course Clint Eastwood.


----------



## Ruthanne

911 said:


> I am not a Tommy Lee Jones fan, but do like Clint Eastwoods' work. The movie kept my attention and for the time it was released (2000), I thought it was pretty authentic with some Hollywood thrown in. I like the other actors, James Garner, Donald Sutherland and of course Clint Eastwood.


I like Clint Eastwood's work, too.  Have watched a lot of his movies.


----------



## charry

last movie  i watched was ..claras heart ....whoopi goldberg ....


----------



## mike4lorie

Kidnapping Stella, Fell asleep through it, pretty boring and sub-titles...


----------



## Meringue

T2 Trainspotting 
A black comedy drama, about ex/present druggies in Edinburgh Scotland.


----------



## Gary O'

Don M. said:


> I watched the movie "Gladiator", starring Russel Crowe, tonight on the Sundance Channel. This is about the 3rd time I've watched this movie in the past 10 years, and I enjoy it every time....I think it's one of the better movies I've ever seen.


Yes...oh, yes


----------



## Gary O'

Ruthanne said:


> I've never seen that but sounds like you must like it. I'll have to watch it!


Very worth it


----------



## Gemma

A re-run:  Flowers in the attic.


----------



## Gary O'

Settled in to the Movie *Stand By Me *last night
Those four boys bring back a flood of memories ever time I watch it
About the forth time for me
Well directed and written


Anyway, I was listening and half watching a ways into the movie when something caught my eye
The kid who lost the coin flip was in the grocery store, and Bruce Kirby (the store keep) was expounding when I saw it


My freaking fish right behind him!



I've been packing that thing from shop to shop for decades
And it's in my new shop now




An ol' guy parted with it after I remarked how much I liked it...thirty years ago

It's just blown/molded plastic, and not all that old (light beer), but it always has a place in my shop

...and in my heart, since the ol' guy is long gone
Wish I coulda shown the movie pic to him


----------



## moviequeen1

Last night on channel AXS,watched one of my favorite movies'Murphy's Romance" '85 starring Sally Field,James Garner,Corey Haim,,Georgeann Johnson,Dennis Burkley,Brian Kerwin
"Emma'{Field} is recently divorced woman,moves with her 12 yr old son{Haim} to small AZ community to start her new life. She starts business of training/boarding horses  at her rented place. She meets the laid back town pharmacist"Murphy" who is a widower{Garner},sparks fly between the two
Great chemistry between Field&Garner,Martin Ritt directed the movie,Carole King wrote music.Garner got his 1st Academy Award nomination for his performance


----------



## treeguy64

In truth, most of the movies Janet and I watch are on Roku channels, and they are forgettable, although not bad when we're watching them. "East Side Sushi" was memorable, although it had a lightning fast ending that took away from what went before it.


----------



## toffee

SKY FALL ''with Daniel craig -mmmm


----------



## Lc jones

I just got done watching Logan’s Run again for the millionth time! It’s a kitsch movie but a lot of fun.


----------



## Ruthanne

Lc jones said:


> I just got done watching Logan’s Run again for the millionth time! It’s a kitsch movie but a lot of fun.


Not sure if I've seen it but sounds very familiar.  Did you like it a lot?


----------



## moviequeen1

Last night on Turner Classic Movies,watched'Young Frankenstein" '74 Mel Brooks funny parody of  Frankenstein movies
A wonderful all star cast,Gene Wilder{co wrote screenplay with Brooks},Madeline Kahn,Cloris Leachman,Peter Boyle,Marty Feldman,Kenneth Mars,Terri Garr. Gene Hackman in an unbilled cameo as the blind hermit
I hadn't seen this movie in quite awhile,still made me laugh


----------



## Lc jones

Ruthanne said:


> Not sure if I've seen it but sounds very familiar.  Did you like it a lot?


Yes, I would recommend this movie for Friday popcorn night!


----------



## Lc jones

Lc jones said:


> Yes, I would recommend this movie for Friday popcorn night!


Movie night sorry said that wrong


----------



## Lc jones

Ruthanne said:


> Not sure if I've seen it but sounds very familiar.  Did you like it a lot?


 Michael York plays the main character Logan, he was a real hottie back in the day


----------



## Ruthanne

Watched the movie Bringing Out the Dead tonight.  I attempted to watch it once before but couldn't because I wasn't in the right mood.  All I can say is it was entertaining and I like Nicolas Cage so I watched it to the end this time.
​


----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Sassycakes

When my daughter got married I bought her DVD's of her favorite movies,and I also loved them. So she gave me a few to watch whenever I wanted to. Last week me and Hubby watched Arsenic and old Lace with Cary Grant and last night we watched Young Frankenstein. I must have seen both movies 100 times and love seeing them. Today she brought over Sleepers and Hubby and I will watch it soon.


----------



## Butterfly

Sassycakes said:


> When my daughter got married I bought her DVD's of her favorite movies,and I also loved them. So she gave me a few to watch whenever I wanted to. Last week me and Hubby watched Arsenic and old Lace with Cary Grant and last night we watched Young Frankenstein. I must have seen both movies 100 times and love seeing them. Today she brought over Sleepers and Hubby and I will watch it soon.



I love Arsenic and Old Lace -- it's a true classic and still fun to watch.


----------



## Gary O'

The Killers

1946



Watching it now

Everbody's in it

Nothing beats an ol' detective movie, nothing


----------



## Ruthanne

Sassycakes said:


> When my daughter got married I bought her DVD's of her favorite movies,and I also loved them. So she gave me a few to watch whenever I wanted to. Last week me and Hubby watched Arsenic and old Lace with Cary Grant and last night we watched Young Frankenstein. I must have seen both movies 100 times and love seeing them. Today she brought over Sleepers and Hubby and I will watch it soon.


I really liked Sleepers.  I have probably seen the other movies, too, but can't recall.


----------



## Ruthanne

Gary O' said:


> The Killers
> 
> 1946
> 
> View attachment 74208
> 
> Watching it now
> 
> Everbody's in it
> 
> Nothing beats an ol' detective movie, nothing


I like Ernest Hemingway!


----------



## Ruthanne

C'est Moi said:


> View attachment 74207


Haven't seen this one yet.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

norman said:


> This is not the last movie I watched, but is the one I have watched the most.  Old Yeller, I tear up every time and if you have ever had a dog you loved die, you know what I mean.


I feel the same way. I cried for hours after watching it.


----------



## JustBonee

Sat through  _Flashdance_ this afternoon ... for some strange reason.


----------



## Ruthanne

Bonnie said:


> Sat through  _Flashdance_ this afternoon ... for some strange reason.


Seen that one 100 times!


----------



## retiredtraveler

_The Lives of Others. _A German film dealing with the Stasi before the wall came down.


----------



## Ruthanne

retiredtraveler said:


> _The Lives of Others. _A German film dealing with the Stasi before the wall came down.


I've never hear the term "Stasi" before--what is it @retiredtraveler


----------



## retiredtraveler

Ruthanne said:


> I've never hear the term "Stasi" before--what is it @retiredtraveler


East German secret police. They recruited thousands of civilians to enforce the socialist state.
"....The Ministry for State Security ( _Stasi_ ). The Ministry for State Security was the secret police force, secret intelligence service and organ for criminal investigations ... ".

They had almost 90,000 paid employees, but used twice that many civilians to spy. East Germany was a dark place before the wall came down and Germany became unified.


----------



## Ruthanne

Thank you for explaining that @retiredtraveler Very interesting, I always like to learn things I don't know.


----------



## Marie5656

On Netflix I watched a movie (made for Netflix, I think) called St. Agatha.  Takes place in the 50's. A pregnant young girl was living in a convent/school for unwed teen moms.  Nothing special.  Just nuns being nuns, treating the girls poorly etc.  
Moved on to re-watch one of my favorites, Mission to Mars, with Gary Sinese, Don Cheedle.   Love that one.


----------



## Ruthanne

Marie5656 said:


> On Netflix I watched a movie (made for Netflix, I think) called St. Agatha.  Takes place in the 50's. A pregnant young girl was living in a convent/school for unwed teen moms.  Nothing special.  Just nuns being nuns, treating the girls poorly etc.
> Moved on to re-watch one of my favorites, Mission to Mars, with Gary Sinese, Don Cheedle.   Love that one.


Netflix has some good stuff!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Last movie in theaters:  "Yesterday."  Loved it.


----------



## Gemma

The movie:  Lucy


----------



## Ruthanne

CinnamonSugar said:


> Last movie in theaters: "Yesterday." Loved it.


Sounds good, I'll have to write it down and look out for it.


Gemma said:


> The movie: Lucy


Is that about Lucille Ball? @Gemma


----------



## C'est Moi

I suffered through "Interstellar"; that's nearly 3 hours I'll never get back.  Even Matthew McConaughey couldn't save it.


----------



## RadishRose

*My Sweet Little Village*





Amazon Prime


----------



## Gemma

Ruthanne said:


> Is that about Lucille Ball? @Gemma



Oh no.  It's a thriller-action movie.  "When a boyfriend tricks Lucy (Scarlett Johansson) into delivering a briefcase to a supposed business contact, the once-carefree student is abducted by thugs who intend to turn her into a drug mule. She is surgically implanted with a package containing a powerful chemical, but it leaks into her system, giving her superhuman abilities, including telekinesis and telepathy. With her former captors in pursuit, Lucy seeks out a neurologist (Morgan Freeman), who she hopes will be able to help her."

I liked it.  It kept my attention.


----------



## Ruthanne

Gemma said:


> Oh no.  It's a thriller-action movie.  "When a boyfriend tricks Lucy (Scarlett Johansson) into delivering a briefcase to a supposed business contact, the once-carefree student is abducted by thugs who intend to turn her into a drug mule. She is surgically implanted with a package containing a powerful chemical, but it leaks into her system, giving her superhuman abilities, including telekinesis and telepathy. With her former captors in pursuit, Lucy seeks out a neurologist (Morgan Freeman), who she hopes will be able to help her."
> 
> I liked it.  It kept my attention.


Sounds like a good one.  I'd like to see that!


----------



## win231

Two great oldies with Harrison Ford:
"Frantic"
"Presumed Innocent"


----------



## Ruthanne

win231 said:


> Two great oldies with Harrison Ford:
> "Frantic"
> "Presumed Innocent"


Ooh!  Harrison Ford!  One sexy man!  I'll watch him anytime!


----------



## applecruncher

@win231 

"Presumed Innocent" - excellent book & movie. One of my favorites.
The ending... WOW.


----------



## Warrigal

Last Saturday Hubby and I went to a picture theatre and watched a new Australian movie about a battle in the Vietnam war. It was titled _Danger Close - The Battle of Long Tan_

It was a very powerful movie and really brought home the awfulness of the war experience.
I recommend it for any Aussies and for other veterans of the Asian War.


----------



## jerry old

*They’ve made a movie for us!* Really, quite good: “Mr. Holmes”

A 93y/o Sherlock Holmes has placed himself in exile for 35 years due to the

inability to solve his last case. Now he, with a failing memory attempts to

remember the facts, which is difficult with his moderate-to-severe memoir loss.

As all Sherlock movies are it is convoluted-with Peter O’Tool as Sherlock, what more can you ask. 

I’ve been an O’Tool fan since “Lord Jim”. His performance is excellent, even to those not Sherlock Holmes fans.

Other: As you know, the features of our face can continued to grow, as other’s recede.


O’Tool’s nose, well take a gander, chin a bit receded: you know, he looks like some of us.

I’m becoming a Pinocchio… 
Honest folks, it's a movie for us.


----------



## Olivia

The Snow Walker.


----------



## StarSong

The hubs and I just saw _The Leisure Seeke_r with Donald Sutherland and Helen Mirren. Highly recommended.


----------



## Olivia

retiredtraveler said:


> _The Lives of Others. _A German film dealing with the Stasi before the wall came down.



I watched that many years ago. I really liked it.


----------



## gennie

Philomena starring Judi Dench based on a true story.


----------



## Keesha

Taken 1, 2 and 3.


----------



## Keesha

Gemma said:


> Oh no.  It's a thriller-action movie.  "When a boyfriend tricks Lucy (Scarlett Johansson) into delivering a briefcase to a supposed business contact, the once-carefree student is abducted by thugs who intend to turn her into a drug mule. She is surgically implanted with a package containing a powerful chemical, but it leaks into her system, giving her superhuman abilities, including telekinesis and telepathy. With her former captors in pursuit, Lucy seeks out a neurologist (Morgan Freeman), who she hopes will be able to help her."
> 
> I liked it.  It kept my attention.


Morgan freeman picks  good movies. I love that actor.


----------



## StarSong

Keesha said:


> Morgan freeman picks  good movies. I love that actor.


If I had three wishes, one would be to have Morgan Freeman read me a bedtime story every night.


----------



## Gary O'

The Mule


Did the red box thing

Clint's gettin' old
But still entertaining


Based on a true story

Quite low key
I do like that

Enjoyed it


----------



## moviequeen1

Last night on Turner Classic Movies,in a tribute to late Peter Fonda,they aired "Ulee's Gold '97',then Easy Rider' In Ulee's Gold' he plays a beekeeper who tries to keep his family together. He has custody of his 2 grand daughters while his son is in prison,daughter in law trying to get off drugs. I had not seen this movie before,it was good.This is the role Peter was nominated for Best Actor
In some of the scenes,he was wearing glasses similar to the ones his dad,Henry wore in'On Golden Pond'


----------



## Keesha

The Little Girl Who Lived Down The Lane
starring Jody Foster and Martin Sheen. (1976 )

It’s a psychological thriller


----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


> The Mule
> View attachment 76280
> 
> Did the red box thing
> 
> Clint's gettin' old
> But still entertaining
> 
> 
> Based on a true story
> 
> Quite low key
> I do like that
> 
> Enjoyed it


When his house is in foreclosure a 90 year old horticulturist decides to become a drug carrier as a way to make money. It’s based on a true story.

You’d probably like “The Worlds Fastest Indian.”
Indian being a motorcycle. Anthony Hopkins plays a fabulous part in this flick. You’d really like it @Gary.
It’s based on a true story.


----------



## Gary O'

Keesha said:


> You’d probably like “The Worlds Fastest Indian.”


Sounds good.
I'll pick it up.
Thanks, Keesh


----------



## Ruthanne

So far this weekend I've watched 2 pretty good movies:  St Vincent starring Bill Murray and El Dorado starring Robert Mitchum.   I enjoyed both of them.


----------



## win231

Keesha said:


> The Little Girl Who Lived Down The Lane
> starring Jody Foster and Martin Sheen. (1976 )
> 
> It’s a psychological thriller


One of my favorites.  I especially liked the justice at the end......."Tea tastes like almonds."


----------



## Keesha

win231 said:


> One of my favorites.  I especially liked the justice at the end....


This movie really showed how great an actor Jody Foster was even at age 13. It was simple but very entertaining.


----------



## win231

moviequeen1 said:


> Last night on Turner Classic Movies,watched'Young Frankenstein" '74 Mel Brooks funny parody of  Frankenstein movies
> A wonderful all star cast,Gene Wilder{co wrote screenplay with Brooks},Madeline Kahn,Cloris Leachman,Peter Boyle,Marty Feldman,Kenneth Mars,Terri Garr. Gene Hackman in an unbilled cameo as the blind hermit
> I hadn't seen this movie in quite awhile,still made me laugh


TEEHEE.  "What Knockers."
And, "He vould have an enormous schvakstuker."


----------



## applecruncher

"Unfaithful" with Richard Gere & Diane Lane was on TV the other night. Saw it many years ago. Very good, the ending makes the viewer think.


----------



## Butterfly

applecruncher said:


> "Unfaithful" with Richard Gere & Diane Lane was on TV the other night. Saw it many years ago. Very good, the ending makes the viewer think.



I'll have to look that one up and watch it.  I like pretty much anything Richard Gere (yum) is in.


----------



## applecruncher

@Butterfly 
Olivier Martinez is also in the movie. He's another Yum.


----------



## treeguy64

East Side Sushi.

More and more, I find myself watching movies having to do with food prep and restaurants. Check this one out. It's pretty darn good.

I would open a restaurant, once/if I get settled in my new town, but I know that I'd have to be married to the business, and that's not going to happen. I worked in restaurants as a young guy. I know the grind, pun intended.


----------



## Marie5656

*2012.  The one about the Mayan predictions of the end of the world...that did not happen. LOL. John Cusack was in it.  I watched Independence Day also.*


----------



## 911

Last night, I watched “Runaway Train.”


----------



## Ruthanne

Watched this movie this morning, It was okay, learned some things I didn't know:



Watched this movie this morning.  I was trying to figure out what it was about for the longest time and that's what made it a pretty good movie:


----------



## Ruthanne

Yay, I got Netflix back, will be watching lots of movies and shows.  It's nice to get a month free too.    This morning I watched this Quinten Tarantino film called The Hateful Eight--boy were they ever and so much violence and blood just like most of his films.  I liked it for the most part and then got tired of all the violence but did watch the end. I'd say it's a good film but beware of all the violence and bloodshed.


----------



## charry

Claras Heart ....whoopie Goldberg.....
and 
falling in love.....robert de niro and Meryl Streep .....


----------



## Ruthanne

This morning I watched a pretty decent movie of the kind of movies I like, adventures, and it was named The Place Beyond the Pines.  I watched it on Netflix.  It was sad for sure but had some heartwarming moments.


----------



## Pepper

Last night on HBO, "Greta."  It scared me.  Good for the season.  Scary in a non-fictional way like I remember "Waiting for Mr. Goodbar."


----------



## Marie5656

*Right now, actually. Watching Polar Storm  one of those formula natural disaster destroying the earth movies. In this one, a comet hits earth, and throws it off its Axis.  Not award winning, but it has my attention for a light watch.  It is on Prime.*


----------



## Llynn

The last time I actually went to a theater to see a movie was back in the early 80's. I did watch a few movies on tv after that but since giving up tv years ago, I just don't watch movies anymore.  I found that part way into a film, I start getting restless and lose interest to the point that I just turn it off. Must say something about what aging has done to me. Now I just read which I find very relaxing.


----------



## Ferocious

*'Laura'.....for about the 15th time.....I still like it, especially the music that flows through the film. *


----------



## applecruncher

"Raging Bull" is on Netflix. Seen it many times, but I'm watching about a 1/2 hr every night.


----------



## Repondering

Downton Abbey.  I actually saw it the old fashioned way in a movie theater.  I loved it.  
I followed the TV series too.


----------



## Ruthanne

Just watched this one on Netflix.  It is excellent..kind of sad, too.


----------



## Autumn72

Pepper said:


> Last night on HBO, "Greta."  It scared me.  Good for the season.  Scary in a non-fictional way like I remember "Waiting for Mr. Goodbar."


I had to stop it, Greta. It sits there, I live alone, yet I can't watch these kind of insane movies due to real life experiences. PTSD......But, I'm cured...it's my HEART now.
I like her Greta.
..


----------



## win231

"Seduced by Madness - The Diane Borchardt Story."
True story of a teacher who talked three of her students into killing her husband.  She told them a bunch of lies about abuse, etc....& promised them a bunch of money from his life insurance.


----------



## mike4lorie

I thought it was a GREAT movie, very well done... and LOTS and LOTS of Action...


----------



## ClassicRockr

Ocean's Eleven with George Clooney. Seen part of it on tv and then bought the dvd online. The owner of the casino is the same guy that was in The Untouchables with Kevin Costner.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Not a movie but Dolly Parton's Series on Netflix.


----------



## Nautilus

Anything starring Greer Garson.  My absolute favorite is "Random Harvest," with Ronald Colman. "Mrs. Miniver" is a close second.


----------



## retiredtraveler

_Pillars of the Earth_.


----------



## RadishRose

"Finding Altamira". Interesting but also had really stupid scenes that didn't have to be there.  But Antonio Banderas was in it so.......


----------



## Lc jones

TCM ran a movie called The Bridge, a German film about very young German soldiers and the end of WWII. The film brought home just how horrific those times truly were.


----------



## StarSong

Nautilus said:


> Anything starring Greer Garson.  My absolute favorite is "Random Harvest," with Ronald Colman. "Mrs. Miniver" is a close second.
> 
> View attachment 90267


Within the past month I watched _Random Harvest_ for the first time.  Great movie!  I'll have to check out _Mrs. Miniver_.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Tommy

I don't usually watch a lot of television, but last night decided to watch Dirty Harry on Netflix.  I hadn't seen it before and have seen some decent Eastwood films in the past.

Meh.  A fairly predictable, typical "action" show.  A lot of it was filmed in the dark, which I'm sure must reduce production costs but adds nothing to the viewing experience.  Not sure what all the fuss was about.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Just received the DVD movie, Maverick with Mel Gibson, James Gardner and Jody Foster. The movie is hilarious, but the ending was a total surprise for me.


----------



## Lee

Just watched We Bought A Zoo and I loved it. Got to say though I did not recognize Scarlett Johansson at first as a brunette.


----------



## Ruthanne

Lee said:


> Just watched We Bought A Zoo and I loved it. Got to say though I did not recognize Scarlett Johansson at first as a brunette.


I think I'd like to see that.  Wonder if it's on Netflix.


----------



## Lee

Ruthanne, it is based on a true story, there is also a book written by Benjamin Mee who did buy the zoo but in England. The movie takes place in the USA. Without revealing the whole story, Matt Damon buys a delapidated zoo where if not sold the animals would be euthanized. He does this to make a fresh start in life.

The little girl who plays his daughter is absolutely priceless in her role. I think you would enjoy it.


----------



## mike4lorie

Been very busy watching movies lately... One thing that helps me get out of winter...


----------



## Ruthanne

Lee said:


> Ruthanne, it is based on a true story, there is also a book written by Benjamin Mee who did buy the zoo but in England. The movie takes place in the USA. Without revealing the whole story, Matt Damon buys a delapidated zoo where if not sold the animals would be euthanized. He does this to make a fresh start in life.
> 
> The little girl who plays his daughter is absolutely priceless in her role. I think you would enjoy it.


Thanks on the review.  I checked Netflix and they don't have it.  Going to look on Prime.  I'm looking forward to it.  It's my kind of movie!


----------



## IrisSenior

I recently saw Ad Astra with Brad Pitt, Donald Sutherland and Tommy Lee Jones. I love all three actors. (Movie was good too,)


----------



## moviequeen1

IrisSenior said:


> I recently saw Ad Astra with Brad Pitt, Donald Sutherland and Tommy Lee Jones. I love all three actors. (Movie was good too,)


I saw this movie last Sept, loved it Sue


----------



## moviequeen1

On Tues,went with friends to see 'Knives Out' a 'who done it' mystery movie
It has an all star cast, Christopher PLummer,Jamie Lee Curtis,Don Johnson Daniel Craig ,Toni Collette
 Chris Evans. PLummer plays a mystery writer who is murdered,.Craig's character tries to figure out which family member did it.
I couldn't get over Craig's  very convincing southern accent, considering he's British I recommend the movie . Another movie I recommend is '1917'


----------



## charry

The last movie i watched, was Claras Heart, with whoopi Goldberg ...


----------



## retiredtraveler

IrisSenior said:


> I recently saw Ad Astra with Brad Pitt, Donald Sutherland and Tommy Lee Jones. I love all three actors. (Movie was good too,)


I was looking at this as I'm a sci-fi fan. But the movied was poorly rated on both IMDB and Rotten Tomatoes. I know, people like what they like regardless of reviews.


----------



## Marie5656

*I have been catching up on some older favorites.  A couple days ago I watched Made in Heaven on Prime. It stars Timothy Hutton and Kelly McGillis.  A cute love story about a couple who meet in Heaven.  It is adorably cute, and one of my go to favorites.

Right this minute I am back on Prime watching  Cross Creek  starring Mary Steenburgen as author, Marjorie Kinnan Rawlings. The author of The Yearling. She moves to Cross Creek, Florida, buys an orange grove. And tries to focus on writing. She wants to write Gothic Romance, but does not do well.  Her agent finally convinces her to "write what she knows" as she has been writing him tales of life in Cross Creek.  Great movie*


----------



## drifter

I did watch a good movie the other night. The Keeper of those devices called "Television and TV Control
couldn'tfind anything to watch so I suggested she check out the movie on PBS at nine o'clock. She did, 
we watched it. Had seen it before but enjoyed it again. The movie, "Guess Whose Coming To Dinner."


----------



## Oompala

retiredtraveler said:


> I was looking at this as I'm a sci-fi fan. But the movied was poorly rated on both IMDB and Rotten Tomatoes. I know, people like what they like regardless of reviews.



I just watched this movie last night. I was hoping for more action and peril. Wasn't really impressed with it. Too much of Brad Pitt talking in his head. I guess the trailer made it look like it was more that it was to me.


----------



## hollydolly

I'm not a great movie watcher, but the other night  I watched yet another re-run of Brief encounter with Celia Johnson ..( I love that film)


----------



## Pink Biz

hollydolly said:


> I'm not a great movie watcher, but the other night  I watched yet another re-run of Brief encounter with Celia Johnson ..( I love that film)


*That's one of my favorite movies! I've seen it many times on Turner Classic Movies. Very poignant and so well made. Terrific soundtrack too.*


----------



## hollydolly

Pink Biz said:


> *That's one of my favorite movies! I've seen it many times on Turner Classic Movies. Very poignant and so well made. Terrific soundtrack too.*


* absolutely right Pinks.... I agree totally..*


----------



## Gemma

The Shape of Water


----------



## Gemma




----------



## win231

Ken N Tx said:


> Not a movie but Dolly Parton's Series on Netflix.


A double feature?


----------



## Ruthanne

IrisSenior said:


> I recently saw Ad Astra with Brad Pitt, Donald Sutherland and Tommy Lee Jones. I love all three actors. (Movie was good too,)


Going to have to check it out--some good actors in that.  Thanks!


----------



## Meringue

'The Rat Race' starring Tony Curtis as a saxophonist & Debbie Reynolds.


----------



## Pepper

Borat Subsequent Moviefilm.  Hilarious, laughed through the whole thing.  That by now famous scene is just UGHHH!


----------



## asp3

We watched On The Rocks with Bill Murray and Rashida Jones last Saturday on a family shared movie night (we all watch at the same time in our separate homes.)  Overall it was a snoozer for me but if you're a big Bill Murray or Rashida Jones fan then it might be worth it.  Both of them did well even if the overall story was somewhat boring and slow.


----------



## StarSong

asp3 said:


> We watched On The Rocks with Bill Murray and Rashida Jones last Saturday on a family shared movie night (we all watch at the same time in our separate homes.)  Overall it was a snoozer for me but if you're a big Bill Murray or Rashida Jones fan then it might be worth it.  Both of them did well even if the overall story was somewhat boring and slow.


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Lara

*"The Secret: Dare To Dream"*
New on Amazon Prime...I just watched it today

Starring Katie Holmes and Josh Lucas
There are some uplifting words of wisdom when coping with life. 
No foul language, nothing gruesome, uncomplicated....good family movie


----------



## Meringue

'Shoplifters' - an award winning Japanese film (with subtitles)


----------



## StarSong

BlacKkKlansman by Spike Lee.  Excellent movie but some parts were hard to watch.  I learned from my Black friends that if a movie about racism makes you (as a White person) uncomfortable, it's doing its job.  This one was entertaining and did its job.  Based on a true story.  

I try to watch a non-White or non-USA centered movies at least once a week to help keep me Woke to the way others experience the world.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Watching “A Sense of Wonder” on Amazon.  I may never speak French fluently, but I love hearing it (movie’s in French with English subtitles).


----------



## Pinky

StarSong said:


> BlacKkKlansman by Spike Lee.  Excellent movie but some parts were hard to watch.  I learned from my Black friends that if a movie about racism makes you (as a White person) uncomfortable, it's doing its job.  This one was entertaining and did its job.  Based on a true story.
> 
> I try to watch a non-White or non-USA centered movies at least once a week to help keep me Woke to the way others experience the world.


Just put that on my "to watch" list.

Last movie I watched was Korean (sub-titled) .. "Parasite".


----------



## StarSong

Pinky said:


> Just put that on my "too watch" list.
> 
> Last movie I watched was Korean (sub-titled) .. "Parasite".


Wasn't that a good movie, Pinky?  I had some moments when I wasn't too sure, but overall I quite enjoyed Parasite.


----------



## Pinky

StarSong said:


> Wasn't that a good movie, Pinky?  I had some moments when I wasn't too sure, but overall I quite enjoyed Parasite.


It wasn't at all what I expected, but I enjoyed it. I find Asian movies have a lot of unexpected elements to them.


----------



## oldman

My wife has been wanting to see the movie “Call of the Wild” with Harrison Ford. I think she’s in love with the guy. Last week, I bought the movie from Amazon Prime and on Sunday afternoon, we watched it. I was worried for the first 15 or so minutes. It started out really slow and I thought I had bought a loser.

As it went on, it got better and I would give it a B- overall. I didn’t like the ending. Ford gets killed by an Englishman looking for gold. All of the animals, dogs, wolves and caribou were animated, so I did appreciate the creativity and the talents provided by the artists. It was amazing and looked so real.


----------



## StarSong

Whoa!  You might want to issue spoiler alerts if you're going to give away plot twists, @oldman.


----------



## MarkinPhx

Ruthanne said:


> The last movie I watched was Wild Things.  It was good at first but then had so many twists to it it quickly became a "B" movie to me.  I don't regret watching it though as it became quite interesting to watch!
> View attachment 73000​


Wow, I just watched this again over the weekend and thought how strange it was that you had just watched it. Then I realized you had posted this over a year ago


----------



## win231

"The Diane Borchardt Story:"
In 1979, 31-year old Diane Pfister met 25-year old widower Ruben Borchardt, who already had two children, Chuck and Brooke, from his recently deceased wife Susan. They shortly got married and had a daughter named Regan.

Diane was a teacher at the local high school.  Even the students liked her, calling her "Mrs. B". This included Joshua Yanke, 16, and Douglas Vest, 17. They shared their troubles with her.

Diane resented her husband's two children.  By the 1990s, Diane became more controlling and erratic. In one argument, Diane smashed a flower vase on Ruben's head. She would call the police sometimes and falsely say Ruben was assaulting her. Diane would assault Ruben and turn it around on him to make it look to the police like he hit her.
In 1993, Ruben was pushed to the brink. He realized he couldn't be with her any longer. He found a girl named Judy.  Ruben announced he was filing for divorce. He was going to marry Judy.  Diane filed for sole custody of the children, claiming constant neglect. Ruben, however, got custody of the children and the house. The court ruled that Diane had to leave the house by April 15, 1994.

Ruben was terrified at what his former wife would do. He lined the stairs with glass jars as an alarm system in case Diane, who had threatened to castrate him, came in the house to hurt him.

Diane, a classic manipulator, told two of her students - Douglas Vest and Joshua Yanke that Ruben had beaten her. They recruited 15-year old Michael Maldonado.  With a promise of cash, cars and jewelry, Diane hired the three boys to kill her husband.  Vest and Maldonado were to shoot Ruben in his sleep while Yanke was to unhook the phone and make sure Ruben's son, Chuck didn't interfere.

On April 2, 1994, Diane started a fight with Ruben, trying to take a sewing machine that belonged to Ruben's first wife Susan.  Diane tried to get Ruben to hit her, but the argument escalated to her jumping on Ruben's back and hitting him.  Ruben threw her off him, which did bruise her arm. She called the police, who told her to leave a volatile situation. Diane left with Regan, having official witnesses seeing their departure, establishing an alibi.
The next morning, Ruben awoke early to attend church. As he was coming up the steps, Malando shot him twice, then the three hitmen fled, dumping the shotgun in a vacant lot. Chuck awoke and found his father bleeding on a chair. Ruben managed to say "I can't believe she did this to me." Ruben is rushed to the hospital, but dies later.

Ruben's murder happening two weeks before Diane had to move out made her the prime suspect.  No one had doubt, but she had not physically done it. Though Diane thought she had gotten away with it, Ruben's life insurance payout was frozen, since she was a suspect in his murder.  Diane was unable to pay the boys, who turned themselves in.
Douglas Vest confessed to the police. He and Malando were convicted of first-degree murder and were sentenced to life.  Yanke plead guilty to second-degree intentional murder and was sentenced to 18 years in prison.
On August 1, 1995, Diane Borchardt was convicted of first-degree murder & sentenced to life.


----------



## Robert59

Have you seen the movie The Shack (2017 Movie) Official Trailer – ‘Believe’​


----------



## mike4lorie

Both were Excellent Movies...


----------



## oldman

StarSong said:


> Whoa!  You might want to issue spoiler alerts if you're going to give away plot twists, @oldman.


Whoops. My bad. The story is really about the dog named Buck. It really wasn’t about Ford, but I did give away the ending without thinking. I didn’t think it should have ended like it did. 

The animation was amazingly so alive.


----------



## Tish

The latest movie I watched was Unhinged with Russell Crowe.


----------



## Butterfly

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 134284
> 
> View attachment 134285
> 
> Both were Excellent Movies...


I'm very much looking forward to seeing Greyhound.  I haven't heard anything about The Outpost.  I'll look it up.


----------



## win231

I watched "Law Abiding Citizen" last night.


----------



## StarSong

Watched a great bank heist movie last night.  "Inside Man".  A relative oldie (2006) with Denzel Washington, Clive Owen, Jodie Foster and Christopher Plummer.  Directed by Spike Lee.  

Really good flick.


----------



## Irwin

We watched Wall Street last night, starring Charlie Sheen before he went off the deep end. I don't think I've ever seen that. Or I saw it and didn't remember seeing it because I'm old.


----------



## jerry old

I am so glad that Halloween is over-the zombies, flesh eating critters and crazed hillbillies is back in the film vaults until next year.
Who watches this nonsense?  How many times is Jason of Halloween going to be revived?

No more Wolfman, Frankestine, zombies, cannibals...Now we can get back to Bigfoot and our home  grown monsters.


----------



## Damaged Goods

Sunday's movie day, ending yesterday with "Queen and Country" (2014) which is the follow-up to 1987's "Hope and Glory" that was nominated for five Oscars.  Anyway, Q&C was quite amusing but there were unanswered questions, the most notable of which is how did they recover the regimental clock that military recruits ripped-off earlier.

The first flick was "Greed" (2019) and a lot of the British humor I guess sailed over my head.


----------



## officerripley

Bushwick (2017); hard subject but good acting.


----------



## Kadee

We’ve just bought a new Samsung 75” tv along with a good quality sound bar ,we got the Denon brand  SB cause we have a same  brand mini stereo we have always been happy with it .

Anyway we watched a 2005 movie about the man in black ..Johnny Cash ,  ( Walk the line ) it was a good movie to test the sound bar it passed with a thumbs up  100% happy with it


----------



## MarkinPhx

I just started watching a mini series on Hulu called Black Narcissus. While technically not a movie the mini series is only three hours in length  and is a remake of a 1947 movie by the same name. I never watched the original movie but read that is was good and is beloved by many.


----------



## Ceege

I watched an old classic, _Life With Father_ (1947), this afternoon.  Love William Powell and Irene Dunn.  Sometimes those old movies have better plots than what we have today.  I'm tired of super heroes and violence.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0039566/

When I watch an older movie, sometimes I _Google Image_ some of the actors to see what they look like today.  The actor who plays Clarence, Jr. is now 97 years old and still with us.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jimmy_Lydon


----------



## Autumn

Boy Erased, a 2018 movie with Lucas Hedges, Russell Crowe and Nicole Kidman...it was the story of a young gay boy whose father was a Baptist preacher and details his experiences when he was sent to a gay conversion program.  I found it both sad and disturbing.  It's a true story, based on a book of the same name by Joel Edgerton.  He showed such remarkable strength, but it was still a horrific experience.  It made an impression on me.


----------



## Irwin

The Siege of Jadotville. Very entertaining movie.


----------



## officerripley

Watched _Hillbilly Elegy_ on Netflix last night; very good; the acting especially, wow!


----------



## win231

I watched "Full Metal Jacket" again.  _"She cost more but she love you long time boom boom."   _


----------



## Pink Biz

*With the recently deceased Chadwick Boseman. Powerful film with great special effects.

*


----------



## win231

Love the scene from "The War Wagon"


----------



## JimBob1952

Can recommend a small independent film on Netflix called The Skeleton Twins (2014) with Kristen Wiig and Bill Hader playing dysfunctional twins.  Very well done.  

The Guy Ritchie film The Gentlemen is way over the top but entertaining.


----------



## Damaged Goods

Sunday's my movie day and one of today's is "Vacation" (2015) which is apparently the sequel to the hilarious "Vacation" (1983).  In this sequel, Chevy Chase's son takes his own family to the same amusement park.  His wife is played by Christina Applegate.


----------



## Gemma




----------



## mike4lorie

Both of these were excellent movies....


----------



## officerripley

mike4lorie said:


> Both of these were excellent movies....


I agree; both were very excellent.


----------



## Pinky

Binge-watching Season 4 of The Crown .. just 3 more episodes left.


----------



## DGM

StarSong said:


> Watched a great bank heist movie last night.  "Inside Man".  A relative oldie (2006) with Denzel Washington, Clive Owen, Jodie Foster and Christopher Plummer.  Directed by Spike Lee.
> 
> Really good flick.


Love the line "you let your kid play with that crap?" Said the bank robber holding a submachine gun to the father of a kid playing a violent video game.  I love irony.


----------



## mike4lorie

officerripley said:


> Watched _Hillbilly Elegy_ on Netflix last night; very good; the acting especially, wow!


Watched this yesterday afternoon, and yes another GREAT movie...


----------



## Sunny

"I, Tonya. "I thought it was very well done. Horrifying story of how not to bring up a child, plus a lot of good ice skating to watch. It's on Hulu.


----------



## StarSong

Ordered "Gaslight" and "The Thin Man" DVDs through my library.  Both are classics and very enjoyable!  "I, Tonya" is another one I received from the library in this week's order.  Hubby & I will probably watch it tonight.


----------



## Pepper

The Boys in the Band on Netflix.  I loved the original.  The new cast is ok; the interesting thing being it was cast all gay.


----------



## Ruthanne

StarSong said:


> Watched a great bank heist movie last night.  "Inside Man".  A relative oldie (2006) with Denzel Washington, Clive Owen, Jodie Foster and Christopher Plummer.  Directed by Spike Lee.
> 
> Really good flick.


Sounds like my kind of movie I have to watch that one


----------



## Ruthanne

I've written a bunch of these movies down and I'm going to look for them on Netflix.


----------



## Damaged Goods

Damaged Goods said:


> Sunday's my movie day and one of today's is "Vacation" (2015) which is apparently the sequel to the hilarious "Vacation" (1983).  In this sequel, Chevy Chase's son takes his own family to the same amusement park.  His wife is played by Christina Applegate.


Every bit as good as the original albeit racier and raunchier.

At the very end, Chevy and Beverly made appearances.  Chevy put on weight but she's still hot.


----------



## StarSong

Sunny said:


> "I, Tonya. "I thought it was very well done. Horrifying story of how not to bring up a child, plus a lot of good ice skating to watch. It's on Hulu.


Watched _I, Tonya_ last night - the movie was very well done. Allison Janney sure earned her Oscar with that performance. 

I'm rethinking my previous opinions of Tonya Harding. What a difficult life she had.


----------



## Packerjohn

"Pale Rider" with Clint Eastwood.  Saw it last night.  I'm not into the current movies with their silly "moaning" music.  Really can't stand Netflix but millions have it & watch it.  I think their series on "The Crown" is good but I wouldn't waste my short life watching anything else on Netflix.  My daughter tried to get me to watch "Virgin River".  I lasted about 15 minutes on that one.  Couldn't stand the moaning music & the terrible raspy voice of the main actress.  She certainly wasn't any Sophie Loren!  So it's back to Gunsmoke, The Rifleman & Have Gun Will Travel tonight.


----------



## mike4lorie

High Car Chase, and action from the first minute to the ending, Found it to be a pretty good movie


----------



## Pecos

We watched "A Man Called Ove" and it was reasonably good. The book was better.


----------



## Irwin

Ghosts of War (on Netflix)

That movie sucked, although we did make it all the way through.


----------



## Jules

Netflix, Johnny English.  The original from 2003.  Rowan Atkinson was delightfully silly.


----------



## mike4lorie

Last night watch two of them, saw them both before, But my brother wanted to see them... So they were pretty good the second time...





The Irishman & Den of Thieves


----------



## StarSong

I watched The Irishman in two parts over consecutive evenings, as was recommended to me (may have been on SF). 
A good movie, but 3-1/2 hours of gangsters and violence is too much for me all at once.


----------



## Packerjohn

Pecos said:


> We watched "A Man Called Ove" and it was reasonably good. The book was better.


I read the book last week.  It seems that in almost all cases, the book is always better than the movie.  I have never heard anyone ever tell me that "the movie is better than the book."  A book covers much greater detail, has more emotion in it & gives you food for thought.  A movie runs for 90 minutes & it's a "done deal".  In my humble opinion, people who read books are so much wiser than the people who watch movies.  Reading strengths the brain, aids sleep, builds vocabulary & reduces stress.  Sorry, Netflix viewers, I know you will hate me forever but I'm with the bookworms!


----------



## Pecos

Packerjohn said:


> I read the book last week.  It seems that in almost all cases, the book is always better than the movie.  I have never heard anyone ever tell me that "the movie is better than the book."  A book covers much greater detail, has more emotion in it & gives you food for thought.  A movie runs for 90 minutes & it's a "done deal".  In my humble opinion, people who read books are so much wiser than the people who watch movies.  Reading strengths the brain, aids sleep, builds vocabulary & reduces stress.  Sorry, Netflix viewers, I know you will hate me forever but I'm with the bookworms!


In general I agree with you about books vs movies. The exception is that some of these movies have spectacular scenery that adds to the enjoyment even if it doesn't contribute that much to the story. There are other times when an imagination fills in the scenery just fine.


----------



## StarSong

Packerjohn said:


> I read the book last week.  It seems that in almost all cases, the book is always better than the movie.  I have never heard anyone ever tell me that "the movie is better than the book."  A book covers much greater detail, has more emotion in it & gives you food for thought.  A movie runs for 90 minutes & it's a "done deal".  In my humble opinion, people who read books are so much wiser than the people who watch movies.  Reading strengths the brain, aids sleep, builds vocabulary & reduces stress.  Sorry, Netflix viewers, I know you will hate me forever but I'm with the bookworms!


My husband is somewhat dyslexic and virtually never reads anything longer than a lengthy magazine article.  Reading for him is a chore.  One of our sons inherited this condition.  Our daughter, other son and I find reading no more difficult than breathing.  

Watching movies, including ones based on books I've read, is something we enjoy doing together.


----------



## officerripley

Watched _Mank_, a netflix orig., last night; very good, based on the true story of Hollywood scriptwriter Herman Mankiewicz; he wrote a lot of scripts but the movie covers mostly the writing of the script for _Citizen Kane_.


----------



## StarSong

officerripley said:


> Watched _Mank_, a netflix orig., last night; very good, based on the true story of Hollywood scriptwriter Herman Mankiewicz; he wrote a lot of scripts but the movie covers mostly the writing of the script for _Citizen Kane_.


Good to know.  Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## jerry old

Packerjohn said
" I have never heard anyone ever tell me
 that "the movie is better than the book."  A book covers much greater detail, has more emotion in it & gives you food for thought. "
*
Cold Mountain and A River Runs Through It, *
were two movies that stuck close to the book, as Packerjohn says, when reading-you supply your own imagery, interpretations
of the text.  Plus, reading gives you room and the time for contemplation.
I prefer books.


----------



## officerripley

StarSong said:


> Good to know.  Thanks for the recommendation!


You're welcome    I forgot to mention, watch for who plays Upton Sinclair; gotta look quickly, though; you only see him from the side.


----------



## gennie

I watched _Mank _as well.  It showed an interesting side of the movie industry.


----------



## Kadee

Our neighbours lent us a blue ray movie called the Green Book https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6966692/
Let’s say it was interesting to see how a man of colour was treated / rejected from entering eating places / accommodation in the 1960’s  despite being a world  famous classical  pianist


----------



## Pepper

Thanks for reminding me @Kadee46!  I really want to see that.  I am a huge  Mahershala Ali fan!


----------



## Kadee

Pepper said:


> Thanks for reminding me @Kadee46!  I really want to see that.  I am a huge  Mahershala Ali fan!


It was good @Pepper


----------



## Damaged Goods

Well another Sunday.  _The Company Men _(2010) dealt with the impact of corporate downsizing during our economic woes circa 2010.  It focused on the economic impact on three executives who were laid off.  Great show albeit depressing.  Starred Affleck, Costner, Tommy Lee Jones, T. Craig Nelson, et al.  Highly recommended.

_Don't Hang Up_ (2016) dealt with two punks who made prank phone calls, one of which ended in a double tragedy.  They were so arrogant as to video their behavior and upload it, but they got their comeuppance.  This movie would probably be loved by fans of supernatural horror but I lost interest in that genre around age 17.


----------



## DGM

Anybody on this thread who has missed "Body Heat"? If you've not seen it look it up.


----------



## Ruthanne

DGM said:


> Anybody on this thread who has missed "Body Heat"? If you've not seen it look it up.


I'll have to watch that one I'm not sure if I have yet or not.


----------



## Jules

Alfred Hitchcock’s the Man Who Knew too Much.  Over two hours and no explanation for lots of things.  

Too many movies are too long. Very few aren’t over 2 hours now; very few need to be.  JMO.


----------



## StarSong

DGM said:


> Anybody on this thread who has missed "Body Heat"? If you've not seen it look it up.


As I recall, Kathleen Turner was smokin' hot in this movie.  In more ways than one.  
Will have to watch it again, thanks for the reminder. 

Last night DH & I watched "Once Upon a Time in Hollywood." 
Good movie, especially if you're a fan of Quentin Tarnatino's work.


----------



## Irwin

We watched Mank the other night. Great movie! We're going to watch Citizen Kane this weekend. It will be interesting to watch it again knowing more about the context.


----------



## win231

"The Carlina White Story."
She was kidnapped from a hospital when she was a few months old & wasn't found until 23 years later.  The reunion didn't go well.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kidnapping_of_Carlina_White


----------



## JustBonee

I watched _  A  League of Their Own_  a couple days ago.  
Stumbled across it accidentally,  and decided to sit and watch   .. a good sports movie


----------



## oldman

I was laying in bed sick with the Virus and I started scanning channels when I came to a movie that was just beginning. The name of the movie was "Jack Frost." Many of you have probably seen it. Normally, that's not my type of movie, but I like Michael Keaton, so I watched it. It helped past the time. 

Yesterday, I watched "The Ghost and Mrs. Muir." Another classic, but it helps keep my mind occupied.


----------



## StarSong

Bonnie said:


> I watched _  A  League of Their Own_  a couple days ago.
> Stumbled across it accidentally,  and decided to sit and watch   .. a good sports movie


Agree that it's a very fun movie.


----------



## win231

I watched "Milk" last night.  It was OK.  I thought James Brolin did a better job with his role of Dan White than Sean Penn did as Harvey Milk.
I also watched "Coming Home."


----------



## ManjaroKDE

'The Apartment' (Jack Lemon & Shirley MacLaine) and 'The Time Machine' (Rod Taylor).  - Tonight 'Quest for Fire & 'The Gods must be Crazy'. the quirkier the better.


----------



## jerry old

"Bee Movie"
Bee sues human race for stealing honey.
and you said, 'There is no more art.'


----------



## Gaer

Since it's the Cristmas season, "It's a wonderful Life!"  ENCHANTING!  Frank Capra was a genius!  Jimmy Stewart was mesmerizing!


----------



## ManjaroKDE

Gaer said:


> Since it's the Cristmas season, "It's a wonderful Life!"  ENCHANTING!  Frank Capra was a genius!  Jimmy Stewart was mesmerizing!


Never could get into it.  Sorry, I know it's a favorite.   My favorite is 'A Christmas Story' with the Red Ryder BB gun.


----------



## StarSong

Can't say I ever liked _It's a Wonderful Life _either.  I lean more toward _Die Hard, Elf, Bad Santa, _and _Trading Places.  _


----------



## Damaged Goods

_Capernaum_ -- 35 Wins and 45 nominations

Depressing but outstanding.  I invite you to go to the IMDB site and the reviewer's opinions.  They describe this film better than I can.


----------



## DGM

I never saw the Carlina White Story but another tear jerker along the same lines was 1990 Patty Duke movie:  And Remember I Will Always Love You.  My favorite Christmas movie:  Love Actually


----------



## Damaged Goods

_10 Cloverfield Lane_ -- 15 wins; 46 nominations

Great flick.  I recommend it most highly.

After getting in a car accident, Michelle awakens to find herself in a mysterious bunker with two men named Howard and Emmett. Howard offers her a pair of crutches to help her remain mobile with her leg injury sustained from the car crash and tells her to "get good on those" before leaving the bunker. She has been given the information that there has been an alien attack and the outside world is poisoned. However, Howard and Emmett's intentions soon become questionable and Michelle is faced with a question: Is it better in here or out there?


----------



## Irwin

The Sum of All Fears with Ben Affeck and Morgan Freeman.

Not a great movie, but entertaining.


----------



## mike4lorie

I don't know if I mentioned it before But watched the 2020 version of "Call of the Wild" for the second time...



Also watched last night the movie Fatman... Was recorded in the town I lived in most of my life, which is Carleton Place, Ontario


----------



## DGM

Mike, I relate to that.  Silence of the Lambs was filmed in my hometown of Crescent Township PA.  I always enjoy picking out homes of my childhood friends.


----------



## Rosemarie

'The Pink Panther Strikes Again'....never get tired of watching those.


----------



## fmdog44

Rooster Cogburn with Jeff Bridges


----------



## Mat

Great Expectations ..... the old classic black n white


----------



## JustBonee

Airplane!  ...  it's still  funny


----------



## win231

Bonnie said:


> Airplane!  ...  it's still  funny


HAHA.  "Surely you know what's making these people sick, doctor."
"Yes, I do.  And don't call me Shirley."


----------



## Sassycakes

*I really don't enjoy watching the shows on tv now,so I watch the movies I have on DVD. Last night I watched "Dirty Dancing" and tonight I will watch "Grease"*


----------



## StarSong

Love those two movies, @Sassycakes!


----------



## Sunny

Saw a nice little "sleeper" of a movie last night on Prime:  "Uncle Frank."  I never heard of it before. Nice story about a middle-aged college professor finally coming out to his conservative southern family as gay, in the early 1970's.


----------



## DGM

St. Vincent


----------



## SilentSoul

DGM said:


> St. Vincent


_I did also._


----------



## Tish

Temple Grandin.


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Damaged Goods

Ithica (2015)
Directed by Meg Ryan who also appeared in the flick.

Fourteen-year-old Homer Macauley is determined to be the best and fastest bicycle telegraph messenger anyone has ever seen. His older brother has gone to war, leaving Homer to look after his widowed mother, his older sister and his 4-year-old brother, Ulysses. And so it is that as spring turns to summer, 1942, Homer Macauley delivers messages of love, hope, pain... and death... to the good people of Ithaca. And Homer Macauley will grapple with one message that will change him forever. Based on Pulitzer Prize-winning author William Saroyan's 1943 novel, The Human Comedy, ITHACA is a coming-of-age story about the exuberance of youth, the abruptness of change, the sweetness of life, the sting of death, and the sheer goodness that lives in each and every one of us. 

Drama, and I love dramas without all the shoot-'em-up, sex, and other nonsense.


----------



## ProTruckDriver

The Untouchables with the Late Sean Connery. Good movie.


----------



## moviequeen1

Last night,I watched part of the annual showing of 'The Sound of Music' which was on ABC sang along with some of the classic songs. What a beautiful voice Julie Andrews once had 
Sadly, two of the cast members have died since I last watched the movie
Charmain Carr who played eldest daughter'Leisel' died in 2016 age 73 of early stage dementia
Heather Menzies-Urich who played 'Louisa' died in 2017 age 68 of brain cancer.
The remaining cast stay in contact with each other&with Julie.She&Christopher PLummer have been long time friends


----------



## StarSong

Saw "Prom" last night on Netflix.  It was all right.  I love the three who starred in it (Meryl Streep, James Cordon & Nicole Kidman), which inspired me to tune in.  It was worth watching once, but can't see myself going back for a second viewing.


----------



## Irwin

Citizen Kane.

We decided to watch after watching the movie Mank so we'd have more context. I have to say, though, that I don't know why Citizen Kane is such a highly rated movie. I didn't think it was all that great, but maybe in its day, it was.


----------



## Meringue

The Wolf of Wall Street  - Leonardo di Caprio..  Both shocking and funny to me at the same time.


----------



## Sunny

Irwin, I just saw Citizen Kane also, a couple of days ago. I agree completely. I expected it to be a lot better.

Yesterday I watched Ma Rainey's Black Bottom on Netflix.


----------



## win231

I watched _"The Disappearing Act"_ last night.  Great movie for fans of non fiction.  Patty Duke's performance was spectacular - as usual.


----------



## gennie

Blackbird with Susan Sarandon on Prime.


----------



## Colleen

We watch a movie every night either on Netflix or Prime. Last night we watched The Midnight Sky with George Clooney on Netflix. It was very odd.


----------



## HoneyNut

This past week I've been watching all the versions of the Scrooge movie that I can find free on Amazon Prime.  In one of the very old movies the actors all looked so short, were people that much shorter less than a hundred years ago? Or are movie parts nowadays given more to taller actors?  In another version the Scrooge was a much more likeable person in his early days.  Maybe I'll read the original Dicken's to find out what came from the original story.


----------



## RadishRose

A biography on the Biography Channel about Vincent Van Gogh.


----------



## peramangkelder

'Last Christmas' 2019 movie


----------



## Rosemarie

An Inspector Calls....an ancient film but cleverly thought out.


----------



## Irwin

We started watching True Lies with Arnold Schwarzenegger last night, but I passed out halfway into it -- the result of one too many margaritas. We're going to finish it tonight. It seemed entertaining. I just can't stay awake after drinking any more.


----------



## Meringue

A 1954 film ' Hobsons Choice' with Charles Lawton, just delightful.


----------



## Sunny

The Midnight Sky with George Clooney on Netflix.  It was okay, not extremely wonderful, but it held my attention. Cinematography was fantastic. But the story had too many plot lines going, not all of them particularly interesting. Very nice acting by a little girl, about age 9, whose name escapes me.  Probably worth checking it out; if you're a science fiction buff, you'll probably enjoy it.


----------



## Warrigal

I started watching Midnight Sky and was fascinated by the face of the old astronomer. It was his eyes that were so compelling. I did not realise at the time that it was George Clooney. I did not finish watching but intend to go back and watch from beginning to end when I am not tired.


----------



## Irwin

Finished True Lies this evening. It was pretty entertaining -- mainly due to the humor from Tom Arnold. Without him, it would have been boring. It did have some cool special effects -- not the CGI effects you see in all the action movies these days, but with stuff actually getting blown up!


----------



## win231

Tonight I'm watching "A Killer Among Friends."  Another non-fiction gem with Patty Duke.


----------



## jalou65

"Smoky" a 1946 film with Fred MacMurray, Anne Baxter, & Burl Ives.  About a wild horse.  Brought me to tears at the end.  I just love Turner Classic Movies.


----------



## Jules

Mank - the story of the co-writer of Citizen Kane.


----------



## Ruthanne

This morning I watched Hillbillyeligy on Netflix.  I liked it.


----------



## Pam

Some Like It Hot.


----------



## jalou65

Jules said:


> Mank - the story of the co-writer of Citizen Kane.


Was it good?  I've been thinking of watching it.


----------



## Buckeye

Last night we watched Casablanca for the nth time.  Here's looking at you, kid.


----------



## Lee

An Affair To Remember with Cary Grant and Deborah Kerr and I loved it


----------



## mike4lorie

Been a few busy days Watching Movies...

Very good, and entertaining, and would watch again!

Also very good, and Love to watch it every day on Christmas...


Ok, but found it a little confusing, May try again!


Extremely good, and would watch it again... a Very good movie...


----------



## Jules

jalou65 said:


> Was it good?  I've been thinking of watching it.


Yes.


----------



## Damaged Goods

Black Butterfly (2017)

Outside a mountain town grappling with a series of abductions and murders, Paul (Antonio Banderas), a reclusive writer, struggles to start what he hopes will be a career-saving screenplay. After a tense encounter at a diner with a drifter named Jack (Jonathan Rhys Meyers), Paul offers Jack a place to stay-and soon the edgy, demanding Jack muscles his way into Paul's work and the two men begin a jagged game of one-upmanship that will bring at least one tale to an end.

___________
You like surprise endings?  Then you'll love this one.


----------



## Jules

Rowan Atkinson (Mr Bean) in Johnny English Returns.  Lots of silliness.  Just what I need in 2020.


----------



## gennie

_"Edie" _on Netflix. Beautiful travelogue for Scottish Highlands.


----------



## Meringue

'Ten little Indians' one of the several versions of an  Agatha Christie's mystery.


----------



## Packerjohn

"The Gunfighter" starring Gregory Peck & Karl Malden.  It was filmed in 1950.  A great black & white film.  It was abut a older gunfighter trying to connect with his wife & son after an absence of 10 years.


----------



## Ruthanne

Damaged Goods said:


> Black Butterfly (2017)
> 
> Outside a mountain town grappling with a series of abductions and murders, Paul (Antonio Banderas), a reclusive writer, struggles to start what he hopes will be a career-saving screenplay. After a tense encounter at a diner with a drifter named Jack (Jonathan Rhys Meyers), Paul offers Jack a place to stay-and soon the edgy, demanding Jack muscles his way into Paul's work and the two men begin a jagged game of one-upmanship that will bring at least one tale to an end.
> 
> ___________
> You like surprise endings?  Then you'll love this one.


Was that on Netflix?


----------



## Irwin

Pawn Sacrifice

About Bobby Fischer. Excellent movie.


----------



## Pepper

Last night tried to watch new Meryl Streep on HBO Max "Let Them All Talk"---unwatchable, at least for me.  Got through 20 minutes before I screamed for mercy.  Ended up on Amazon Prime for prequel of Prime Suspect.  Liked it, will watch all episodes.


----------



## Lee

We're  No Angels with Bogart, Peter Ustinov and Aldo Ray. Joan Bennet returned to the screen in this movie after her scandal, she was great in it, they all were.


----------



## Damaged Goods

Ruthanne said:


> Was that on Netflix?


Bought the DVD from Edw. Hamilton co.  I don't use Netflix.


----------



## KenMill

It was on my movie bucket list, but I finally got to see On the Waterfront starring Marlon Brando. I sort of knew what to expect as I heard the "I could've been a contender" thing 100 times, but seeing it with more context got me more emotionally involved. Really liked it.


----------



## Pepper

Marlon was simply magnificent!


----------



## mike4lorie

Very good movie, even for the second time watched it...


Great movie, enjoyed it very much!


----------



## gennie

_The Professor and the Madman _on Netflix_.  _It was about the compilation of the first edition of the Oxford English Dictionary.


----------



## Pepper

gennie said:


> _The Professor and the Madman _on Netflix_.  _It was about the compilation of the first edition of the Oxford English Dictionary.


Oh thanks for reminding me!  I wanted to see that but forgot to write it on my 'must watch' list & forgot it completely!


----------



## Pepper

@gennie 
Do you recommend this movie?  I glanced at the critic ratings and they were underwhelmed!


----------



## katlupe

Open Range, last night for New Year's Eve. I have it on DVD, so have it many times but Sonny never saw it.


----------



## gennie

Pepper said:


> @gennie
> Do you recommend this movie?  I glanced at the critic ratings and they were underwhelmed!


I enjoyed it but my taste in movies rarely follows the crowd.  If I had looked at cast prior to watching, I probably would not have because neither Sean Penn nor Mel Gibson are at the top of my favorite list but both were good here.

I was attracted to it because I was curious about the process of actually putting a dictionary together and it was based on fact although I hope some was overly dramatized.


----------



## Pepper

gennie said:


> I enjoyed it but my taste in movies rarely follows the crowd.  If I had looked at cast prior to watching, I probably would not have because neither Sean Penn nor Mel Gibson are at the top of my favorite list but both were good here.
> 
> I was attracted to it because I was curious about the process of actually putting a dictionary together and it was based on fact although I hope some was overly dramatized.


@gennie We are soul-mates!  I agree, exactly!


----------



## win231

"Pale Rider."  Great Clint Eastwood Western.
Look for 7 ft 4" Richard Kiel ("Jaws" in the 007 movies).


----------



## ProTruckDriver

I haven't seen this movie in a long time. I watched it tonight.

It's also on YouTube:


----------



## Damaged Goods

KenMill said:


> It was on my movie bucket list, but I finally got to see On the Waterfront starring Marlon Brando. I sort of knew what to expect as I heard the "I could've been a contender" thing 100 times, but seeing it with more context got me more emotionally involved. Really liked it.


Recall kids in 4th or 5th grade who saw it in the movies were all abuzz saying that Brando told the priest (Malden) to "Go to hell!".


----------



## Damaged Goods

What I watched yesterday, 1/3/21:

Burn Country (2016)

After being exiled from Afghanistan, a former war journalist settles in a small town in Northern California and takes a job with a local newspaper. But when he attempts to cover local crime, he stumbles into local corruption that puts himself and others in danger.

I didn't have a clue what was going on with respect to the "local corruption."  Didn't like it.
_______________________

Straight A's (2013)

Pressured by his deceased mother's ghost to return home to the family he abandoned, a former addict grabs a bag of pills and a sack of marijuana and hits the road to Louisiana.

I liked it, especially Ryan Phillipe's performance.  They call it comedy/drama but it's far more drama than comedy.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Don M. said:


> I watched the movie "Gladiator", starring Russel Crowe, tonight on the Sundance Channel.  This is about the 3rd time I've watched this movie in the past 10 years, and I enjoy it every time....I think it's one of the better movies I've ever seen.


Agree!


----------



## gennie

_Hope Gap _with Annette Benning on Netflix.  Definitely a chic movie.  No car chases, bombs, super heroes  or spice.  Good story and beautiful scenery.


----------



## Pepper

On PBS, the elegant Glenda Jackson starring in 'Elizabeth is Missing.'  In it, Glenda is an Alzheimer victim solving two mysteries at once; one from her past and one from her present.  Her dementia has a role in all this.

Oh, I have always loved Glenda Jackson!  She is now an old lady.  Like me, only she's older and has way more wrinkles.  Her eyes, her beautiful eyes, are as beautiful now as in her youth.  Still gifted and talented.  What a joy to see her act again!  She has been in UK politics for years as our Brits can tell us.


----------



## Murrmurr

Last night I watched The Killing of a Sacred Deer. I didn't like it. However, I predict the kid who played Martin the weirdo, Barry Keoghan, is going places. His performance was stellar!


----------



## katlupe

Impulse on Prime Video.


----------



## win231

"A Killer Among Friends."  A true story about the murder of a teen-age girl by two of her best friends.
And I just learned that the two murderers (Karen Severson & Laura Doyle)  were released from prison several years ago.


----------



## win231

"Marie."
An incredible true story of a woman who revealed corruption & bribery in the Government & the parole system in Tennessee. 

Ousted parole-board chairwoman Marie Ragghianti (Sissy Spacek) blows the whistle on corruption in 1968 Tennessee.


----------



## Pepper

Last night I watched "The King of Staten Island" which I had wanted to see for awhile.  Well, seems I could have waited, but I didn't know that.  IOW, so-so.


----------



## MarkinPhx

I watched Catch Me If You can last night. I had never seen it before. I thought it was fun yet sad at the same time. Another solid performance by Tom Hanks .


----------



## ManjaroKDE

'Josh & Ted's Excellent Adventure'


----------



## ProTruckDriver

win231 said:


> "Marie."
> An incredible true story of a woman who revealed corruption & bribery in the Government & the parole system in Tennessee.
> 
> Ousted parole-board chairwoman Marie Ragghianti (Sissy Spacek) blows the whistle on corruption in 1968 Tennessee.


Never seen that movie. I'll have to look for it and watch it. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Damaged Goods

What I watched today, 1/10/21

Cardboard Boxer (2016) Drama

Gentle and broken, a homeless man is coerced by two teens to fight other men on video for cash but soon finds comfort in an unlikely friend and the lost diary of a young girl.

Two upper middle class punks venture into the homeless “community” and pay them to fight each other. Slow at first but the show improved as it progressed.

Rebel In The Rye (2017) Drama

The life of celebrated but reclusive author, J.D. Salinger, who gained worldwide fame with the publication of his novel, "The Catcher in the Rye".

Liked it.. Perhaps because of his great masterpiece novel which every high school kid in the 50s and 60s read. The book still sells 250,000 copies a year.


----------



## mellowyellow

Cry Wolf on SBS on Demand.  Danish with English sub-titles
A 14 year old girl writes an essay at school about her abusive stepfather and all hell breaks loose.
Dedicated social worker Lars (Bjarne Henriksen) is assigned to the case. Convinced by Holly’s story, he places Holly and her seven-year-old brother, Theo, in foster care. However, when central family members including Holly’s stepfather claim that the essay is nothing more than teenage rebellion, Lars’s sense of certainty begins to fray at the edges.

Holly’s parents launch a full-scale legal attack against Lars and their own daughter.  Meanwhile, video footage of Lars performing a heavy-handed social services operation is shared on social media, turning private misery into public outrage.


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Lee

Desi Arnaz and Lucille Ball in the wacky comedy The Long Long Trailer. Anyone who has ever travelled pulling a trailer will enjoy this.


----------



## Pepper

Lee said:


> Desi Arnaz and Lucille Ball in the wacky comedy The Long Long Trailer. Anyone who has ever travelled pulling a trailer will enjoy this.


I've watched that fabulous movie hundreds of times by now!


----------



## moviequeen1

Last night on Turner Classic Movie channel I watched'The Remains of the Day' '93 which I had not seen in yrs,always a favorite. The movie is set at a English country home,Anthony Hopkins plays the always loyal butler"Stevens' to his boss ,Lord Darrington{ James Fox} .At times he doesn't agree with him but doesn't say anythingThe  head house keeper'Miss Kenton is played by Emma Thompson ,their characters have conflicts over work,but there is a growing attraction between them.The subplot of the movie Darrington's alliances with Nazi sympathizers
This is another wonderful movie from Merchant /Ivory production team,others in the cast are Hugh Grant,Christopher Reeves,Tim Pigott-Smith


----------



## Jeweltea

"The Personal History of David Copperfield" on Amazon. We really liked it. We are also watching the "Up" series.


----------



## Camper6

Last movie watched? Where?  In a movie theatre?  I can't stand watching a movie on a small screen.

So the last movie I watched was Lawrence of Arabia.


----------



## Autumn72

Camper6 said:


> Last movie watched? Where?  In a movie theatre?  I can't stand watching a movie on a small screen.
> 
> So the last movie I watched was Lawrence of Arabia.


Ummm....lets see.The harry potter series by yhr 4rd onr i became not too happy....covid19 has slowed my mail down Netflix 
Mary Shelley....sticks to mind.....Mrs.Wilson..Mum... bbs
Windermere children....yet to watch the mail run is late as late has been 
The Man Who Cried by catherine cookson.
Movies for females mostly except Shelley......dream when your blue....book.     bored senseless and i am a recluse i was told years ago....by someone who is all out there among the worse of unknown adventures ... yikes.


----------



## Autumn72

Damaged Goods said:


> Ithica (2015)
> Directed by Meg Ryan who also appeared in the flick.
> 
> Fourteen-year-old Homer Macauley is determined to be the best and fastest bicycle telegraph messenger anyone has ever seen. His older brother has gone to war, leaving Homer to look after his widowed mother, his older sister and his 4-year-old brother, Ulysses. And so it is that as spring turns to summer, 1942, Homer Macauley delivers messages of love, hope, pain... and death... to the good people of Ithaca. And Homer Macauley will grapple with one message that will change him forever. Based on Pulitzer Prize-winning author William Saroyan's 1943 novel, The Human Comedy, ITHACA is a coming-of-age story about the exuberance of youth, the abruptness of change, the sweetness of life, the sting of death, and the sheer goodness that lives in each and every one of us.
> 
> Drama, and I love dramas without all the shoot-'em-up, sex, and other nonsense.


Summer of 42


----------



## Autumn72

Pepper said:


> @gennie We are soul-mates!  I agree, exactly!


Are you guys dating yet? You agreed so does that turn up the heat ....yet


----------



## Autumn72

Jeweltea said:


> "The Personal History of David Copperfield" on Amazon. We really liked it. We are also watching the "Up" series.


ThereWill Be Blood


----------



## Happy Joe

"Call of the Wild" (2020) with Harrison Ford via Netflix DVD.... Disney style family movie (but they forgot to put whiskers on the digital/CGI dog)... fair to good
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7504726/

Enjoy!


----------



## Keesha

Girls Trip starring Regina, Queen Latifah, Jada Pickett Smith. Four lifelong friends unleash their wild side at the annual Essence Festival in New Orleans


----------



## ManjaroKDE

Microbe & Gasoline


----------



## Happy Joe

Watched "Honest Thief" yesterday via Netflix DVD the first half is basically a love story the second half is a fair chase'em around shoot'em up.

I  tend to like Liam Neeson movies; this one was pretty much average... no sure yet I I will pick up a copy for the movie library.

Enjoy!


----------



## Pepper

"Green Book" with the new love of my life Mahershala Ali, who I think won the Oscar for this?  Anyway, sublime movie.  So interesting, so smooth I didn't fidget once.  The popcorn bag helped of course.
Can't recommend this more highly.


----------



## Lee

Not a movie but finally finished binge watching Game of Thrones the last few days. I just wanted to get it over with and done.

I liked the ending but would give the series a score of 5 out of 10


----------



## Ruthanne

Camper6 said:


> Last movie watched? Where?  In a movie theatre?  I can't stand watching a movie on a small screen.
> 
> So the last movie I watched was Lawrence of Arabia.


Anywhere.


----------



## Happy Joe

last night; I pulled "The Bourne Legacy" from the movie library (not sure now if I had not watched it or just forgotten all of the particulars).

A fair chase movie starring Jeremy Renner instead of Matt Damon.

A large screen TV and good (5.1 or better) stereo sound means that I really don't miss the theater experience much.

Enjoy!


----------



## charry

I’m watching one now , and it’s captain Corelli s mandolin .....Nicolas cage


----------



## Keesha

Peanut Butter Falcon . I real heart warming adventure for just about everyone.


----------



## gennie

Pieces of a Woman.  First part may be a little too realistic for some but not logical for real life.  When common sense says "don't do that, listen to it."


----------



## Meringue

"Cheaper By The Dozen" a charming 1950 comedy starring Clifton Webb.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Last night I watched SUCH A GOOD MOVIE, but naturally I can’t remember the name of it for the life of me.  It was about an Olympic runner who was captured during WWII. So so good, and I was surprised to see, at the end, that it was directed by Angelina Jolie.


----------



## Tish

The Autobiography of Miss Jane Pittman.​


----------



## Irwin

Breach

It's about Robert Hanssen -- an FBI agent who was spying for Russia. This was a virtually flawless movie. It was the second time we watched it and I think I enjoyed it even more the second time. Great acting, great plot, very suspenseful without any car chases or gunfights.


----------



## katlupe

Spinster - about a woman turning forty and discovering it doesn't really matter if you stay single and don't have children.


----------



## win231

I watched "Sling Blade" again last night.  Very touching - a masterpiece.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Last night I watched SUCH A GOOD MOVIE, but naturally I can’t remember the name of it for the life of me.  It was about an Olympic runner who was captured during WWII. So so good, and I was surprised to see, at the end, that it was directed by Angelina Jolie.


I think that would be "Unbroken" @Kathleen’s Place 

It's not a movie, but I've been (pretty much) enjoying the series "Body of Proof" on Amazon.  I'm a fool for mysteries with a medical twist.  It's not as good as say Vera, Endeavor, or some of the other UK mystery/police shows but it will do.


----------



## fmdog44

Being this is a forum for seniors shouldn't the OP read "most recent?"


----------



## Irwin

News of the World, starring Tom Hanks. Good movie.


----------



## Tish

The afflicted, hard to believe it, but it is based on a true story.


----------



## jerry old

Hope i'm not taking thread south, but watched the 8 hours of 'The Terror'  a eight hour series by AMC

The Brits searched for the Northwest Passage (a route to China by sailing through the Arctic Seas, on at least two occasions
the expedition's ships became locked in the ice and the sailors perished.) 

The Terror was the name of the boat, locked in the ice folds almost two years.  The story, adaptd from a book, was their attempt to
walk out
The acting was amazing, the whole cast were superb, just superb!  This is the first time I've seen a cast where all the actors were just great.

Of course, being a Hollywood production they had to put a monster in the script.


----------



## Lee

Watched Little Lord Fontleroy with Freddie Bartholomew and Andy Rooney made in 1936. It still is a good movie today.


----------



## RadishRose

Gatsby In Connecticut: The Untold Story


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

jerry old said:


> Hope i'm not taking thread south, but watched the 8 hours of 'The Terror'  a eight hour series by AMC
> 
> The Brits searched for the Northwest Passage (a route to China by sailing through the Arctic Seas, on at least two occasions
> the expedition's ships became locked in the ice and the sailors perished.)
> 
> The Terror was the name of the boat, locked in the ice folds almost two years.  The story, adaptd from a book, was their attempt to
> walk out
> The acting was amazing, the whole cast were superb, just superb!  This is the first time I've seen a cast where all the actors were just great.
> 
> Of course, being a Hollywood production they had to put a monster in the script.


Sounds good...will have to look for it


----------



## jerry old

Turner Classic Films, 'Cry, the Beloved Country' A heart-felt impact, you realize more each time it's viewed


----------



## dobielvr

A Change in the Air on Netflix.

Pleasant, easy watching movie, but still trying to figure it out.

No cussing, no fighting, no crime.


----------



## jerry old

dobielvr said:


> A Change in the Air on Netflix.
> 
> Pleasant, easy watching movie, but still trying to figure it out.
> 
> No cussing, no fighting, no crime.



What no cussing, killings, wrecking cars, mercy-must have new script writers. Shhhhhl maybe they will write more.


----------



## Pecos

My wife started watching "I am Woman" about Helen Reddy. I joined her and both of us thought it was a pretty good movie. The music was excellent.


----------



## win231

Tonight I'm going to watch _"Phone Call From a Stranger."_  An oldie but a goody with Bette Davis.


----------



## jujube

"News of the World".  Excellent flick.


----------



## Happy Joe

Some friends stopped by yesterday, they wanted to see a movie that they hadn't...
I put on a tear jerker from the video library;
Warhorse
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1568911/
Disneyesq but worth a watch.

Enjoy!


----------



## Meringue

'The Pumpkin Eater' shot in black & white a 1964 drama starring Anne Bancroft/Peter Finch.


----------



## Gemma




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## gennie

_Mango Dreams_ on Netflix:

"Concerned that dementia will soon steal his most cherished memories, a Hindu doctor hires a Muslim rickshaw driver to take him to his childhood home."

Gave a little peak into both cultures.  I enjoyed both story and scenery.


----------



## JimBob1952

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Last night I watched SUCH A GOOD MOVIE, but naturally I can’t remember the name of it for the life of me.  It was about an Olympic runner who was captured during WWII. So so good, and I was surprised to see, at the end, that it was directed by Angelina Jolie.


 
Unbroken


----------



## JimBob1952

The Dig is new on Netflix and is very good.  Excellent cast including Ralph Fiennes and Cary Mulligan.


----------



## Sunny

An old Sidney Poitier movie, I think on Netflix:  "Lilies of the Field."  I loved it when it first came out, probably at least 40 years ago, and I still love it now.  He was very young and incredibly talented, even then. Definitely worth the 4 bucks.


----------



## timoc

Marty and Emperor of the North.


----------



## Pepper

JimBob1952 said:


> The Dig is new on Netflix and is very good.  Excellent cast including Ralph Fiennes and Cary Mulligan.


Yes, I just came on this thread to recommend the same movie.  Something very soothing about this movie, had a calming effect on me.


----------



## JimBob1952

Pepper said:


> Yes, I just came on this thread to recommend the same movie.  Something very soothing about this movie, had a calming effect on me.



Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Happy Joe

Did a blast from the past yesterday; Abbott and Costello in "Hold That Ghost"

Enjoy!


----------



## Irwin

We watched Sea of Love, with Al Pacino, Ellen Barkin, and John Goodman a couple days ago. It was good. I think somebody here mentioned it.


----------



## Pecos

We just finished watching "The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society."

It was the same story, but very different from reading the book. The scenery was fabulous and we really enjoyed it.


----------



## StarSong

"Brooklyn" - watched it last night.  Sweet movie about an Irish girl who emigrates to Brooklyn in the early 1950s.


----------



## StarSong

Sunny said:


> An old Sidney Poitier movie, I think on Netflix:  "Lilies of the Field."  I loved it when it first came out, probably at least 40 years ago, and I still love it now.  He was very young and incredibly talented, even then. Definitely worth the 4 bucks.


I recently checked that out from the library.  Very good movie, I agree!


----------



## Ruby Rose

The last movie I watched...again for the third time...was 2001: A Space Odyssey by Stanley Kubrick. It was in 2020.


----------



## Chet

I watched the original "The Invisible Man" filmed in 1933 on Metv's Svengoolie. Good old black and white movie. Very entertaining. A real reflection of how movies were in that time period.


----------



## J.B Books

The Ballad of Cable Hogue.


----------



## jujube

Groundhog Day.  I watch it every year or so on .....well....Groundhog Day.


----------



## J.B Books

I recorded all of "Thin Man" movies & may start watching today since it is super cold outside.


----------



## StarSong

jujube said:


> Groundhog Day.  I watch it every year or so on .....well....Groundhog Day.


Love that movie.  Did you know that the director (Harold Ramis) wanted Tom Hanks for the leading role.  Tom Hanks declined.  

"Audiences would have been sitting there waiting for me to become nice because I always play nice,” Hanks said regarding the role, according to Ramis. “But Bill’s such a miserable S.O.B. on- and offscreen, you didn’t know what was going to happen.”


----------



## win231

"I Know My First Name Is Steven"
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steven_Stayner


----------



## rcleary171

JimBob1952 said:


> The Dig is new on Netflix and is very good.  Excellent cast including Ralph Fiennes and Cary Mulligan.


My wife and I watched it last night. We both enjoyed it. Of course, after watching the film Tenet the night before a YouTube video on how to clean your gutters would have seemed like high drama.


----------



## jerry old

Watching 'Run all Night' with Lian Neeson, (2015) no one can play a world-weary character like Neeson.


----------



## rcleary171

jerry old said:


> Watching 'Run all Night' with Lian Neeson, (2015) no one can play a world-weary character like Neeson.


I like Liam Neeson - that film was 5 years ago. Not sure how I missed that one.


----------



## Glowworm

Watched Four weddings and a Funeral yesterday with Hugh Grant and Andie MacDowell. Long time since I last saw it.


----------



## rcleary171

Glowworm said:


> Watched Four weddings and a Funeral yesterday with Hugh Grant and Andie MacDowell. Long time since I last saw it.


That came out in 1994! I feels like I just saw it a few years ago and not over a quarter of a century ago.


----------



## Pepper

Bombshell on Amazon.  The story of Megan Kelly & Gretchen Carlson charging Roger Ailes with ****** harassment over at Fox News.  Great cast, amazing impressions of the real characters by Charlize Theron, Nicole Kidman, John Lithgow, etc.  Entertaining.


----------



## Lara

I watched "Into The Wild" last night on Netflix. It's a true story. 
My 2 grown children and I really thought it was a good movie.


----------



## jerry old

Lara said:


> I watched "Into The Wild" last night on Netflix. It's a true story.
> My 2 grown children and I really thought it was a good movi


Made you scratch you head-huh.  Poor kid


----------



## Robert59

Watched this movie today. 

Land (2021)​https://www.imdb.com/title/tt10265034/


----------



## Lara

jerry old said:


> Made you scratch you head-huh.  Poor kid


I know. Straight out of college...at that age they think they're invincible...and they won't let anyone tell them otherwise.


----------



## Pecos

We just finished watching "A Walk In The Clouds." Great romantic story with great scenery. It has been around for awhile, but it is worth watching a second time/


----------



## Ceege

I love the classics.  Mr. Skeffington (1944) was the last movie I watched.


----------



## Irwin

We watched Casablanca. I don't think I ever appreciated it as much as I did this evening -- maybe because we turned on subtitles, so I was able to follow the plot.     That was one great movie! Great characters, great story, great dialogue! Probably one of the most quoted movie in history.

We started off the evening with lobster tails and crab cakes, and then a chocolate valentine's cake.  Mmmmm.


----------



## win231

jerry old said:


> Made you scratch you head-huh.  Poor kid


I watched that one 5 times since I got it.  A really sad story, but unforgettable performance by Hal Holbrook.


----------



## Lara

Yes,


win231 said:


> I watched that one 5 times since I got it.  A really sad story, but unforgettable performance by Hal Holbrook.


Hal Holbrook still has it. I enjoyed his performance too.


----------



## J.B Books

Lara said:


> Yes,
> 
> Hal Holbrook still has it. I enjoyed his performance too.


You mean Hal Holbrook HAD it. He died last week.


----------



## Lakeland living

Greenland, Evil meteorite destroys most of man kind. Entertaining.


----------



## Sunny

"Julie and Julia," my family's movie of the week. I found the ending disappointing. The two women never actually meet, which would have been a good dramatic ending. The way it ended, there were just a lot of loose ends floating around, with no dramatic climax.

Meryl Streep was wonderful, as usual, as Julia Child, and Amy Adams was adorable as usual. I'm still wondering how they managed to make Meryl look about 8 feet tall!


----------



## Lee

I watched Roman Holiday with Audrey Hepburn and Gregory Peck. Disappointed at the ending, no royal wedding to cry at


----------



## oldiebutgoody

As a kid growing up in Brooklyn, NY I watched many great Mexican comedy   movies produced during that country's Golden Cinema Era which ran roughly from the late 30s to the late 1950s.  Among these super comedians were  "El Loco" Valdes, Viruta y Capulina, Clavillazo, and the greatest of them all was Mario Moreno popularly known as Cantinflas who appeared in "Around the World in 80 Days" with David Niven.  While he is acknowledged as the greatest Hispanic comedian of all time, when asked whom he felt was the greatest of them all he immediately named the legendary Puerto Rican comedian Adalberto Rodriguez (popularly known as  "Machuchal").  

Today I watched  Clavillazo's famous movie "Pura Vida":







While the movie is unknown in North America movie critics agree it is one of the greatest comedies of all time.  In Costa Rica the expression "Pura Vida" was adopted as a national slogan from this hilarious comedy which has a great many social implications.  The movie is so funny that I had to pause it several times because I almost choked from laughter and from wheezing.


----------



## Irwin

22 July (streamable on Netflix)

A fascinating dramatization of the 2011 terrorist attack where 67 teens were murdered at a youth camp on an island in Norway. Most of it was about the trial of the shooter and the politics involved.


----------



## ProTruckDriver

win231 said:


> "I Know My First Name Is Steven"
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steven_Stayner


I've seen this movie a few times. Good but sad movie.


----------



## Meringue

'The Carpetbaggers'  starring George Peppard  (1964)


----------



## StarSong

"Waiting for Superman" a one hour documentary from 2010 about the failing state of US public schools. On Netflix.  Sure made me stop and think about the disaster of automatically granting tenure to most PS teachers.


----------



## Sunny

I just saw a wonderful western, recommended by my daughter. I had never heard of it before. It's "Hell or High Water," starring Jeff Bridges. Available free on Hulu, otherwise the usual 4 bucks.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

“Love Sarah” with Celia Imrie and Rupert Penny-Jones.   Kind of slow but a nice mellow movie fir a rainy afternoon


----------



## J.B Books

"After the Thin Man"

The second in a series of Thin Man movies.

I recorded the whole series made from 1936 -1947

This one had a young James Stewart in it.

Classic.


----------



## Irwin

Jagged Edge, with Jeff Bridges and Glenn Close. Good movie that keeps you guessing until the final scene.


----------



## Ruthanne

Irwin said:


> Jagged Edge, with Jeff Bridges and Glenn Close. Good movie that keeps you guessing until the final scene.


I think that's one I'd like to see.  Did you watch it on Netflix?


----------



## Irwin

Ruthanne said:


> I think that's one I'd like to see.  Did you watch it on Netflix?


Yep, on DVD.


----------



## J-Kat

Nomadland (2020) with Frances McDormand on Hulu.  Based on the book of the same name, it's about a woman who lost everything she had after the Great Recession and is forced to go on the road in an old van as a modern day nomad.  She finds various ways to support herself working at low wage temp jobs, moving from place to place to find work and encountering people like herself just trying to survive.  Quite a good movie that has been nominated for numerous awards.


----------



## Pecos

oldiebutgoody said:


> As a kid growing up in Brooklyn, NY I watched many great Mexican comedy   movies produced during that country's Golden Cinema Era which ran roughly from the late 30s to the late 1950s.  Among these super comedians were  "El Loco" Valdes, Viruta y Capulina, Clavillazo, and the greatest of them all was Mario Moreno popularly known as Cantinflas who appeared in "Around the World in 80 Days" with David Niven.  While he is acknowledged as the greatest Hispanic comedian of all time, when asked whom he felt was the greatest of them all he immediately named the legendary Puerto Rican comedian Adalberto Rodriguez (popularly known as  "Machuchal").
> 
> Today I watched  Clavillazo's famous movie "Pura Vida":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the movie is unknown in North America movie critics agree it is one of the greatest comedies of all time.  In Costa Rica the expression "Pura Vida" was adopted as a national slogan from this hilarious comedy which has a great many social implications.  The movie is so funny that I had to pause it several times because I almost choked from laughter and from wheezing.


When i was a teen living in ElPaso, Cantinflas often performed across the river in Juarez. I never got the chance to see him, but most of my Mexican-American friends did and they raved about him. My Spanish language skills were good enough that I would have understood everything. I will have to find the movie "Pura Vida."


----------



## JonDouglas

Master and Commander with Russell Crowe.  Buckled my swash, it did.


----------



## Pepper

"The Little Things" on HBOMax.  Despite a great cast--Denzel Washington, Rami Malek & Jared Leto, and a great theme--cops & murders, I found it overlong (I find most movies to be too long) and kind of boring.


----------



## StarSong

J-Kat said:


> Nomadland (2020) with Frances McDormand on Hulu.  Based on the book of the same name, it's about a woman who lost everything she had after the Great Recession and is forced to go on the road in an old van as a modern day nomad.  She finds various ways to support herself working at low wage temp jobs, moving from place to place to find work and encountering people like herself just trying to survive.  Quite a good movie that has been nominated for numerous awards.


I read the book a couple of years ago.  It profiles a number of people in this nomad situation, some by choice, some by economic necessity, some because they can't figure out how to keep it together long-term.  Quite an excellent book.


----------



## Ruthanne

Irwin said:


> Yep, on DVD.


I don't get their dvds so it's probably not on the Netflix app.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

Pecos said:


> When i was a teen living in ElPaso, Cantinflas often performed across the river in Juarez. I never got the chance to see him, but most of my Mexican-American friends did and they raved about him. My Spanish language skills were good enough that I would have understood everything. I will have to find the movie "Pura Vida."




you tube:

PURA VIDA CLAVILLAZO FULL VERSION. - YouTube


----------



## Pecos

oldiebutgoody said:


> you tube:
> 
> PURA VIDA CLAVILLAZO FULL VERSION. - YouTube


Thank you very much, I appreciate that.


----------



## Sunny

jujube said:


> Groundhog Day.  I watch it every year or so on .....well....Groundhog Day.


I do the same thing, Jujube. Crazy, since the movie wasn't even that great, just fairly good IMO.  But I watch it over and over, so maybe I really am acting out the movie!


----------



## Happy Joe

It was time for a classic yesterday; Jamaca Inn.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jamaica_Inn_(film)

Enjoy!


----------



## win231

"The Lena Baker Story."  Incredible true story of a miscarriage of justice back in 1944.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lena_Baker


----------



## Irwin

Affliction, with Nick Nolte and Sissy Spacek and other big name stars with a screenplay by Paul Schrader, who also wrote Taxi Driver. Good movie -- not great, but some good scenes and interesting characters.


----------



## Sunny

Thanks to J-Kat and Starsong for recommending Nomadland. I had never heard of it before. Excellent movie, which shows an American lifestyle that I had known nothing about before. Frances McDormand is such a great actress!


----------



## Irwin

I'm looking forward to seeing Nomadland as soon as it's available on Netflix or Amazon Prime. It looks pretty interesting.


----------



## Marie5656

*This morning on Amazon Prime

*


----------



## Pepper

Irwin said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing Nomadland as soon as it's available on Netflix or Amazon Prime. It looks pretty interesting.


It's on Hulu.


----------



## Tish

A Royal night out.


----------



## Feelslikefar

Just finished 'Ace in the Hole' starring Kirk Douglas and Directed by Billy Wilder.
Classic film that's hard to find, but well worth the effort.
Kirk Douglas takes command of every scene and shows just how good he was.


----------



## officerripley

Marie5656 said:


> *This morning on Amazon Prime
> 
> View attachment 152233*


Love, love, love this movie; I really identify with it. (And it's kinda the anti-It's a Wonderful Life movie; gotta love that, right? 

We just watched _The Last Vermeer_ (xFinity On Demand or maybe Redbox); very good.


----------



## win231

_"Appointment For A Killing."_
True story of a married man - intelligent, successful, well-liked dentist, who not only cheats on his wife, but also enjoys murder - just for the thrill he got from it.  Police convinced his wife to risk her life & get him to confess.  I also followed the real-life case on "Court TV."


----------



## Happy Joe

Robinson Crusoe On Mars;  Its an old guilty pleasure for me...

https://archive.org/details/RobinsonCrusoeOnMarsEn

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robinson_Crusoe_on_Mars

Enjoy!


----------



## Happy Joe

... an old (1959) Peter Sellers movie "The mouse that Roared" (netflix DVD)...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mouse_That_Roared

Enjoy!


----------



## Tish

A Fathers Choice


----------



## Pepper

Nomadland.  I liked the beginning & middle but I thought the end was trite.


----------



## Glowworm

We just watched The Invisible Man with Elizabeth Moss from The Handmaid's Tale. Good job we were sitting on the couch so we could hold hands. If I could I might have peed myself


----------



## charry

Glowworm said:


> We just watched The Invisible Man with Elizabeth Moss from The Handmaid's Tale. Good job we were sitting on the couch so we could hold hands. If I could I might have peed myself


I’ve heard so much about this film GW......I must watch it...plus elizabeth Moss is a great actress loved her in the Handmaids tale...... ,


----------



## charry

The Tudors !


----------



## Tish

Coming 2 America


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I can finally answer this. Usually I'm watching a couple of movies at a time and wind up taking a long time to finish them. Today I surprised my ADD self and finished Coming 2 America (Amazon Prime) in one sitting. It was entertaining and I enjoyed it. The original is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Irwin

We just watched Woody Allen's _Play it Again, Sam_. It was pretty funny -- hysterical in some parts. I don't think I've ever seen it before.

That said, I haven't seen the documentary about Woody Allen, which may change my opinion of him. Or not.


----------



## Lee

Something came on while I was surfing channels, looked interesting, watched and fell asleep. It was about women in prison.


----------



## Feelslikefar

*Killer's Kiss* - First real film by Stanley Kubrick ( Produced, Directed, Edited, etc. ).
At 27 years old, you can see his use of lighting and camera angles to draw you into a snap shot of New York City in the 50's.
Those of us who enjoy his movies, can see what he will become with this tense thriller.
( Others by Kubrick - Paths of Glory, Spartacus, Lolita, Dr. Strangelove, 2001-Space Odyssey, Clockwork Orange, The Shining,
Full Metal Jacket, to name a few ).
Watched it on TCM and just order it on Amazon for my collection.


----------



## Lee

I watched Fargo last night. It was ok but not great enough for Academy Awards.


----------



## Happy Joe

Was bored yesturday so I watched Charles Bronson in "Death Wish 4" online via Tubi
https://tubitv.com/movies/516373/death-wish-4-the-crackdown?start=true
Note; you will need to sign up for free to watch free movies (with commercials).
Enjoy!


----------



## Murrmurr

Lee said:


> I watched Fargo last night. It was ok but not great enough for Academy Awards.


Really? I thought it was brilliant.

I watched a movie last night called Fatima (produced last year). It seems like a lot of in-depth research went into this film. I knew the story but this film had quite a lot of little details I didn't know about and didn't have a few details I _thought_ I knew about, plus it clarified the sequence of events. It was interesting.


----------



## Feelslikefar

A new channel showed up a while back on my system called "Movies!". Free movies are never a bad thing.
Great old movies so far.
Just watched 'The Petrified Forest' starring Leslie Howard, Humphrey Bogart and a  very young Bette Davis.
(She was a true beauty and those Eyes...)
The Plot is the standard escaped bad guy terrorizes a group in a desert dinner, but the writing is very good.

The movie 'Sounder' is up next, might just settle in and make a day of it.


----------



## SetWave

Feelslikefar said:


> A new channel showed up a while back on my system called "Movies!". Free movies are never a bad thing.
> Great old movies so far.
> Just watched 'The Petrified Forest' starring Leslie Howard, Humphrey Bogart and a  very young Bette Davis.
> (She was a true beauty and those Eyes...)
> The Plot is the standard escaped bad guy terrorizes a group in a desert dinner, but the writing is very good.
> 
> The movie 'Sounder' is up next, might just settle in and make a day of it.


Gimme a Bogey movie anytime.


----------



## SetWave

Lee said:


> I watched Fargo last night. It was ok but not great enough for Academy Awards.


Sorry you didn't truly enjoy it. For me it's one of the all-time greats.


----------



## Pepper

One Night in Miami.
"On the night of Feb. 25, 1964, in Miami, Cassius Clay joins Jim Brown, Sam Cooke and Malcom X, and they discuss the responsibility of being successful black men during the civil rights movement."

Really riveting.  If it seems like a stage play, that's because it was.


----------



## Irwin

In the Fade. 


> Katja's life collapses after the death of her husband and son in a bomb attack. After a time of mourning and injustice, Katja seeks revenge.


Really good movie about neo-Nazis in Germany.


----------



## Meringue

Just watched the Academy Awarded 1956 "Picnic" starring William Holden, Kim Novak, Rosalind Russell. Music included ' Moonglow' just sublime.


----------



## Ceege

Watched Mrs Miniver a few days ago.  Great 1942 movie.

Mrs. Miniver Official Trailer
 #1 - Reginald Owen Movie (1942) HD 



 via @YouTube 

And then I watched the John Ford 1955 true story...

The Long Gray Line (1955) ORIGINAL TRAILER [HD 1080p] 



 via @YouTube


----------



## Feelslikefar

*To Kill a Mockingbird *-  Sometimes you just need to watch an uplifting movie.

I miss going to 'TCM BIG SCREEN CLASSICS' at our local theater to watch a classic on the big screen. 
The people who attend are like-minded movie buffs.

For the screening of 'Casablanca', a number of younger folks dressed in the 4o's style
and they dressed for 'African Queen' also. 
I like that people still enjoy the old movies.


----------



## Ken N Tx

3 CD's of The Godfather.


----------



## Irwin

The Terminal, with Tom Hanks

It was okay.


----------



## Happy Joe

"Bent" (2018) (Netflix DVD) crime thriller...Karl Urban leads... I give it 3 to 4 stars (average or a bit better).
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bent_(2018_film)

Enjoy!


----------



## SetWave

World War Z . . . again. It's pretty good but naturally the book was better; much better; fantastic.


----------



## Happy Joe

Last night; Gunga Din (1939)...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gunga_Din_(film)

Enjoy!


----------



## Irwin

Searching for Bobby Fischer

Good movie!


----------



## Feelslikefar

Irwin said:


> Searching for Bobby Fischer
> 
> Good movie!


Agree that this is a very good movie, one worth watching.
It is more of a family movie about Chess, where 'The Queen's Gambit' is definitely for adults.


----------



## Irwin

Feelslikefar said:


> Agree that this is a very good movie, one worth watching.
> It is more of a family movie about Chess, where 'The Queen's Gambit' is definitely for adults.


I watched the first episode of The Queen's Gambit and didn't care for it. Does it get better?


----------



## Pepper

On Hulu
Free Britney--a documentary about Britney Spears, her fans and their desire to help her free herself from her conservatorship.    I loved it, it was short, an hour & 15 and I didn't fidget once.


----------



## Feelslikefar

Irwin said:


> I watched the first episode of The Queen's Gambit and didn't care for it. Does it get better?


I admit it is slow at the beginning and it does get better.
It is also quite a Dark series and gets overboard at times.
The period background is like 'Mad Men', that adds to the production.
And it's about Chess, which you don't see very often nowadays.


----------



## SetWave

Inglorious Basterds . . . again.  So well made and a great fantasy of bringing down that horrible crazy dictator. Surprised that Mike Myers played the British general. Love when comedians do dramatic roles. Also discovered Christoph Waltz and throughly enjoyed his performance. And wondering why basterds is misspelled learned that there's actually another move Inglorious Bastards so the name change was needed.


----------



## SetWave

Pepper said:


> On Hulu
> Free Britney--a documentary about Britney Spears, her fans and their desire to help her free herself from her conservatorship.    I loved it, it was short, an hour & 15 and I didn't fidget once.


Was never a fan of Britney but am disgusted by the way she has and continues to be mistreated.


----------



## Irwin

Feelslikefar said:


> I admit it is slow at the beginning and it does get better.
> It is also quite a Dark series and gets overboard at times.
> The period background is like 'Mad Men', that adds to the production.
> And it's about Chess, which you don't see very often nowadays.


I didn't find it "slow." It just seemed completely unbelievable--not so much the plot but the actions within the scenes. Like, why would tranquilizers allow her to visualize chess games on the ceiling? Logically, it would have the opposite effect; it would dull her senses. And swallowing mouthful of them would no doubt put her in the hospital if it didn't kill her. And some of the other actions were completely absurd. I can only take so much of that kind of thing before I reach my limit and can no longer watch.

The things I mentioned are more the fault of the director than the writers or actors. It's baffling to me that nobody tells these clueless directors that what they're doing is ruining the story and making what could be a decent series pure crap. Maybe people are afraid to speak up, or maybe it just doesn't matter to the masses, as is evidenced by the popularity of series about teenagers with supernatural powers.


----------



## fmdog44

I'll respond on my death bed.


----------



## SetWave

Just Friends. It was just stupid.


----------



## digifoss

I watched Breach last week, a sci-fi with Bruce Willis and liked it. Also watched Monster Hunter also good. I also love Gladiator,Spartacus, and Armageddon.  The wife and love movie watching at home.


----------



## SetWave

Magnificent Seven. 

(I don't have anything fancy begond regular ol' DirectTV and the same movies play over and over and over ad nauseam.)


----------



## Lara

"The Gut: Our Second Brain". This is unbelievable information. Totally fascinating. We have an entire eco system inside our gut. The brain and gut are very similar and communicate with each other. 

For years, scientists have known about the existence of another brain within our bodies. Our stomach functions totally independently and does far more than digestion. It reigns over a spectacular colony of one hundred thousand billion bacteria that have a strong impact on our personalities. Some diseases of the brain like Parkinson's could stem from the degeneration of intestinal neurons.

The Chinese are coupling acupuncture (around the navel) with hypnosis and having positive results with depression.


----------



## Lee

Watched The Firm with Tom Cruise last night. A good show


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Lara said:


> "The Gut: Our Second Brain". This is unbelievable information. Totally fascinating. We have an entire eco system inside our gut. The brain and gut are very similar and communicate with each other.
> 
> For years, scientists have known about the existence of another brain within our bodies. Our stomach functions totally independently and does far more than digestion. It reigns over a spectacular colony of one hundred thousand billion bacteria that have a strong impact on our personalities. Some diseases of the brain like Parkinson's could stem from the degeneration of intestinal neurons.
> 
> The Chinese are coupling acupuncture (around the navel) with hypnosis and having positive results with depression.


Interesting...will have to look for that one!!!!


----------



## officerripley

_The Last Blockbuster_, a Netflix orig. movie; about the last remaining Blockbuster video rental store in the world, in Bend, Oregon; very good.


----------



## win231

"Philadelphia."  One of the saddest movies ever made.  But triumphant in the end.  Based on a true story.


----------



## 911

"The Ghost and Mrs. Muir."


----------



## Irwin

What's a good movie for St. Patrick's day?


----------



## Feelslikefar

Inherit The Wind- 1960 with a large cast including Spencer Tracy, Gene Kelly, Fredric March, Dick York, etc.

The battle between Tracy's and March's characters in the courtroom makes this a must see movie.

When Tracy's character is asked if he finds anything 'Holy', this is his quote:

" Yes. The individual human mind. 
In a child's power to master the multiplication table, there is more sanctity than in all your  shouted "amens" and "holy holies" and "hosannas." 
An idea is a greater monument than a cathedral. 
And the advance of man's knowledge is a greater miracle than all the sticks turned to snakes or the parting of the waters."


----------



## SetWave

Irwin said:


> What's a good movie for St. Patrick's day?


Sorry, Irwin, I haven't a clue. Am tempted to say "Leprechaun" but that's just a very stupid horror flick.


----------



## SetWave

Watched the television production of Stephan King's "Mr. Mercedes" (again).  It was, of course, a terrific book and the movie was well done.


----------



## Feelslikefar

SetWave said:


> Watched the television production of Stephan King's "Mr. Mercedes" (again).  It was, of course, a terrific book and the movie was well done.


Have you seen "11/23/62"?  Another good one that is close to the book.


----------



## SetWave

Feelslikefar said:


> Have you seen "11/23/62"?  Another good one that is close to the book.


Think I read the book. I've read everything he written! But, haven't seen it portrayed on camera. I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Irwin

SetWave said:


> Sorry, Irwin, I haven't a clue. Am tempted to say "Leprechaun" but that's just a very stupid horror flick.


We're going to watch either Kill the Irishman or Michael Collins. Both were pretty good from what I remember.


----------



## Happy Joe

Re-watched; King Kong (1933) yesterday...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King_Kong_(1933_film)

Enjoy!


----------



## Pepper

Happy Joe said:


> Re-watched; King Kong (1933) yesterday...
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King_Kong_(1933_film)
> 
> Enjoy!


Getting yourself ready for the new King Kong v. Godzilla, out March 31?  The last time they had these two superstars together, the movie had two endings--in Asia, Godzilla won and in the west King Kong was the victor.

I'm in suspense.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

*Tramontana *[2009]: Tramontana (2009) - IMDb

Dutch made movie spoken in Castillian Spanish. While the title refers to a strong north wind that exists in that region of the world, it is  symbolic of  emotional torment. 


*Disobedience *[2017]             Disobedience (2017) - IMDb

Nonconformity in a rigid community. 


​


----------



## digifoss

Watched News of the World with Tom Hanks.  Very good


----------



## officerripley

Pepper said:


> Getting yourself ready for the new King Kong v. Godzilla, out March 31?  The last time they had these two superstars together, the movie had two endings--in Asia, Godzilla won and in the west King Kong was the victor.
> 
> I'm in suspense.


I'm torn: I like both Godzilla and Kong.


----------



## SetWave

I took a date to see "Godzilla Versus the Smog Monster" in '72. There were maybe 5 people in the theater and she fell asleep. One of those bad bad movies that are so terrible they're good.


----------



## Irwin

Instead of watching any of the movies I listed above for St. Patrick's day, we watched a documentary on Michael Collins, who is revered as a Saint in Ireland for his role in their struggle for independence against the bloody British wankers, which was followed by the Irish civil war that claimed Collins as a victim.

Tonight we're going to watch the movie about Michael Collins, staring Liam Neeson, who is always entertaining to watch.


----------



## Feelslikefar

*Resistance *(2020) Story based on Marcel Marceau (famous Mime) and his work with the Resistance
in saving the lives of orphaned children during WWII.

This is a part of his life I knew nothing about, but glad I watched.

A movie to remind us of those who chose to help.
And the last minutes of the film are worth the journey.


----------



## officerripley

_The Last Blockbuster_ (2020), a Netflix orig. movie about the last remaining Blockbuster Video rental store in the world, located in Bend, Oregon; very good.


----------



## SetWave

Since I only have basic tv I'm stuck with whatever offerings pop up. So . . . watched the terrible "Deep Blue (something or other; it was so bad I already forgot). Bad writing, bad acting and just plain stupid all the way around. You know what really troubles me is that someone out there with the financial resources to create . . . doesn't know what the hell they're doing.


----------



## Pepper

Why do you only have basic TV @SetWave?  Decades ago I announced I would never pay for TV, on principle, yet I guess it was the commercials that finally got me to pay up.


----------



## SetWave

Pepper said:


> Why do you only have basic TV @SetWave?  Decades ago I announced I would never pay for TV, on principle, yet I guess it was the commercials that finally got me to pay up.


It just irritates me to pay more for less.


----------



## Ken N Tx

SetWave said:


> Since I only have basic tv I'm stuck with whatever offerings pop up.


Have you heard of Roku or Amazon Firestick??


----------



## Fyrefox

The last movie I saw was "Road to Perdition" (2002) with Tom Hanks in the lead role; I'd been meaning to catch this one for  years, but it managed to escape me.  It's essentially a gangster movie set in the late 1920's, so it's not for everyone as it's violent, and people die graphically.  Tom Hanks plays against his usual casting, and is actually a hit man or enforcer in the film, but one who has layers of meaning, a person in a brutal profession who is also a devoted family man.    Hanks portrays his character's layers of complexities superbly, and while the film is a period piece with a revenge theme, it also focuses upon family, the relationship between a father and his young son, how we become what we are, and the pivotal choices we make in life that define us for good or ill.  A most remarkable film...if you can stomach a few machine-gunnings, that is!


----------



## Happy Joe

Pepper said:


> Getting yourself ready for the new King Kong v. Godzilla, out March 31?  The last time they had these two superstars together, the movie had two endings--in Asia, Godzilla won and in the west King Kong was the victor.
> 
> I'm in suspense.


Actually no, although I like both.  I was just looking over the list of movies in the video library and realized that I hadn't see King Kong in several years...
... reminds me, haven't seen the Tom Hanks version of Godzilla in a while.

Watched "Son of Kong" (1933) last night (DVD) also off the video library shelf (definitely aimed at younger audiences) ...just because...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Son_of_Kong

Enjoy!


----------



## Irwin

Before the Devil Knows You're Dead

Interesting movie starring Phillip Seymore Hoffman, Ethan Hawke, and a few other well known actors. I found it on Kanopy, which you can access with your library card, for those who never used it.


----------



## Happy Joe

SetWave said:


> Magnificent Seven.
> 
> (I don't have anything fancy begond regular ol' DirectTV and the same movies play over and over and over ad nauseam.)


Try https://tubitv.com and https://www.vudu.com/free free sign up, free to watch (with commercials) these along with https://pluto.tv (for Dr Who) are my favorite movie streaming sites... Hopefully your internet is good enough.

Enjoy!


----------



## SetWave

Happy Joe said:


> Try https://tubitv.com and https://www.vudu.com/free free sign up, free to watch (with commercials) these along with https://pluto.tv (for Dr Who) are my favorite movie streaming sites... Hopefully your internet is good enough.
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks for the suggestions, Joe, but I'm just gonna stick with what I've got and be . . . Happy.


----------



## SetWave

Ken N Tx said:


> Have you heard of Roku or Amazon Firestick??


Thanks for the suggestion, Ken. I'm just not interested.


----------



## Keesha




----------



## dobielvr

Ken N Tx said:


> Have you heard of Roku or Amazon Firestick??


I watched 3 movies on Roku yesterday.  I switch between Roku, Netflix and Philo.
Oh, and Peacock.  I can usually find something I like to watch on one of those.

And local channels w/my antenna.

Does anyone else have Philo?  I never hear anyone talk about it.


----------



## Happy Joe

Watched Godzilla (1998) with Mathew Broderick (some how got him confused with Tom Hanks ; sorry).
DVD, from my video library shelves.
... feel a Dr. Who attack coming on; going to Pluto.tv.

Enjoy!


----------



## Feelslikefar

*The Quiet Man* - John Wayne and Maureen O'Hara

They starred in 5 movies together and the pairing just works.
One of my favorites by Mr. Wayne as we get to see him out of the saddle and doing a different role.


----------



## Feelslikefar

The Caine Mutiny - 1954

No secret I'm a Humphrey Bogart fan. His character, Captain Phillip Queeg on the stand is one of the reasons why
I enjoy his acting.


----------



## Lara

*Penguin Bloom* on Netflix. True Story. Inspiring. Excellent movie


----------



## Feelslikefar

With the passing of George Segal, I watched '*King Rat*', one of my favorites by him.
Based on the book by James Clavell and is set in a POW camp, Singapore.

RIP


----------



## Feelslikefar

Finished another viewing of *Lawrence of Arabia*.  I last saw it at the Cinema as part of the TCM Movie Night.
From the opening 'Overture', the expanse of the desert comes to life. 

Hard part is watching Alec Guinness dressed as a Prince with the robes and waiting for him to pull out the 'Light Saber'
and get down to some Jedi stuff!


----------



## CindyLouWho

Flight (Denzel Washington) 

One of the best movies I've ever seen - my first Denzel Washington movie


----------



## SetWave

Feelslikefar said:


> With the passing of George Segal, I watched '*King Rat*', one of my favorites by him.
> Based on the book by James Clavell and is set in a POW camp, Singapore.
> 
> RIP


Good movie. Loved the book.


----------



## SetWave

Feelslikefar said:


> Finished another viewing of *Lawrence of Arabia*.  I last saw it at the Cinema as part of the TCM Movie Night.
> From the opening 'Overture', the expanse of the desert comes to life.
> 
> Hard part is watching Alec Guinness dressed as a Prince with the robes and waiting for him to pull out the 'Light Saber'
> and get down to some Jedi stuff!


I know it's a good movie but it's just soooooooooooo long. Have never gotten through the entire thing.


----------



## SetWave

CindyLouWho said:


> Flight (Denzel Washington)
> 
> One of the best movies I've ever seen - my first Denzel Washington movie


That barrel roll is intense!


----------



## Chet

Tall In The Saddle with John Wayne, Ella Raines and Gabby Hayes from 1944. I recorded it from Grit.


----------



## CindyLouWho

Delete


----------



## CindyLouWho

SetWave said:


> That barrel roll is intense!


Riveting!


----------



## Irwin

Paris, Texas.

That was one godawful movie. It's rated 8.1 on IMDB, but it was really bad. Bleh.


----------



## SetWave

1917

Fell asleep so not sure what happened . . .


----------



## officerripley

_News of the World_ with Tom Hanks; pretty good.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Hook with Robin Williams (Netflix)


----------



## RadishRose

Words on Bathroom Walls -Amazon Prime

Diagnosed with a mental illness halfway through his senior year of high school, a witty, introspective teen struggles to keep it a secret while falling in love with a brilliant classmate who inspires him to not be defined by his condition.


----------



## CindyLouWho

The Adjustment Bureau 
(Matt Damon, Emily Blunt)


----------



## Dana

_Watched Heidi at the weekend with my gorgeous Goddaughter._


----------



## win231

Fyrefox said:


> The last movie I saw was "Road to Perdition" (2002) with Tom Hanks in the lead role; I'd been meaning to catch this one for  years, but it managed to escape me.  It's essentially a gangster movie set in the late 1920's, so it's not for everyone as it's violent, and people die graphically.  Tom Hanks plays against his usual casting, and is actually a hit man or enforcer in the film, but one who has layers of meaning, a person in a brutal profession who is also a devoted family man.    Hanks portrays his character's layers of complexities superbly, and while the film is a period piece with a revenge theme, it also focuses upon family, the relationship between a father and his young son, how we become what we are, and the pivotal choices we make in life that define us for good or ill.  A most remarkable film...if you can stomach a few machine-gunnings, that is!
> 
> View attachment 155584


One of my favorites, too.  I was really surprised at Paul Newman's role - and how convincing he was.


----------



## Irwin

Dead Poets Society

It's been over ten years since I saw it last, so it was almost like watching it for the first time.


----------



## Murrmurr

Reign on Me (DVD) 

Adam Sandler delivers a very convincing performance in this drama about a man who suffers PTSD after losing his wife and 3 young daughters on 9/11.


----------



## J.B Books

"Song of the Thin Man"
The last of the thin man series. 1946


----------



## gennie

The Terminal with Tom Hanks on Amazon Prime.


----------



## Pepper

Places in the Heart, on Turner Classic with Sally Fields.  Seemed a bit old fashioned, but a nice movie. Surprised I never saw it before.  I loved the very last scene, unusual.

Terminator: Dark Fate on Prime.  LOVED it!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Watched "Change in the Air" on Amazon Prime... still don't understand what it was all about


----------



## dobielvr

CinnamonSugar said:


> Watched "Change in the Air" on Amazon Prime... still don't understand what it was all about


I watched that a while back on netflix? or Roku.  I like d it.  It was diff. that's for sure.
But, very easy to watch and pleasant.


----------



## Ceege

If you ever get the chance, watch one of my favorites from 1949, _Mrs. Mike_.
It's based on a true story and it's one of those movies you could watch on a Sunday afternoon and just relax and enjoy a good story based on real lives:

"MRS. MIKE is the story of Katherine Mary (Evelyn Keyes), a young Irish-American girl sent to visit her uncle in Canada, where she falls in love with and marries an older Mountie, Mike Flannigan (Dick Powell).  (Kathy is 16 as the book opens; Evelyn Keyes was past 30 when she made MRS. MIKE and looks as though she's in her 20s.  Dick Powell was likewise older than his counterpart in the book.)  Kathy and Mike immediately move to his new assignment stationed in the far north of Canada, where he provides small rural communities with law enforcement, search and rescue, first aid, and even dentistry.  Mike and Kathy's loving marriage is tested by isolation and tragedy."  https://laurasmiscmusings.blogspot.com/2009/07/tonights-movie-mrs-mike-1949.html


----------



## SetWave

Tried watching "Bonnie and Clyde" and "Varsity Punks" at the same time last night. (maybe that was my mistake). 
Found both dull and dumb.
It's slim pickins on the ol' dial these "daze". Why do I bother???


----------



## Feelslikefar

*Amadeus* - (1984) The Life of Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart.  Worth watching to see F. Murry Abraham's performance.
Great music and I needed to get a musical fix.






This scene always reminds me of how my wife views the Jazz music I listen to, "Just Too Many Notes".


----------



## Feelslikefar

As I have stated, I enjoy movies and watch a lot of them.  Why that is, has to do with the amount of moving I did growing up.
New school, trying to make new friends, sometimes the frustration took it's toll.
There were two things that never changed no matter where we moved to, Movies and the Library.
Both were escapes from what was going on in my life and they were a comfort zone for me.

So I watch movies and I can say I've  rarely watched a really Bad movie.
Most movies have some good in them even if it's just a quick scene or the lighting, Direction, etc.
When I read the posts in this thread it starts me on a path and next thing you know, I'm pulling out a movie.

Keep 'em coming...


----------



## Devi

I watched "300" -- which was good, very intense, but I do prefer happy endings, or movies that resolve in the end.


----------



## timoc

This morning on the radio I heard this poem which I remembered from a film long ago, so I started googling.

The poem.





Then I found the film, and I watched it and really enjoyed it.

The film.


----------



## SetWave

Watching the original, the one and only, the best . . . "Godzilla, King of the Monsters"! Yeah!

"History shows again and again
How nature points out the folly of men
Godzilla!"


----------



## katlupe

The Woody Allen movie, A Rainy Day In New York.


----------



## Don M.

I watched Ben Hur tonight on the TCM channel.  They showed the movie in its entirety with No commercials.  It's easy to see why that movie is one of the best every made, and is tied for the most Oscars awards,


----------



## MarciKS

Just got done watching Step Up All In on TubiTV.


----------



## Irwin

We watched the first half of The Talented Mr. Ripley. I'm not sure what to think of it at this point. I wouldn't feel one iota of sadness if the main characters got killed off in a harrowing, gory accident, and it's hard for me to watch a movie when I don't care about the characters, but my wife likes it, so I'll sit through the second half tomorrow night.

Then it's my pick: Dirty Harry!


----------



## Feelslikefar

SetWave said:


> Watching the original, the one and only, the best . . . "Godzilla, King of the Monsters"! Yeah!
> 
> "History shows again and again
> How nature points out the folly of men
> Godzilla!"
> 
> View attachment 157629


Come on, we all know that when it comes to kicking butt, 'Kong' is the one.
Haven't watched the new one, just my take on things.

King Kong - (1933)


----------



## Ruthanne

Pieces of a Woman on Netflix.  Pretty good.


----------



## gamboolman

The Queen's Gambit, a 7 part series on Net Flix. About a young girl who is a Chess Prodigy.
ms gamboolgal and I enjoyed this one very much
Do recommend


----------



## dobielvr

Ruthanne said:


> Pieces of a Woman on Netflix.  Pretty good.


I keep scrolling past this one...may be I'll chk it out.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Saving Private Ryan..Tom Hanks..(Netflix)


----------



## Meringue

Made in 1963 'Hud' starring Paul Newman/Patricia Neal.


----------



## MarciKS

1932 cowboy counselor. was pretty good.


----------



## SetWave

The Greatest Story Ever Told


----------



## jerry old

Meringue said:


> Made in 1963 'Hud' starring Paul Newman/Patricia Neal.


Hey, Paul Newman is supposed to be a hero, what's he doing playing a thug?
"Hud, your an unprincipled man."


----------



## Irwin

Dirty Harry

He gets all the dirty jobs.


----------



## Capt Lightning

A star is born - original 1954 version with Judy Garland and James Mason.  Would have been good, but over long  and singing became tedious.  Might watch a newer version.


----------



## SetWave

Five Easy Pieces


----------



## 911

"Lawless" Great movie that holds one's attention. My only complaint is that there were parts when people spoke that I had no idea what they said, but, Oh Boy! I heard the music loud and clear.


----------



## Murrmurr

Re-watched Kung Fu Hustle last night and LMAO!

I also re-watched Snatch. What an absolute gem.


----------



## Irwin

We're watching the PBS documentary about Earnest Hemmingway. It's pretty interesting.


----------



## jerry old

Finally viewed 'Pulp Fiction,' it was offensive to every segment of society it attempted to present.
Drughead killers, with amoral skits are offensive...
Sleazy, a factor of 10 for dumb film


----------



## Irwin

Altered States

I still find that movie entertaining, even though I don't do drugs any more.


----------



## SetWave

The Big Lebowski
Resisted for years because I cannot stand Bridges or Goodman. But Buscemi was excellent.
Found it adequately entertaining....


----------



## SetWave

The World's End
I LOVE British humor.


----------



## MarciKS

People Places Things on TubiTV

Not the best movie but it was something to do. LOL


----------



## ProTruckDriver




----------



## officerripley

_Broken Trail,_ Robert Duvall and Thomas Haden Church, great movie & gorgeous scenery.


----------



## jujube

Today I watched a Fellini film, "Juliet of the Spirits".  Please do not ask me what it was about...….I'm not sure even Fellini could answer that question.  That's a couple of hours I will never get back.....


----------



## MarciKS

Just got done watching Beautiful Creatures on TubiTV. Pretty good.


----------



## katlupe

Six Dance Lessons in Six Weeks with Gena Rowlands. Excellent movie!


----------



## Buckeye

Key Largo last night.


----------



## Myquest55

We watched the new release of "THUNDER FORCE" - with Melissa McCarthy, Octavia Spencer and Jason Bateman.  Kind of a spoof on the super-hero theme, it was laugh-out-loud funny!  The two women did a pre-opening interview on Stephen Colbert and it was hilarious how Melissa played a prank on Octavia with the Lamborghini.  The car is so low to the ground, both women had trouble getting in and, especially, out of it.  Jason Bateman's character began as a joke but he took it in stride and made it funny too!  Light hearted distraction.


----------



## helenbacque

My Fair Lady.  Oldy but goody.  However, still can't get some of the music out of my head.


----------



## Marie5656

*Finally got around to watching Radium Girls on Netflix.  It is also on Amazon, but for a rental fee.  It is based on the true story of girls who worked in a watch factory, painting the numbers on the dials with luminescent paint containing radium.  The proper process was to dip the brush into the paint, lick the brush to make a point, then paint. This was back in the 20's
Many girls became sick and died from radium poisoning, though the company denied it. It is said, that if you go over the graves of the girls with a geiger counter, it will register the radium in their bodies...and will for the next thousand years.

*


----------



## MarciKS

Marie5656 said:


> *Finally got around to watching Radium Girls on Netflix.  It is also on Amazon, but for a rental fee.  It is based on the true story of girls who worked in a watch factory, painting the numbers on the dials with luminescent paint containing radium.  The proper process was to dip the brush into the paint, lick the brush to make a point, then paint. This was back in the 20's
> Many girls became sick and died from radium poisoning, though the company denied it. It is said, that if you go over the graves of the girls with a geiger counter, it will register the radium in their bodies...and will for the next thousand years.
> 
> View attachment 159720*


It's amazing some of the dangerous chemicals people had to work with years ago that died as a result. Yet they showed up and did the work anyway despite the danger.


----------



## jujube

MarciKS said:


> It's amazing some of the dangerous chemicals people had to work with years ago that died as a result. Yet they showed up and did the work anyway despite the danger.



Thus the term "mad as a hatter" or "the mad hatter".   Hats were made of felt, mercury was often used in the production of felt.  The hatters absorbed the mercury through the skin of their hands and suffered from mercury poisoning, which can lead to strange behavior.   The poor workers also suffered from balls of fiber building up in their stomachs, from licking their fingers to pick up pieces of felt.  The fibers would form balls in the stomach, irritating the stomach.


----------



## Irwin

We just finished The Robbery four part series on Netflix. It's the true story of a $500 million art heist, from a museum in Boston in 1990, which remains unsolved. None of the art has been found. The Mafia is suspected of perpetrating the crime, and the series focuses on some likely characters, but no one has ever been charged, partially because most of them have been murdered or died of natural causes. It's pretty well done and intriguing. Maybe someone will see it and recognize some of the artwork and provide some info.


----------



## katlupe

Charms for the Easy Life with Gena Rowlands and Mimi Rogers. I loved it. I might watch it again tonight.


----------



## Irwin

We just got done with Nomad. It didn't live up to the hype at all. I got bored with it half way through and wanted to turn it off, but since we bought the damn movie, I stuck it out.

Part of the problem was they didn't explain what the main character's problem was. Why was she such a loner?


----------



## MarciKS

I've always liked Johnny Depp. Tonight I saw him in a movie based on a true story. It was a mob movie called Black Mass. On TubiTV. It was good. If I hadn't know it was a Depp movie I wouldn't have recognized him.


----------



## Ken N Tx

K9--K9 PI--K9 911 Jim Belushi (Netflix)


----------



## Mr. Ed

The Nevers - Wikipedia​https://en.wikipedia.org › wiki › The_Nevers



The Nevers is an American science fiction drama television series created by Joss Whedon for HBO. The series is produced by HBO and Mutant Enemy Productions with executive producers including Whedon, Philippa Goslett, Doug Petrie, Jane Espenson, Ilene S. Landress and Bernadette Caulfield.
Sun, Apr 18
"Exposure"[9]
Sun, Apr 25
"Ignition"[9]
Sun, May 2
"Undertaking"[9]


----------



## Gaer

*The absolute funniest movie I've ever watched!
THE INVENTION OF LYING  Ricky Gervais*


----------



## Murrmurr

Gaer said:


> *The absolute funniest movie I've ever watched!
> THE INVENTION OF LYING  Ricky Gervais*


One of my favorites.

Last night I watched _In the Tall Grass_. It was stupid.


----------



## Irwin

We just watched the Sound of Metal, which has been nominated for several Academy Awards. It was okay—somewhat thought provoking, but still just okay.

So far, my pick for best picture is The Trial of the Chicago 7. That was highly entertaining. Mank was pretty good, but not as entertaining.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Analyze This... Robert De Niro, Billy Crystal, Lisa Kudrow​A comedy about a psychiatrist whose number one patient is an insecure mob boss.


----------



## Mr. Ed

last night: Out of Towner's Steve Martin and Goldie Hawn


----------



## Irwin

Hang 'em High

One of the great westerns of all time.


----------



## Ken N Tx

No movies since last Sunday, watching Heartland series on Netflix..


----------



## Dillydal

Myquest55 said:


> We watched the new release of "THUNDER FORCE" - with Melissa McCarthy, Octavia Spencer and Jason Bateman.  Kind of a spoof on the super-hero theme, it was laugh-out-loud funny!  The two women did a pre-opening interview on Stephen Colbert and it was hilarious how Melissa played a prank on Octavia with the Lamborghini.  The car is so low to the ground, both women had trouble getting in and, especially, out of it.  Jason Bateman's character began as a joke but he took it in stride and made it funny too!  Light hearted distraction.


Bateman was hilarious in that movie. The date seen with Melissa McCarthy had me in stiches.


----------



## helenbacque

Angela's Ashes on Prime.  I read the book years ago but never got around to seeing the movie.  It was great.


----------



## RadishRose

The Girl In The Cafe


----------



## Pepper

RadishRose said:


> The Girl In The Cafe


I never heard of that, so I googled and it looks so interesting!  Thanks muchly RR, I'm going to put this movie on my list.


----------



## RadishRose

Pepper said:


> I never heard of that, so I googled and it looks so interesting!  Thanks muchly RR, I'm going to put this movie on my list.


YW, it was good I thought. It's free on YouTube.


----------



## MarciKS

Practical Magic


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ken N Tx said:


> No movies since last Sunday, watching Heartland series on Netflix..


13 seasons!! I will be tied up watching this for awhile!!


----------



## PamfromTx

Bridesmaids


----------



## ProTruckDriver




----------



## Pepper




----------



## officerripley

_Stowaway_, on Netflix:


----------



## Ruthanne

5 Flights up starring Diane Keaton and Morgan Freeman.  Pretty good but a bit nerve wracking at times.  It's on Netflix.


----------



## officerripley

_The Windermere Children_; excellent!


----------



## ProTruckDriver

I watched this last night. Funny


----------



## squatting dog

Planes, trains, and automobiles.


----------



## SetWave

Inglorious Basterds . . . again...


----------



## SetWave

Strangers on a Train.


----------



## PamfromTx

The Zookeeper's Wife


----------



## Ruthanne

Another one I saw last week was Eat Pray Love with Julia Roberts on Netflix--very good movie!


----------



## SetWave

Right now I'm trying to give The Fifth Element another chance but it's losing again.


----------



## fmdog44

Right now, Streetcar Named Desire.


----------



## SetWave

fmdog44 said:


> Right now, Streetcar Named Desire.


Good ol' AMC. Considered watching but Brando irritates the hell outta me too much.


----------



## CindyLouWho

Unfaithful    
(Richard Gere & Diane Lane)


----------



## StarSong

A very strange, funny movie from New Zealand: _What We Do In the Shadows_.


----------



## gamboolman

I really enjoyed this one.  

Do recommend


----------



## Paco Dennis

The Lost City (2005)​A wealthy Havana club owner and his family are torn apart by the violent sociopolitical upheaval brought about by the transition from the dictatorial regime of Batista to the Marxist revolution led by Fidel Castro in 1950s Cuba.


----------



## SetWave

Dirty Larry and Hairy Mary or some such stupid title. Gawd what a waste of film. But I do love watching bad movies.


----------



## CindyLouWho

REVOLUTIONARY ROAD - Leonardo DiCaprio, Kate Winslet, Kathy Bates


----------



## officerripley

_Without Remorse_, Amazon Prime Video; a lot of good actors wasted on a so-so plot unfortunately.


----------



## SetWave

*Greta. * Nothing like a psycho thriller to pass the time.


----------



## jerry old

"The Lovely Bones," (2009) saw it years ago, still moves even old reprobates like me


----------



## Devi

A couple of very entertaining George Hamilton films:

Love at First Bite





Zorro the Gay Blade


----------



## Irwin

Eye of the Needle, starring Donald Sutherland. This was a great movie from 1981. I'd never heard of it and just stumbled upon it looking through the Amazon Prime movies.


----------



## Don M.

Our TV provider often allows viewing of the premium movie channels....HBO, Cinemax, Showtime, etc., for free on weekends.  This weekend they allowed Showtime.  This evening, I scanned their list, and decided to watch a movie called "Hulk"....based on the old comic book The Incredible Hulk.  As expected, this movie would be most likely aimed at a teenager.  The most amazing thing, IMO, was how were they able to go to such lengths on the Special Effects.  I often watch these channels when they become available...and I really haven't seen any movies on them that I would consider to be worth the price of admission at a theater...and certainly not worth the extra cost on the TV bill.


----------



## win231

SetWave said:


> Strangers on a Train.


Robert Walker was perfect for that role; he looked spooky even when he smiled.


----------



## ProTruckDriver




----------



## Alligatorob

Mudbound, on Netflix, just finished it a few minutes ago.

It was good, not great, but good.  Being from Louisiana not too far from where the movie was set, and having known and being related to a lot of folks of the age and disposition of those in the movie I think it was not a bad representation of what life was like then.  Not perfect, but not too bad.  For me a kind of sad movie to watch.


----------



## StarSong

Devi said:


> A couple of very entertaining George Hamilton films:
> 
> Love at First Bite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zorro the Gay Blade


Ooh!  I'm going to have to revisit those.  George Hamilton was very amusing in campier roles - he's always seemed to have a good sense of humor about himself and his vanities.


----------



## Pepper

*UNHINGED*
For anyone who is a fan of great acting (Anthony Hopkins in this oscar winning role) suspense, terror, and even a life lesson, watch this on Amazon Prime.  You won't be disappointed.  Thrilling ride!


----------



## officerripley

Pepper said:


> *UNHINGED*
> For anyone who is a fan of great acting (Anthony Hopkins in this oscar winning role) suspense, terror, and even a life lesson, watch this on Amazon Prime.  You won't be disappointed.  Thrilling ride!


Is that the one with Russel Crowe in it too? I heard it was really suspenseful.


----------



## Pepper

officerripley said:


> Is that the one with Russel Crowe in it too? I heard it was really suspenseful.


Yes, not Anthony Hopkins, excuse me, I must be getting old, the actor is Russell Crowe   
Yes, very suspenseful!


----------



## officerripley

Pepper said:


> Yes, not Anthony Hopkins, excuse me, I must be getting old, the actor is Russell Crowe
> Yes, very suspenseful!


No, prob; you wouldn't believe some of the stuff I've been forgetting (I'd tell you but I can't remember)


----------



## katlupe

Being Rose with Candace Bergen and James Brolin. I just realized I am watching more movies with older women playing the starring roles and not be wimpy old ladies either. Strong women. I like that.


----------



## CindyLouWho

The Vow ~.        
Channing Tatum, Rachel McAdams  (based on a true story)


----------



## Irwin

The Odd Couple (1968 movie)

That was pretty funny! I don't think I had ever seen it or it was so long ago, I didn't remember any of it, except for maybe when the Pigeon sisters came over. That looked kind of familiar.


----------



## squatting dog

Mighty Joe Young. The 1949 movie.   
Saving the orphans.


----------



## dobielvr

Up early this morning...watched Love Happens...w/Jennifer Aniston and Alexander Skarsgard.  Netflix

Now I'm watching Lovely Bones on Netflix


----------



## Ruthanne

Pepper said:


> *UNHINGED*
> For anyone who is a fan of great acting (Anthony Hopkins in this oscar winning role) suspense, terror, and even a life lesson, watch this on Amazon Prime.  You won't be disappointed.  Thrilling ride!


Thanks for this recommendation of something on Prime.  I, too, have Prime and am going to write that movie down to watch.  I like Anthony Hopkins--good actor!


----------



## Ruthanne

Pepper said:


> Yes, not Anthony Hopkins, excuse me, I must be getting old, the actor is Russell Crowe
> Yes, very suspenseful!


Well, I like his acting as well.  I'm going to watch that.


----------



## Ladybj

Motives - Sharma Moore and Vivica A. Fox.   VERY good movie.


----------



## RadishRose

Lady Windermere's Fan (2018)

Originally a play by Oscar Wilde in 1892

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt8672182/


----------



## Kathleen’s Place

Tom Clancy’s “ Without Remorse” on prime. It was ok...sort of.  Actually we didn’t like it as much as we thought we would.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

On Amazon Prime, "The Mystery of a Hansom Cab"; nice who-done-it costume drama set in Victorian Melbourne.


----------



## helenbacque

Out of Africa on Prime


----------



## Paco Dennis

Love, Rosie  on youtube​Based on the bestselling novel and from the writer of PS I Love You, Love, Rosie is a heart-warming, modern and romantic comedy-of-errors.   Since the age 5, Rosie and Alex have been best friends, facing the highs and lows of growing up side by side.  A fleeting shared moment, one missed opportunity, and the decisions that follow send their lives in completely different directions.  As each navigates the complexities of life, love, and everything in between, they always find their way back to each other - but is it just friendship, or something more?


----------



## Ruthanne

Paco Dennis said:


> Love, Rosie  on youtube​Based on the bestselling novel and from the writer of PS I Love You, Love, Rosie is a heart-warming, modern and romantic comedy-of-errors.   Since the age 5, Rosie and Alex have been best friends, facing the highs and lows of growing up side by side.  A fleeting shared moment, one missed opportunity, and the decisions that follow send their lives in completely different directions.  As each navigates the complexities of life, love, and everything in between, they always find their way back to each other - but is it just friendship, or something more?


Sounds like something I'd be interested in.  I've never watched a movie on youtube before but wouldn't mind.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Near the end of season #3 of Heartland on Netflix..10 more seasons to go!!! LOL


----------



## dobielvr

Message in a Bottle...Kevin Costner and Robin Penn.

Roku channel


----------



## Jim W.

I watched a couple of old Bogart and Bacall movies Sunday night on an OTA movie channel.


----------



## SetWave

Rescue Dawn

Based on the true story of Lt. Dieter Dengler shot down over Laos in '66; his subsequent capture, escape and rescue.
Starred Christian Bale who I consider one of the best actors in the game and Steve Zahn who I enjoyed in That Thing You Do (it's always refreshing to see an actor adept at comedy take on a dramatic role so well).


----------



## Chet

Ava, about a woman  with a troubled past, becomes an assassin. A tangle of family issues and her job as assassin. Not bad but not good.


----------



## katlupe

Blackbird with Susan Sarandon. It is sad but realistic. A woman has a terminal disease and decides to end her life before she gets worse. So her family comes to spend her last couple of days with her. It made me think of my mother who kept telling me she wanted to die. But would she have done something like that if she could have? I don't know.


----------



## CindyLouWho

Maid in Manhattan - 
(Jennifer Lopez)


----------



## Paco Dennis

Caramel​In Beirut|five women meet regularly in a beauty salon|a colorful and sensual microcosm of the city where several generations come into contact|talk and confide in each other. Layale loves Rabih|but Rabih is married. Nisrine is Muslim and her forthcoming marriage poses a problem; she is no longer a virgin. Rima is tormented by her attraction to women and especially to a lovely client with long hair. Jamale is refusing to grow old. Rose has sacrificed her life to take care of her elderly sister. In the salon|their intimate and liberated conversations revolve around men|sex and motherhood|between haircuts and sugar waxing with caramel.

 YoyTube movie : Subtitles...I slowed the playback to 75%. Loved it!

Caramel


----------



## dobielvr

Catch and Release.....an oldie w/Jennifer Garner on Roku


----------



## katlupe

The Hero with Sam Elliot.


----------



## SetWave

Just a few worthless minutes of some mind numbing stupid waste of time to relax my mind . . . 
There's a huge selection out there . . .


----------



## dobielvr

katlupe said:


> The Hero with Sam Elliot.


I saw that movie...it was different.  But, I like SE so I didn't care...lol


----------



## Irwin

SetWave said:


> Rescue Dawn
> 
> Based on the true story of Lt. Dieter Dengler shot down over Laos in '66; his subsequent capture, escape and rescue.
> Starred Christian Bale who I consider one of the best actors in the game and Steve Zahn who I enjoyed in That Thing You Do (it's always refreshing to see an actor adept at comedy take on a dramatic role so well).


We're going to watch that this evening. Should be interesting.


----------



## officerripley

SetWave said:


> Rescue Dawn
> 
> Based on the true story of Lt. Dieter Dengler shot down over Laos in '66; his subsequent capture, escape and rescue.
> Starred Christian Bale who I consider one of the best actors in the game and Steve Zahn who I enjoyed in That Thing You Do (it's always refreshing to see an actor adept at comedy take on a dramatic role so well).


Very good movie, although parts are hard to watch (yowzer, what they went through). I liked the book about Dengler even better, _Hero Found_ by Bruce Henderson.


----------



## jerry old

Watching 'Bullitt':
This is the movie (1968) responsible for the meaningless car chases you've had to endure for 50 years.


----------



## Lara

Queen's Gambit on Netflix....excellent!!! ...8 episodes. Who would've thought chess could be so suspenseful


----------



## SetWave

Watching Professor Marston & The Wonder Women right now.
Based on the true story of how Wonder Woman was created.  Interesting and gives me a whole new appreciation.
(The movie Wonder Woman still remains a stupid rendition.)


Became bored with it. Yet, an interesting history of what we took as just another super hero.


----------



## SetWave

officerripley said:


> Very good movie, although parts are hard to watch (yowzer, what they went through). I liked the book about Dengler even better, _Hero Found_ by Bruce Henderson.


Thanks for the recommendation. I'll be sure to read it.


----------



## Keesha

Steel Magnolias .... a star packed chick flick


----------



## Goldhunter

Lara said:


> Queen's Gambit on Netflix....excellent!!! ...8 episodes. Who would've thought chess could be so suspenseful


I thought it was quite good as well. Great series!


----------



## SetWave

Definitely, Maybe.
I enjoy Ryan Reynolds and would like to think he's as . . . dare I say "charming" . . . in person as he appears on film.
I first became aware of him when I saw The Voices and have liked him ever since.
OMG! Am I a fan? Perish the thought.


----------



## Irwin

We started Rescue Dawn last night but only made it half-way through. We'll finish it tonight. 

There's also a documentary about the main character by Werner Herzog called Little Dieter Needs to Fly that I started last night after my wife went to bed (she gets up really early and goes to bed early). I only watched like 10 minutes of it, but it looks interesting. That may be our second feature this evening.


----------



## jerry old

John Wayne in 'Three Godfathers' (1948)
Wayne had not  yet cemented his image as a he-man where all he had to do was come on screen, shoot somebody-which is what we came to expect.
Anyway, he was attempting to act-actually, he wasn't doing that bad a job.


----------



## Meringue

'Prick Up Your Ears' (1987) a comedy/ drama about the life of the playwright Jo Orton starring  Gary Oldman.


----------



## Paco Dennis

COLORS OF HEAVEN



> “commanding and emotionally charged. It’s a story that had to be told.”


— BizCommunity
Winner of two South African Academy Awards, Colors of Heaven (aka A Million Colours) is the epic true-life story of Muntu Ndebele, South Africa’s once most famous teen movie star. In the aftermath of the 1976 Soweto Student Uprising, he is separated from the love of his life, becomes a fugitive, and struggles for years to survive apartheid and find redemption. Set against the turbulent background of a nation in crisis, Colors of Heaven is a testament to the history of South Africa and its people's struggle for freedom, friendship, love, and second chances.


----------



## Devi

Just re-watched Rush Hour with Jackie Chan and Chris Tucker. Good fun.

We tend to buy DVDs so that we can watch whenever we wish.


----------



## katlupe

Not a movie, but started watching the series, Desperate Housewives, a few days ago. I don't think my days of being a housewife were anywhere near these ladies'.


----------



## Pepper

Greenland.  Dopey.


----------



## StarSong

Had never seen_ Lawrence of Arabia_, so I borrowed it from the library.  Interesting movie.  Glad to have seen it, but won't be watching it again.


----------



## JimBob1952

StarSong said:


> Had never seen_ Lawrence of Arabia_, so I borrowed it from the library.  Interesting movie.  Glad to have seen it, but won't be watching it again.



Agree.  Too long, too much sand.  Love the opening scene, though.


----------



## CindyLouWho

Million Dollar Arm ~ Jon Hamm (based on a true story)


----------



## StarSong

_The Lifeguard_ (circa 1976) starring Sam Elliot at age 32.


----------



## PamfromTx

I watched, "Two Lovers" last night with Joaquin Phoenix and Gwyneth Paltrow.  Good movie, great acting by Joaquin Phoenix.  Very sad ending though.  *sigh*


----------



## dobielvr

StarSong said:


> _The Lifeguard_ (circa 1976) starring Sam Elliot at age 32.


Where'd you see this?   Netflix, Hulu?...

Thx.


----------



## StarSong

dobielvr said:


> Where'd you see this?   Netflix, Hulu?...
> 
> Thx.


I borrowed it from the public library.  Let me tell you, if you think S.E. is gorgeous now...


----------



## Paco Dennis

The Castle     ( highly rated...I liked it a bunch.)..Free on Youtube

THE CASTLE FULL MOVIE 1997


----------



## StarSong

Paco Dennis said:


> The Castle     ( highly rated...I liked it a bunch.)..Free on Youtube
> 
> THE CASTLE FULL MOVIE 1997


After watching the first couple of minutes just now, I think it will be a hoot to watch with hubby tonight.  Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Pepper

Does The Castle have anything to do with Kafka's book? I loved that book.


----------



## dobielvr

Paco Dennis said:


> The Castle     ( highly rated...I liked it a bunch.)..Free on Youtube
> 
> THE CASTLE FULL MOVIE 1997


Sorry for being a little off topic but.....is Youtube free really?
I have Roku, and I thought it was a pay channel.


----------



## StarSong

dobielvr said:


> Sorry for being a little off topic but.....is Youtube free really?
> I have Roku, and I thought it was a pay channel.


It's a pay channel for certain things, but this movie is free.  There may be occasional commercial breaks though.


----------



## officerripley

Paco Dennis said:


> The Castle     ( highly rated...I liked it a bunch.)..Free on Youtube
> 
> THE CASTLE FULL MOVIE 1997


We love that movie too, one of our favorites. (Wish it would come out on Blu-ray.)


----------



## officerripley

Just watched _The Little Things_ with Denzel Washington, Rami Malek and Jared Leto; wasn't rated that high but we really liked it.


----------



## PamfromTx

Elyse​


----------



## ProTruckDriver




----------



## MarciKS

Relative Strangers


----------



## StarSong

Paco Dennis said:


> The Castle     ( highly rated...I liked it a bunch.)..Free on Youtube
> 
> THE CASTLE FULL MOVIE 1997





officerripley said:


> We love that movie too, one of our favorites. (Wish it would come out on Blu-ray.)


Watched the movie last night with my husband.  Funny, sweet and feel-good.  No wonder it's a cult classic.  
*Thank you both for the recommendation!!!  *

@dobielvr: An FYI - I used the link Paco Dennis provided - there were no commercial interruptions. It ran the full two hours without any breaks.


----------



## dobielvr

StarSong said:


> Watched the movie last night with my husband.  Funny, sweet and feel-good.  No wonder it's a cult classic.
> *Thank you both for the recommendation!!!  *
> 
> @dobielvr: An FYI - I used the link Paco Dennis provided - there were no commercial interruptions. It ran the full two hours without any breaks.


Ok...cool.  Thanks


----------



## Ruthanne

Uncle Frank-about a gay man and what he goes through with his family and life.  On Prime and very dramatic-excellant!


----------



## officerripley

_Fast Colors_; very good.


----------



## Aneeda72

Watched The Father with Anthony Hopkins.  It was interesting enough but glad I only paid 6  for the rental and not 20.  I really like Hopkins, but this was not one of my favorite movies.  Would not watch it again.


----------



## Devi

A charming UFO/alien movie called *Paul*. As we buy DVDs, I did not watch it online. But it's extremely heart-warming.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=paul+alien+movie


----------



## Verisure

There at least 20 films on TV every day but I never watch them. Oh maybe I'll take a look but it doesn't take more than 10 or 15 minutes for me to see it isn't any good and I'll shut it off. Either it's that shaky camera thing or a long fight scene in the dark or a car chase that looks it will go on forever. "Off!"

The last time I paid to see a film at the cinema was "Amadeus" and then a couple of years later I won a ticket to see "Gorillas in the Mist". So we're talking about early-mid 1980's? I have a video player which I hardly use but when I do I'll watch relatively old films more than once .... some of them 10 times. "Casablanca", "The Spy Who Came in from the Cold".


----------



## win231

"Lethal Vows."  Non Fiction.  
https://lailasnews.com/internationa...hal-vows-dr-david-farris-murderer-true-story/


----------



## Angelina

Fiend Without a Face - 1958
Svengoolie


----------



## CindyLouWho

Chances Are  -
(Cybill Shepherd, Robert Downey, Jr., Ryan O"Neal)


----------



## Irwin

Runaway Jury. Good cast, but completely unbelievable.


----------



## gamboolman

Army Of The Dead on Netflix

Zombie Shoot'em up in Las Vegas

We like Zombie  shows - thus we watched it.  It has abit to much gore for our tastes.  I realize that is abit odd for anyone who likes Zombie type shows...

Would recommend only if you like Zombie shows that are on the violent side


----------



## officerripley

gamboolman said:


> Army Of The Dead on Netflix
> 
> Zombie Shoot'em up in Las Vegas
> 
> We like Zombie  shows - thus we watched it.  It has abit to much gore for our tastes.  I realize that is abit odd for anyone who likes Zombie type shows...
> 
> Would recommend only if you like Zombie shows that are on the violent side


Have you ever seen _Cargo_ (another Netflix orig zombie movie; I think it’s still available)? It wasn’t one of the more violent ones and really good I think.


----------



## jerry old

what's with the zombie movies, they have no dialogue, they can't dance, sing, there not pretty..
they just flop around and get hit with clubs, knives...don't get it


----------



## helenbacque

The Darjeeling Limited on Prime. Strange movie but beautiful and interesting scenery.   Still cannot decide if my sense of humor needs a reboot or if there was some deeply hidden life lesson I totally missed.


----------



## CindyLouWho

McFarland, USA
(Kevin Costner)
Based on a true story.


----------



## Feelslikefar

The Exorcist (1973), not sure why I started watching it again, must be because it's daylight!
Just not the same if it is not after midnight. All in all, still like the movie.
Like 'Jaws', it was a must see movie from the 70's.


----------



## Meringue

Just watched Tony Curtis in The Boston Strangler (1968)


----------



## jerry old

Turner Classic Films *In Cold Blood  *, with Robert Blake
A movie we should watch every decade.
The murky, repressive cinematography is so darn depressive, leaves us all with the question of why?


----------



## Ruthanne

Feelslikefar said:


> The Exorcist (1973), not sure why I started watching it again, must be because it's daylight!
> Just not the same if it is not after midnight. All in all, still like the movie.
> Like 'Jaws', it was a must see movie from the 70's.


That is one movie that once was more than enough for me.


----------



## CindyLouWho

Burning Little Lies


----------



## Pepper

Ruthanne said:


> Uncle Frank-about a gay man and what he goes through with his family and life.  On Prime and very dramatic-excellant!


I took your recommendation last night, and Yes, Thanks, I agree.  Uncle Frank is a really nice film. Question, *I do like her* BUT does Margo Martindale have to be in everything I watch?


----------



## oldman

“Lawless” and “Draft Day.”


----------



## jujube

I watched a strange one last night....."Madame".


----------



## Pepper

Why was it strange @jujube?

I'm finding people's recommendations here very good and put many on my "watch list."


----------



## RadishRose

"Knives Out"- quirky whodunnit. Free on Prime. I liked it.


----------



## jujube

It had some good actors but the characters were a little "too much".


----------



## RadishRose

jujube said:


> It had some good actors but the characters were a little "too much".


They were, as a whodunnit parody....like the game-"Clue". Made me laugh.


----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> They were, as a whodunnit parody....like the game-"Clue". Made me laugh.


I liked it, too.  Very camp.


----------



## Irwin

We watched Midnight Run last night. That was pretty entertaining.


----------



## Lara

After watching "I Am Not Your Guru" on Netflix, I'm not a fan of Tony Robbins for multiple reasons.


----------



## fmdog44

The Untouchables with Kevin Costner a movie that is so far from what really happened it should be called a fairy tale.


----------



## Keesha

Fugitive with Harrison Ford and Tommy Lee Jones. Great movie.


----------



## officerripley

Vampires vs. the Bronx, Netflix orig., pretty good, 3-1/2 out of 5 stars.


----------



## Lara

Just watched *"Blue Miracle"*...True Story...Excellent movie!...on Netflix
Starring Dennis Quaid and Jimmy Gonzales...both did an excellent acting job


----------



## dobielvr

Lara said:


> Just watched *"Blue Miracle"*...True Story...Excellent movie!...on Netflix
> Starring Dennis Quaid and Jimmy Gonzales...both did an excellent acting job


Good to know!
I started watching it a day or so ago...but couldnt get in to it.  But I'll try again.  It did sound good from the review I read.


----------



## Lara

Here's the photo I wanted to post above for "Blue Miracle"


----------



## officerripley

Saw _Barb and Star Go to Vista Del Mar_ a few days ago, pretty good. And just finished the 2016 _Ghostbusters_, better than the original, yeah! (I mean the orig. was pretty good but just liked this one better.  )


----------



## katlupe

Same Kind of Different as Me, which was quite good. Then I watched Love Lessons with Patty Duke which was good too.


----------



## DaveA

Watched 1957's "The Enemy Below" starring Robert Mitchum, Curt Jurgens, and Theodore Bikel. A cat and mouse battle between a U.S. Destroyer Escort and a German submarine in the South Atlantic just before WWII ended.

IMHO, an excellent movie which I've seen 3 or 4 times, over the years.  Having served on a DE and participated in the anti-sub maneuvers (with a live sub at Newport, RI,) back in the early 50's it held a particular interest. I was a radarman at the time and the scenes in the CIC (Combat Information Center) brought back memories.


----------



## dobielvr

2 Hearts on Netflix.

Tear jerker


----------



## StarSong

DaveA said:


> Watched 1957's "The Enemy Below" starring Robert Mitchum, Curt Jurgens, and Theodore Bikel. A cat and mouse battle between a U.S. Destroyer Escort and a German submarine in the South Atlantic just before WWII ended.
> 
> IMHO, an excellent movie which I've seen 3 or 4 times, over the years.  Having served on a DE and participated in the anti-sub maneuvers (with a live sub at Newport, RI,) back in the early 50's it held a particular interest. I was a radarman at the time and the scenes in the CIC (Combat Information Center) brought back memories.


Sounds quite a bit like "The Hunt for Red October" which was based on a Tom Clancy novel.


----------



## Paco Dennis

A.I. Artificial Intelligence (2001)​A highly advanced robotic boy longs to become "real" so that he can regain the love of his human mother. rated 7.2

A.I. Artificial Intelligence

Director - Spielberg


----------



## helenbacque

I'm watching Amazon series,  "The Duchess of Duke Street,' based on the life of Rosa Lewis of the Cavendish Hotel, famous for her cooking and her alleged relationship with British  King Edward VII.


----------



## moviequeen1

Last night,I watched 'Hoosiers' '86 on Vice cable channel
I hadn't seen this in quite awhile, one of my all time favorite Gene Hackman movies
He plays disgraced college basketball coach,Norman Dale,who is hired to become small Indiana high school basketball coach in the 50's.His major goal is to get the team to the state championship,to redeem himself
It has a wonderful cast: Dennis Hopper,Barbara Hershey,Sheb Wooley,Fern Parsons. I loved the score by late film composer, Jerry Goldsmith


----------



## katlupe

Last night I watched the rest of the series, Crisis in Six Scenes. Woody Allen.


----------



## Ruthanne

Even though this thread is about movies I'll say I watched some newer episodes of Kominsky Files or whatever it's called.  It was pretty good and I look forward to watching some more episodes.


----------



## Giantsfan1954

Hard to choose:
When a Man Loves a Woman( Andy Garcia and Meg Ryan)
Death Wish, the original with Charles Bronson 
In Her Shoes, cute chick flick 
Without Remorse, might just be an Amazon film but good
Goodfellas 
And the all time fav: To Kill a Mockingbird!
Never get tired of the movie or the book


----------



## Ruthanne

Giantsfan1954 said:


> Hard to choose:
> When a Man Loves a Woman( Andy Garcia and Meg Ryan)
> Death Wish, the original with Charles Bronson
> In Her Shoes, cute chick flick
> Without Remorse, might just be an Amazon film but good
> Goodfellas
> And the all time fav: To Kill a Mockingbird!
> Never get tired of the movie or the book


And which of those movies have you watched?


----------



## RubyK

Philomena on Netflix with Judy Dench and Steve Coogin. It is so good.

_"Now, 19 years after his death, Mr. Hess's life is at the center of “*Philomena*,” a film starring Judi Dench and Steve Coogan that is based on the *real*-life story of an elderly Irishwoman's search for the son she was forced to give up for adoption 50 years earlier and was desperate to find."_


----------



## officerripley

_The Courier_ (2020, Benedict Cumberbatch); excellent!


----------



## Irwin

officerripley said:


> _The Courier_ (2020, Benedict Cumberbatch); excellent!


That got good reviews! It's $6 to stream on Amazon Prime. If we get desperate for something to watch, we may pay for it. There aren't many good new movies out right now — maybe due to the pandemic.


----------



## MarciKS

Grace of Monaco


----------



## CindyLouWho

Perfect (1985):  John Travolta & Jamie Lee Curtis


----------



## Ken N Tx

Irwin said:


> That got good reviews! It's $6 to stream on Amazon Prime. If we get desperate for something to watch, we may pay for it. There aren't many good new movies out right now — maybe due to the pandemic.


Check out Heartland on Netflix...13 seasons should keep you occupied!
.


----------



## Ruthanne

I finished the Kominsky Method.  Great series. I highly recommend it!  Great acting and story and is humorous.


----------



## officerripley

Has anybody tried the _Sweet Tooth_ series on Netflix yet? We watched the first episode, going to try at least one more ep., still trying to make up our minds if we like it or not.


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> I finished the Kominsky Method.  Great series. I highly recommend it!  Great acting and story and is humorous.


My wife and I love this series and only have one more episode to go. It has some great laughs and the characters are realistic.
The other great series we have been watching is "The Queen's Gambit" about a young girl who becomes a World Class Chess Master. I didn't think that it would draw me in like this, but I am hooked big time. Unfortunately, there is only one episode left for us on this series as well.

We are on the hunt!


----------



## Irwin

Ken N Tx said:


> Check out Heartland on Netflix...13 seasons should keep you occupied!
> .


I looked at a trailer for it. It seems like a cowboy soap opera. Not that there's anything wrong with that. It's just not my kind of thing. Thanks for the suggestion, though.


----------



## Pecos

Pecos said:


> My wife and I love this series and only have one more episode to go. It has some great laughs and the characters are realistic.
> The other great series we have been watching is "The Queen's Gambit" about a young girl who becomes a World Class Chess Master. I didn't think that it would draw me in like this, but I am hooked big time. Unfortunately, there is only one episode left for us on this series as well.
> 
> We are on the hunt!


We saw the last episode of “The Queens Gambit” last night, and my wife and I agree that it had one of the very best endings we have ever seen.


----------



## JustBonee

Last movie watched was   "Who Gets The Dog?" ....   a really dumb movie,   but it was a rainy afternoon.


----------



## RubyK

Finished the _Kominski Method _latest series and really enjoyed it. Have started watching the David Attenborough series _Life in Color _on Netflix. With all the new cameras and technology they use, it is not a boring nature show, but quite exciting.


----------



## Pinky

The Dig on Netflix. It was not particularly compelling, but still enjoyable.


----------



## Pecos

Pinky said:


> The Dig on Netflix. It was not particularly compelling, but still enjoyable.


We watched that and enjoyed it as well.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pinky said:


> The Dig on Netflix. It was not particularly compelling, but still enjoyable.


I have to look into that one.


----------



## Irwin

We watched Midnight Special the other night staring Michael Shannon, Adam Driver, and Sam Shepard. The story itself was highly flawed, but the everything else was well done. I'm pretty sure we saw it before, but only remembered bits and pieces while we watched it again.

That's one of the benefits of getting old. You can watch movies that you've already seen and it's like watching them for the first time. In 10 years, we'll scroll through the videos available to stream and find Midnight Special and we'll say, "Hey, this looks interesting. I don't think we've seen it. Let's watch it!" and it will be like watching it again for the first time!


----------



## Ruthanne

Irwin said:


> We watched Midnight Special the other night staring Michael Shannon, Adam Driver, and Sam Shepard. The story itself was highly flawed, but the everything else was well done. I'm pretty sure we saw it before, but only remembered bits and pieces while we watched it again.
> 
> That's one of the benefits of getting old. You can watch movies that you've already seen and it's like watching them for the first time. In 10 years, we'll scroll through the videos available to stream and find Midnight Special and we'll say, "Hey, this looks interesting. I don't think we've seen it. Let's watch it!" and it will be like watching it again for the first time!


I know exactly what you mean


----------



## 911

The other night I watched an old (1990) movie with Eric Roberts and Red Buttons. I would have called it a "B" movie, but I'm not sure if that is what it's classified as. The movie was *"The Ambulance." *It's labeled (genre) as a horror movie, but I didn't see any horror. A little funny, a little drama and suspense. Kind of a nothing movie, but entertaining.


----------



## Chet

I borrowed "The Hunger Games" with Jennifer Lawrence and "The Chase" with Sandra Bullock from the library. At 142 minutes I figured that I should watch the former first. It was about some future society where a group of people were chosen to basically kill each other until one was the victor. It was painfully slow moving to add to that, and after a little over an hour, I shut it off for good and will never bother with it again. Yuck!

I watched part of "The Chase" last night and immediately was hooked. It is a very funny movie and who doesn't like Sandra Bullock?


----------



## officerripley

Watched _The Courier_ (2020, starring Benedict Cumberbatch); hard to watch in some parts but very good.


----------



## StarSong

Chet said:


> *I borrowed "The Hunger Games" with Jennifer Lawrence and "The Chase" with Sandra Bullock from the library. *At 142 minutes I figured that I should watch the former first. It was about some future society where a group of people were chosen to basically kill each other until one was the victor. It was painfully slow moving to add to that, and after a little over an hour, I shut it off for good and will never bother with it again. Yuck!
> 
> I watched part of "The Chase" last night and immediately was hooked. It is a very funny movie and who doesn't like Sandra Bullock?


_The Hunger Games_ and _Harry Potter_ films are primarily targeted at people who've read the books. 
I quite like the_ Hunger Games_ movies, but then again, I first read and enjoyed the books.


----------



## officerripley

_Awake_, a Netflix orig. movie starring Gina Rodriguez, dark but good, excellent acting.


----------



## oldman

I watched the kiddie movie “Ferdinand” with my friend’s grandson while he was getting ready to go to the range with me. The movie is about a bull in Spain. It was funny, but interesting.


----------



## Pecos

oldman said:


> I watched the kiddie movie “Ferdinand” with my friend’s grandson while he was getting ready to go to the range with me. The movie is about a bull in Spain. It was funny, but interesting.


We saw it and liked it as well. Maybe we are kiddies at heart.


----------



## StarSong

Watched and greatly enjoyed _Cold Comfort Farm_ last night - somehow missed that book and movie over the years. 

Tonight' feature will be _How Green Was My Valley_, based on a recommendation by @hollydolly.


----------



## Pepper

I will be watching _In the Heights _sometime today.  It is on HBO Max.  I loved _Hamilton _which is on Disney +.  I loved that Hamilton was portrayed exactly as a play, while In the Heights is an actual movie.  Both, of course, by Lin Manuel Miranda, that super talented guy.


----------



## officerripley

Pepper said:


> I will be watching _In the Heights _sometime today.  It is on HBO Max.  I loved _Hamilton _which is on Disney +.  I loved that Hamilton was portrayed exactly as a play, while In the Heights is an actual movie.  Both, of course, by Lin Manuel Miranda, that super talented guy.


So you like having HBO Max, Pepper? I keep trying to make up my mind between it, Disney+, Hulu, and Discovery+. I wish I could pick and choose just the shows I want from each streaming service, lol.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Free Chinese movie (English subtitles) on YouTube :

Very Good.... rated 7.6... "Ocean Heaven"

With the kind help of friends and neighbors, widower and aquarium worker Sam Wong (Jet Li) shares a contented life with his autistic 22-year-old son, David (Lunmei Kwai). That is until Sam learns that he has a terminal illness that will soon leave David orphaned. Now, the doting father begins a quest to ensure that his boy will be loved and cared for after his death. Xiao Lu Xue directs this touching drama.

Ocean Heaven


----------



## Pepper

If I only had one, I would have HBO Max, but I can't advise you @officerripley.   Max has all of HBO as well as extras, like what is in theaters at the same time as streaming.


----------



## gamboolman

Nobody
It was OK in a sorta kinda way to pass time - it is violent.
We did not turn it off - but doubt we'll rewatch it.
I think it could have been much much better - as it is - mediocre


----------



## Ruthanne

StarSong said:


> Watched and greatly enjoyed _Cold Comfort Farm_ last night - somehow missed that book and movie over the years.
> 
> Tonight' feature will be _How Green Was My Valley_, based on a recommendation by @hollydolly.


Was Cold Comfort Farm on Netflix or Prime or broadcast tv?


----------



## StarSong

Ruthanne said:


> Was Cold Comfort Farm on Netflix or Prime or broadcast tv?


Neither.  I borrowed it from the public library.


----------



## Pepper

Did see _In the Heights_ and liked it very much.  I like watching plays on TV because I really can't afford a live show, unfortunately.  So, if you like musicals I can recommend _In the Heights _as being lively and fun with a good cast of talented singers, dancers, etc.


----------



## Irwin

Johnny Winter: Down & Dirty

Interesting documentary about the late musician's life.


----------



## officerripley

Pepper said:


> If I only had one, I would have HBO Max, but I can't advise you @officerripley.   Max has all of HBO as well as extras, like what is in theaters at the same time as streaming.


Welp, I found out we actually get HBO Max, I just had to get signed in and get it installed on our TV. So we watched _Those Who Wish Me Dead_ last night; it was okay. I'm looking forward more to _In the Heights._


----------



## Sunny

I thought In the Heights was very enjoyable, if a little on the long side. The talent was incredible; everybody in it was very, very good. And I thought Miranda's Latino kind of hip hop was much more appropriate for this movie than it was for Hamilton, which I was disappointed in.

I enjoyed In the Heights enough that I plan to watch it a second time.


----------



## Irwin

We're watching The Boston Strangler tonight, starring Tony Curtis.

EDIT: That was a pretty good movie. They embellished the hell out of the real story, but it was still good. Afterwards, we watched a documentary on YouTube about the real Boston Strangler and it was actually more interesting than the movie.


----------



## officerripley

Watched _In the Heights_ today: O M G ! I loved it!! The music, the singing, the dancing, the acting! Wow!


----------



## Paco Dennis

Outsourced (2006)​After his entire department is outsourced, an American novelty products salesman, by phone, (Hamilton)  heads to India to train his replacement. 

Loved it....rated 7.0

Free
Outsourced


----------



## terry123

I watched "Ghost" again.  Still love it and still makes me laugh!


----------



## officerripley

_Superintelligence_; pretty good, not Melissa McCarthy's best but still good.


----------



## Lara

I'm sure everyone has seen the 1981 movie, "The Four Seasons" written and directed by Alan Alda...with Rita Moreno, Sandra Dennis, Carol Burnett, but I had never seen it. He acted in it as well. It's on Netflix. Fun romantic comedy that I enjoyed.

It's about three middle-aged couples who vacation together and find their loyalties to one another and their marriages tested when one of the couples divorces and the husband re-marries a much younger woman.


----------



## gamboolman

Small Town Crime
Pretty good for this type of Crime disgraced Cop who somewhat redeems himself type......show.  
Has some graphic violence - so be warned.
If your ok with this genre, then  Do Recommend


----------



## Paco Dennis

Meet the Patels​_*Meet the Patels*_ is a 2014 American romantic comedy documentary film directed by siblings Geeta V. Patel and Ravi V. Patel.[1] The film explores the expectations surrounding marriage in the Patels' first-generation Indian immigrant family and in wider American society.[2

Rated 7.1

Fun movie.....

Meet the Patels


----------



## StarSong

Paco Dennis said:


> Meet the Patels​_*Meet the Patels*_ is a 2014 American romantic comedy documentary film directed by siblings Geeta V. Patel and Ravi V. Patel.[1] The film explores the expectations surrounding marriage in the Patels' first-generation Indian immigrant family and in wider American society.[2
> 
> Rated 7.1
> 
> Fun movie.....
> 
> Meet the Patels


I agree - this is a very cute movie.


----------



## Ruthanne

Irwin said:


> Johnny Winter: Down & Dirty
> 
> Interesting documentary about the late musician's life.


Did that happen to be on Netflix?


----------



## katlupe

Not a movie and not even on Prime Video this time they are on YouTube. I have gotten into the 2020 series about true crime stories. I just cannot believe how many people will kill someone to get them out of their life even though it will ruin their own life in the process.


----------



## funsearcher!

Last night--Everybody's Fine    Widower misses his 4 grown children and goes  on a cross country trip to see them all.


----------



## Irwin

Ruthanne said:


> Did that happen to be on Netflix?


I don't think so. I watched it on Amazon Prime Video.


----------



## Pepper

From 2004, 2 hours.  I loved it.


----------



## officerripley

_The Vault_, starring Liam Cunningham; pretty good.


----------



## Ruthanne

funsearcher! said:


> Last night--Everybody's Fine    Widower misses his 4 grown children and goes  on a cross country trip to see them all.


Was that on Netflix or Prime or what?


----------



## Ruthanne

Irwin said:


> I don't think so. I watched it on Amazon Prime Video.


Thanks I have Prime too.


----------



## Marie5656

*Just finished this one, on Amazon Prime. 

*


----------



## dobielvr

Just a suggestion....could we list the network that we're seeing these movies on?
It would be most helpful.  Thx.


----------



## Irwin

Pepper said:


> From 2004, 2 hours.  I loved it.


That looks good, Pepper! I'm going to watch it this evening.


----------



## Ruthanne

dobielvr said:


> Just a suggestion....could we list the network that we're seeing these movies on?
> It would be most helpful.  Thx.


Yes I agree.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

StarSong said:


> Cold Comfort Farm



"I saw something nasty from the woodshed ..."

Not spoken about very much or even highly regarded by the public in the USA though greatly enjoyed in the UK.  I thought it was a true gem though I had some trouble understanding some of the dialog as it was spoken with old traditional British  accents from the 1930s.


----------



## oldiebutgoody

my latest movie:












Every bit as exciting today as it was when first produced and released 60 years ago.


----------



## funsearcher!

Ruthanne said:


> Was that on Netflix or Prime or what?


Netflix


----------



## Ruthanne

On Netflix I watched the past week Everybody's fine with Robert DeNiro--it was good-about a widower and his children's relationships.

Also on Netflix I watched tonight The Big Lebowsky with Jeff Bridges--I think if you were high on something you might really like it but I was not and it held my interest for the most part because it was just strange--not really bad.


----------



## StarSong

dobielvr said:


> Just a suggestion....could we list the network that we're seeing these movies on?
> It would be most helpful.  Thx.


And also a sentence or two describing it - NO SPOILERS, PLEASE - and whether you enjoyed it.  
Ruthanne's review ^^^ is a perfect example of what I mean.


----------



## StarSong

oldiebutgoody said:


> "I saw something nasty from the woodshed ..."
> 
> Not spoken about very much or even highly regarded by the public in the USA though greatly enjoyed in the UK.  I thought it was a true gem though I had some trouble understanding some of the dialog as it was spoken with old traditional British  accents from the 1930s.


I read the book about a week before seeing the movie.  Having read it first made the movie easier to understand, especially since the movie script stayed very close to the book, dialogue included.


----------



## Ruthanne

I watched *Irreplaceable You* on Netflix.  I really liked this movie a lot.  Christopher Waiken was one of the actors.  About a couple who have been together for a real long time.


----------



## jerry old

Ruthanne said:


> Also on Netflix I watched tonight The Big Lebowsky with Jeff Bridges--I think if you were high on something you might really like it but I was not and it held my interest for the most part because it was just strange--not really bad.



Jeff Bridges and Sam Elliott-has to be a can't miss film.
Oh dear, it was a stinker.


----------



## Irwin

The Doors - When You're Strange (on Amazon Prime)

Really well done documentary about the band The Doors.


----------



## Ruthanne

I watched a series on Netflix which has only one season but I thought it was pretty good.  It's not the type of series I usually watch but it was recommended to me and it was called Emily in Paris.


----------



## officerripley

_This Means War_, 2012, Reese Witherspoon, Tom Hardy & Chris Pine; a really funny rom-com; funny enough and enough action that it's more than just a "chick flick"; watched it free on Amazon Prime Video.


----------



## Marie5656

*I watched Queen Bees on Spectrum On Demand

*


----------



## Irwin

Greenland (on Netflix DVD)






That was one dumb frickin' movie.


----------



## officerripley

Irwin said:


> Greenland (on Netflix DVD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was one dumb frickin' movie.


Yeah, I was disappointed in it too; some good actors wasted on a poor script, phooey.


----------



## Ruthanne

Tonight I'm watching the Mirror Has Two Faces on Netflix and Lauren Bacall and Barbra Streisand and Jeff Bridges are starring.  It seems pretty good so far I don't know if I watch the rest tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## kburra

Cruella, Disney Movie, good family movie. (Downloaded)


----------



## MarciKS

i recently watched...


hanging up
something's gotta give
and so it goes


----------



## Warrigal

Marie5656 said:


> *Just finished this one, on Amazon Prime.
> 
> View attachment 169750*


Loved that movie, especially the final message.

My latest movie was an old Australian movie that starred a very young Russell Crowe, titled The Silver Brumby. A brumby is a feral horse and there are thousands of them running wild in the high country in SE Australia. Lots of excellent photography of horses running at full gallop, with and without a rider. It was based on a book of the same title and aimed at younger viewers. Not too young for me to enjoy it. It was certainly not Disney fare.


----------



## officerripley

kburra said:


> Cruella, Disney Movie, good family movie. (Downloaded)


Did you watch the movie on Disney+? (Trying to make up my mind about subscribing to it or not.)


----------



## Keesha

Bucketlist with Jack Nicholson and Morgan Freeman


----------



## SmoothSeas

dobielvr said:


> Just a suggestion....could we list the network that we're seeing these movies on?
> It would be most helpful.  Thx.



please, please do...


----------



## Sunny

Ruthanne said:


> On Netflix I watched the past week Everybody's fine with Robert DeNiro--it was good-about a widower and his children's relationships.
> 
> Also on Netflix I watched tonight The Big Lebowsky with Jeff Bridges--I think if you were high on something you might really like it but I was not and it held my interest for the most part because it was just strange--not really bad.


On your recommendation, I watched Everybody's Fine last night. I thought it was good, certainly held my attention, the acting and direction were excellent, but the plot was pretty predictable.

About The Big Lebowsky, I disagree (and I was not high on anything). I loved it.


----------



## dobielvr

Ruthanne said:


> I watched a series on Netflix which has only one season but I thought it was pretty good.  It's not the type of series I usually watch but it was recommended to me and it was called Emily in Paris.


I loved Emily in Paris.  I read they're planning a part 2.


----------



## kburra

officerripley said:


> Did you watch the movie on Disney+? (Trying to make up my mind about subscribing to it or not.)


No downloaded from a Movie site. transferred to USB and watched on Smart TV.


----------



## Chet

Ocean's 8 with Sandra Bullock and other well known female actors. I give it an 8 of 10. While the story line was good, It had a couple pet peeves of mine. Intimate conversations between people were in subdued tones but got to the point where the viewer could not hear them. *Emote, actors. *Most scenes were in dim light where detail could not be seen. *Jeez!*


----------



## CindyLouWho

Left for Dead: The Ashley Reeves Story


----------



## officerripley

_The Public_, 2018, written & directed by Emilio Estevez, who also stars in it; excellent; he plays a librarian at the Cincinnati Public Library at which homeless people want to occupy one night when the weather drops below freezing. (Watched it on dvd.)


----------



## StarSong

officerripley said:


> _The Public_, 2018, written & directed by Emilio Estevez, who also stars in it; excellent; he plays a librarian at the Cincinnati Public Library at which homeless people want to occupy one night when the weather drops below freezing. (Watched it on dvd.)


I'm going to have to look into that one, thanks for the tip.


----------



## jerry old

"Churchill" 2020. had no idea Gary Oldman had such range and talent.   He was brilliant!
I had only remembered his roles as a gun-toating nut


----------



## Paco Dennis

Wings of Fame (1990) Peter O'Toole | Colin Firth - Fantasy HD​A very original take on our complex perception of fame. Highly rated and free.


----------



## StarSong

Paco Dennis said:


> Wings of Fame (1990) Peter O'Toole | Colin Firth - Fantasy HD​A very original take on our complex perception of fame. Highly rated and free.


Thanks for the recommendation - will probably watch it tonight.


----------



## fmdog44

"To Call A Spy" a film about Winston Churchill's directive to train women as spies in WWII. Excellently directed and the acting is superb. I plan to watch it several more times. Check out some trailers on YouTube.


----------



## Irwin

Judas and the Black Messiah (Netflix DVD)

This was a much better movie than I anticipated although not as good as it could have been. Definitely worth watching, though.


----------



## Ruthanne

Irwin said:


> Judas and the Black Messiah (Netflix DVD)
> 
> This was a much better movie than I anticipated although not as good as it could have been. Definitely worth watching, though.


I'm going to write that one down, thanks.


----------



## Jules

Prime - The News in Yuba County.  Allison Janney from Mom.  97 minutes.  Two hours plus shows are too long.


----------



## Ruthanne

I just finished watching "Love" on Netflix.  It's a 3 season series and it was a lot of fun to watch.  About various couples and what they go through together.  I liked it a lot.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Watching Zoo on Netflx...


----------



## Jennina

Last movie I watched was "Those who wish me dead." 

And although this is  not a feature film, I enjoyed bingewatching Schitt's Creek.


----------



## Chet

The Gift with Cate Blanchett. I got a sneak peek when it was shown on TV and it grabbed me so I got the DVD at the library. Normally I don't go for dark; creepy movies but this one had more. It wasn't just the acting, but the writing, directing and editing sum total that made it what it was. You can't describe it but you know it when you see it.


----------



## StarSong

Chet said:


> The Gift with Cate Blanchett. I got a sneak peek when it was shown on TV and it grabbed me so I got the DVD at the library. Normally I don't go for dark; creepy movies but this one had more. It wasn't just the acting, but the writing, directing and editing sum total that made it what it was. You can't describe it but you know it when you see it.


Thanks for the tip that it's a dark, creepy movie.  I have little tolerance for them and will make sure to avoid it.


----------



## helenbacque

_Everybody's Fin_e with Robert De Niro on Netflix


----------



## dobielvr

Since I'm over 18...I started watching Sex/Love on Netflix.

It follows Billie, who has married a terrific guy, but can't forget about her old flame Brad.
It shows you why she can't forget him in episode 3....lol

I put it on pause...for now.  To be con't.


----------



## Chet

StarSong said:


> Thanks for the tip that it's a dark, creepy movie.  I have little tolerance for them and will make sure to avoid it.


You will be missing a good movie. https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0219699/


----------



## officerripley

StarSong said:


> Thanks for the tip that it's a dark, creepy movie.  I have little tolerance for them and will make sure to avoid it.


_The Gift_ was dark and creepy--which I usually avoid also--but for some reason was still worth it. The acting, etc. was just so good--that Cate Blanchett, can she act or what?! --and somehow at the end of the movie, I didn't feel creeped out and "dark" myself. A good movie.

Now to talk about *too *dark and creepy: we just watched _Things Heard and See_n (watched on xFinity On Demand) starring James Norton and Amanda Seyfried and while it also had great acting, directing, etc.; holy moley was I creeped out and almost depressed after! As Chet says above, "You can't describe it but you know it when you see it," and _The Gift_ has it for me but _THAS_ doesn't.


----------



## StarSong

Chet said:


> You will be missing a good movie. https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0219699/


I'm willing to risk it.


----------



## Irwin

Chet said:


> The Gift with Cate Blanchett. I got a sneak peek when it was shown on TV and it grabbed me so I got the DVD at the library. Normally I don't go for dark; creepy movies but this one had more. It wasn't just the acting, but the writing, directing and editing sum total that made it what it was. You can't describe it but you know it when you see it.


Yeah, that was a decent movie. I'd agree with the rating of 6.7 on IMDB.


----------



## dobielvr

Could we please provide the network that these programs are on........
Thx.


----------



## jerry old

Suddenly Last Summer on TCM  released 1959

K.  Hepburn clash with E. Taylor clash as procurement agents for homosexual son and cousin.

The Cousin was eaten by waifs with E, Taylor in attendance.
Mom, K. Hepburn wanted Taylor lobotomized to protect her dead son's image.

As usual, K. Hepburn shined in the star studded cast.


----------



## Tish

Yellowstone Supervolcano American Doomsday


----------



## Ruthanne

jerry old said:


> Suddenly Last Summer on TCM  released 1959
> 
> K.  Hepburn clash with E. Taylor clash as procurement agents for homosexual son and cousin.
> 
> The Cousin was eaten by waifs with E, Taylor in attendance.
> Mom, K. Hepburn wanted Taylor lobotomized to protect her dead son's image.
> 
> As usual, K. Hepburn shined in the star studded cast.


What did you watch those on?  I mean what network?


----------



## HarryHawk

Not a recent release, but I just watched this for the first time


----------



## Jules

dobielvr said:


> Could we *please provide the network* that these programs are on........
> Thx.


Yes, please.


----------



## officerripley

Ruthanne said:


> What did you watch those on?  I mean what network?


TCM is Turner Classic Network channel.


----------



## StarSong

Watched 1969's "Support Your Local Sheriff" last night (DVD from the library).  I'd somehow never seen it before.  Stars James Garner in exactly the kind of role he shines in.  Also Joan Hackett, Jack Elam, Walter Brennan, Harry Morgan, and a very young Bruce Dern.  Funny, enjoyable and only about an hour and a half long.


----------



## officerripley

StarSong said:


> Watched 1969's "Support Your Local Sheriff" last night (DVD from the library).  I'd somehow never seen it before.  Stars James Garner in exactly the kind of role he shines in.  Also Joan Hackett, Jack Elam, Walter Brennan, Harry Morgan, and a very young Bruce Dern.  Funny, enjoyable and only about an hour and a half long.


I agree and one with Garner (also Suzanne Pleshette & Jack Elam) I liked even better is _Support Your Local Gunfighter_, also very funny.


----------



## StarSong

officerripley said:


> I agree and one with Garner (also Suzanne Pleshette & Jack Elam) I liked even better is _Support Your Local Gunfighter_, also very funny.


Ooh!  Thanks for that!  It's available free with Amazon Prime, but today is the last day!  Perfect timing!


----------



## Jules

StarSong said:


> Ooh!  Thanks for that!  It's available free with Amazon Prime, but today is the last day!  Perfect timing!


Oh, darn.  We don’t get the same shows as US Prime or Netflix.


----------



## StarSong

@officerripley - watched _Support Your Local Gunfighter_ last night and really enjoyed it. I've always liked James Garner and did a little sleuthing about his life. He married only once, having spotted his future wife at a rally for Adlai Stevenson in 1956. He asked her out on the spot and married her 14 days later. They were together until his death 58 years later.


----------



## officerripley

StarSong said:


> @officerripley - watched _Support Your Local Gunfighter_ last night and really enjoyed it. I've always liked James Garner and did a little sleuthing about his life. He married only once, having spotted his future wife at a rally for Adlai Stevenson in 1956. He asked her out on the spot and married her 14 days later. They were together until his death 58 years later.


Cool, glad you liked it!


----------



## Pepper

The Lie, on Amazon Prime.  Great story of a daughter who is protected by her parents who feel they must lie to shield her from danger although their good intentions cause the situation to worsen.  The excitement builds and the end is totally unexpected.  A good cast.  It was 90 minutes long, a perfect amount of time for a dramatic film, IMO.  Can't sit still and focus after that!  Say what you have to say, I say, and keep it snappy!  This 2019 flick sure does.  Loved it.


----------



## John cycling

Paco Dennis said:


> Outsourced (2006)​After his entire department is outsourced, an American novelty products salesman, by phone, (Hamilton)  heads to India to train his replacement.  Loved it....rated 7.0 .. Free Outsourced



Thank you for recommending this movie.  I thoroughly enjoyed it.
"*I care a lot*" is a terrifying movie which I watched recently on Netflix at a friend's place.
It has quite a relevance to real life events over the last few decades, especially the last 18 months.

"Marla Grayson is a Massachusetts con artist who makes a living by convincing the legal system to grant her guardianship over elders she pretends cannot take care of themselves. She places them in an assisted living facility, where they are sedated and lose contact with the outside world. She then sells off their homes and assets, pocketing the proceeds."  -- Wikipedia


----------



## fmdog44

I wish they would stop whispering in movies, drives me nuts.


----------



## officerripley

fmdog44 said:


> I wish they would stop whispering in movies, drives me nuts.


I agree. Also, can't they lower the volume on the music when characters are talking, for crying out loud? I mean, I know the music is important to set the mood, etc., but you can't hear what people are saying; irritating.


----------



## officerripley

_Godzilla vs. King Kong_...you know, I've liked all or most Godzilla and Kong movies I've seen, but this one? Uh uh. They wasted a lot of special effects on boring me. So, can't recommend this one.


----------



## StarSong

officerripley said:


> _The Public_, 2018, written & directed by Emilio Estevez, who also stars in it; excellent; he plays a librarian at the Cincinnati Public Library at which homeless people want to occupy one night when the weather drops below freezing. (Watched it on dvd.)


Might be starting to sound like a fanboy (fangirl?) here, but as it happens my local library got in the copy of _The Public_ I'd ordered from another branch on your recommendation.  Hubs and I watched it last night. Very good movie.
Also, who doesn't love the rare opportunity to say "Emiliooooo" when the opening and closing credits are rolling?


----------



## StarSong

John cycling said:


> Thank you for recommending this movie.  I thoroughly enjoyed it.
> "*I care a lot*" is a terrifying movie which I watched recently on Netflix at a friend's place.
> It has quite a relevance to real life events over the last few decades, especially the last 18 months.
> 
> "Marla Grayson is a Massachusetts con artist who makes a living by convincing the legal system to grant her guardianship over elders she pretends cannot take care of themselves. She places them in an assisted living facility, where they are sedated and lose contact with the outside world. She then sells off their homes and assets, pocketing the proceeds."  -- Wikipedia


I didn't know about the movie but a couple of years ago I this terrifying article about how co-conspirators can and do get away with what you described, even when there is family nearby.  https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/10/09/how-the-elderly-lose-their-rights


----------



## Paco Dennis

delete


----------



## Tish

Mrs. Brown


----------



## Irwin

The Clovehitch Killer (Netflix stream)

This movie was okay. The father and son weren't very believable. The father was almost a cartoonish figure and the son was uninspired. Most kids would freak out if they thought their father was a serial killer but this kid treats it as a mere curiosity. The girlfriend brought a bit of life to the movie.

I agree with the IMDB rating of 6.6.


----------



## Paco Dennis

O Brother, Where Art Thou?​You have to go to Youtube and search for it to work, FOR SOME REASON!!

Based on Homer's "Odyssey". Rated 7.7 free

Disenchanted with the daily drudge of crushing rocks on a prison farm in Mississippi, the dapper, silver-tongued Ulysses Everett McGill (George Clooney) busts loose. Except he's still shackled to his own chain-mates from the chain gang -- bad-tempered Pete (John Turturro) and sweet, dimwitted Delmar (Tim Blake Nelson). With nothing to lose and buried loot to regain -- before it's lost forever in a flood -- the three embark on the adventure of a lifetime in this hilarious offbeat road picture. Populated with strange characters, including a blind prophet, sexy sirens, and a one-eyed Bible salesman (John Goodman), it's an odyssey filled with chases, close calls, near misses, and betrayal that will leave you laughing at every outrageous and surprising twist and turn.

Very original take...


----------



## kburra

The Tomorrow war , obviously have to be a Science fiction fan,me I love em!!
Trailer


----------



## CinnamonSugar

"Genius" with Jude Law, Colin Firth, Nicole Kidman and Laura Linney.  Wow.  Just Wow.


----------



## Gemma

Only The Brave .. a movie based on the true story of the 19 members of the Granite Mountain Hotshots who battled, and ultimately lost their lives, in Arizona's Yarnell Hill Fire during late June of 2013.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Forces of Nature​
Stars
Sandra Bullock
Ben Affleck
Maura Tierney

I had thought I'd seen every one of Sandra's movies ( I like her acting ), but chanced upon this one. I also like Ben. 

"A soon-to-be-married man encounters an exciting stranger after his plane suffers an accident on takeoff."

I watched it with a awareness of the many movies built on this theme. It is quite common. This one reminds me of a Shakespeare version...where in spite of all the melodrama , nothing really changes. 

FREE:


----------



## katlupe

Leave of Absence with Brian Dennehy, Jacqueline Bisset and Blythe Danner.


----------



## Chet

Black Mass with Johnny Depp about criminal boss Whitey Bulger and his collusion with an FBI agent in Boston. It was well done but the subject matter not so much.


----------



## Pepper

"I Care a Lot" really scared me.  Makes me worry it's easy to put me away somewhere without my consent.  Though outlandish, there was real truth to this movie.

Thanks for the recommendation from this thread.  It was worth it.


----------



## StarSong

Gemma said:


> Only The Brave .. a movie based on the true story of the 19 members of the Granite Mountain Hotshots who battled, and ultimately lost their lives, in Arizona's Yarnell Hill Fire during late June of 2013.


Spoiler alert.


----------



## funsearcher!

The Age of Adelaide on Hulu  a woman who doesn't age beyond 29


----------



## MarkinPhx

No Sudden Move

A movie released in 2021 that is actually made for adults ! No capes, masks (well, there are masks but no superhero masks) and no pyrotechnics. There are a couple of plot holes but that's usually common in most heist movies. Great direction by Steven Soderbergh and very well acted by a great cast. Sadly it is not playing in theaters but is showing on HBO/Max. 

https://collider.com/no-sudden-move-review-hbo-max/


----------



## Pepper

Tonight, on HBO
"Let Him Go"

"Following the loss of their son, a retired sheriff and his wife leave their Montana ranch to rescue their young grandson from the clutches of a dangerous family living off the grid in the Dakotas.  Set in the early 1960's."

Starring Kevin Costner & Diane Lane.


----------



## CindyLouWho

Once I was a Beehive

.......went to Camp Guggenheim when I was a kid......movie reminded me of that....without the craziness.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I watched My Spy on Amazon Prime video. I started it and didn't get back to it for a couple of weeks; I'm glad I continued. I l*oved* it ! Such a cute movie. I will definitely watch it again, hopefully with my son next time.


----------



## Gemma

Selena


----------



## StarSong

OneEyedDiva said:


> I watched My Spy on Amazon Prime video. I started it and didn't get back to it for a couple of weeks; I'm glad I continued. I l*oved* it ! Such a cute movie. I will definitely watch it again, hopefully with my son next time.


Just added it to my Amazon list.  Will watch it tonight - thanks for the link and recommendation, Diva!


----------



## Irwin

Unhinged, starring Russell Crowe (Amazon Prime)

I started watching this movie once before but gave up on it, thinking it was too dumb, but it turned out to be fairly entertaining in a Friday the 13th or Halloween movies genre kind of way. What would that be? Slasher movies? Of course, if you don't like that kind of thing, you won't like this movie. But if you like senseless acts of bloodshed and lots of car crashes, and can throw logic and reason out the window, this movie may be for you!


----------



## StarSong

Irwin said:


> Unhinged, starring Russell Crowe (Amazon Prime)
> 
> I started watching this movie once before but gave up on it, thinking it was too dumb, but it turned out to be fairly entertaining in a Friday the 13th or Halloween movies genre kind of way. What would that be? Slasher movies? Of course, if you don't like that kind of thing, you won't like this movie. *But if you like senseless acts of bloodshed and lots of car crashes, and can throw logic and reason out the window, this movie may be for you! *


EEK.  Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Marie5656

In process of following an annual tradition I have had since pretty much forever


----------



## OneEyedDiva

StarSong said:


> Just added it to my Amazon list.  Will watch it tonight - thanks for the link and recommendation, Diva!


You're welcome StarSong. I hope you enjoy it as much as I did.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Marie5656 said:


> In process of following an annual tradition I have had since pretty much forever
> 
> View attachment 172292


I loved James Cagney in this movie and The Strawberry Blonde. I haven't seen either in decades but I seem to remember watching each twice.


----------



## Paco Dennis

The Family Stone​THE FAMILY STONE is a comic story about the annual holiday gathering of a New England family, the Stones.  The eldest son brings his girlfriend home to meet his parents, brothers and sisters.  The bohemian Stones greet their visitor – a high-powered, controlling New Yorker – with a mix of awkwardness, confusion and hostility.  Before the holiday is over, relationships will unravel while new ones are formed, secrets will be revealed, and the family Stone will come together through its extraordinary capacity for love.

Actors​
Claire Danes Diane Keaton Rachel McAdams Dermot Mulroney Craig T. Nelson Sarah Jessica Parker Luke Wilson

The Family Stone - Youtube


----------



## officerripley

MarkinPhx said:


> No Sudden Move
> 
> A movie released in 2021 that is actually made for adults ! No capes, masks (well, there are masks but no superhero masks) and no pyrotechnics. There are a couple of plot holes but that's usually common in most heist movies. Great direction by Steven Soderbergh and very well acted by a great cast. Sadly it is not playing in theaters but is showing on HBO/Max.
> 
> https://collider.com/no-sudden-move-review-hbo-max/
> 
> 
> View attachment 172062


Thanks for the heads up on this, Mark; just put it in My List.


----------



## IrisSenior

The Darkest Minds (based on a book by Alexandra Bracken). Supposed to be a second movie but I don't know when. I also recently watched The Tomorrow War with Chris Pratt - pretty good.


----------



## StarSong

OneEyedDiva said:


> You're welcome StarSong. I hope you enjoy it as much as I did.


Hubs and I quite liked it.  Thanks again for the recommendation.  

Turned on *"Mother's Day"* on Netflix (directed by Garry Marshall, starring Jennifer Aniston, Kate Hudson, Julia Roberts and more).  Gave it a half hour and had to shut it off - both he and I found it so stupid that it was unwatchable.


----------



## fmdog44

The Good Shephard great spy thriller


----------



## Paco Dennis

A Different Sun​American Drama Movie directed by Reed Tang published in 2017: A Different Sun - A Chinese family struggles to acclimate to a new culture after immigrating to Germany from Shanghai. 

Rated 6.8  -  Free

A Different Sun


----------



## Chet

Soylent Green. A real thought provoker about the direction humanity could take.


----------



## Irwin

Reservation Road (Amazon Prime)

Good movie, pretty intense in parts


----------



## Jules

Behind the Candelabra on HBO.  The story of Liberace’s six year with Scott Torson.  Afterwards looked at the cast and hadn’t recognized many.  95 on Rotten Tomatoes.   This is another Steven Soderbergh movie.


----------



## officerripley

_The Wrath of Man_ (xFinity On Demand); my huzz loved it (gives it 5 out of 5 stars) but I didn't like it, didn't hate it and there were good actors doing fine jobs of acting, but I didn't like it at all, not one character I liked or sympathized with.


----------



## gamboolman

ms gamboolgal and I watched the latest Godzilla vs Kong iteration.
I have been watching these since I was kid and remember watching the rubber Godzilla's.... after adjusting the Tin Foil on the Rabbit Ears or Coat Hangers just right.... ha

It was OK, not great but not a Dud....
On a scale of 1 to 10.... a  5






For grins....


----------



## Irwin

We tried watching The Simpson's movie last night. It started off pretty good but went downhill quickly so we turned it off, I guess about half-way through.


----------



## chrislind2

The Black Widow, yes I like the SyFy stuff. My daughter is somewhat into it, her fiancé hates it. My brothers wife is more into it than me, which surprised me at first. I also like old westerns.


----------



## Chet

The Buddy Holly Story. I always pictured him as just a talented kid who hit it big, but he was a take charge young man who not only performed his music but also produced, and was married with a child on the way when he died in a plane crash flying to another engagement. I have an album of his hits.


----------



## Colleen

We watch a movie every night, either on Netflix or Prime. We don't watch any TV except for nightly news and local news and we could do without that, too.

Last night we watched Six Minutes To Midnight with Judi Dench. Excellent true story that takes place at a girls boarding school in England in 1939 when WWII started. These girls are all daughters of Hitler's high command and how they were going to be snuck out of England.

If you like true stories and especially WWII history, I highly recommend this movie.


----------



## Pepper

@Colleen 
Thanks for the recommendation!  Is it on Amazon Prime?


----------



## officerripley

Pepper said:


> @Colleen
> Thanks for the recommendation!  Is it on Amazon Prime?


It's on xFinity's On Demand for $5.99; I want to watch it tonight, thanks for the rec. Colleen, I love Judi Dench!


----------



## officerripley

gamboolman said:


> ms gamboolgal and I watched the latest Godzilla vs Kong iteration.
> I have been watching these since I was kid and remember watching the rubber Godzilla's.... after adjusting the Tin Foil on the Rabbit Ears or Coat Hangers just right.... ha
> 
> It was OK, not great but not a Dud....
> On a scale of 1 to 10.... a  5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For grins....


I agree; Godz. vs. Kong wasn't the greatest entry in either the Godz. or Kong series. And I like both most Godzilla and Kong movies, even the ones that everyone else doesn't like:



and



I know: Rampage wasn't exactly a Kong movie but close enough for me. And that 1998 Godzilla entry had Jean Reno in it whom I never get to see enough of!


----------



## Irwin

Chet said:


> The Buddy Holly Story. I always pictured him as just a talented kid who hit it big, but he was a take charge young man who not only performed his music but also produced, and was married with a child on the way when he died in a plane crash flying to another engagement. I have an album of his hits.


That was a good movie. I've seen it a few times. Gary Busey did a great job as Buddy Holly.


----------



## Colleen

Pepper said:


> @Colleen
> Thanks for the recommendation!  Is it on Amazon Prime?


Yes  It was worth the $3.99 rental.


----------



## officerripley

Colleen said:


> Yes  It was worth the $3.99 rental.


Oooh, I keep forgetting to check AmPrime before I rent from xFinity, gosh darn it!


----------



## katlupe

Brad's Status with Ben Stiller on Amazon Prime. A trip to Boston with his college bound son reminds Brad of his own college hopes and inspirations while comparing his limited success (in his mind) to his college friends.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Watched "Waiting for You" from 2017 with Colin Morgan, Fanny Ardant. It was slow-paced but evocative and the cinematography was beautiful.


----------



## Warrigal

Last night I watched Logan's Run on Netflix. It's been ages since I saw it and I was rather amazed at its daring with regard to nudity and orgy scenes. It does look rather corny now but at the time it was made it seemed quite revolutionary.


----------



## StarSong

Warrigal said:


> Last night I watched Logan's Run on Netflix. It's been ages since I saw it and I was rather amazed at its daring with regard to nudity and orgy scenes. It does look rather corny now but at the time it was made it seemed quite revolutionary.


I rewatched it about ten years ago and agree with your assessments.


----------



## Pepper

I saw the most horrible stupid movie last night on HBO--'The Empty Man'.  I'm ashamed that I didn't have the energy to use the remote to turn it off.  I watched the whole awful thing.  Supposedly a thriller, this is the most convoluted dumb trash I've ever seen.  

Worse than 'Fat City' and 'Barry Lyndon'.  I will never insult those two again.  The worst, Empty Man worst.


----------



## Irwin

Hail, Caesar (Netflix stream)

It had its moments, as you would expect with a Coen Brothers movie with all-star cast, but at about 100 minutes, any longer and I would have been tempted to turn it off. There just wasn't enough substance to it.

I'd agree with the IMDB rating of 6.3 out of 10.


----------



## StarSong

Watched "Murphy's Romance" last night.  It's a movie I've seen several times and it always brings me a smile.  Stars Sally Field and James Garner.

When interviewed a few years ago, Sally Field was asked which male costars were the worst and best screen kissers. Worst was Tommy Lee Jones. She said James Garner was the best... this is that part of the interview:
_
'Well best without a doubt was James Garner,' she smiled. 'I mean, hands down. He gets it. Woof - That's it!"

'I could like close my eyes go there...' she drifted off, reclining in her chair._

It's a lovely kiss and a charming movie.


----------



## Pink Biz

Pepper said:


> I saw the most horrible stupid movie last night on HBO--'The Empty Man'.  I'm ashamed that I didn't have the energy to use the remote to turn it off.  I watched the whole awful thing.  Supposedly a thriller, this is the most convoluted dumb trash I've ever seen.
> 
> Worse than 'Fat City' and 'Barry Lyndon'.  I will never insult those two again.  The worst, Empty Man worst.


*IMHO, Barry Lyndon is one of the finest films ever made! *


----------



## Pepper

Pink Biz said:


> *IMHO, Barry Lyndon is one of the finest films ever made! *


I knew someone would say that!  You win!! BL is always someone's favorite!


----------



## Colleen

If we get bored with Netflix and Prime, we get into our "archived" movies on DVD (we still have some VCR tapes but now we can't play them any more...haha) and we have been Star Wars fans since they came out in 1977, so we'll start at the beginning (Episode I) and every night play through the series. I think there's 9. We also will play the Daniel Craig 007 movies we have and the 3 Star Trek newer movies. Then there's the Jason Bourne series and if we go back far enough in our DVD archive, we play Indiana Jones series. We have The Great Wall and The Martian with Matt Damon and just for fun, Six Days Seven Nights...plus a ton of other favorites. 

We don't watch any TV (because it's junk) so when you watch a movie every night, you can go through a lot of movies over the years


----------



## OneEyedDiva

gamboolman said:


> ms gamboolgal and I watched the latest Godzilla vs Kong iteration.
> I have been watching these since I was kid and remember watching the rubber Godzilla's.... after adjusting the Tin Foil on the Rabbit Ears or Coat Hangers just right.... ha
> 
> It was OK, not great but not a Dud....
> On a scale of 1 to 10.... a  5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For grins....


Sometimes I get in the mood for a good Godzilla movie. I think this stems from good memories of going to see Godzilla, Rodan, Mothra, etc. at one of the local movie theaters. We could walk to it. I don't have a lot of good memories from my childhood but going to see those monster movies were among them.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

StarSong said:


> Hubs and I quite liked it.  Thanks again for the recommendation.
> 
> Turned on *"Mother's Day"* on Netflix (directed by Garry Marshall, starring Jennifer Aniston, Kate Hudson, Julia Roberts and more).  Gave it a half hour and had to shut it off - both he and I found it so stupid that it was unwatchable.


I'm glad you and your husband enjoyed the movie. Mother's Day is something I would have been interested in, so glad I didn't waste my time trying to check it out.  I have another Prime recommendation for you: Sinbad: Where U Been?....It's hilarious! Sometimes just his facial expressions will crack you up. He had the audience in stitches. One thing I love about him (besides being easy on the eyes) is he does not use foul language in his act. So if you want to have a feel good experience, check it out.  I didn't watch the entire thing at once. I broke it up into three sittings. I do that with all movies due to my ADD. 

In fact, in response to the OP: Right now I'm watching these Amazon Prime movies: Without Remorse and The Tomorrow War. I'll watch a little of each one when the mood hits me. Hope to finish both this week though. I tried to watch Army of the Dead (David Bautista) on Netflix but it was just ridiculously gory.


----------



## jujube

I watched Unstoppable last night.  It was pretty darn exciting.


----------



## Colleen

OneEyedDiva said:


> I'm glad you and your husband enjoyed the movie. Mother's Day is something I would have been interested in, so glad I didn't waste my time trying to check it out.  I have another Prime recommendation for you: Sinbad: Where U Been?....It's hilarious! Sometimes just his facial expressions will crack you up. He had the audience in stitches. One thing I love about him (besides being easy on the eyes) is he does not use foul language in his act. So if you want to have a feel good experience, check it out.  I didn't watch the entire thing at once. I broke it up into three sittings. I do that with all movies due to my ADD.
> 
> In fact, in response to the OP: Right now I'm watching these Amazon Prime movies: Without Remorse and The Tomorrow War. I'll watch a little of each one when the mood hits me. Hope to finish both this week though. I tried to watch Army of the Dead (David Bautista) on Netflix but it was just ridiculously gory.


We were going to watch Without Remorse but the reviews were bad so we didn't waste our time. We did watch The Tomorrow War but was disappointed in it. There was so much hype for several months that we were anxious to see it only we were bored with it.


----------



## Fyrefox

I recently revisited Tyler Perry’s 2016 movie _Boo: A Madea Halloween.  _I love his _Madea _character and Halloween, and his spoofing of horror traditions makes this a memorable and hilarious flick...


----------



## StarSong

OneEyedDiva said:


> I'm glad you and your husband enjoyed the movie. Mother's Day is something I would have been interested in, so glad I didn't waste my time trying to check it out.  I have another Prime recommendation for you: Sinbad: Where U Been?....It's hilarious! Sometimes just his facial expressions will crack you up. He had the audience in stitches. One thing I love about him (besides being easy on the eyes) is he does not use foul language in his act. So if you want to have a feel good experience, check it out.  I didn't watch the entire thing at once. I broke it up into three sittings. I do that with all movies due to my ADD.
> 
> In fact, in response to the OP: Right now I'm watching these Amazon Prime movies: Without Remorse and The Tomorrow War. I'll watch a little of each one when the mood hits me. Hope to finish both this week though. I tried to watch Army of the Dead (David Bautista) on Netflix but it was just ridiculously gory.


Sinbad lives quite near a close friend.  She said he's a great guy, terrific neighbor and wonderful with kids.  I'll definitely look into this special, thanks so much!  

I don't watch gory or violent movies. Their imagery and subject matter are too disturbing.


----------



## Paco Dennis

She-Devil (1989) Free​The author of 32 best-selling romance books takes her accountant away from his frumpy wife.  And when this overweight suburban wife discovers what's been going on, she wreaks malicious and delicious revenge…

Provider​ MGM
Rating​ PG-13

Running time​     1:39:26
Audio​     English
Subtitle​     English
Actors​ Ed Begley Jr. Linda Hunt Meryl Streep Roseanne Barr Sylvia Miles

Just a 5.6 rating but I enjoyed watching the younger versions of these movie stars act in a captivating and funny movie.

She-Devil


----------



## Paco Dennis

Take Me To The River (2014) Free Rating 6.9​This Documentary caught my full attention. Description...

“Take Me To The River” is a feature documentary and record celebrating the inter-generational, inter-racial, inter-gender musical influence of of Memphis in the face of pervasive discrimination and segregation. The film brings multiple generations of award-winning Memphis and Mississippi Delta musicians together, following them through the creative process of recording a new album, to re-imagine the utopia of racial, gender, and generational collaboration of Memphis in its heyday. Hip-hop artists such as *Snoop Dogg, PNut, Hustle & Flow’s Oscar-winning Frayser Boy, Al Kapone and Yo Gotti are paired with Grammy-winning legends of Memphis soul and R&B, including Mavis Staples, Bobby “Blue” Bland, Booker T. Jones, Charlie Musselwhite, Bobby Rush, WIlliam Bell, Otis Clay, and the incomparable session musicians of Stax and Hi Records. Oscar nominee Terrence Howard is our “MC” *through the story as well as one of our recording artists.

  This film describes in comprehensive means how the Mississippi Delta Blues/Rhythm & Blues influenced the music of the 50's and 60's. I grew up playing guitar near San Fransisco. I learned to play from listening to this music by ear. ( It was the roots that I built my style of playing on that made me some $, and became my favorite occupation. ) We had jam sessions at least once a week. I loved it back then. It didn't matter what color you were as long as you could get into the music. The Hammond B-3 with it's twirling treble horn, really soulful beats, and a musical language that all the players knew and felt deeply was the milieu.   
  The kicker is when Carlie Musselwhite appears. A year before I was drafted, I met a Harp ( Blues Harmonica ) player who learned from Charlie. I played with him in several venues, and jam sessions. We went to see him play near where we lived, in Palo Alto in 1970. What memories!  Here is a poster of a Musslewhite at Palo Alto that year.



Take Me To The River


----------



## Paco Dennis

"The Messenger"  7.1  Free​
The job these two military officer's are assigned is to personally deliver the official notice of the death in "battle" to the nearest of kin.
Official Notice states :

“The Secretary of the Army has asked me to express his deep regret that your (relationship; son, Robert or husband, Edward; etc.) (died/was killed in action) in (country/state) on (date). (State the circumstances provided by the Casualty Area Command.) The Secretary extends his deepest sympathy to you and your family in your tragic loss.”


From the darkness there comes a great light and a great hope.   Beautifully heartfelt,  THE MESSENGER is seeded with unspoken truth, resulting in a dramatic tour de force film with an  enlightening and uplifting script, focusing on the fragility and resiliency of the human condition.


Captain Tony Stone – Woody Harrelson


Staff Sergeant Will Montgomery – Ben Foster


Olivia – Samantha Morton

The Messenger


----------



## win231

Coming Home


----------



## StarSong

For the very first time I watched 1956's postwar classic,_ The Man in the Gray Flannel Suit_ with Gregory Peck and Jennifer Jones.

Night before last I watched The Sting.  

Two excellent movies. Both DVDs were borrowed from the library.


----------



## Alligatorob

Red Joan last night.  Not a bad movie, not the best, but not bad.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Joan


----------



## win231

"A Woman Scorned; The Betty Broderick Story"


----------



## Lara

"The Tourist"...Netflix
Angelina Jolie and Johnny Depp


----------



## StarSong

Lara said:


> "The Tourist"...Netflix
> Angelina Jolie and Johnny Depp


How would you rate it on a scale of one to ten?


----------



## John cycling

Determination of Death
This is a really good movie about a woman and her abusive husband who plan to fake his death 
for the insurance money, but their plan goes awry.  Click "Watch on Youtube" to get to the movie.





Shirley Valentine
A woman who feels lost in life takes a two week vacation to Greece to try and find herself.


----------



## Paco Dennis

I Walk The Line (1970) 6.6 Free​_"Henry Tawes, a middle-aged sheriff in a rural Tennessee town, is usually the first man to criticize others for their bad behavior. Miserable in his marriage, Henry falls in love with teenage Alma, who is the daughter of local criminal." IMDB_


Stars
Gregory Peck
Tuesday Weld
Estelle Parsons

Sound track by Johnny Cash
I Walk The Line


----------



## Irwin

We just watched *Phone Booth* (Amazon Prime), starring Colin Farrell, Forrest Whitaker, and Kiefer Southerland.

That was pretty entertaining considering most of it takes place in and around a single phone booth in Manhattan. The outstanding performance by Farrell makes the movie worth watching.

I agree with the IMDB rating of 7.0.


----------



## gamboolman

We watched Blood Red Sky on Netflix
It was OK for a Vampire type genre, but we thought it had potential to be much better
Having said that it was OK, not a Dud - OK
Give it a 6 out of 10


----------



## gamboolman

We bought the 3rd Conjuring movie installment
The Conjuring: The Devil Made Me Do It

ms gamboolgal loves these type shows.  They scare me and this one did that.

Give it 7 ish.... out of 10 and do recommend.


----------



## Chet

Solo, a Star Wars prequel. It tells how a young Han Solo hooks up with Chewbacca and the Millennium Falcon. It amazes me how a 78 year old like myself can enjoy the same kind of movie as an 8 year old.


----------



## feywon

Chet said:


> Solo, a Star Wars prequel. It tells how a young Han Solo hooks up with Chewbacca and the Millennium Falcon. It amazes me how a 78 year old like myself can enjoy the same kind of movie as an 8 year old.


You're 78 now but the Stars Wars Franchise began when we were a good deal younger--for some there's a comforting familiarity about viewing further stories about characters that entertained us as young adults.


----------



## cdestroyer

I dont do scarey movies.....I like big bang fast pace action shoot em ups..although some are stupid, like space movies,,,,you cant fly in space that way, and I have yet to see a movie with auto weapons fire where anyone hits something...how can you fire 150 bullets and never hit the other person??? and oh ya dont forget the seven shooter who never reloads his gun!. kill command,, spectral,,, tv series dark matter,,,the darkest hour,,,


----------



## StarSong

Irwin said:


> We just watched *Phone Booth* (Amazon Prime), starring Colin Farrell, Forrest Whitaker, and Kiefer Southerland.
> 
> That was pretty entertaining considering most of it takes place in and around a single phone booth in Manhattan. The outstanding performance by Farrell makes the movie worth watching.
> 
> I agree with the IMDB rating of 7.0.


I remember that movie.  Very suspenseful and Hitchcock-esque.


----------



## gamboolman

ms gamboolgal and I watched   "Those Who Wish Me Dead"

Angelina Jolie as a Smoke Jumper who befriends a boy in danger.
It was OK.  Could have been alot better - we think.  Abit rough on the language...

Give it a 6 to 7

Would guardedly recommend it if you like Action Movies


----------



## win231

Angels With Dirty Faces.
Cagney & Bogart's best work.


----------



## Tish

Girl In The Bunker.
It is based on the true story of 14 year old Elizabeth Shoaf's abduction by Vinson Filyaw.


----------



## StarSong

win231 said:


> Angels With Dirty Faces.
> *Cagney & Bogart's best work*.


Good to know.  I'll order it from the library!


----------



## Lara

StarSong said:


> How would you rate it on a scale of one to ten?


I would rate "The Tourist"...umm
well...one being all the garbage on the screen now...to ten being Spielberg blockbusters...I guess a 7.2


----------



## Colleen

We've been on an "oldies" kick lately, so the last one we watched was The Day the Earth Stood Still (1951) with Michael Rennie and Patricia Neal. The night before that we watched The Thing From Another World (1951) with Kenneth Tobey and James Arness as The Thing. I guess we're stuck in 1951 for now...haha


----------



## StarSong

Lara said:


> I would rate "The Tourist"...umm
> well...one being all the garbage on the screen now...to ten being Spielberg blockbusters...I guess a 7.2


That's pretty good then.  Thanks.  I'll look into it.


----------



## Lethe200

We actually went to a movie theatre three days ago to see Marvel's "Black Widow". First time in a theatre in over a year. Always loved the comic book character - I will probably never forgive my older sisters for throwing out my original "Black Widow" comix from the '60's! Gggrrrrrr.........

(I even had the original Spiderman issues from the first three years. All gone, into the trash before I came home from summer camp.)

Anyway, the movie was good. Not great, not a blockbuster like Infinity War/Endgame. It was meant to come out before those final two MCU movies as a "reveal" of what BW was doing after the Avengers split up in disarray in "Avengers: Civil War". 

The pandemic threw the release dates for everyone's movies out of whack, so the studio kept pushing back the release date for BW, even as it released "Infinity/Endgame". 

I think that was a BIG mistake - and typical of how Hollywood treats "girl films" as being less important. The BW movie has a hopeful ending - but everybody already knows Natasha died (heroically)  in "Endgame". So the box office for BW has not been good. A lot of fans probably figure, why go see a movie about a dead character, even if she's a fav? Might as well go stream it and save the $$ it costs to go to the theatre.

A shame. Good casting, decent dialogue (for MCU), good action without excessive CGI. It was a real pleasure seeing actress Rachel Weisz again. She's so incredibly gorgeous and talented. But this was week #3 and there were only 3 of us in the whole theatre on a Mon afternoon


----------



## feywon

Colleen said:


> We've been on an "oldies" kick lately, so the last one we watched was The Day the Earth Stood Still (1951) with Michael Rennie and Patricia Neal. The night before that we watched The Thing From Another World (1951) with Kenneth Tobey and James Arness as The Thing. I guess we're stuck in 1951 for now...haha


Love oldies, but some new ones too. We have a DVD set with both original Day the Earth Stood Still and the remake with Keanu Reeves. The remake has more action, but same basics and i think they need the action to keep modern, younger audiences watching long enough to get the point.


----------



## feywon

Collateral Beauty with Will Smith. Loved him in MIB framchise, but he pulls off emotional think pieces like this one and Seven Pounds several yrs ago very well.


----------



## katlupe

The Lady in the Van starring Maggie Smith, who I will watch in anything. It was good and I enjoyed so I called my bf and told him to watch it too. He did.


----------



## Irwin

We watched _The Butler_ last night, starring Forrest Whitaker, I believe that was on Amazon Prime. It's hard to keep track of all the different streaming services we use.

It was a decent movie. They took major events from the civil rights movement and wrote the story around them, so it was a bit gimmicky, but it was watchable and not overly emotional, which was just what we needed last night.


----------



## Tish

Fast and Furious F9


----------



## win231

StarSong said:


> Good to know.  I'll order it from the library!


You'll watch it more than once.   
Another Cagney gem: _ "White Heat"_


----------



## katlupe

When We Last Spoke starring Melissa Gilbert, Corbin Bersen, Cloris Leachman and Chandler Head.


----------



## Chet

Midway, a historically accurate story of the Battle of Midway occurring after the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor. How did we get from "the greatest generation" to today's "snowflake generation"?


----------



## officerripley

Bridge of Spies; forgot how good it was.


----------



## win231

White Heat.
Another Cagney favorite of mine.


----------



## Colleen

We've been re-visiting the Terminator series with Arnie.


----------



## Irwin

*Monte Python and the Holy Grail* (Netflix stream)
It had been a while since I'd seen it, so a few nights ago, we decided to watch it again. Hilarious! One of their best!

*Bjorn vs. McEnroe* (Kanopy.com)
This is another one that we'd seen already, but it was well worth another look. It was basically two character studies. Bjorn was overly emotional on the court when he was an up-and-comer, but his coach convinced him to adapt a stoic façade whereas McEnroe was just the opposite and became emotional on court. Both did what they needed to do to win and became good friends later in life.


----------



## StarSong

officerripley said:


> Bridge of Spies; forgot how good it was.
> 
> View attachment 176721


Ordering this from the library today!


----------



## Irwin

Die Hard 2: Die Harder (Amazon Prime)

It was ridiculous in an entertaining sort of way. Lots of stuff got blowed up real good.


----------



## jerry old

1955, The Man With the Golden Arm
Frank Sinatra as a heroin addict, quite dated-we forget how repugnant drug addiction was viewed-we've lost that, now it is viewed
as a social problem.

Really liked the musical score, in fact, that is why i watched the movie.

Also enjoy old film street scenes with the dated  automobiles, which i remember well.


----------



## oldman

“Unforgiven” Eastwood did it again. I probably watched this movie 5 or 6 times.


----------



## Paco Dennis

A Rumor of Angels (2002) (Free)​Still grieving the tragic death of his mother, young James (Trevor Morgan) is sent to stay with his Uncle Charlie (Ron Livingston) on the Maine coast, where he meets an eccentric old woman (Vanessa Redgrave) who will change his life forever.





Actors​ Vanessa Redgrave Ray Liotta Catherine McCormack


----------



## Gemma

Fury


----------



## Irwin

The Insider (Netflix stream) starring Al Pacino and Russell Crowe, both with Oscar worthy performances.


----------



## jerry old

Hell or High Water
Jeff Bridges as a modern day TX Ranger pursuing two bank robbers.
Ben Foster and Chris Pine as the bank robbers were excellent

It was Bridges, doing what he does best playing a role as Jeff Bridges: being gruff and ornery.

(loved Bridges in R.I.P.D.)


----------



## Colleen

The Last Boy Scout with Bruce Willis. If you ignore the language, it's a good movie.


----------



## win231

The Roaring 20's
Great Bogart, Cagney film & non fiction.


----------



## Paco Dennis

A movie about how "Conspiracy Theories" get going and can be obsessive. It uses a very unique story to it.

Operation Neighborhood Watch (2015) Free​When a new doctor moves in next door, the neighborhood kids believe that the doctor is making frankeinstein in his basement make it their mission to ensure he is not a creepy guardian of a terrible neighbor-eating monster.


----------



## StarSong

jerry old said:


> Hell or High Water
> Jeff Bridges as a modern day TX Ranger pursuing two bank robbers.
> Ben Foster and Chris Pine as the bank robbers were excellent
> 
> It was Bridges, doing what he does best playing a role as Jeff Bridges: being gruff and ornery.
> 
> (loved Bridges in R.I.P.D.)


Agree - Hell or High Water is a very enjoyable flick.


----------



## Gemma

jerry old said:


> Hell or High Water
> Jeff Bridges as a modern day TX Ranger pursuing two bank robbers.
> Ben Foster and Chris Pine as the bank robbers were excellent
> 
> It was Bridges, doing what he does best playing a role as Jeff Bridges: being gruff and ornery.
> 
> (loved Bridges in R.I.P.D.)


We just watched this movie a few weeks ago and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Colleen

Gemma said:


> We just watched this movie a few weeks ago and really enjoyed it.


We watched it a while back and were surprised at how good it was. Never heard much about it beforehand. I'd recommend it


----------



## jerry old

CLASSIC FILM 1960
THE SUNDOWNERS
Mitchum and Deborah Kerr, Ustinov

Irish sheepherder roams Australia shearing sheep
Wife wants a home, not live in a wagon
Mitchum finally agrees, but gets drunk, gambles away money
Marriage has high and lows, but they both love each other greatly


----------



## Paco Dennis

The Razors Edge 1946  (Rated 7.4) Free​This is one of my favorite movies.  Another movie version of Somerset Vaughn's "The Razors Edge" was in 1884 with Bill Murray, but it costs on YouTube.

The Razor's Edge tells the story of Larry Darrell, an American pilot traumatized by his experiences in World War I, who sets off in search of some transcendent meaning in his life. The story begins through the eyes of Larry's friends and acquaintances as they witness his personality change after the War. His rejection of conventional life and search for meaningful experience allows him to thrive while the more materialistic characters suffer reversals of fortune. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Razor's_Edge_(1946_film)


----------



## jerry old

'Overboard' a really great films with Goldie Haws
now  has a sequel that is a disaster-why do they do this?

The squeal of  John Wayne's 'True Grit' by jeff bridges was as good as the original.

Who would dare attempt to make a sequel of 'The Shootist.' or 'Dr Zhivago' who, who, who thinks they can
do better-none!


----------



## Judycat

Jeff Who Lives at Home was a nice movie. I've run out of things to watch on Prime and found this one the Roku Channel. Was a really sweet movie, after trying about five different ones and dropping them part way through.


----------



## win231

Flight Plan.  Amazing plot.


----------



## Irwin

We watched _Birdy _staring Nicolas Cage and Mathew Modine. Interesting movie, but very strange. I'd seen it before and read the book way back in the 1980s.


----------



## jerry old

"Johnny Got His Gun" on youtube
Solider: no legs, arms, eyes, blind and dumb...
The only way he can communicate is thumbing out Morse Code on his pillow; buy who knows Morse Code in a VA Hospital?.


----------



## Tish

Boy Erased.


----------



## Ken N Tx

The Net...Sandra Bullock...Netflix ...


----------



## Lara

"What Dreams May Come" with Robin Williams...on Netflix. It was a creative take on what happens after we die, presented in a surrealistic kind of way. My favorite special effects was when Robin Williams entered into a color-saturated painting. The colors were SO bright! No, I wasn't on a drug high Supporting actress, Annabella Sciorra, was awesome.

I'm not sure why, but I found the rest to be tedious at times to watch. But I would revisit that one scene in the painting I mentioned. Slow motion would be cool. If they could invent a "fast-forward" button, then why not a slow motion button?

My daughter had warned me that I would cry but...no...not at all. It was too far out there I guess.


----------



## Aneeda72

Suicide squad 2, was free on HBO max.  So funny “did anyone check to see if he could swim“. .


----------



## Gemma

MA


----------



## Chet

Star Wars IX, The Rise of Skywalker. The same plot as the originals but with new characters, most of which I found unappealing. Moved a little slow at times and too long at 2.25 hours. If you want to shut off your brain and lean back, I guess it wasn't that bad.


----------



## helenbacque

Sandra Bullock at her silliest, "All About Steve".  Netflex.


----------



## jujube

I saw "The Green Knight". It was intriguing, lush and mysterious but darned if I could figure out what was going on most of the time.


----------



## charry

Just watched steve Martins Father of the bride 1 and part 11


----------



## charry

Last night I watched The Tudors


----------



## charry

Ruthanne said:


> Watched the movie called The Score a few days ago.  Very good movie with a twist not expected that made it even better.  Very good acting by Norton and DeNiro, too.
> 
> View attachment 73249​


That looks good !!


----------



## Pepper

jujube said:


> I saw "The Green Knight". It was intriguing, lush and mysterious but darned if I could figure out what was going on most of the time.


Sir Gawain is my favorite Knight of the Round Table; wrote an extensive paper on that work.  Still have the book.  I know, folks like Lancelot & Percival better but I'm stuck on Gawain, Arthur's nephew from his favorite sister, which was a big deal back then.


----------



## jerry old

Watched 22 minutes of Jane Fonda slut it up in Barbarella, on Turner Classic Films.
I had heard it was a prono film with Hanoi Jane, it was.


----------



## Irwin

High Plains Drifter (on Amazon Prime), staring and directed by Clint Eastwood.

That was a good movie, but was he a ghost or what?


----------



## jerry old

Irwin: supposed to be 'the man with no name,'


----------



## Meringue

"Snowball"
A 1960 black 'n white English film about a 10 year old boy who tells a lie with tragic consequences


----------



## StarSong

officerripley said:


> Bridge of Spies; forgot how good it was.
> 
> View attachment 176721


Watched this last night.  Excellent movie.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Ken N Tx

Seabiscuit..Good movie...Netflix..


----------



## win231

I watched_  Chato's Land  _last night_._  One of Charles Bronson's best.  He only spoke 3 words in it.
I just love a story of justice; a movie is really the only place it's served.


----------



## Paco Dennis

The Visit (2015) Free​_"This film documents an event that has never taken place – man’s first encounter with intelligent life from space and explores a first contact scenario, beginning with the simplest of questions: Why are you here?"
_
This movie poses some very interesting questions and history of the human specie and what/would/will/is ( virus ) happening if faced with an existential unknown. Very good.


----------



## Paco Dennis

That Good Night​That Good Night - Ralph, a once-famous screenwriter, is in his seventies and terminally ill. He has two final missions: to be reconciled to his son, Michael, and, secretly, to ensure he is not a burden to his wife, Anna, as he goes "into that good night". 2017 Stars: John Hurt, Sofia Helin, Max Brown, Charles Dance


----------



## Oris Borloff

We watched "A Boy and His Dog" last night.  I haven't seen that movie in over 40 years.  I took a few girls to see that movie as a first date.  If you know the movie, you can imagine what sorts of responses I got from my friends when I told them I took a girl there as a first date.  Actually none of the girls were put off by it.

Since I've only be with my wife for 38 years,  she hadn't seen it before.  She was fine with it.


----------



## jerry old

Oris Borloff said:


> We watched "A Boy and His Dog" last night.  I haven't seen that movie in over 40 years.  I took a few girls to see that movie as a first date.  If you know the movie, you can imagine what sorts of responses I got from my friends when I told them I took a girl there as a first date.  Actually none of the girls were put off



Before i invest 90 minutes, is the the SF story where our hero has to make a choice?


----------



## jerry old

win231 said:


> I watched_  Chato's Land  _last night_._  One of Charles Bronson's best.  He only spoke 3 words in it.
> I just love a story of justice; a movie is really the only place it's served.


Will you' can you post that movie on this thread?


----------



## Irwin

Final Account (Netflix DVD)

This documentary features interviews with people — the final generation — who were witness to and even participated in Hitler's Final Solution. Many were children at the time. Some were townspeople who knew what was going on but did nothing. I'm not sure what they could have done. Some were willing participants in the atrocities claiming they were "just following orders."


----------



## Aneeda72

On Apple TV, I think it was called Greyhound, a WWII movie.  It was really good.


----------



## moviequeen1

All day&night yesterday,Turner Classic Movies were showing a few Robert Redford movies in honor of his 85th birthday.
Last night I watched one of my favorites'Out of Africa' '85 which I hadn't seen in a few yrs.His co star was Meryl Streep,she played  Danish writer,Karen Blixen who marries not for love,moves from Denmark to a Kenya coffee plantation,falls in love with British adventurer,Denys Finch-Hatten{Redford}.  At times during the movie,I couldn't understand what she was saying,her accent was so believable
This movie won 6 Academy Awards, including Best Picture, Director{Sydney Pollack}lovely music score by John Barry,adapted screenplay,art/set direction,cinematography


----------



## Oris Borloff

jerry old said:


> Before i invest 90 minutes, is the the SF story where our hero has to make a choice


The time comes when a choice must be made.

Is it worth your 90 minutes?  Tough to say because I don't know you.  It may not  be as you only watched 22 mins of Barbarella, which I did watch all of, but it was a long long time ago, and far far away. I'd say a Boy and His Dog is a better movie, but it was also part of my past that I didn't mind revisiting.

There is a 3 min preview on Youtube, but I didn't post it because I thought it gave too much away, just in case there was someone else out there that might like to watch it.

Speaking of Jane Fonda,  Cat Ballou is a better movie than both--IMO.


----------



## charry

charry said:


> Just watched steve Martins Father of the bride 1 and part 11


----------



## kburra

Stillwater..Matt Damon.
https://www.imdb.com/video/vi1826471961?playlistId=tt10696896&ref_=tt_ov_vi


----------



## Pepper

kburra said:


> Stillwater..Matt Damon.
> https://www.imdb.com/video/vi1826471961?playlistId=tt10696896&ref_=tt_ov_vi


Did you like it?  I see most of Matt's movies.


----------



## win231

Irwin said:


> High Plains Drifter (on Amazon Prime), staring and directed by Clint Eastwood.
> 
> That was a good movie, but was he a ghost or what?


Loved that one.
"I'm talkin' to you, pig s--t."


----------



## kburra

Pepper said:


> Did you like it?  I see most of Matt's movies.


Matt was great in this, is a long movie over two hours but worth it,  some wonderful acting especially from the little girl. See it.


----------



## Lara

Netflix "Holiday in the Wild"
with Rob Lowe and what's-her-name...oh, Kristen Davis. And Rob Lowe. Did I mention Rob Lowe?
I had to google how old he is ...57 hmm, he's a senior.

Some might describe the movie as Hallmarky with well-known actors...like Rob Lowe. Well I liked it...or him. There's wonderful African Safari photography and some pearls of wisdom from none other than, Rob Lowe. 

Okay, here's his picture since you know you want to see it:


----------



## Gemma

The Help


----------



## Irwin

*Absence of Malice* (Amazon Prime), starring Paul Newman and Sally Fields

Good movie showing the darker side of journalism.


----------



## StarSong

Lara said:


> Netflix "Holiday in the Wild"
> with Rob Lowe and what's-her-name...oh, Kristen Davis. And Rob Lowe. Did I mention Rob Lowe?
> I had to google how old he is ...57 hmm, he's a senior.
> 
> Some might describe the movie as Hallmarky with well-known actors...like Rob Lowe. Well I liked it...or him. There's wonderful African Safari photography and some pearls of wisdom from none other than, Rob Lowe.
> 
> Okay, here's his picture since you know you want to see it:
> 
> View attachment 179476


I also liked this movie.  A couple of hours of easy-on-the-eyes Rob Lowe was a definite enticement.


----------



## MarciKS

The Hot Flashes with Brooke Shields


----------



## win231

Sins of the Mother


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Colleen

Last night we watched (again!) The Great Wall with Matt Damon.


----------



## Irwin

The Courier (Amazon Prime), starring Benedict Cumberbatch

Excellent spy movie about the Cuban Missile Crisis.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

2017 The Bachelors with J.K Simmons, Julie Delpy, and Josh Wiggins.  So good... Touching story, great acting!!  I especially appreciated young Josh Wiggins' performance.  The whole cast was brilliant.  (This was on Amazon Prime)


----------



## RadishRose

"The Best Intentions"

Swedish drama film directed by Bille August and written by Ingmar Bergman. 

It is semi-autobiographical, telling the story of the complex relationship between Bergman's parents.


----------



## win231

"Spotlight."
Non-Fiction about the cover up of child molesting in the Catholic Archdiocese.


----------



## Murrmurr

Mulan. The live action version. I didn't like it at all.

Me and The Missus have very different taste in movies, so we take turns choosing. And one of us inevitably falls asleep on weekly movie night.


----------



## Irwin

We're in the middle of Mars Attacks, which is pretty entertaining so far. We're streaming it on Kanopy.com.


----------



## Fyrefox

_Godzilla vs. Kong_, because I’ve still got a ten-year-old boy living somewhere in my body.  Although it takes forty minutes for the combatants to actually meet, the epic fight is all you could hope for, especially since the _real _baddy turns out to be..._Mechagodzilla!  _That’s right, humans messing with stuff are at the root of all of our problems, and we should just leave natural forces _alone...

_


----------



## jerry old

Fyrefox said:


> _Godzilla vs. Kong_, because I’ve still got a ten-year-old boy living somewhere in my body.  Although it takes forty minutes for the combatants to actually meet, the epic fight is all you could hope for, especially since the _real _baddy turns out to be..._Mechagodzilla!  _That’s right, humans messing with stuff are at the root of all of ou



Got my  money on this bout being a draw; producers cannot afforded to kill off either of these money making monsters.


----------



## Jennina

Binge watched Terminator 1, 2 and 3 over the weekend.  So, Terminator 3.


----------



## katlupe

The World's Oldest Living Bridesmaid with Donna Mills. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Irwin

A Refuge of Last Resort (Amazon Prime) — a documentary about Hurricane Katrina. A relevant watch during Hurricane Ida's New Orleans strike on the anniversary of Hurricane Katrina.


----------



## Colleen

Kiss the Girls with Morgan Freeman and Ashley Judd. From a book by James Patterson.


----------



## Colleen

Irwin said:


> The Courier (Amazon Prime), starring Benedict Cumberbatch
> 
> Excellent spy movie about the Cuban Missile Crisis.


We watched it, too a while back. Good movie.


----------



## Irwin

We just watched the movie Worth (Netflix stream), staring Michael Keeton.

Following the horrific 2001 attacks on the World Trade Center and Pentagon, Congress appoints attorney and renowned mediator Kenneth Feinberg (Michael Keaton) to lead the September 11th Victim Compensation Fund. Assigned with allocating financial resources to the victims of the tragedy, Feinberg and his firm's head of operations, Camille Biros (Amy Ryan), face the impossible task of determining the worth of a life to help the families who had suffered incalculable losses. When Feinberg locks horns with Charles Wolf (Stanley Tucci), a community organizer mourning the death of his wife, his initial cynicism turns to compassion as he begins to learn the true human costs of the tragedy.—Netflix​
Decent movie. I agree with the IMDB rating of 6.6/10.


----------



## win231

Valdez Is Coming
One of Burt Lancaster's best.


----------



## Feelslikefar

Watching the Marathon of Harry Potter movies, since I had only watched the first one.

While watching the second movie, the 'Flying Car' is just like my very first car in High School.
The one in the movie is a 1962 Ford Anglia 105E Deluxe and mine was a 1962 Hillman Super Minx.
Same body style and horsepower.
It got me to school and the beach in Hawaii.  A flood of good memories about that car.

Later in life, we had an FSO ( A Polish Fiat ) and a Ford Cortina while we lived in England.
Those members from the UK probably remember those cars. 
Fun cars to learn how to drive on the 'Other Side' of the road and shifting with my left hand.

They never 'Flew'; we were just happy if they got us around.


----------



## CindyLouWho

Long Shot --  [Charlize  Theron, Seth Rogen]
....too silly/stupid


----------



## StarSong

Billy Elliot - missed it over the years, but (I think) @Sunny gave it a hearty recommendation so I ordered it from the library.  Very enjoyable!


----------



## MarkinPhx

Worth on Netflix. Very good movie about the lawyer and his firm having to work to come up with a monetary figure for each victim  of 9/11. It does have a somber tone but yet is not a cynical movie. Michael Keaton is the lead and the rest of the cast is great too.


----------



## Irwin

MarkinPhx said:


> Worth on Netflix. Very good movie about the lawyer and his firm having to work to come up with a monetary figure for each victim  of 9/11. It does have a somber tone but yet is not a cynical movie. Michael Keaton is the lead and the rest of the cast is great too.


Something appealing about that movie was that it was about people with integrity and showed that people (even lawyers) will sometimes do the right thing if enough pressure is applied. Too often, movies are all about people who get screwed over by the system. In Worth, what was it... 95% of the plaintiffs were satisfied with the settlement?


----------



## funsearcher!

Anything on Netflix, Hulu or Amazon that you have seen lately that you would recommend???


----------



## dobielvr

Just watched "An Unfinished Life" on Netflix.
It's an older movie w/Robert Redford and Jennifer Lopez.  Morgan Freeman, Josh Lucas.

It takes place on a ranch, where Robert Redford is in his element.


----------



## win231

I watched "Chato's Land" again.
I just love a good story where justice is served!


----------



## Ken N Tx

funsearcher! said:


> Anything on Netflix, Hulu or Amazon that you have seen lately that you would recommend???


Netflix series "Alone".


----------



## Lee

I watched a movie last night which I wish I had not watched. Night of the Hunter with Robert Mitchum. If you are into noir movies give it a go. If you want to lay awake most of the night thinking about it then don't watch it.


----------



## mike4lorie

kate on  netflix


----------



## Liberty

Last night on TCM...we watched the old "To Kill A Mockingbird".


----------



## Shero

Watched Creation today, very interesting.


----------



## caroln

_Witness_ with Harrison Ford and Kelly McGillis.  Talk about star crossed lovers!  I would like other's thoughts on the scene where John Book and Rachel are finally kissing out in the field by the bird feeder.  The movie cuts away from that scene.  I've always wondered if the audience is supposed to assume they finally made love or did John Book still resist?  What do you think?


----------



## MarkinPhx

Irwin said:


> Something appealing about that movie was that it was about people with integrity and showed that people (even lawyers) will sometimes do the right thing if enough pressure is applied. Too often, movies are all about people who get screwed over by the system. In Worth, what was it... 95% of the plaintiffs were satisfied with the settlement?


Not only that but the same firm continued working with those first responders and others who did not suffer from the effects until later on.


----------



## StarSong

Shero said:


> Watched Creation today, very interesting.


Where did you watch it?  Netflix, Prime, someplace else?


----------



## Shero

StarSong said:


> Where did you watch it?  Netflix, Prime, someplace else?


At present we are living in Australia and there is a tv station called ABCiview. Many excellent movies are offered for free. I do not know if you can get this where you are.


----------



## Aneeda72

*Come from away*
A play which was filmed about 38 planes, on the way to the USA, that had to land, wherever, after the 9/11 attack.  It’s on Apple TV.  Bittersweet, but very very good.


----------



## Jules

Lee said:


> If you are into noir movies give it a go. If you want to lay awake most of the night thinking about it then don't watch it.


Now, that’s an honest review.  I’ll give it a pass.


----------



## Jules

The Big Lebrowski.  I’d seen it years ago but it’s often referenced as a quality movie so thought I’d see what I remembered.  Not much.  I did enjoy it.


----------



## funsearcher!

MarkinPhx said:


> Not only that but the same firm continued working with those first responders and others who did not suffer from the effects until later on.


Watched it last night and thought it was worthwhile. Thanks


----------



## StarSong

Jules said:


> The Big Lebrowski.  I’d seen it years ago but it’s often referenced as a quality movie so thought I’d see what I remembered.  Not much.  I did enjoy it.


I happen to be a big fan of all the cast members of this movie, but thought the movie itself was dull, uninteresting and incredibly juvenile.


----------



## RadishRose

StarSong said:


> I happen to be a big fan of all the cast members of this movie, but thought the movie itself was dull, uninteresting and incredibly juvenile.


I have to agree. I couldn't even get through it all. I can't even remember what it was about.


----------



## Gemma

Open Range


----------



## Irwin

Angel Has Fallen (Netflix stream), starring Gerard Butler, Morgan Freeman, and Nick Nolte.

Stuff gets blowed up real good in this movie.


----------



## win231

caroln said:


> _Witness_ with Harrison Ford and Kelly McGillis.  Talk about star crossed lovers!  I would like other's thoughts on the scene where John Book and Rachel are finally kissing out in the field by the bird feeder.  The movie cuts away from that scene.  I've always wondered if the audience is supposed to assume they finally made love or did John Book still resist?  What do you think?


Did you watch the unedited, full-length movie or the TV version?
In the original version, they didn't do it.  Ford says, "If we made love last night, I would have to stay, or you would have to leave."


----------



## Oris Borloff

Last night "Farewell, My Lovely".   Entertaining enough.  Neither of us remembered it being in theaters when it was new.


----------



## caroln

win231 said:


> Did you watch the unedited, full-length movie or the TV version?
> In the original version, they didn't do it.  Ford says, "If we made love last night, I would have to stay, or you would have to leave."


My original post_:  Witness_ with Harrison Ford and Kelly McGillis.  Talk about star crossed lovers!  I would like other's thoughts on the scene where John Book and Rachel are finally kissing out in the field by the bird feeder.  The movie cuts away from that scene.  I've always wondered if the audience is supposed to assume they finally made love or did John Book still resist?

I guess I wasn't clear in my post.  I meant the scene where Rachael walked out into the field where John Book was replacing the bird house.  They were kissing and then the scene cut away.  Did they make love then? The scene you referred to was when Rachael was in the chicken house collecting eggs, and Book was talking to her through the screen door about the previous night when he saw her taking a sponge bath and he just walked away.


----------



## win231

caroln said:


> My original post_:  Witness_ with Harrison Ford and Kelly McGillis.  Talk about star crossed lovers!  I would like other's thoughts on the scene where John Book and Rachel are finally kissing out in the field by the bird feeder.  The movie cuts away from that scene.  I've always wondered if the audience is supposed to assume they finally made love or did John Book still resist?
> 
> I guess I wasn't clear in my post.  I meant the scene where Rachael walked out into the field where John Book was replacing the bird house.  They were kissing and then the scene cut away.  Did they make love then? The scene you referred to was when Rachael was in the chicken house collecting eggs, and Book was talking to her through the screen door about the previous night when he saw her taking a sponge bath and he just walked away.


Ah, I get it now.  Maybe they left it up to our imagination.


----------



## Paco Dennis

"William"​




They clone a human Neanderthal from a 40,000 year old one. He has a limited cognitive ability for abstract thought. It is the primal part of us humans. We also have a limited ability for abstract thought, and yet we believe different. This was the primary practice in the monastery...quit spinning fairy tales...be conscious of the stories you are telling....and then still the mind from thinking. I see some connection with what the ancient east figured out 1000's of years ago and our great...great...great ancestors. There is great line in the movie when they guy starts figuring out he doesn't like abstract thought "why did you want to make up stories/lies about what is basically real". I have been meditating on this for a few days, and have had a few 'breakthroughs" to the real/moment without a story. It is totally direct. There is also a mystical ambience that seems to connect all that is recognized. Maybe this where "God/gods started.?


----------



## Alligatorob

Last night I watched Prince Among Slaves, a documentary about Abdul Ibrahim.  Interesting true story.




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abdulrahman_Ibrahim_Ibn_Sori

The story of an African prince, a well educated man from a wealthy family who was captured and sold as a slave, ending up on a plantation in Mississippi for most of his life.  The movie does a good job of showing the cruelty of slavery, it also makes a few points on the complexity of the issue.  Pointing out that when he was captured, in the latter half of the 18th century, more than half the people on earth were living as slaves or under some kind of bondage.  It also points out that the man's family wealth and power came from being involved in the slave trade, capturing and selling slaves, and that he himself probably participated.  These are not the main points of the show, but are not covered up.  Slavery was an awful thing, and its history more complex than most appreciate.


----------



## fmdog44

The Changeling


----------



## Meringue

That b&w classic with Bette Davis "All About Eve"


----------



## win231

fmdog44 said:


> The Changeling


I was really surprised to find that it was a true story.


----------



## Irwin

We've been watching the Ken Burns four part special on Mohamed Ali. It's fascinating, especially since I watched most of Ali's fights back in the '70s on ABC's Wide World of Sports. Remember that show? But those fights were when Ali was well past his prime. I wonder how a young Ali would have matched up against Foreman or Frazier.

The fourth and final episode is tomorrow night. It's going to lead off with the Rumble in the Jungle. All the episodes are available for streaming using the PBS app.


----------



## win231

Irwin said:


> We've been watching the Ken Burns four part special on Mohamed Ali. It's fascinating, especially since I watched most of Ali's fights back in the '70s on ABC's Wide World of Sports. Remember that show? But those fights were when Ali was well past his prime. I wonder how a young Ali would have matched up against Foreman or Frazier.
> 
> The fourth and final episode is tomorrow night. It's going to lead off with the Rumble in the Jungle. All the episodes are available for streaming using the PBS app.


I watched that special.  He was really a fascinating guy, even if you didn't care for boxing.


----------



## oldpop

Fantastic Planet / English version


----------



## Irwin

We watched the final episode of the Ken Burns documentary about Muhamad Ali this evening. That was quite a story! We seniors have lived through some spectacular times! The '60s and '70s had the greatest boxing matches, greatest car racing, greatest music, great literature... We're lucky to have been from that generation. We were the greatest generations!


----------



## Ellen Marie

Paw Patrol: The Movie .... with five grandchildren.... cost me a fortune!


----------



## Tish

The last one I watched was King Charles III.
What a complete waste of time that was.


----------



## jerry old

Child 44
Pedophile in Stalin's Russia where crime does not occur in 'workers paradise'.
Film is more about the grim, gritty Russia of that era, where people have to denounce each other to survive.
The film is a study on the effects of living in a totalitarian state.


----------



## Colleen

We've been watching the Daniel Craig 007 series (there's 4) and last night was #3, Skyfall. He's an excellent 007


----------



## dobielvr

I think the name of it was Intrusion......on Netflix.

It was good, altho a little predictable.


----------



## Tish

The haunting of Margam Castle


----------



## Pepper

Did you like it @Tish ?


----------



## mellowyellow

Scenes From a Marriage 
Tough to watch but well done IMO.  Maybe this is in the wrong section because it's not a movie.


----------



## Shero

If you want a good laugh and need to get your shoes repaired, watch "The Cobbler" with Adam Sandler. I love it!


----------



## Irwin

Blood Brothers: Malcolm X & Muhammad Ali (Netflix stream)

Good documentary about the relationship between Ali and Malcolm X: two charismatic figures who had a pretty big influence on the civil rights movement of the '60s. It showed how each grew into icons of the age, beginning with their childhoods.


----------



## jerry old

News of the World, Tom Hanks 2020
1865 Texas during Reconstruction, Hanks makes his living traveling around reading newspapers to  the illiterate in small towns. (?)
He finds a girl that was kidnapped and raised by Indians.
He takes girl on a 300 mile trip to Dallas...encounters bad people on the trip.

Disappointed, weak screen play, Hanks is excellent playing every man, but not westerns.


----------



## dobielvr

Shero said:


> If you want a good laugh and need to get your shoes repaired, watch "The Cobbler" with Adam Sandler. I love it


Where can we watch that?
Netflix Hulu Prime?  Thx.

I like Adam Sandler.


----------



## Tish

Pepper said:


> Did you like it @Tish ?


Totally love it.


----------



## senior chef

The ORIGINAL , classic "Swept Away" by Italian film-maker Lina Wertmuller. A older film but it still holds up today.


----------



## Shero

dobielvr said:


> Where can we watch that?
> Netflix Hulu Prime?  Thx.
> 
> I like Adam Sandler.


I don't think you can dobielvr, It's on SBS (an Australian channel). Maybe not available in America.


----------



## Granny B.

I should be too embarrassed to admit to this but we mistakenly started watching, and then kept watching, what turned out to be an 80's after-school-special-type movie on YouTube called _The Peanut Butter Solution. _Silly!


----------



## PamfromTx

Just watched, "The Starling", Netflix.


----------



## drifter

Quigley Down Under.


----------



## gamboolman

The Yakuza from 1974

ms gamboolgal and I just watched for the first time - The Yakuza starring  Robert Mitchum and Ken Takakura  released in 1974 and directed by Sidney Pollack
It was abit on the violent/graphic side, especially for 1974, so be forewarned.

ms gamboolgal and I liked it alot, 8 of 10 for us - maybe better....
Do recommend

Link to Roger Eberts 1975 review:
https://www.rogerebert.com/reviews/the-yakuza-1975

Orginal Trailer follows:


----------



## Irwin

We watched this most excellent movie earlier this evening...





The Mauritanian is a 2021 legal drama film based on the true story of Mohamedou Ould Slahi, a Mauritanian man who was held for fourteen years (from 2002 to 2016) without charge in the Guantanamo Bay detention camp, a United States military prison.


----------



## gamboolman

A Simple Plan from 1998 with Bill Paxton, Billy Bob Thornton and Bridget Fonda.

Temptation and the tangled web(s) we weave....

ms gamboolgal and I enjoyed this very much.  

Do recommend, we would give it a high 8 or maybe a 9....

Roger Ebert review in link
https://www.rogerebert.com/reviews/a-simple-plan-1998


----------



## jerry old

Jacob's Ladder, Tim Robbins  -1990

One critic says:
"Jacob's Ladder wrestles with our fear of death, the power of our dreams, and the presence of angels (or are they demons?) in our lives."

Some may not think too much of this movie, I can't stay away from it.


----------



## senior chef

I just watched the mini-series "War and Remembrance". I have it on DVD. aprox 23 hours of great film making.


----------



## win231

I watched _"Conflict"_ a couple of nights ago.  Great Bogart performance.
Tonight I watched _"The Two Mrs. Carrolls."_ (Bogart & Barbara Stanwyck)
A couple of weeks ago, I watched one of Barbara Stanwyck's best: _ "No Man Of Her Own."_


----------



## Lara

"The Starling". Nice balance of comedy and drama with a helpful message for those dealing with loss (it might be too hard for some to watch who has lost a child). Chris O'Dowd was new to me and I really liked him...was very heartwarming.

Melissa McCarthy showed her acting versatility...funny but very believable on the serious side. Kevin Kline was good as usual. I don't like many movies these days but I really liked this one. On Netflix. Critics give it a 3 but I give it a 4.


----------



## Pepper

The Many Saints of Newark, the Sopranos prequel, on HBO Max.  Cast as the young Tony Soprano is Michael Gandolfini, son of James.  He did well in the role, shows real acting ability.

My one complaint is that the movie is way too slow moving.  On HBO Max till October 31.


----------



## Alligatorob

Pepper said:


> The Many Saints of Newark, the Sopranos prequel, on HBO Max.  Cast as the young Tony Soprano is Michael Gandolfini, son of James.  He did well in the role, shows real acting ability.
> 
> My one complaint is that the movie is way too slow moving.  On HBO Max till October 31.


Watched it last night.  I agree with you on Michael, good actor.  However overall I found the show a bit disappointing, not up to the standard set by the original series.


----------



## Irwin

jerry old said:


> Jacob's Ladder, Tim Robbins  -1990
> 
> One critic says:
> "Jacob's Ladder wrestles with our fear of death, the power of our dreams, and the presence of angels (or are they demons?) in our lives."
> 
> Some may not think too much of this movie, I can't stay away from it.


I've seen that movie four or five times, and I'll probably watch it a few more times before I croak. It's one of my favorite movies of all time.


----------



## Lee

I'm watching the Battlestar Galactica series, did see it before but worth watching again.


----------



## katlupe

I Could Never Be Your Woman with Michelle Pfeiffer and Paul Rudd.


----------



## dobielvr

Maid...Netflix.

Andie McDowell and her real life daughter star in it.


----------



## officerripley

Speaking of Michelle Pfeiffer, watched _Wolf_ (1994), a werewolf movie starring her, Jack Nicholson, and James Spader. I especially like Spader, but I tell you what: that's gotta be the worst werewolf movie ever made...sheeze.


----------



## Feelslikefar

Just finished 'Harold and Maude', haven't seen it for years. 
First saw it in the mid-70's and found it a Dark comedy, but liked it.

Now some fifty years later, it strikes a note about how you live every moment you have.

Worth a watch, and Cat Stevens did the Soundtrack.


----------



## Irwin

Clear and Present Danger, Netflix stream, staring Harrison Ford

This movie was entertaining, but was also a statement about American foreign policy — in this case, our interventions into the affairs of Central American nations.


----------



## jerry old

How Green was my Valley  Turner Classic Films
Nobel and true, but then they were actors, still i wish it were so.


----------



## mellowyellow

jerry old said:


> How Green was my Valley  Turner Classic Films
> Nobel and true, but then they were actors, still i wish it were so.


and what about _A Quiet Man_ with John Wayne and the beautiful Maureen O'Hara.  They don't make them like that any more.


----------



## Murrmurr

_Kung-Fu Hustle_, one of my favorite Stephen Chow movies. I've watched it several times and it still makes me laugh.

Aunt Marg's icon always reminded me of one of the characters, this one...



Am I right?

Man, I sure miss Aunt Marg.


----------



## Gary O'

Finally watched *The Boys from Brazil*

Rather riveting


----------



## Lara

*"The Upside".*...so good!
Good acting, funny, and heartwarming...based on a true story.

The trailer doesn't do it justice.
It's on Hulu. Watch it for free with a free trial.
`


----------



## gamboolman

The following 2 X movies were Bad.  As in really, really bad.

On the Dud scale - ms gamboolgal  and I give them strong 8 to 9 rating.

Sorry to say, we endeavored to persevere and endured them both in their entirety.  

Do not recommend.

Apache Junction:





The Survivalist:  this one was so bad, that I found myself unable to quit watching it as it was just so bad..... I could not quit watching it....


----------



## Pepper

That's funny @gamboolman -- both pictures look alike


----------



## gamboolman

Pepper said:


> That's funny @gamboolman -- both pictures look alike


Ha - your right !  I had not noticed.

I grew up watching the old Westerns and was hoping Apache Junction would be good....  sadly - it was not


----------



## Paco Dennis

Made in 1968. English. I liked it. It is a pretty clever story. It brought back a lot of memories about that time period...the ****** revolution and the "pill" during the 60's.  Many of us were affected by how ****** mores were changing back then. It has  a "fun" quality to it.

The conflicting and comical attempts by a wealthy London banker and his mistress, together with four other couples, to avoid pregnancy by using contraceptive pills.

Directors
Fielder Cook
Ronald Neame(uncredited)

Writer
Hugh Mills(screenplay)

Stars
Deborah Kerr
David Niven
Robert Coote


----------



## Gemma

Army of One


----------



## MarciKS

Crazy on the Outside on (edited) TubiTV


----------



## Colleen

Gemma said:


> Army of One


We watched this last week and that's what we thought of it...weak.


----------



## Colleen

We binged on the last 8 episodes of Goliath in the series on Amazon Prime. Riveting and Billie Bob Thornton is excellent. You need to start at Season 1 to understand what's happening with all the characters and how it all leads up to the final season. Highly recommend this. Hated to see it end.


----------



## Lara

@MarciKS ...Are you sure "Crazy on the Outside" isn't on Amazon? I couldn't find it on Hulu.


----------



## MarciKS

Lara said:


> @MarciKS ...Are you sure "Crazy on the Outside" isn't on Amazon? I couldn't find it on Hulu.


oopsie! i edited it. sorry!!


----------



## PamfromTx

The Holiday (for the 5th time, I think).


----------



## Irwin

Colleen said:


> We binged on the last 8 episodes of Goliath in the series on Amazon Prime. Riveting and Billie Bob Thornton is excellent. You need to start at Season 1 to understand what's happening with all the characters and how it all leads up to the final season. Highly recommend this. Hated to see it end.


I liked the first season but after that, I lost interest. Glad you liked it, though.


----------



## Irwin

This was an interesting find on Amazon Prime...




We just kind of stumbled upon it. It was pretty intense!


----------



## Ruthanne

Tonight I watched on Netflix--Rumor Has It.  Stars Jen Aniston and Kevin Costner and Shirley MacLaine.

I liked it a lot.  The time passed quickly.

It's about a woman who thinks someone else may be her father and it references the book and movie The Graduate.


----------



## oldpop

1956 version of "The Bad Seed"......


----------



## gamboolman

Finally, a good Western with a interesting story and  twist - in our opinion.

"Old Henry"

ms gamboolgal and I enjoyed this one very much.  We would give it a 9+, dang near a 10.

Do recommend.

Summary from RogerEbert.com Review website follows:
https://www.rogerebert.com/reviews/old- ... eview-2021

Link to Trailer follows:


----------



## jerry old

Gamboolman, post 1,117 shows us how it's done.  He liked the film, then gave  us enough information to decide -Do I want to
view this film.


----------



## StarSong

Irwin said:


> I liked the first season but after that, I lost interest. Glad you liked it, though.


Completely agree.  The second season was too perverse for me.  Didn't go back for more.


----------



## StarSong

Ruthanne said:


> Tonight I watched on Netflix Rumor Has It.  Stars Jen Aniston and Kevin Costner and Shirley Mc Claine.
> 
> I liked it a lot.  The time passed quickly.
> 
> It's about a woman who thinks someone else may be her father and it references the book and movie The Graduate.


I also enjoyed that one!  The Graduate references struck me as very clever.  

Shirley MacLaine is among the actresses I most enjoy watching, so if she's in something I'll tune in. (Thought she was brilliantly cast in that Downton Abbey guest role. What a hoot it must have been for her and Maggie Smith to play off one another in those few episodes.)


----------



## Paco Dennis

My Sister's Keeper​Cameron Diaz (There's Something About Mary, Shrek films) stars as a mother whose daughter is diagnosed with a fatal form of leukemia. In a desperate bid to save the life of her first daughter (Abigail Breslin--Little Miss Sunshine, No Reservations), she bears another daughter--specially conceived and implanted to be an ideal donor for her older sister. Now, 11 years later, that second child has undergone countless invasive procedures, blood donations, bone marrow donations--and now her sister needs a kidney. Is it right for a mother to ask one daughter to sacrifice so much for another? Should a child be able to decide for herself how much she will sacrifice for her sister?

Provider​ Warner Brothers
Rating​ PG-13

Release date​     2009
Running time​     1:49:21
Audio​     English
Subtitle​     English [CC]
Actors​ Cameron Diaz Abigail Breslin Alec Baldwin Jason Patric Sofia Vassilieva Joan Cusack Heather Wahlquist Thomas Dekker Evan Ellingson David Thornton
Director​ Nick Cassavetes
Producers​ Mark Johnson Chuck Pacheco Scott L. Goldman
Writers​ Jeremy Leven Nick Cassavetes
Genres​ Drama


----------



## ManjaroKDE

Hunt for the Wilderpeople


----------



## Irwin

We just finished part 3 of 4 of QBVII on Amazon prime, starring Anthony Hopkins and Ben Gazzara and a few other big name actors from the '70s.

Here's what it's about...

A physician (Sir Anthony Hopkins) sues a novelist (Ben Gazzara) for publishing statements implicating the doctor in Nazi war crimes.​
It's pretty interesting.


----------



## jerry old

Irwin said:


> We just finished part 3 of 4 of QBVII on Amazon prime, starring Anthony Hopkins and Ben Gazzara and a few other big name actors from the '70s
> 
> It's pretty interesting.


darn continued entries, you have to plan your evening around a TV show


----------



## MarciKS

gamboolman said:


> Finally, a good Western with a interesting story and  twist - in our opinion.
> 
> "Old Henry"
> 
> ms gamboolgal and I enjoyed this one very much.  We would give it a 9+, dang near a 10.
> 
> Do recommend.
> 
> Summary from RogerEbert.com Review website follows:
> https://www.rogerebert.com/reviews/old- ... eview-2021
> 
> Link to Trailer follows:


when we were kids i remember dad watching westerns all weekend. i've always kinda enjoyed those.


----------



## jerry old

Adam's Rib 1949, Turner films
You know the story, Tracy and Hepburn two lawyers on opposite sides...married to each other...

Paraphrase of Man trying to put the make on Hepburn:
Lawyers should never marry each other
It's like inbreeding
Their children will be idiots or lawyers  

(Everyone had on a hat, can't remember the last time i saw a lady in a hat or a man.)


----------



## Irwin

jerry old said:


> darn continued entries, you have to plan your evening around a TV show


It's on demand stream, so we can watch it anytime... no planning required.


----------



## Ruthanne

Tonight I watched An Unfinished Life starring Robert Redford, Jennifer Lopez and Morgan Freeman.

It was slow moving and boring at times but had some redeeming qualities, too.

I thought the directing was poor because I know all these actors can act.

If I had it to watch over I wouldn't.


----------



## senior chef

Irwin said:


> We just finished part 3 of 4 of QBVII on Amazon prime, starring Anthony Hopkins and Ben Gazzara and a few other big name actors from the '70s.
> 
> Here's what it's about...
> 
> A physician (Sir Anthony Hopkins) sues a novelist (Ben Gazzara) for publishing statements implicating the doctor in Nazi war crimes.​
> It's pretty interesting.


QB V11  excellent flim


----------



## senior chef

Tonight re-watching "Hopscotch" starring Walter Mattheu.


----------



## StarSong

senior chef said:


> Tonight re-watching "Hopscotch" starring Walter Mattheu.


Love that movie and love Walter Matthau.  You've inspired me to borrow the DVD from my library.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Young Frankenstein. I've watched it dozens of times and I still watch it. It always puts me in a good mood.*


----------



## Shero

Feel like a good laugh?  Watch this movie


----------



## PamfromTx

Awakenings starring the late Robin Williams and Robert De Niro.


----------



## Irwin

Above and Beyond (Amazon Prime)

This was a fascinating documentary about Bruce Sundlun, a Jewish WWII B17 pilot who was shot down by the Germans and was on the run for six months, fleeing mainly on stolen bicycles and on trains. He joined the French resistance and fought against the Germans in southern France until making his way to neutral Switzerland and finally back to England where he was able to get back into his role as a bomber pilot.

After the war, Sundlun went to Harvard and eventually became governor of Rhode Island.

Here's the trailer for it. Somebody should turn this story into a movie.


----------



## gamboolman

Stillwater
With Matt Damon in a role and movie plot that was surprisingly unexpected and enjoyable and that he did  a great job in.

A must watch for ms gamboolgal and I since I worked 43 year in the Oilpatch before retiring earlier this year.

ms gamboolgal and I enjoyed this one very much.  The story and plot were not what I was expecting, i.e., Oilfield  story, etc.  
The story was for us very good and we really enjoyed it.
Having worked international for the last 20 years - many of the scenes really clicked with us as we could relate to them. 

We would give it a 8 to 9.

Do recommend.

Link to Roger Ebert review:
https://www.rogerebert.com/reviews/stillwater-movie-review-2021

Link to Trailer


----------



## gamboolman

The 12th Man
Netflix Movie based on real life events of the story of Jan Baalsrud, a Norwegian resistance soldier  in WW2.

I love history, and as many of us did, grew up surrounded by relatives and neighbors who had all been in WW2 and/or Korea - and  thus I heard many stories from the Veterans.  So I have read books and watched Documentaries and Movies on all the War(s) since I was a kid.

ms gamboolgal and I enjoyed this one very much.  Amazing story of survival in extreme conditions with help from the locals.  Mr
Baalsrud was one tuff hombre for sure.

ms gamboolgal and I get cold when the temperature gets into the 60's degree's Fahrenheit range - ha !

We would give it a 8 to 9.

Do recommend.

Link to Wiki Bio on Mr. Jan Baalsrud:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jan_Baalsrud

Link to Roger Ebert review:
https://www.rogerebert.com/reviews/the-12th-man-2018

Link to Trailer:


----------



## katlupe

The Kids Are Alright with Annette Benning and Julianne Moore.


----------



## StarSong

katlupe said:


> The Kids Are Alright with Annette Benning and Julianne Moore.


How was this, and where did you watch it?


----------



## StarSong

gamboolman said:


> The 12th Man
> Netflix Movie based on real life events of the story of Jan Baalsrud, a Norwegian resistance soldier  in WW2.
> 
> I love history, and as many of us did, grew up surrounded by relatives and neighbors who had all been in WW2 and/or Korea - and  thus I heard many stories from the Veterans.  So I have read books and watched Documentaries and Movies on all the War(s) since I was a kid.
> 
> ms gamboolgal and I enjoyed this one very much.  Amazing story of survival in extreme conditions with help from the locals.  Mr
> Baalsrud was one tuff hombre for sure.
> 
> ms gamboolgal and I get cold when the temperature gets into the 60's degree's Fahrenheit range - ha !
> 
> We would give it a 8 to 9.
> 
> Do recommend.
> 
> Link to Wiki Bio on Mr. Jan Baalsrud:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jan_Baalsrud
> 
> Link to Roger Ebert review:
> https://www.rogerebert.com/reviews/the-12th-man-2018
> 
> Link to Trailer:


Thanks for the recommendation.  Just ordered the DVD from the library.


----------



## Liberty

The girl with the dragon tatoo.  Believe it or not, had not seen it before.  It was good!


----------



## katlupe

StarSong said:


> How was this, and where did you watch it?


Prime Video. I thought it was good. The couple in it, Annette Benning and Juliette Moore are a lesbian couple who had two children through the same sperm donor. I thought it was well done and believable. I never thought about sperm donorer children looking for their biological father before.


----------



## Gemma

The movie:  Us


----------



## Irwin

gamboolman said:


> The 12th Man
> Netflix Movie based on real life events of the story of Jan Baalsrud, a Norwegian resistance soldier  in WW2.
> 
> I love history, and as many of us did, grew up surrounded by relatives and neighbors who had all been in WW2 and/or Korea - and  thus I heard many stories from the Veterans.  So I have read books and watched Documentaries and Movies on all the War(s) since I was a kid.
> 
> ms gamboolgal and I enjoyed this one very much.  Amazing story of survival in extreme conditions with help from the locals.  Mr
> Baalsrud was one tuff hombre for sure.
> 
> ms gamboolgal and I get cold when the temperature gets into the 60's degree's Fahrenheit range - ha !
> 
> We would give it a 8 to 9.
> 
> Do recommend.
> 
> Link to Wiki Bio on Mr. Jan Baalsrud:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jan_Baalsrud
> 
> Link to Roger Ebert review:
> https://www.rogerebert.com/reviews/the-12th-man-2018
> 
> Link to Trailer:


I just added that to my Netflix list. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## StarSong

Irwin said:


> I just added that to my Netflix list. Thanks for the suggestion!


Didn't realize it was on Netflix.  Thanks for looking it up and letting us know.


----------



## katlupe

Julie & Julia on IMDb with Meryl Streep as Julia Child and she was excellent.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Fisherman's Friends​Ten fisherman from Cornwall are signed by Universal Records and achieve a top ten hit with their debut album of Sea Shanties.


----------



## jujube

This month, I have been indulging in one of my guilty pleasures:  really bad horror or sci-fi movies.  Not just stinky bad.....really, really, horrifically bad.   So bad that it's not even "campy".

I seldom make it through the whole movie but it's fun to snort at the continuity problems and the bad acting, the bad costumes, the bad special effects.  

It's my annual birthday present to myself.  I will return to "meaningful" movies come November.


----------



## Liberty

katlupe said:


> Julie & Julia on IMDb with Meryl Streep as Julia Child and she was excellent.


Watched this movie a couple times.  Really good!  Wondered if it was true.


----------



## Ruthanne

Watched Going In Style on Netflix last night.  It's about 3 men who are old friends and have problems with their pensions and life.  I'm not going to give it away, though.  It's a good story.  It had me on pins and needles in the last part of it but very worth watching.


----------



## Alligatorob

The Forgotten Battle on Netflix

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Forgotten_Battle

Ok movie, if you can't find anything else.


----------



## StarSong

Alligatorob said:


> The Forgotten Battle on Netflix
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Forgotten_Battle
> 
> Ok movie, if you can't find anything else.


LOL - Talk about damning with faint praise.


----------



## Pepper

Diana: The Musical, on Netflix.  It will open, hopefully, November 17, on Broadway.  I loved it.  Of course I love Broadway, period, but I genuinely found this show to be real good.  Loved the score, the book, the performances, the honesty, the whole thing.  Try it if you like this sort of thing!  Most entertaining.


----------



## Gemma




----------



## jerry old

Tender Mercies, Robert Duvall-early 80's
Being a big cowboy and Duvall fan thought i would really like this movie-nope.
Watched it again tonight on Turner Films, nope, still don't care for it.

(You can't have hillbilly dancing and singing unless it's  greased with beer)


----------



## Paco Dennis

Life Is Beautiful​_"In this extraordinary tale, a charming but bumbling waiter wins the heart of the woman he loves, and creates a beautiful life for his young family. When their life is threatened by the increasing violence of World War II, he must rely on his strength of character and sense of humor to save his beloved wife and son from an unthinkable fate. An inspired movie masterpiece honored with an overwhelming level of critical acclaim, including 3 Oscar wins and a nomination for Best Picture.
_
_ Provider_​_ Paramount_
_ Rating_​_ PG-13
_
_ Release date_​_     1997_
_ Running time_​_     1:56:14_
_ Audio_​_     Italian_
_ Subtitle (auto)_​_     English"_


----------



## gamboolman

Last Man Down - A post-apocalyptic action film about a soldier seeking revenge for his wife’s death during a pandemic.

On the Dud scale, ms gamboolgal and I give this a high 8 to 9 out of 10.

Do not recommend. It was beyond bad in our opinion.

Apple Movies - got us good on this one  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However, ms gamboolgal and I hung in there and endeavored to persevere until mercifully the end came....

Link to Review follows:
Cliff Notes of Review = This is a BAD Movie
https://moviesandmania.com/2021/10/01/l ... -overview/

Trailer follows:


----------



## Irwin

Mr. Brooks (Amazon Prime), staring Kevin Kostner and William Hurt.






This was a pretty entertaining movie. We'd seen it before, but a long time ago, so we had forgotten the plot. I'd give it a 7.0 out of 10.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## katlupe

The Descendants with George Clooney. I liked it.
Prime Video.


----------



## katlupe

I watched two others, That Touch of Mink with Cary Grant and Doris Day. I really enjoyed that one and have been watching the older movies lately.

The other one I finished watching today is A Chorus Line with Michael Douglas. I love Broadway musicals so I enjoyed this one very much.

Both were on Prime Video.


----------



## ManjaroKDE

'Searching for Bobby Fischer'


----------



## Granny B.

Going in Style - 2017 - comedy, crime.  Stars Sir Michael Caine, Morgan Freeman, and Alan Arkin. Caught my eye because of the cast, but it was just okay. (Netflix)


----------



## John cycling

ManjaroKDE said:


> 'Searching for Bobby Fischer'



I hung around with Fischer for awhile in Los Angeles playing speed chess and traveling around a few years after he'd retired, not even knowing it was him at the time.  He had stacks of chess books full of notes at his girlfriend's apartment and I knew that he was quite good, so I kept telling him that he should play in some tournaments.    Only a few years later when seeing updated photos did I realize it was him.


----------



## oldpop

English version. Interesting slant on what could be the human race. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## PamfromTx

The Last Laugh

Premonition

Destination Wedding

*Watched all on Netflix.*


----------



## Ruthanne

This movie compelled me to watch it.  Very interesting and I liked it.  On Netflix till Oct. 31.


----------



## oldpop

Ruthanne said:


> This movie compelled me to watch it.  Very interesting and I liked it.
> 
> View attachment 190439


I thought it was a decent movie.


----------



## Ruthanne

oldpop said:


> I thought it was a decent movie.


Me too.


----------



## Paco Dennis

'WHEN GANGLAND STRIKES' (1956) Raymond Greenleaf, Marjie Millar and John Hudson​1h 10min | Crime, Drama, Film-Noir | 15 March 1956 (USA) Faced with blackmail, a town's prosecutor intentionally throws the case of a big-time mobster. IT COULD HAPPEN IN ANY TOWN!...Anyone can be the innocent victim...


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Tish

Secondhand Lions.


----------



## PamfromTx

Ruthanne said:


> This movie compelled me to watch it.  Very interesting and I liked it.  On Netflix till Oct. 31.
> 
> View attachment 190439


It was quite a movie.


----------



## Della

"Room at the Top" (TCM) with Laurence Harvey and Simone Signoret

This movie was a bit too new for me, my usual cut-off is 1950, but it was very interesting and Simone Signoret
was a revelation, such a moving actress.  The story was compelling, but  depressing as many of the late fifties early sixties dramas are.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Inside Moves​Academy Award ® nominated film now available digitally! After a failed suicide attempt leaves him partially crippled, Rory begins spending a lot of time at a neighborhood bar full of interesting misfits. When Jerry the bartender suddenly finds himself playing basketball for the Golden State Warriors, Rory and the rest of the bar regulars hope his success will provide a lift to their sagging spirits. Will Jerry forget his friends? What about his junkie hooker girlfriend and her pimp?

     1:53:04

John Savage David Morse Diana Scarwid​


----------



## Feelslikefar

The Dish ( 2001 )

Back when we were heading to the moon, a group of scientist man the relay dish in  Australian sheep country.
Sam Neill holds this movie together and is a nice reminder of that eventful time in our world.


----------



## Ruthanne

Feelslikefar said:


> The Dish ( 2001 )
> 
> Back when we were heading to the moon, a group of scientist man the relay dish in  Australian sheep country.
> Sam Neill holds this movie together and is a nice reminder of that eventful time in our world.


What did you watch it on?  Like Prime or Netflix or what?


----------



## RadishRose

Paco Dennis said:


> Life Is Beautiful​_"In this extraordinary tale, a charming but bumbling waiter wins the heart of the woman he loves, and creates a beautiful life for his young family. When their life is threatened by the increasing violence of World War II, he must rely on his strength of character and sense of humor to save his beloved wife and son from an unthinkable fate. An inspired movie masterpiece honored with an overwhelming level of critical acclaim, including 3 Oscar wins and a nomination for Best Picture._
> 
> _ Provider_​_ Paramount_
> _ Rating_​_ PG-13_
> 
> _ Release date_​_     1997_
> _ Running time_​_     1:56:14_
> _ Audio_​_     Italian_
> _ Subtitle (auto)_​_     English"_


One of the most emotional movies I've ever seen in my life!
Roberto Benigni was brilliant.


----------



## John cycling

90 feet from home <-- free on Youtube, a 2 hour movie about a family that's abused by the stepfather, especially the oldest son who got the brunt of it including getting attacked and beaten with a baseball bat while asleep in the middle of the night.  The story transitions from the abuse to the tragic aftermath 15 years later and the feelings of retribution and revenge. 

I especially relate to the story as my dad was quite abusive to me and my Mom was the enabler of him. I wanted to make him pay in a big way from an early age as a child but always resisted to do that due to my Mom's dependence on him and still regret that I did.


----------



## Irwin

Paco Dennis said:


> Inside Moves​Academy Award ® nominated film now available digitally! After a failed suicide attempt leaves him partially crippled, Rory begins spending a lot of time at a neighborhood bar full of interesting misfits. When Jerry the bartender suddenly finds himself playing basketball for the Golden State Warriors, Rory and the rest of the bar regulars hope his success will provide a lift to their sagging spirits. Will Jerry forget his friends? What about his junkie hooker girlfriend and her pimp?
> 
> 1:53:04
> 
> John Savage David Morse Diana Scarwid​


That's available on Netflix DVD. I know I've seen it before, but it's probably worth watching again. And I've probably forgotten most of it, anyway.


----------



## Feelslikefar

The Dish, I believe it is on Prime Video.  I got the DVD a while back and it was just returned to me from my son,  so watched it before
adding it back to my collection.  Fun movie.


----------



## Ruthanne

Feelslikefar said:


> The Dish, I believe it is on Prime Video.  I got the DVD a while back and it was just returned to me from my son,  so watched it before
> adding it back to my collection.  Fun movie.


Thanks.  I have Prime and will take a look at that one.


----------



## Michael Z

Sue Thomas Private Eye, watched on PureFlix.
About a deaf woman that makes it onto the FBI and uses here lip reading skills.


----------



## PamfromTx

Paco Dennis said:


> Life Is Beautiful​_"In this extraordinary tale, a charming but bumbling waiter wins the heart of the woman he loves, and creates a beautiful life for his young family. When their life is threatened by the increasing violence of World War II, he must rely on his strength of character and sense of humor to save his beloved wife and son from an unthinkable fate. An inspired movie masterpiece honored with an overwhelming level of critical acclaim, including 3 Oscar wins and a nomination for Best Picture._
> 
> _ Provider_​_ Paramount_
> _ Rating_​_ PG-13_
> 
> _ Release date_​_     1997_
> _ Running time_​_     1:56:14_
> _ Audio_​_     Italian_
> _ Subtitle (auto)_​_     English"_


----------



## Feelslikefar

I'll add my endorsement for watching 'Inside Moves'.  A feel good movie that is very well written and the casting
is on the mark.  The characters surrounding Roary are a pleasure to watch.  Stinky, Wings and the rest draw you in to
the atmosphere after the Vietnam era.  One of my favorites. 
( For those who have seen it, 'ROARY...ROARY...ROARY! )


----------



## katlupe

The Out of Towners (1970) with Jack Lemmon and Sandy Dennis. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Devi

Murrmurr said:


> _Kung-Fu Hustle_, one of my favorite Stephen Chow movies. I've watched it several times and it still makes me laugh.
> 
> View attachment 187846


Just ordered this — thanks, @Murrmurr!


----------



## Devi

Not a movie, but we're watching the entire NCIS New Orleans series (on DVD). Really enjoying it.


----------



## ManjaroKDE

Finally watched a copy of the first John Wick with Keanu Reeves, he's a long way from his Bill & Ted days.  I have the next 2 to watch but need to rest up a little.  I was wore out helping him survive the Russian mob in NYC.  Number 4 is coming out 2022.


----------



## Sylkkiss

Watched again a Tom Cruise film called Knight and Day. It has over the top stunts and ridiculous  action and plotting but it's funny and a escape from the norm.


----------



## dseag2

I watched a film that is currently in release called "The Rescue".  It is a documentary about the 15 Thai boys that were trapped in the caves for 16 days and the efforts that it took to successfully get them out.  It was riveting and uplifting.  It was amazing to see British, Thai, US and Australian citizens working together to make this happen.  It gave me hope!


----------



## Ruthanne

Tonight I watched Silver Linings Playbook--I watched it in segments at first because the beginning was pretty intense and then I watched the rest.  I enjoyed it a lot and think it is a very good movie.  I watched it on Netflix.


----------



## Ruthanne

On Netflix, last night I watched Smart People.  I liked it.  Seemed pretty true to life in a lot of ways, too.


----------



## Ruthanne

Watched All I Wish last night.  It wasn't bad, pretty good.  She has birthdays and the events on her birthdays are shown.


----------



## dobielvr

Ruthanne said:


> Watched All I Wish last night.  It wasn't bad, pretty good.  She has birthdays and the events on her birthdays are shown.
> 
> View attachment 191104
> 
> View attachment 191105


I like the cast......what channel?
Or theater?


----------



## ManjaroKDE

'Departures' Japanese with English subtitles.

September 2008 it was selected as Japan's submission for the Academy Award for Best Foreign Language Film. In February 2009, _Departures_ dominated the Japan Academy Prizes.

It came along just after my father passed, I was his health care for many months before passing.  The movie became one of my favorites.


----------



## Ruthanne

dobielvr said:


> I like the cast......what channel?
> Or theater?


It is on Netflix.


----------



## Tish

Dolores Claiborne


----------



## David777

Watched Dune Friday 10/22/21 in my nearby inexpensive theater for $6.50. Beforehand, was glad I read the below linked book synopsis that nicely filled in some where the movie obviously doesn't have time developing characters and complexity. Note have not read book. The movie only reaches the fourth paragraph in this synopsis so further episodes will be forthcoming. Was good entertainment, deep and slow moving, well directed, yeah go see it.

www.sparknotes.com
Dune: Full Book Summary | SparkNotes
A short summary of Frank Herbert's Dune This free synopsis covers all the crucial plot points of Dune.
www.sparknotes.com www.sparknotes.com

Had looked at some viewer comments on whether watching in IMAX would be worthwhile and after the viewing was glad I did not. Much of the filming by Villeneuve was with dim lighting inside sandstone structures much like he used in the acclaimed sci-fi Arrival within the alien ship I much enjoyed. However in this movie that reduced my perception of detailed complexity that of course makes CGI effects easier to create. The two cast leads Timothée Chalamet and Rebecca Ferguson worked well and several key characters have already met eternity. There is a reasonable balance between action scenes and character interactions. The movie ends this episode at a hopeful positive emotional point after much was lost.

This was my first time inside a theater since the pandemic began and masking was required, however it immediately became obvious covering all the way above my nose would be impossible because as an eyeglass wearer, they quickly fogged up haha. So wore below my nose but then just a few people in the theater and I've even had the third Pfizer booster.


----------



## Ruthanne

Tonight on Netflix I watched* The Land of Steady Habits*.  To begin with it is not a "feel good" movie.   It kept my attention but it was on the depressing side.  I wouldn't watch it again that's for sure.


----------



## katlupe

Last night on Prime Video I watched On Golden Pond with Henry Fonda, Katherine Hepburn, Dabney Coleman and Jane Fonda.


----------



## Robert59

James Bond movies which I love. Diamonds Are Forever, Goldeneye, Skyfall 007, Quantum of Solace, Casino Royale, etc.


----------



## palides2021

Paco Dennis said:


> Life Is Beautiful​_"In this extraordinary tale, a charming but bumbling waiter wins the heart of the woman he loves, and creates a beautiful life for his young family. When their life is threatened by the increasing violence of World War II, he must rely on his strength of character and sense of humor to save his beloved wife and son from an unthinkable fate. An inspired movie masterpiece honored with an overwhelming level of critical acclaim, including 3 Oscar wins and a nomination for Best Picture._
> 
> _ Provider_​_ Paramount_
> _ Rating_​_ PG-13_
> 
> _ Release date_​_     1997_
> _ Running time_​_     1:56:14_
> _ Audio_​_     Italian_
> _ Subtitle (auto)_​_     English"_


This is an amazing movie! Thanks for sharing it here! Watched it with family. Left me in tears.


----------



## Ruthanne

On *Netflix* this morning I watched _*Outside In*_.  
Outside In​2018 | TV-MA | 1h 49m | Dramas
After serving time for a crime he didn’t commit, a 38-year-old man forms a complicated, life-altering bond with the woman who advocated for his early release.
Starring: Jay Duplass, Edie Falco, Kaitlyn Dever


I really liked this movie--great acting and a very good story.


----------



## Bretrick

The Cook, the thief his wife and her lover 
Got it from my local Library
Very entertaining


----------



## Ruthanne

Watched the rest of the movie Tallulah on Netflix tonight.  It's pretty good IMO.


----------



## jerry old

Watched a western with Richard Widmark.  Plot really didn't matter, your eyes are always drawn to Widmark.
Don't understand the actors with 'presence,' but it exist.
Example: Gena Davis, this guy Viggo Mortemsem is my favorite, Javier Bardem (No Country...Old Man)


----------



## katlupe

The Social Network on IMDb. It was about the making of fakebook. It was okay.


----------



## Paco Dennis

If your a Harrison Ford fan like I am here is a movie made in 1991 that I hadn't seen. I liked it a lot. It is an allegory of a arrogant man that has a complete life changing event that remakes him into a loving human being.

Regarding Henry (1991) rated 6.7 Imdb​Henry Turner is a successful but ruthless New York lawyer who needs to win at any cost, even at the expense of his wife and daughter.  But a single gun shot brings Henry's fast-track rise to a dead stop, leaving him incapacitated and with no memory of the life he used to lead.  Now, faced with starting over, Henry Turner is about to learn the hard truth about a total stranger...himself.

​Running time​     1:47:27
Actors​ Harrison Ford Annette Bening Bill Nunn Mikki Allen Donald Moffat Nancy Marchand James Rebhorn May Quigley Bernadette Penotti


----------



## katlupe

Indiscreet (1958) Ingrid Bergman and Cary Grant. Prime Video. Loved it!


----------



## jerry old

Paco Dennis said:


> Regarding Henry (1991) rated 6.7 Imdb​Henry Turner is a successful but ruthless New York lawyer who needs to win at any cost, even at the expense of his wife and daughter.  But a single gun shot brings Henry's fast-track rise to a dead stop, leaving him incapacitated and with no memory of the life he used to lead.  Now, faced with starting over, Henry Turner is about to learn the hard truth about a total stranger...h


See that synopsis-tells me all i want to know, will watch film


----------



## Ruthanne

Paco Dennis said:


> If your a Harrison Ford fan like I am here is a movie made in 1991 that I hadn't seen. I liked it a lot. It is an allegory of a arrogant man that has a complete life changing event that remakes him into a loving human being.
> 
> Regarding Henry (1991) rated 6.7 Imdb​Henry Turner is a successful but ruthless New York lawyer who needs to win at any cost, even at the expense of his wife and daughter.  But a single gun shot brings Henry's fast-track rise to a dead stop, leaving him incapacitated and with no memory of the life he used to lead.  Now, faced with starting over, Henry Turner is about to learn the hard truth about a total stranger...himself.
> 
> ​Running time​     1:47:27
> Actors​ Harrison Ford Annette Bening Bill Nunn Mikki Allen Donald Moffat Nancy Marchand James Rebhorn May Quigley Bernadette Penotti


I like Harrison Ford too.  What did you watch it on?  Like Netflix or Prime?  Network?


----------



## Paco Dennis

@Ruthanne  It is free on YouTube.


----------



## katlupe

The Founder starring Michael Keaton and Laura Dern. The story of Ray Kroc and McDonald's. On IMBd through Prime.


----------



## PamfromTx

The Dig

Netflix


----------



## katlupe

Intolerable Cruelty with George Clooney, Catherine Zeta-Jones and Billy Bob Thornton. It is about a slick  divorce lawyer and a gold digger wife. A comedy, but I did not care for it. I had to force myself to watch it till the end. Amazon Prime.


----------



## Ruthanne

Last night on Netflix I watched the movie named *Begin Again*.  It was pretty good and ended rather unexpectedly.  Yet, it was good.


----------



## Ruthanne

Early this morning on Netflix I watched Dumplin.  I loved the movie!  There are a lot of good lessons in it!


----------



## ronaldj

Outlaw Josie Wales


----------



## jerry old

ronaldj said:


> Outlaw Josie Wales


"Hell's coming to breakfast"


----------



## Ruthanne

On Netflix this morning I watched *LoveHard*.  I loved it--great movie!!  It was a bit predictable but also kept me guessing what's next and how's it going to end up.


----------



## win231

I watched "Mask" last night.  Really moved me; sad story.


----------



## katlupe

A Memory in My Heart with Jane Seymour. About a woman who lost her memory and doesn't remember she has three children or even who she really is.


----------



## palides2021

Watched this recently. Very real-like situations of pioneers and the hardships they faced. Wonderful 
and emotional movie of their rescue. It kept me riveted.


----------



## Maryatrics

Dune(2021) was the last movie I watched. It starred Timothee Chalamet and Jason Momoa. Visually the movie was fantastic, but it just left me completely confused much of the time.


----------



## dseag2

Maryatrics said:


> Dune(2021) was the last movie I watched. It starred Timothee Chalamet and Jason Momoa. Visually the movie was fantastic, but it just left me completely confused much of the time.


I couldn't agree more.  It was 2 1/2 hours of "what"?  I tried to take a nap in the middle of it.


----------



## dseag2

Just watched Last Night in Soho at the theater.  It was great.  Loved the British 60's music soundtrack and the plot.  Very involving, and the plot twist at the end was surprising.  Excellent movie!


----------



## katlupe

Penny Serenade with Cary Grant and Irene Dunne. Enjoyed it very much.


----------



## ronaldj

Butch and Sundance


----------



## Ruthanne

Pale Rider. 

Hang Em High. 

Both starring Clint Eastwood and on Grit station.


----------



## jerry old

The Hanging Tree 1959, with Gary Cooper
A cut above normal westerns, due to the romance potential of the two leading actors, otherwise another a format western.

Also, saw an episode of Gunsmoke with Festus appearing in a solely romatic lead, long before he became Festus
His  face is craggy , but he was not an ugly man, can act too


----------



## Paco Dennis

Forget Me Not (rated 6.6 and free) ​Love Happens. When you least expect it. Forget Me Not is a moving, modern day love story set over twenty four hours against a stunning London backdrop.


----------



## katlupe

Life With Father starring William Powell, Irene Dunne and Elizabeth Taylor. 

A straitlaced turn-of-the-century *father* presides over a family of boys and the mother who really rules the roost.


----------



## win231

"Damaged Care."  True story about this doctor/whistleblower.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linda_Peeno

https://www.democracynow.org/2007/6/21/hmo_whisteblower_dr_linda_peeno_on

https://www.cchfreedom.org/cchf.php/415/


----------



## helenbacque

"Scent of a Woman" on Peacock TV.


----------



## Paco Dennis

The Invention of Lying  (rated 6.4 - free)​http://www.hbomax.com Ricky Gervais writes, directs and stars in this inspired conceptual comedy set in a world in which lying -- even the concept of a lie --does not even exist.Everyone -- from politicians to car salesmen -- speaks the truth and nothing but, with no thought of the consequences. But when a down-on-his-luck loser named Mark (Gervais) suddenly develops the ability to lie, he finds that dishonesty has its rewards. In a world where every word is assumed to be the absolute truth, Mark easily lies his way to fame and fortune. But lies have a way of spreading, and Mark begins to realize that things are getting a little out of control when some of his tallest tales are being taken as, well, gospel. With the entire world now hanging on his every word, there is only one thing Mark has not been able to lie his way into: the heart of the woman he loves.

     1:39:32

Actors​
Ricky Gervais Jennifer Garner Jonah Hill Louis C.K. Jeffrey Tambor Fionnula Flanagan Rob Lowe Tina Fey


----------



## Meringue

'Bad Times At The El Royale' 
(2018) a noir thriller. Riveting In my opinion.


----------



## jerry old

Long Post:
On this Veterans Day, watched " Paths of Glory." in WW I
for third time
1957, with Kirk Douglas (who did not posture or grit his teeth)

1.  French General sent his troops to take a strongly fortified hill, his troops falted, due to enemy fire.
The General ordered his own artillery to fire on his troops, which would force them forward;
the captain of artillery refused to fire on own troops.
The general consider the troops to be a 'lower form of life,' he was enraged that the attack had felled, as it was a reflected on his leadership.
He demanded thirty soldiers be executed  or cowardice as examples to the survivors of the attack.

2. Cooler heads prevail, 'The press will crucify us if we shoot thirty troops.' 
We will select three men, by lot, have a court marshal all events will be proper.  The verdict was a given...

2.B  Deals with prisoners in prison (given 24 hours to live) lot's of soldier's tears= 'Why me, I did my duty?'
The execution

3.Last five minutes, the *French t*roops that survived are in a beer joint;
the owner trots out a pretty *German *girl to sing.
The girl sings, the troops jeer because she is a German.
The *beer, the girl singing slowly brings forth feelings the soldiers have not allowed themselves to feel: * the horror of what they have
encountered the horror of what they have done, the horror of what the enemy has done to them, the horror of knowing they must return to this horror and most important-thoughts of home.


----------



## Murrmurr

Man, I don't even remember. I've been letting my wife choose, and she almost always chooses romance movies, mostly romantic comedies. 
They're all starting to blend.

I let her choose because I have all day to watch just about any movie I want. But I don't very often.


----------



## dobielvr

katlupe said:


> A Memory in My Heart with Jane Seymour. About a woman who lost her memory and doesn't remember she has three children or even who she really is.


Netflix?  Prime?


----------



## S. Mary Cole

Ruthanne said:


> I used the Pluto app. to watch the movie called *School Ties* this morning.
> 
> It's about a Jewish boy who enrolls in an all boy high school in his senior year in order to get into Harvard later.
> 
> He meets with prejudice from some of the others.
> 
> I enjoyed this movie very much.  The acting is very good.
> 
> View attachment 72813​


The last movie I watched was "The Vanishing of Sidney Hall".  I absolutely recommend it!!!


----------



## katlupe

dobielvr said:


> Netflix?  Prime?


Sorry, I forgot to include it. Prime Video.


----------



## Paco Dennis

The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel (rated 7.3 - free)​An award-winning, all-star cast, led by Judi Dench, Bill Nighy, Maggie Smith and Tom Wilkinson, lights up this vibrant comedy filled with genuine emotion. When seven cash-strapped seniors decide to outsource their retirement to a resort in far-off India, friendship and romance blossom in the most unexpected ways. Smart, life-affirming and genuinely charming, The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel is a true classic that reminds us that its never too late to find love and a fresh beginning at any age (Rex Reed, The New York Observer).

2:03:46

Actors​
Tom Wilkinson Bill Nighy Judi Dench Maggie Smith Julie Christie Dev Patel





Just click on watch on YouTube


----------



## Ruthanne

Paco Dennis said:


> The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel (rated 7.3 - free)​An award-winning, all-star cast, led by Judi Dench, Bill Nighy, Maggie Smith and Tom Wilkinson, lights up this vibrant comedy filled with genuine emotion. When seven cash-strapped seniors decide to outsource their retirement to a resort in far-off India, friendship and romance blossom in the most unexpected ways. Smart, life-affirming and genuinely charming, The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel is a true classic that reminds us that its never too late to find love and a fresh beginning at any age (Rex Reed, The New York Observer).
> 
> 2:03:46
> 
> Actors​
> Tom Wilkinson Bill Nighy Judi Dench Maggie Smith Julie Christie Dev Patel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just click on watch on YouTube


I love comedies.. going to watch.


----------



## fatboy

Meatballs. early Bill Murray film


----------



## Ruthanne

As Good As It Gets--Jack Nicholson and Helen Hunt

I recommend it, great movie.  I've seen it over 5 times!


----------



## Ruthanne

Ghost with Demi Moore and Patrick Swasey--great love story and movie!  I've seen it a few times, makes me cry.  Saw it on network tv.


----------



## Ruthanne

Watched Hang Em High again.  Eastwood's movies are always good.

Loved him in Bridges of Madison County, too.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Just started watching "The Song of Lunch" with Alan Rickman and Emma Thompson on Amazon Prime.  Haven't even gotten 2 min into it but I am already hooked as Alan R is voicing-over the poem which the 2 actors are living out..   *That VOICE*

If I could get Alan Rickman as the man giving directions on my GPS I'd never get out of the car lololol


----------



## katlupe

Walt Before Mickey on IMDb through Prime Video. The true story of Walt Disney before he became successful. He went through a lot of tough times but did not give up. I thought it was good.


----------



## hollydolly

I generally don't watch movies unless they're old musicals.. but the closest I've come to  watching a movie lately  is watching the whole 9 episodes of Squid games back to back over 3 nights on Netflix


----------



## helenbacque

Tried to watch three different ones last night  One each on Hulu, Netflix and Prime.  After 10 to 15 minutes of each, gave up and decided my time better spent reading a good book.


----------



## RadishRose

a thanksgiving classic:
" What's cooking?"


----------



## Colleen

Season 1 (3 episodes) of The Wheel of Time on Prime. If you like fantasy books, etc., this is very good.


----------



## Paco Dennis

"I Could Never Be Your Woman" ( 2007- rated 6.0 - free )

I found it very interesting that a major theme in this movie was how censoring out "offensive" or "controversial" issues from the television show company Michele was part of, and then her and her daughter stretching the acceptable age difference in their love interest, dovetailed.

Commercial bias and romantic age difference bias. Pretty well conceived and produced.

1:36:58

Actors
Michelle Pfeiffer
Paul Rudd
Saoirse Ronan


----------



## jerry old

Rambo: Last Blood 2019
Rambo tries to find peace on his one man ranch in Ariz
Then he has to rescue a girl and 'stuff' happens as it always does to Rambo.
He still runs around with that big knife, doing ill to others.

I don't know if Rambo's rough, worn appearance was due to no makeup, but the guy's seventy years old.


----------



## Ruthanne

Paco Dennis said:


> "I Could Never Be Your Woman" ( 2007- rated 6.0 - free )
> 
> I found it very interesting that a major theme in this movie was how censoring out "offensive" or "controversial" issues from the television show company Michele was part of, and then her and her daughter stretching the acceptable age difference in their love interest, dovetailed.
> 
> Commercial bias and romantic age difference bias. Pretty well conceived and produced.
> 
> 1:36:58
> 
> Actors
> Michelle Pfeiffer
> Paul Rudd
> Saoirse Ronan


Was that on youtube then?


----------



## Paco Dennis

@Ruthanne  Yep.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Henrik Ibsens play "The Lady From The Sea" is on YouTube for free (rated 7.0)
It is a British play and I understood almost every word.   I agree with the rating. If you do watch it you might want to read this review of the Play. It is a total spoiler, but if read afterwards it will amaze you. it is long, about a 15 min. read : 
https://www.theatredatabase.com/19th_century/lady_from_the_sea.html


----------



## Lara

"Words and Pictures" 2014 with Juliet Binoche and Clive Owen. A battle between which has more worth, words or pictures.

Paintings in the movie were all done by Binoche. If you liked "Mr. Hollands Opus" and "Au Chocolat", you'll like this more.

Filled with so many wonderful and famous quotes from writers, artists, and poets.

I watched it on HBO via free trial. It's also on others at a price.


----------



## Paco Dennis

"Mooz-lum" ( rated 6.8 - free )

Amid a strict Muslim rearing and a social life he's never had, Tariq enters college confused. New peers, family and mentors help him find his place, but the 9-11 attacks force him to face his past and make the biggest decisions of his life.

What a mess!

     1:39:14

Actors​
Danny Glover Evan Ross Nia Long


----------



## katlupe

Love and Other Drugs is about a woman who has Parkinson's disease and a drug rep salesman falls for her. I liked it. It was on Prime Video. Stars Anne Hathaway.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Fat Fiction - Full Movie - Free (Documentary 2020)​Fat Fiction is a must see for anybody that has type 2 diabetes or suffers from obesity. It calls for a revolution in food production and marketing as well as a change in the nutritional paradigm endorsed by most of today's health professionals.

_ "Fat Fiction reveals how the United States government relied on questionable evidence to support one of the most damaging public health recommendations in the history of our country: the “low fat diet.” 

  Featuring world leaders in low-carb nutrition: Dr. Mark Hyman, Functional Medicine Doctor and Director of the Cleveland Clinic Center for Functional Medicine and the UltraWellness Center and Chairman of the board of the Institute for Functional Medicine. Dr. Sarah Hallberg, Obesity Expert has reversed Type 2 Diabetes in hundreds of patients by ignoring the guidelines and prescribing a high fat, low carb nutrition plan. Dr Jason Fung, Nephrologist and author of The Obesity Code, a book for reversing Type 2 Diabetes with LCHF and Intermittent Fasting. Professor Tim Noakes, author of the Lore of Running. Nina Teicholz, Journalist and author of the Big Fat Surprise. Gary Taubes, Journalist and author of Good Calories, Bad Calories and The Case Against Sugar. Dr. Rob Lustig, Pediatric Endocriniologist at University of California, San Francisco Dr. Bret Scher, Cardiologist and Lipidologist practicing in San Diego Dr. Eric Westman, Director of the Lifestyle Medicine clinic at Duke University Medical Center in Durham, North Carolina Dr. Brian Lenzkes, Internal Medicine Doctor Jonny Bowden, Nutritionist and author of The Great Cholesterol Myth Dr. Zoe Harcombe, phD obesity researcher who wrote her thesis on the lack of evidence behind the US Dietary Guidelines Professor Andrew Mente, McMaster University and researcher on the PURE Study Alyssa Gallagher, Registered Dietician, Certified Diabetes Educator at Humphries Diabetes Center in Boise, Idaho Doug Reynolds, Founder of LowCarb USA"_


----------



## John cycling

Paco Dennis said:


> _"Fat Fiction reveals how the United States government relied on questionable evidence to support one of the most damaging public health recommendations in the history of our country: the “low fat diet.” _



That's most definitely fat fiction.
High fat diets are the *cause* of diabetes, not the cure. 
I've been on a low fat diet all my life, especially the last 50 years.
Less then 5 and certainly less than 10 percent of the calories that I eat come from fat.
As usual, big pharma keeps pushing the wrong narrative to keep on increasing their profits at the detriment of society.


----------



## Paco Dennis

John cycling said:


> That's most definitely fat fiction.
> High fat diets are the *cause* of diabetes, not the cure.
> I've been on a low fat diet all my life, especially the last 50 years.
> Less then 5 and certainly less than 10 percent of the calories that I eat come from fat.
> As usual, big pharma keeps pushing the wrong narrative to keep on increasing their profits at the detriment of society.



  Just because it has worked for you, doesn't prove that the science of the high fat, low carb diet is "fiction". It actually says that in the film, if you recall. The evidence is close to conclusive that a high carb low fat diet, pushed by the food industry, and medical industry, was/is wrong. I would listen close to these scientists before claiming that they are telling lies.


----------



## Ruthanne

Silver Spur with Jimmy Stewart.  On Grit tv station.  Pretty good.


----------



## Devi

This has become one of our absolute favorites:
Lucky Number Slevin with Josh Hartnet, Lucy Liu, Morgan Freeman and Bruce Willis. Very twisty and surprising plot. Bought the DVD at Amazon, although I _think_ you can watch the whole movie at YouTube.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Before The Streets (2016 - free rated 6.8)​This movie 's theme is about how a tribal culture deals with crime and deep feelings of shame, guilt, depression, justice, etc....

_"Before The Streets - Shawnouk, a young Atikamekw, commits a crime. After escaping into the forest, he returns to his community, where he tries healing by investing the native traditionalism."
_
1h 35min


----------



## Lara

"CRUELLA"...starring Emma Stone and Emma Thompson
WOW, what can I say! Well done Disney! Click on Link for the Trailer...
https://www.google.com/search?q=cru...57j0i512l9.4580j0j15&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Ruthanne

Lara said:


> "CRUELLA"...starring Emma Stone and Emma Thompson
> WOW, what can I say! Well done Disney! Click on Link for the Trailer...
> https://www.google.com/search?q=cru...57j0i512l9.4580j0j15&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


Was that on Disney channel?


----------



## Lara

Yes, Cruella (not animated) is on the Disney Channel. My daughter added me to her account for free.
She had a free trial and decided to extend it through the Christmas Season

The movie will probably be snubbed for the Oscars due to being a Disney production (and half comedy, half drama)
but it deserves Oscars on many levels...
Emma Stone for best actress, set design, costume design, soundtrack (lots of great oldies)

I've never seen such a lonnnnggg list of credits at the end! It took an army to make it happen!


----------



## Ruthanne

Paco Dennis said:


> Before The Streets (2016 - free rated 6.8)​This movie 's theme is about how a tribal culture deals with crime and deep feelings of shame, guilt, depression, justice, etc....
> 
> _"Before The Streets - Shawnouk, a young Atikamekw, commits a crime. After escaping into the forest, he returns to his community, where he tries healing by investing the native traditionalism."_
> 
> 1h 35min


I'm going to start watching some of these movies on YouTube.  Until you posted about several of them I was not aware YouTube had movies!,,


----------



## Paco Dennis

This one I am putting here because it was a coincidence that yesterday some started a thread topic "Marijuana". It seemed rather positive about it, and then later I was going through the recommended YouTube movies when this came up.

Secret Ingredient | Free Drama Movie | AWARD WINNING  ( 2017 rated (7.8!) - free )​So I clicked to read the blurb. I watched it and it was GREAT! It is a Mongolian film so there are English subtitles ( I slow it down to .75 if i need
 to ) and the plot was extremely positive for Marijuana being a "miracle" flower. The acting is supberb and the music and social ambience is quite interesting ( being Mongolian ). I had one of my "coincidental synchronicity" moments...so I will post the link also to the "Marijuana" thread. 

_"Secret Ingredient - An underpaid train mechanic gives his father a cake made of stolen marijuana to relieve his cancer pain, but he is cornered by the criminals who are searching for their drugs and the nosy neighbors who want a recipe for the "healing" cake. 

Secret Ingredient (2017) Director: Gjorce Stavreski Writer: Gjorce Stavreski Stars: Blagoj Veselinov, Anastas Tanovski, Aksel Mehmet Genres: Comedy, Drama Runtime: 1h 44min Country: Republic of Macedonia Language: Macedonian"
_


----------



## Tom 86

Space Cowboys with the G.K's about 11 years ago.


----------



## Paco Dennis

You People ( rated 6.7 - free )​_"You People" is a satirical comedy about modern stereotypes, chronicling the life of an intelligent, white-washed, African-American college student, adopted by a liberal Caucasian family, who has a crisis of identity while growing up in bible belt, white suburbia with his urban hip-hop culture obsessed, white best friend. When an attractive girl on campus approaches the black protagonist based on his "presumed" stereotypical traits, he has to undergo a "cultural transformation" with the help of his white companion to tap into his inner "blackness." With a fresh, topical examination of identity, an eclectic mix of minority characters (e.g. Asians, LGBT, Hispanics, etc.) playing against type, and a strong emphasis on self-discovery, empathy, and tolerance, "You People" aims to tell a conventional story, unconventionally."_

I loved it!!!


----------



## timoc

What Was the Last Movie You Watched?​
*I think it was called* 'What the butler saw', it was on Blackpool promenade.  I put a penny into the slot and turned this little handle and then the thing came alive. The faster I turned the handle, then the faster the characters moved on screen. 
He was a filthy blighter that butler and I watched it five times.


----------



## Smiley Holly

Stillwater- Rated R Starring Matt Damon & Abigail Breslin

This movie is about a young women (Breslin) who is imprisoned in France for a murder she did not commit. Her father (Damon) comes to France to help set her free. The movie has a good story behind it, but the only thing is that is takes way too long to get into the story and once it does to wraps it up so quickly at the end it it also doesn't make sense what happens.


----------



## Ruthanne

Bonnie and Clyde.  Warren Beatty and Faye Dunawaye.  About the infamous Barrow gang.  Wild and breathtaking.  Very good movie on network tv.


----------



## jerry old

The Queen
Helen Mirren has a marked resemblance to the actual queen.
PM Blair and the Queen decide how to deal with Princess Diana's death
The queen's stance was, Diana no longer had any involvement with the royal family..
It is a 'talkie.'
(Whats this-you have to walk backwards after  you are presented to the queen or king?)


----------



## Shero

Both my husband and  myself enjoyed this movie last week and would recommend it:


----------



## Shero

I watched this one only to keep my husband company, but found it interesting also, so I recommend it if you like an unusual movie.






It is about a struggling reporter in Iraq gets the scoop of a lifetime when he meets Lyn Cassady, a man who claims to be from a unit of psychic soldiers who have been reactivated for duty. Cannot say more or I give the plot away!


----------



## Ruthanne

My Dad's Christmas Date on Netflix.  British comedy.  Pretty good.

The Big Wedding with Robert DiNiro and Susan Sarandon and Diane Keaton.  It was just ok imo.  On Netflix.


----------



## kburra

*Avatar 2
*


----------



## dseag2

Today at the theater, "The House of Gucci".  There were about 7 people in the theater.  If Lady Gaga isn't nominated for an Academy Award I will be surprised.  Fantastic movie!  I never knew anything about the Gucci family, but the film is fascinating.  

The trailer doesn't do it justice...


----------



## Gary O'

What Was the Last Movie You Watched?​
War and Peace

As long as the book.....longer, actually


----------



## Ruthanne

I watched The Holiday the other night for the second time.  I saw it a few years ago, too.  I really love this movie.  It's romantic, and funny, and fun!  I saw it on Netflix.


----------



## Ruthanne

*Father Christmas* on Netflix.  Kelsey Grammar is one of the actors. I enjoyed it!  I thought it was a good story with a good story line and believable actors/actresses in a great setting, too.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Ruthanne said:


> I watched The Holiday the other night for the second time.  I saw it a few years ago, too.  I really love this movie.  It's romantic, and funny, and fun!  I saw it on Netflix.
> 
> View attachment 196974


Oh  I love that movie, especially Kate Winslet’s role!  She and Eli Walloch were great!

I just finished watching “Respect” with Jennifer Hudson…. Great movie, great voice! I have a whole new level of respect (pun totally intended) for Aretha Franklin.


----------



## Ruthanne

CinnamonSugar said:


> Oh  I love that movie, especially Kate Winslet’s role!  She and Eli Walloch were great!
> 
> I just finished watching “Respect” with Jennifer Hudson…. Great movie, great voice! I have a whole new level of respect (pun totally intended) for Aretha Franklin.
> View attachment 197107


On what channel did you watch the movie?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Ruthanne said:


> On what channel did you watch the movie?


Amazon Prime.  Had to rent it but it was worth it


----------



## Ruthanne

CinnamonSugar said:


> Amazon Prime.  Had to rent it but it was worth it


Good to know!  Thanks!


----------



## Meringue

A 2019 Acadamey award winning film "Parasite" about a poor Korean family who wangle their way into the household of a wealthy one. With a shocking finale.


----------



## Ruthanne

Meringue said:


> A 2019 Acadamey award winning film "Parasite" about a poor Korean family who wangle their way into the household of a wealthy one. With a shocking finale.


Sounds like something I'd like to watch.  Was it on Netflix or on Prime?  I have those two.


----------



## Ruthanne

I watched *Friendsgiving* on Netflix.  Jane Seymour is in it.  I liked it a lot.  Thought it made for an interesting story and didn't seem like a copycat of anything either.


----------



## David777

Last night warmly on couch under an old goose down sleeping bag, on youtube watched the 2 part English 2009 sci-fi tv miniseries:
The Day of the Triffids​
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1332653/

Note I have an external 24 inch 4k UHD monitor I run off my Dell  XPS 15 9550 laptop.  Actually pretty good with nice effects and action but could have been better. Good ending.  Joely Richardson has such a cute nose.


----------



## Ruthanne

Watched *A Castle For Christmas* on Netflix.  One of the stars is Brooke Shields.  It was very good!  I am really getting into the Christmas movies now.


----------



## Meringue

Ruthanne said:


> Sounds like something I'd like to watch.  Was it on Netflix or on Prime?  I have those two.


Ruthanne, here in the UK  it was on ' All 4' yes it is available on Amazon Prime. I enjoyed this quirky dark yet comic film, Hope you do also.


----------



## Ruthanne

Meringue said:


> Ruthanne, here in the UK  it was on ' All 4' yes it is available on Amazon Prime. I enjoyed this quirky dark yet comic film, Hope you do also.


Thank you!


----------



## Ruthanne

Last night I watched Christmas Catch on Netflix.  Loved this one!


----------



## JustinCase

'Defiance' with With Daniel Craig & Liev Schreiber.  Watch it about every 3 years.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Amerigeddon (rated 3.3 - free)​
This movie actually has Alex Jones in it as an ACTOR! I had to watch the whole thing just to see what kind of ending they would spin. I predicted it...it was inevitable. It stays non- political as in Democrats vs Republicans.

_"A fictional depiction of a future wherein a globalist terrorist organization aligned with the United Nations to disable the United States' power grid and institutes Martial Law. It will take a dedicated family of patriots armed with strong survival skills and the remains of the Second Amendment to save America and reclaim its freedom._"


----------



## helenbacque

_The Judge _with Robert Downey, Jr and Robert Duval on Hulu.


----------



## Ruthanne

On Netflix:  Snowbound for Christmas.  A good, romantic love story for Christmas .


----------



## Ruthanne

Paco Dennis said:


> Amerigeddon (rated 3.3 - free)​
> This movie actually has Alex Jones in it as an ACTOR! I had to watch the whole thing just to see what kind of ending they would spin. I predicted it...it was inevitable. It stays non- political as in Democrats vs Republicans.
> 
> _"A fictional depiction of a future wherein a globalist terrorist organization aligned with the United Nations to disable the United States' power grid and institutes Martial Law. It will take a dedicated family of patriots armed with strong survival skills and the remains of the Second Amendment to save America and reclaim its freedom._"


I have to watch this one-sounds pretty interesting.


----------



## oldpop

The Beatles: Get Back 1 thru 3.


----------



## win231

Ruthanne said:


> Watched Hang Em High again.  Eastwood's movies are always good.
> 
> Loved him in Bridges of Madison County, too.


That was a good one.  Also "Pale Rider."


----------



## oldpeculier

The Alpinist. A documentary of a solo alpine climber, Marc-Andre Leclerc.
On Netflix.
Stunning and beautiful visuals. Extraordinary climber with a fearless heart.


----------



## Colleen

We watched The Jungle Cruise tonight starring Dwayne Johnson and Emily Blunt. Cute movie


----------



## Ruthanne

win231 said:


> That was a good one.  Also "Pale Rider."


I watched that one, too, it is good!


----------



## dseag2

Meringue said:


> A 2019 Acadamey award winning film "Parasite" about a poor Korean family who wangle their way into the household of a wealthy one. With a shocking finale.


Fantastic movie!  We saw it in the theater.


----------



## Ruthanne

*Operation Christmas Drop *on Netflix--I enjoyed it.  It's a true story about how the USAF helps many islanders.

*Christmas in the Heartland*--on Netflix--pretty good.  About 2 teenage girls who switch places and all about their families.


----------



## moviequeen1

helenbacque said:


> _The Judge _with Robert Downey, Jr and Robert Duval on Hulu.


I saw this in movie theatre when it came out,throughly enjoyed it Sue


----------



## helenbacque

moviequeen1 said:


> I saw this in movie theatre when it came out,throughly enjoyed it Sue


I did too. Great acting.


----------



## Lara

"American Pickle" on HBO starring Seth Rogan playing 2 very different characters and he does a phenomenal job of it. 

The first 1/4 of the  movie  makes you wonder if you should continue...you should!! It gets clever and interesting with a twist at the end. 
I really enjoyed it!!

There are three poignant messages that are made very clear. Be true to your convictions. Never give up on your dream. Be loyal and forgiving to your family. The movie is a Sony production.


----------



## Colleen

"Black Widow" last night on Prime, starring Scarlett Johansson. I love all the Avenger movies...hubby not so much.


----------



## Lara

Colleen said:


> "Black Widow" last night on Prime, starring Scarlett Johansson. I love all the Avenger movies...hubby not so much.


@Colleen Just curious, why don't you like Scarlett Johansson's hubby?


----------



## officerripley

_Office Christmas Party_ (free on xFinity On Demand)...ugh, Ugh, UGH! Have seen a lot of the actors in other things and they were good in the other things but I guess it was the script for this one...ewww!

Now we love to watch _While You Were Sleeping_ (on DVD; Sandra Bullock, 1995) every year during the Holidays, one of those not-exactly-a-Christmas-movie movies but very good. And tonight it'll be _The Family Man_ (xFinity On Demand; Nicolas Cage, 2000), also a fun one this time of year.

P.S. Huzz made sure I posted this about _Office Christmas Party_ and how bad it was; he hated it too!


----------



## mellowyellow

_The Father _with Anthony Hopkins.


----------



## Lara

"Miss Potter"...true story staring Renee Zellweger
FREE Movie in it's entirety...with this link from Youtube

hmmm...I watched the whole movie free but using the link I just posted is now not working for me. It said my browser can't play it. Yet I just watched it. I hope you can access it alright.






Inspired by a true story set in Victorian England, a tale charting the life of Beatrix Potter--a literary phenomenon of the early 20th century. At a time when most young women of her class aimed only to make a good marriage, Beatrix became an iconic figure, swimming quietly, but with great fortitude, against the tide. She created a series of books and characters that are as beloved today as they were a hundred years ago, and since their publication they have never been out of print. She was also a distinguished painter and--had she been a man--her botanical drawings would have been snapped up by the Royal Horticultural Society at Kew Gardens. In addition, by the time she died in 1943, Beatrix Potter had purchased vast swathes of the Lake District that she left to the then fledgling British conservation trust, the National Trust. That so much of this glorious countryside that inspired her, remains as it was in Beatrix Potter's day for others to enjoy, is her bequest to the nation.


----------



## Paco Dennis

deleted


----------



## Paco Dennis

The Trouble With the Truth ( free )​Musician and starving artist Robert reconsiders his own failed marriage to Emily after his daughter announces that she's engaged.

Comment...my sentiments also.





                          Raja Aziz Raja Ma'arof                      ​ 3 days ago 

   Yes an awesome story. Narratively beautiful conversations from the start. It began with dad-daughter conversation with the crossword "penitence" that defines the the drama.  I really love each line of talks & arguments. They looked real & spontaneous.  It was about love & regrets. Assumptions & mistrust. Let go & moving on...  Congratulations to the director, Lea, John et al.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Cellmates ( free )​Good, and entertaining, especially if your into conflict resolution. 

_"Leroy Lowe, grand dragon of the Texas Ku Klux Klan confronts everything he's been taught to hate when he's sentenced to three years of hard labor on a prison work farm, where Warden Merville, dead set on rehabilitating Leroy, chooses Emilio, a Hispanic field worker imprisoned for fighting for labor rights, to be his cell-mate. Leroy, confined in a small cell with the enemy, far from the KKK comrades who deserted him, finds the chatty Emilio slowly chipping away at his anger and prejudice. His weekly rehabilitation meetings with the warden, barely tolerable as the man drones on about farm labor and field crops, take on a different meaning when Madalena, a beautiful Mexican maid is hired to clean the warden's office. An unconventional love story develops that opens Leroy's eyes to the possibility of a different life. And a man who was a born and bred racist finds himself heading down a completely different path to salvation. —__Jason Salzman"_

_tagline : A heartwarming buddy comedy with something to offend everyone.





_


----------



## Paco Dennis

The Soloist (2009 rated 6.7 - free)​Amazing coincidence again. I had heard a beautiful symphony early this morning in my imagination and found one, then posted it to the "music to relax to". Then I saw the video on how Finland is curing homelessness, and posted it, with some very thoughtful comments. Then this movie shows up and combines BOTH. It also brings to the fore how a deep friendship can heal deep troubles.

Academy Award nominee Robert Downey Jr. and Academy Award winner Jamie Foxx star in an extraordinary and inspiring true story of how a chance meeting can change a life.  The Soloist tells the poignant and ultimately soaring tale of a Los Angeles newspaper reporter who discovers a brilliant and distracted, homeless street musician, with unsinkable passion, and the unique friendship and bond that transforms both their lives. The remarkable performances make for an unforgettable experience in what is hailed as "a courageous and uncompromising film"  (Gene Shalit, TODAY).

1:57:01
Robert Downey Jr. Jamie Foxx Catherine Keener Stephen Root Tom Hollander Justin Martin Rachael Harris Justin Rodgers Hall​


----------



## garyt1957

The new Bond movie


----------



## dseag2

I watched Being The Ricardos today at the theater.  It was about Lucille Ball and Desi Arnaz.  Nicole Kidman and Javier Bardem were great in their roles as Lucy and Desi.  It was pretty eye-opening, and the references to the 50's were great.  Lucille Ball was an absolute control freak when it came to the scenes, and she and Desi were brilliant in their different ways.  The Fred and Ethel characters were great as well.  Excellent movie.


----------



## S. Mary Cole

"Midnight Cowboy"


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pepper

Oh, did I have fun seeing this again after 45 years!  It's on HBO Max:






I would have dressed Robert a bit differently but no one asked me to!  Some very silly scenes, but the concert still is great, IMO


----------



## John cycling

Paco Dennis said:


> Cellmates ( free )​Good, and entertaining, especially if you're into conflict resolution.



Nice movie.  Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## RubyK

A Castle for Christmas - It is a typical Christmas movie ... pleasant and happy with no violence or guns. I enjoyed it. 

A Castle for Christmas


----------



## oldpeculier

*THE UNFORGIVABLE*
Drama
Sandra Bullock, Vincent D'Onofrio, Viola Davis

On Netflix


----------



## Gary O'

Loved this one
Human interest movies are where this geezer's mind goes these days

And this is one;


----------



## Ruthanne

RubyK said:


> A Castle for Christmas - It is a typical Christmas movie ... pleasant and happy with no violence or guns. I enjoyed it.
> 
> A Castle for Christmas


I watched it too.  I loved it!


----------



## Ruthanne

The Unforgivable starring Sandra Bullock.  She's convicted of murder and done her time.  This is about her life after release.  Excellent movie Imo.  On Netflix.


----------



## StarSong

Rewatching _Band of Brothers.  _Great book, great limited HBO series. Watching it on Hulu, but also own the DVD boxed set.


----------



## Ruthanne

The Shed on Netflix...very good and makes a person think a lot.


----------



## RadishRose

Three life long girlfriends travel to Italy together to attend a cooking course in Puglia, and here they each find the opportunity to redefine themselves.

Danish with English subtitles.


----------



## Ruthanne

RadishRose said:


> Three life long girlfriends travel to Italy together to attend a cooking course in Puglia, and here they each find the opportunity to redefine themselves.
> 
> Danish with English subtitles.


Is it on Netflix or Prime or something to else?


----------



## RadishRose

Ruthanne said:


> Is it on Netflix or Prime or something to else?


Oops sorry Ruthanne; it's free on Amazon Prime;  it's for rent on YouTube.


----------



## Ruthanne

RadishRose said:


> Oops sorry Ruthanne; it's free on Amazon Prime;  it's for rent on YouTube.


I have Prime so I'll watch it, thanks!


----------



## win231

"Eye For an Eye."
_Sally Field got it done!_


----------



## officerripley

_Venom 2: Let There Be Carnage_: ugh.


----------



## Verisure

Ruthanne said:


> What Was the Last Movie You Watched?​


*At the cinema? *The last movie I paid to see was *"Amadeus" *(1984). I loved that film but the ticket was soooooo expensive that I swore never to go to the cinema again. However, a few years later I won a ticket to see *"Gorillas in the Mist" *(1988). I'm glad I didn't pay to see that film. I didn't like it.


----------



## Ruthanne

Christmas With a View on Netflix.  Pretty good.


----------



## Ruthanne

Christmas Break-In.  With Danny Glover.  Very good on Netflix.


----------



## Tish

Spencer.


----------



## Gaer

"The Unforgivable"  Sandra Bullock's acting was brilliant!  The writing, film editing, directing, everything:  Brilliant!
All the movies seem so predictable.  This one wasn't!


----------



## Ruthanne

Gaer said:


> "The Unforgivable"  Sandra Bullock's acting was brilliant!  The writing, film editing, directing, everything:  Brilliant!
> All the movies seem so predictable.  This one wasn't!


I just watched that one too a few days ago and loved it.


----------



## Ruthanne

Verisure said:


> *At the cinema? *The last movie I paid to see was *"Amadeus" *(1984). I loved that film but the ticket was soooooo expensive that I swore never to go to the cinema again. However, a few years later I won a ticket to see *"Gorillas in the Mist" *(1988). I'm glad I didn't pay to see that film. I didn't like it.


No doesn't have to be at the cinema or new either.  We appreciate all movies and also what you watched them on...like Netflix or Prime or broadcast tv or a specific app or channel.  It's nice to hear your opinion of the movies, too


----------



## Paco Dennis

"Dexter" star Michael Hall...plus Peter Fonda, Brie Larson, and Lucy Liu
The Trouble with Bliss (2011 - free)​AWARD WINNING Drama Movie starring Peter Fonda: The Trouble with Bliss - A guy in his mid-thirties watches as his life comically unravels after he enters into a relationship with the daughter of a former high school classmate. 

_"IMDB review

The well acted, odd storyline kept us interested. The main character is seemingly an unmotivated mid-thirties flunky who evolves throughout the film, but not how you might expect. Despite his lack of redeeming qualities he somehow draws you in. Perhaps it is his innate charm, or his boyish qualities and laissez faire approach. His quirky teen-aged girlfriend simultaneously provokes and entices, impossible to predict - nearly. This is not a formulaic Hollywood piece, though the film does not exactly break new ground either. Enjoy!!"_

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1483756/


----------



## Ruthanne

Watched Pottersville on Netflix early this morning.  It was one of those movies you could call "stupid funny!"  It says it's taking place during the holiday season but I didn't notice a whole lot about that. It kept my attention and kept me entertained.  If you wonder about Bigfoot this is your movie....lol


----------



## Verisure

Ruthanne said:


> No doesn't have to be at the cinema or new either.  We appreciate all movies and also what you watched them on...like Netflix or Prime or broadcast tv or a specific app or channel.  It's nice to hear your opinion of the movies, too


Oh, in that case, *"Better Call Saul"! *Twice.


----------



## Verisure

Ruthanne said:


> Watched Pottersville on Netflix early this morning.  It was one of those movies you could call "stupid funny!"  It says it's taking place during the holiday season but I didn't notice a whole lot about that. It kept my attention and kept me entertained.  If you wonder about Bigfoot this is your movie....lol


I'm on my way to watch it now. You say it's *"stupid funny" *so you won't take it personally if I don't like it?


----------



## Ruthanne

Verisure said:


> I'm on my way to watch it now. You say it's *"stupid funny" *so you won't take it personally if I don't like it?


Not at all...lol.


----------



## Verisure

Ruthanne said:


> Not at all...lol.


*”You made us look like a bunch of idiots!”* says the furry.


----------



## JaniceM

The last movie I watched was A Husband for Christmas on Bouncetv last night.


----------



## oldpeculier

*Darkest Hour*
Drama
Gary Oldman. Kristin Scott Thomas, Lily James
The leadup to British Prime Minister Winston Churchill's defiant speech to "never surrender",
On Netflix


----------



## Feelslikefar

At least once during the Christmas Season, I'll pull out the 1951 version of 'A Christmas Carol' on DVD.
Alastair Sim performance sets the tone for the season. 
Never tire of this story.


----------



## squatting dog

Finally worked up the nerve to watch Platoon. Only got halfway through... gave me chills.


----------



## fmdog44

squatting dog said:


> Finally worked up the nerve to watch Platoon. Only got halfway through... gave me chills.


Platoon is a sick flick.


----------



## fmdog44

The Heiress made in 1949 directed by William Wyler. Olivia DeHavilland plays a bitter woman in love with Montgomery Cliff who is a scoundrel. Ralph Richardson plays her strict father and Miriam Hopkins plays her friend. DeHavilland's performance is her best and Richardson is also great


----------



## dobielvr

The Power of the Dog...Netflix.

Slow moving western, not a type of movie that I normally watch...but I stuck w/it.
2 brothers, both very different.   Own a ranch...I dont want to give the story away.


----------



## squatting dog

fmdog44 said:


> Platoon is a sick flick.


Undoubtedly, but, whoever wrote it, must have had some firsthand knowledge of that area in the first part of that film. I was transferred to the 25th infantry (after the 199th closed their colors) and spent some time in that exact terrain. (Night ambush etc.) I couldn't get more than about 20 minute's into this film, so, I have no way of knowing if it got "holly wooded" later on in the flick.


----------



## Ruthanne

The Claus Family on Netflix.  Liked it a lot.  A sweet Christmas  movie.


----------



## Verisure

fmdog44 said:


> Platoon is a sick flick.


"Sick", as in today's young vernacular?


----------



## Verisure

squatting dog said:


> Finally worked up the nerve to watch Platoon. Only got halfway through... gave me chills.


We were just kids. I was 19 and so were the majority. There was one guy who was 21 and I thought he was "old".


----------



## Colleen

Since it's getting close to Christmas, we got out our Christmas flix. Tonight it was National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation. Watch it every year and it still makes us laugh  Tomorrow night it will be Christmas Story. It brings back a lot of memories of our childhood.


----------



## Gemma




----------



## Ruthanne

Colleen said:


> Since it's getting close to Christmas, we got out our Christmas flix. Tonight it was National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation. Watch it every year and it still makes us laugh  Tomorrow night it will be Christmas Story. It brings back a lot of memories of our childhood.


Cool.  I've been watching lots of Christmas  movies too


----------



## Ruthanne

Just watched Good Sam.  I thought it was a good movie and mysterious and romantic, too.


----------



## Paco Dennis

The Legend of the Christmas Witch ( 2018, free, Italian but dubbed in English )​By day Paola is a school teacher, but at night she turns into the Christmas Witch, a magical creature who brings gifts to good children on Little Christmas Eve. One night she disappears, kidnapped by Mr. Johnny, a cruel Toymaker whose childhood was ruined by the Witch and now seeks revenge. Six brave students learn her secret and embark on a rescue mission. Can they save Paola, and Christmas? Director: Michele Soavi Writer: Nicola Guaglianone Stars: Paola Cortellesi, Stefano Fresi, Fausto Maria Sciarappa

comment

There’s a nice lore around the main character, based on the Italian legend, and an effective mix of twinkly Christmas lights and slightly darker atmosphere, making this an entertaining and unusual viewing option for the season.


----------



## dseag2

Nightmare Alley.  It was set in the 40's and it was great!  The trailer doesn't tell you nearly enough.


----------



## katlupe

While You Were Sleeping with Sandra Bullock on Tubi. It is a romantic comedy with a cute story. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Jackie23

I watch American Murder on Netflix that someone talked about on this forum recently.


----------



## Ruthanne

On Netflix--An El Camino Christmas.  I had no idea how  a Christmas movie could be like this one.  Didn't like it.  Too violent for me.


----------



## Verisure

Ruthanne said:


> On Netflix--An El Camino Christmas.  ......  Didn't like it.  Too violent for me.


I too dislike violence. I haven't seen that film and I definitely won't. I started watching two films back-to-back recently and I stopped them both in the first 5 minutes because of violence. Don't need it, don't want it. The same with sex scenes. I don't need to see 10 or 15 minutes of bumping and grunting in the bedroom in order to accept that two characters in the film are having an affair or that they love each other. If I have the urge to see a porn film I can do that instead .... and not be distracted by "a plot". BTW: Car chases and long, drawn-out fist fights put me to sleep zzzzzzzzz ........


----------



## Ruthanne

Verisure said:


> I too dislike violence. I haven't seen that film and I definitely won't. I started watching two films back-to-back recently and I stopped them both in the first 5 minutes because of violence. Don't need it, don't want it. The same with sex scenes. I don't need to see 10 or 15 minutes of bumping and grunting in the bedroom in order to accept that two characters in the film are having an affair or that they love each other. If I have the urge to see a porn film I can do that instead .... and not be distracted by "a plot". BTW: Car chases and long, drawn-out fist fights put me to sleep zzzzzzzzz ........


I have been steering clear of violent films for some time so when I watched El Camino I was repulsed.  I don't even know why I watched the entire movie.  Only good thing about it was that at the end it got a bit better.


----------



## Ruthanne

Good Sam on Netflix.  I really liked it a lot.  About a good Samaritan and what he does to help others.


----------



## Verisure

Ruthanne said:


> I have been steering clear of violent films for some time ......


I don't even understand why such films are made. What is their purpose? Maybe I'm just an old fuddy-duddy but there are several more things in modern films that turn me off:

* 20-minute fight scene at the end of a film. He's dead! No, he's not! Now he is! No, he's still not! Yes, he is! Nope!
* The fight scene in darkness.
* The "hand-held" camera technique & the quick snip, almost strobe-flash sequences that give me a headache.


----------



## Kaila

Ruthanne said:


> Good Sam on Netflix.  I really liked it a lot.  About a good Samaritan and what he does to help others.


Thanks for that recommendation.  I'll keep an eye out for it.  (I don't have Netflix, but I have a few channels that show movies.)

I dislike violence in movies, too, nor do I enjoy sex scenes, and I especially do not like the two in combination. 

Therefore, it counts out a lot of movies and shows. 

I think I might like _Good Sam. 
 Thanks again, Ruthanne._


----------



## dobielvr

The Unforgiven....w/Sandra Bullock.  It was OK.  Netflix

I was a little disappointed with the ending.


----------



## J-Kat

News Of The World.  Tom Hanks stars as a man who is making his way to his home in south Texas after the Civil War.  Along the way he stops in towns and reads newspapers to the citizens to make a little money.  At one stop he is convinced to escort a young girl who had been a captive of Indians for several years to her relatives along the way.  The trip was dangerous and they encountered difficulties.  The movie was based on the book of the same name by Paulette Jiles (one of my favorite authors).  The book was much better than the movie, IMO.


----------



## Ruthanne

Kaila said:


> Thanks for that recommendation.  I'll keep an eye out for it.  (I don't have Netflix, but I have a few channels that show movies.)
> 
> I dislike violence in movies, too, nor do I enjoy sex scenes, and I especially do not like the two in combination.
> 
> Therefore, it counts out a lot of movies and shows.
> 
> I think I might like _Good Sam.
> Thanks again, Ruthanne._


I think Good Sam would be a good film for you.  It's mysterious, too, but no violence and I don't believe it had any sex scenes either.  I really enjoyed it.


----------



## jerry old

Winter's Bone
Jennifer Lawrence, John Hawkes - excellent.
cinematography is great, captures the landscape, the people and the hopelessness of people who do not know their hopeless.

A meth cooking father makes bond and gets out of jail, then disappears.
His shack and land was used as surety for his bond, if he fails to appear for court date, forfeiting his bond-he does not appear.
If daddy does not appear in court and explain why he missed his court date, the bails bondmen will seize the house, putting
his family out in the winter.

The other household members, a senile mother, a young boy and girl and a teenage daughter.
The movie is about search for daddy by the teenage daughter.

Movie is bleak, harrowing and not for the easily disturbed. It is Grit Lit at it's best.






g


----------



## Ruthanne

Christmas Snowbound--on Netflix.  It was pretty good.


----------



## katlupe

Becoming The Ricardos on Prime Video with Nicole Kidman playing Lucille Ball. My bf thought it was really good. Me? Not so much. It was free so that was good.


----------



## Ruthanne

The Shack on Netflix.  Pretty good and makes a person think a lot.


----------



## Pepper

katlupe said:


> Becoming The Ricardos on Prime Video with Nicole Kidman playing Lucille Ball. My bf thought it was really good. Me? Not so much. It was free so that was good.


I'm loving it!  Will see second half tonight.  Ashamed to say I can't sit through a whole movie at home.  I get distracted.


----------



## katlupe

Pepper said:


> I'm loving it!  Will see second half tonight.  Ashamed to say I can't sit through a whole movie at home.  I get distracted.


I think I would have liked a better story, not just about the bad stuff at the end of their marriage. I have watched the documentary their daughter did of their home movies over and over. I think a movie about them meeting and falling in love would be better, at least for me. I love romance! Even if it doesn't last.


----------



## IFortuna

Escanaba in the Moonlight.


----------



## palides2021

_Holiday Inn_ with Bing Crosby and Fred Astaire. Love Irving Berlin's music, Crosby's singing, and Astaire's dancing.
Just the right mix for the holidays.

Here are one of the songs:


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Due to my ADD, I tend to watch more than one movie at a time, usually getting through about 23-25 minutes of each per viewing until I finally see the end. This happens with rare exceptions. I'm currently watching Blood Moon (have about 20 minutes left) and The Titanic with more than an hour to go. I just finished watching Crawl. Wasn't impressed so FF through some of the movie.


----------



## ronaldj

just finished Die Hard, now its Christmas time.


----------



## dseag2

Pepper said:


> I'm loving it!  Will see second half tonight.  Ashamed to say I can't sit through a whole movie at home.  I get distracted.


I saw it at the theater.  Loved it.  Thought the Lucy, Desi, Fred and Ethel actors were great and the whole back story about the production of the show was very interesting.  Especially the part about introducing Lucy's pregnancy, but I won't spoil it.


----------



## palides2021

Just watched _The Santa Claus_ with Tim Allen. Funny and silly, yet heartwarming. Plan to see the sequels. Have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## IFortuna

*Merry Christmas!*

*Happy New Year!*


----------



## Ruthanne

IFortuna said:


> *Merry Christmas!*
> 
> *Happy New Year!*


Back atcha!


----------



## jerry old

Child 44
Serial killer targets young boy...during the Stalin era where there was  no crime in Russia...
Policeman tries to investigate murders, difficult as he has to do it not attracting his superiors notice-how to investigate
crime if there is no crime in Russia?

(Also depicts of the pressure to denounce people in the Stalin Era-the policeman's wife has been denounced as a spy.  If he too does not denounce her there will be repercussions.  He chooses not to denounce his spouse; shipped to Siberia, stripped of rank...
This was secondary plot, but far more interesting that the search for the serial killer.) 

Movies is grubby, life  is daily struggles and always the suspicion that you will be denounced and carried off to gulag .
He finds killer...  I was much more interested in the depictions of people fear of being reported as anti-revolutionaries.


----------



## Alligatorob

Christmas Carol, 3 versions so far.  My Christmas tradition.


----------



## IFortuna

Kaila said:


> Thanks for that recommendation.  I'll keep an eye out for it.  (I don't have Netflix, but I have a few channels that show movies.)
> 
> I dislike violence in movies, too, nor do I enjoy sex scenes, and I especially do not like the two in combination.
> 
> Therefore, it counts out a lot of movies and shows.
> 
> I think I might like _Good Sam.
> Thanks again, Ruthanne._


I cancelled Netflix and Hulu.  I will have to wait unless I can find some of these movies on Amazon Prime.  Watching sex scenes in movies is boring to me. I am o.k. with some violence if it is not gratuitous. For instance, I love the John Wick movies where the violence appears to be righteous.  Besides, I adore Keanu Reeves who works very hard to do his own physical work in a scene. He is almost a Senior!


----------



## Ruthanne

Alligatorob said:


> Christmas Carol, 3 versions so far.  My Christmas tradition.


What channel?


----------



## Ruthanne

jerry old said:


> Child 44
> Serial killer targets young boy...during the Stalin era where there was  no crime in Russia...
> Policeman tries to investigate murders, difficult as he has to do it not attracting his superiors notice-how to investigate
> crime if there is no crime in Russia?
> 
> (Also depicts of the pressure to denounce people in the Stalin Era-the policeman's wife has been denounced as a spy.  If he too does not denounce her there will be repercussions.  He chooses not to denounce his spouse; shipped to Siberia, stripped of rank...
> This was secondary plot, but far more interesting that the search for the serial killer.)
> 
> Movies is grubby, life  is daily struggles and always the suspicion that you will be denounced and carried off to gulag .
> He finds killer...  I was much more interested in the depictions of people fear of being reported as anti-revolutionaries.


What channel?


----------



## jerry old

Ruthanne said:


> What channel?


Direct TV is giving  us seven channels of free movies this weekend (Hey, there's nothing free about it.)


----------



## Bretrick

Last night I watched At Eternity's Gate. 2018
A biographical drama about the final years of painter Vincent van Gogh's life.
Willem Dafoe plays Van Goth, Oscar Isaac plays Paul Gauguin.
I enjoyed this movie.


----------



## Ruthanne

Bretrick said:


> Last night I watched At Eternity's Gate. 2018
> A biographical drama about the final years of painter Vincent van Gogh's life.
> Willem Dafoe plays Van Goth, Oscar Isaac plays Paul Gauguin.
> I enjoyed this movie.


I love biographies!  Sounds good.  Wonder if it's on Netflix.  I wrote it down to watch.


----------



## Bretrick

Ruthanne said:


> I love biographies!  Sounds good.  Wonder if it's on Netflix.  I wrote it down to watch.


 I watched it on DVD I got from the library


----------



## Sassycakes

The other night on Amazon Prime I watched "Being the Ricardos" Nicole Kidman played Lucille Ball and Javier Bardem played Desi Arness. I really enjoyed the movie.


----------



## Ruthanne

Sassycakes said:


> The other night on Amazon Prime I watched "Being the Ricardos" Nicole Kidman played Lucille Ball and Javier Bardem played Desi Arness. I really enjoyed the movie.


I didn't know it's on Prime.  I have Prime.  I'll look it up.  I always like I Love Lucy show.


----------



## kburra

Love Actually,yep and oldie 2003,but one of the best Christmas movies of all time.
Love Actually - romantic - comedy - 2003 - trailer - HD - YouTube


----------



## Sassycakes

Ruthanne said:


> I didn't know it's on Prime.  I have Prime.  I'll look it up.  I always like I Love Lucy show.


My daughter told me it was on Prime. When I was young I loved watching I love lucy my bedtime was 15 minutes before I Love Lucy was over and no matter how much I tried to stall I couldn't win and had to go to bed. So I was thrilled to see the movie.


----------



## Ruthanne

I did a search on Netflix for a movie and they didn't have it but recommended others.  The one I chose is called I'm Thinking of Ending Things.  It was certainly different than most I've seen and I found that refreshing.

It seems it's about a girl and a guy who get together.  She has her doubts about him but he seems beyond interested.

It's a poetic type of movie as best as I can describe.  I thought it was excellent.


----------



## Alligatorob

Ruthanne said:


> What channel?


Amazon Prime


----------



## officerripley

_Don't Look Up_, Netflix original; excellent!


----------



## JustBonee

My very favorite Christmas  Movie ..


----------



## feywon

officerripley said:


> _Don't Look Up_, Netflix original; excellent!


Oh, Yes...daughter and i watched it yesterday.  Very good. Unfortunately would be breaking rules to give any kind of synopsis since it is social & political satire.  Can say main  antagonist is an asteroid big enough to destroy most life on earth  and maybe planet itself.  Yet it is comedy, full of laughs if you like spot on satire.


----------



## win231

"Lethal Vows."
Non fiction about a doctor who poisoned 2 wives, his daughter & his attorney.  Spectacular performance by John Ritter.


----------



## David777

Will occasionally during lazy evenings try and find some obscure free online sci-fi movie on youtube I may have missed.  Most are not worth mentioning.  What I will relate herein is, I AM NOT GOING TO SEE THE NEW SPIDERMAN MOVIE despite the fact news media is blabbering away about it.  In fact go out of my way to avoid all comic book, super hero, fantasy, movies...yawn


----------



## officerripley

David777 said:


> Will occasionally during lazy evenings try and find some obscure free online sci-fi movie on youtube I may have missed.  Most are not worth mentioning.  What I will relate herein is, I AM NOT GOING TO SEE THE NEW SPIDERMAN MOVIE despite the fact news media is blabbering away about it.  In fact go out of my way to avoid all comic book, super hero, fantasy, movies...yawn


Same here; I just can't get into the superhero movies. One exception, though: _Unbreakable _starring Bruce Willis, Robin Wright and Samuel L. Jackson; one of those kind of thoughtful superhero movies, I guess; even if you're not a fan of any of those actors, movie is still good IMO.


----------



## Liberty

Ray

The story of Ray Charles - last night.  It was a very good movie, by the way.


----------



## feywon

officerripley said:


> Same here; I just can't get into the superhero movies. One exception, though: _Unbreakable _starring Bruce Willis, Robin Wright and Samuel L. Jackson; one of those kind of thoughtful superhero movies, I guess; even if you're not a fan of any of those actors, movie is still good IMO.


i'm not into the comic universe ones either, but i think Unbreakable is more appealing because of the way the story told.  

And thank you for reminding me i need to see if any of streaming services have the final chapter of that trilogy--Glass.  Split was 2nd.


----------



## feywon

Liberty said:


> Ray
> 
> The story of Ray Charles - last night.  It was a very good movie, by the way.


It was *very* good! Foxx did an excellent job. 

Today or tomorrow i plan on watching 'Respect' the story of Aretha Franklin.  One of Christmas gifts from daughter.  She's well aware how i feel about Ms. Franklin, who's music was the soundtrack of my 'wild oats' days.


----------



## Paco Dennis

A Smoky Mountain Christmas 1986 (rated 7.2 - free)​A country and western singer on a trip through the Tennessee mountains runs into a reclusive backwoodsman, and a witch.


Stars
Dolly Parton
Lee Majors
Bo Hopkins

A Smoky Mountain Christmas


----------



## Della

My son got me  the "Respect"  DVD for Christmas, knowing I'm a big Aretha Franklin fan.  I watched it last night and all day today my ear phones are playing her music and I can picture her sisters and her band behind her now.


----------



## Lawrence00

So I had not watched any movies for about 4 years. In the past week i watched John Wick 1, 2, & 3. Then did Terminator Dark Fate last night.


----------



## Ruthanne

win231 said:


> "Lethal Vows."
> Non fiction about a doctor who poisoned 2 wives, his daughter & his attorney.  Spectacular performance by John Ritter.


Was it on Netflix or Prime or what?


----------



## win231

Ruthanne said:


> Was it on Netflix or Prime or what?


I just have the CD:


----------



## Ruthanne

win231 said:


> I just have the CD:


Ok.  I'll search it on Netflix.


----------



## Ruthanne

I watched this one:



It was alright but nothing to write home about IMO.  There were some very good parts to it but at times I also found it confusing.  I enjoyed a good deal of it though.


----------



## Ceege

'The Bucket List'
I watched it yesterday and just watching the trailer before I posted it, brought tears to my eyes.
Good movie.

The Bucket List Official Trailer #1 - (2007) HD 



 via @YouTube


----------



## Ceege

'84 Charing Cross Road'
I can't explain why I like this movie so much that I bought the DVD and make a point to watch it every year.
It's a quiet movie.  It keeps your interest.  All the characters of likable and interesting.

84, Charing Cross Road 



 via @YouTube


----------



## feywon

Della said:


> My son got me  the "Respect"  DVD for Christmas, knowing I'm a big Aretha Franklin fan.  I watched it last night and all day today my ear phones are playing her music and I can picture her sisters and her band behind her now.


It had me in tears for a variety of reasons. Will probably watch the special features sometime this week. (My main reason for liking DVDs-- the behind the scenes stuff.)


----------



## Ruthanne

I did a search for Lethal Vows on Netflix and they did not have it.  I was given choices of other movies to watch so I watched *Pretty Little Stalker*.  It's not the type of movie I watch anymore but I watched it anyways.  It's about a deranged young lady and what she does because of a trauma she sustained.  It wasn't bad.


----------



## win231

Ruthanne said:


> I did a search for Lethal Vows on Netflix and they did not have it.  I was given choices of other movies to watch so I watched *Pretty Little Stalker*.  It's not the type of movie I watch anymore but I watched it anyways.  It's about a deranged young lady and what she does because of a trauma she sustained.  It wasn't bad.


Anyway, here's the true story:
https://lailasnews.com/internationa...hal-vows-dr-david-farris-murderer-true-story/


----------



## palides2021

All week, we've been watching holiday movies. Tonight, it was the Disney movie Cinderella (2015 version). It was artfully done, and I loved the visuals and the music. In addition, this family movie covered a gamut of emotions that is hard to find nowadays in movies. We had to sign up to the Stars channel to see it.


----------



## PamfromTx

The Unforgivable

Chloe

Stepmom

Don't Look Up


----------



## win231

"Law Abiding Citizen."


----------



## JustinCase

'Don't Look Up'.  Different, but interesting.  Didn' t know what a “brontaroc" was until the end.  *(Don't pet them!!!)*


----------



## IFortuna

I watched 13 Warrior with Antonio Banderas.  He looks goooood!  Cool movie other good actors.  Dennis Storhoi and Omar Sharif, Vladimir Kulich, and John McTiernan just to name of few.  I love this movie!  It is one I can watch over and over.  The dialogue is clever and the story is intriguing.


----------



## JustinCase

IFortuna said:


> I watched 13 Warrior with Antonio Banderas.  He looks goooood!  Cool movie other good actors.  Dennis Storhoi and Omar Sharif, Vladimir Kulich, and John McTiernan just to name of few.  I love this movie!  It is one I can watch over and over.  The dialogue is clever and the story is intriguing.


When my father whom was of Nordic descent passed we had a Viking funeral for him, except for the virgin sacrifice and burning longboat.  My sister did recite the Viking prayer at his internment.  Finding a virgin was impossible in our hometown.


----------



## IFortuna

JustinCase said:


> When my father whom was of Nordic descent passed we had a Viking funeral for him, except for the virgin sacrifice and burning longboat.  My sister did recite the Viking prayer at his internment.  Finding a virgin was impossible in our hometown.


Welcome, I am a new member too.   I love your avatar.  BTW, I am 3% Norwegian!  How about that huh?!


----------



## jerry old

Let Him Go  direct tv movies
Kevin Costner, Diane Lane,  are the grandparents of their *son's* child, their son dies in an accident.
the *daughter-in-law remarries a thug.
The thug tak*es Costner's grandson two states away without notifying  Costner that he is taking Costner's Grandson.

The grandson is now under the tutelage of a savage family.
Costner and Lane seek to kidnap their grandson.
It does not end well.
The director had the cast to make a good film, this one just didn't hang together.


----------



## dseag2

I have eclectic tastes.  I went to the theater and watched Red Rocket.  It is about an aging ex-adult film star who moves back in with his wife and mother-in-law in rural Texas.  It is a gritty, dark comedy.  Simon Rex is excellent as the main character.  He still believes he is a "big star" and is such a con that his character is fascinating.  It is a slice of life!


----------



## officerripley

IFortuna said:


> I watched 13 Warrior with Antonio Banderas.  He looks goooood!  Cool movie other good actors.  Dennis Storhoi and Omar Sharif, Vladimir Kulich, and John McTiernan just to name of few.  I love this movie!  It is one I can watch over and over.  The dialogue is clever and the story is intriguing.


We seem to watch that movie at least every couple of months!


----------



## Lawrence00

Just watched Cowboys & Aliens. Famous director and actors. Fun little movie.


----------



## Paco Dennis

The Concert ( 2009-rated 7.5-free )​_"Thirty years ago, Andrei Filipov, the renowned conductor of the Bolshoi orchestra, was fired for hiring Jewish musicians. Now a mere cleaning man at the Bolshoi, he learns by accident that the Chatelet Theater in Paris has invited the Bolshoi orchestra to play there. He decides to gather together his former musicians and perform in Paris in the place of the current Bolshoi orchestra. If they all overcome the hardships ahead this very special concert will be a triumph."_
Very unique plot and very well written...music is GREAT! ( drama/comedy/music )
​     1:47:19
Audio​     French
Subtitle (auto)​     English
Actors​ Aleksei Guskov Dimitri Nazarov Melanie Laurent Francois Berleand Miou Miou Valeri Barinov
Director​ Radu Mihaileanu


----------



## Colleen

We watch a movie every night either on Netflix or Prime. Last night was Don't Look Up with Leonardo DiCaprio and Meryl Streep. There was definitely a "message" in the movie about our government lying to us about everything...even during the most catastrophic event happening to wipe out the earth.


----------



## katlupe

Before I Go on IMDb. It was about a woman recalling her life as a musician in NYC though suffering from depression now.


----------



## JustinCase

>>>>>Removed the spoiler!


----------



## JustinCase

Colleen said:


> We watch a movie every night either on Netflix or Prime. Last night was Don't Look Up with Leonardo DiCaprio and Meryl Streep. There was definitely a "message" in the movie about our government lying to us about everything...even during the most catastrophic event happening to wipe out the earth.


A bit of a back story, the script writer allowed Meryl Streep to come up with her own demise at the end. He said she is a genius improv actress.   Yes, there is definitely a 'message'.


----------



## helenbacque

Not a movie but I watched several hours of "Golden Girls" in honor of Betty White.


----------



## officerripley

Being the Ricardos (Amazon Prime original); very good.


----------



## fmdog44

Verisure said:


> "Sick", as in today's young vernacular?


This is a forum for seniors.


----------



## Medusa

Ruthanne said:


> I used the Pluto app. to watch the movie called *School Ties* this morning.
> 
> It's about a Jewish boy who enrolls in an all boy high school in his senior year in order to get into Harvard later.
> 
> He meets with prejudice from some of the others.
> 
> I enjoyed this movie very much.  The acting is very good.
> 
> View attachment 72813​


I've seen that one too.  It _was _great.


----------



## Medusa

Last night I watched, "_The Manor_," with Barbara Hershey which was entertaining.  It was nice to see a movie with a leading actress over 60.  
I'm a fan of Helen Mirren also. 
(It was on Netflix, btw).


----------



## Ruthanne

Overboard on network tv.  Great movie I've seen before.  Kurt Russell and Goldie Hawn.


----------



## jerry old

Ruthanne said:


> Overboard on network tv.  Great movie I've seen before.  Kurt Russell and Goldie Hawn.


DON'T


----------



## Lewkat

Breach.


----------



## Ruthanne

jerry old said:


> DON'T


What channel?


----------



## Autumn716

StarSong said:


> If I had three wishes, one would be to have Morgan Freeman read me a bedtime story every night.


I love your icon profile!
I too agree with a bedtime story from Mr. Freeman.
Finishing a book titled, "The Warmth from Other Suns"
I did not pick it for what it is, without knowing it sure tells a story of the good ole Amrican ways of how bullies sure survived. I did enjoy the Facts of her work.


----------



## Autumn716

Pepper said:


> Last night on HBO, "Greta."  It scared me.  Good for the season.  Scary in a non-fictional way like I remember "Waiting for Mr. Goodbar."


I had to stop watching it, my life story is too close to the freaky thing.
I wanted to find out how she survived, however, it became overwhelming for me to sit through. This is what I get for branching out to other territories and escaping one run in with another. My life...PTSD BUT I'm cured......


----------



## Autumn716

applecruncher said:


> "Raging Bull" is on Netflix. Seen it many times, but I'm watching about a 1/2 hr every night.


Same way I watch DVDs why zi get by msil.


----------



## oldpop

Twelve O'Clock High with Gregory Peck. Directed by Henry King. Made in 1949. I have seen it before. It is one of my favorite WWll films.


----------



## win231

Ken N Tx said:


> Not a movie but Dolly Parton's Series on Netflix.


I watched it.
Double feature.


----------



## kburra

"The lost daughter" Normally will watch anything with Olivia Colman starring,she is just good,but with this could only last 20 mins so painfully Slooooow...don`t waste your time!


----------



## horseless carriage

Indiana Jones & The Last Crusade, it was on TV recently. It has inspired my wife, she's going to make one of Dr. Schneider's outfits and I am going to have the hat made for her.


----------



## Lara

"Accidental Husband" with Uma Thurman, Colin Firth, Sam Shepherd and
Jeffrey Dean Morgan who unfortunately is married to some tall thin beautiful young thing.
Darn it. You can watch it free without a subscription on Youtube (with commercials but just "skip")

The movie is rated 1 star by Rotten Tomatoes, and is described as an incoherent,
implausible, silly, romantic comedy, and senseless story from 2008. I thought it was YUMMY!! 
They made 28Million at the box office. 36% loved it...probably all females because of you-know-who

Back to Jeffrey...He's a charming firefighter in the movie and was also in Batman vs Superman.
Guess I'll have to watch that now.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Words and Pictures ( 2013 - rated 6.6 - free )​Prep school English teacher Jack Marcus (Clive Owen) meets his match in Dina Delsanto (Juliette Binoche) — an abstract painter, and the new art teacher on campus. He challenges her to a lively philosophical debate of the impact of words vs. pictures and, in the process, sparks an unlikely romance.

_"comment:

'Is a man worth more than his words, a woman worth more than her pictures?'  
gradyharp4 January 2015

Gerald Di Pego's script for WORDS AND PICTURES deserves to be published as a book, so sensitive are his musings about art and literature. This film is filled with some unforgettable thoughts that should challenge teachers of writing and art and their students as well. 

Fred Schepisi directs this lovely little film with restraint and sensitivity, allowing the brilliance of the performances by Juliette Binoche and Clive Owen to shine. Though the school kids are a bit cookie cutter and thwart the momentum of the film at times, the overall response is one of pure pleasure in the drive of the story." _https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2380331/reviews


----------



## Ruthanne

Friends With Money on Netflix.  Entertaining and good.  Held my interest and it's not too long.  With Jennifer Aniston.


----------



## Lara

@Paco Dennis I loved Words and Pictures


----------



## Bretrick

*Vivarium*. 2020
While looking for a house, Tom and Gemma get stuck in a maze of identical houses. As they try to figure out a way to escape, they receive a package containing a child and are asked to raise him.


----------



## Ruthanne

Go With It on Netflix, starring Adam Sandler and Jennifer Aniston.  Pretty good romantic comedy.  I enjoyed it.


----------



## Della

I just watched _The Good Liar_ on Tubi, with Helen Mirren and Ian McKellen.

The first three quarters had me riveted, the acting was, of course, excellent, but I didn't like the ending very much.

I still thought it was worth the time and it was nice to see a film starring two older people.

In the opening scenes we see the two meet on a blind dinner date they had arranged through an internet dating site.  From the title we know to look for deception.


----------



## palides2021

Last night, watched the Disney animation _Inside Out_  - what a wonderful concept of what happens inside us when we feel joy, sadness, fear, anger. It's a very creative movie and was a topic of discussion for quite awhile after the movie.


----------



## Ruthanne

palides2021 said:


> Last night, watched the Disney animation _Inside Out_  - what a wonderful concept of what happens inside us when we feel joy, sadness, fear, anger. It's a very creative movie and was a topic of discussion for quite awhile after the movie.


Was it on Disney channel?


----------



## Geezer Garage

"The man in the hat". An Italian film, very little dialog, but just charming. Mike   https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/the_man_in_the_hat


----------



## JustinCase

"The Highwaymen" Kevin Costner & Woody Harrelson.


----------



## Old Salt

I watched "True Lies" only last night. I am subscribed to so many channels through Amazon, with hundreds of movies available, yet always pick the old ones for some reason!


----------



## Ruthanne

JustinCase said:


> "The Highwaymen" Kevin Costner & Woody Harrelson.


What channel was it on or was it on Netflix or Prime?


----------



## Nathan

> What Was the Last Movie You Watched?



Since you asked, I watched Poms on Netflix.   Starring Diane Keaton, Rhea Perlman, Pam Greer  plus other actors that are now in their senior years.   Very good, could be considered a "chick flick" but men that like woman will enjoy it too.

Trailer:


----------



## JustinCase

Ruthanne said:


> The Highwaymen


Netflix under blockbuster selections go just movies on the left.


----------



## Ruthanne

JustinCase said:


> Netflix under blockbuster selections go just movies on the left.


Ok, thanks.


----------



## Nathan

Old Salt said:


> I watched "True Lies" only last night. I am subscribed to so many channels through Amazon, with hundreds of movies available, yet always pick the old ones for some reason!


I have it on DVD, but will always watch it when it plays on TV.


----------



## Old Salt

Butterfly said:


> I couldn't get through it, either.





drifter said:


> Last movie we watched was Ozark. It came highly recommended from a family member.
> I didn't like the movie and didn't finish it. No doubt some will think they have seen a good
> movie but I could find no merit in it. But isn't that often the way it goes?



I am usually very suspicious when it comes to highly recommended movies. I will give them a try when the praise comes from family members but when critics recommend something highly (movies, food, modern art) I will steer clear of it!


----------



## palides2021

Ruthanne said:


> Was it on Disney channel?


Yes, my son has a subscription, and now that he was visiting for the holidays, we binged on Disney movies!


----------



## RFW

Old Salt said:


> I watched "True Lies" only last night. I am subscribed to so many channels through Amazon, with hundreds of movies available, yet always pick the old ones for some reason!


They sure rarely make them like that anymore.


----------



## Ruthanne

Tonight on Netflix I watched The Players--it is a European film, maybe Italian or French, not sure.  I liked it.  The only thing I found upsetting at one point was how a dog was treated--I care about animals a lot.  I think it was pretty good.  It had English subtitles.


----------



## Ruthanne

A Dog Named Skip:  A very meaningful story but also quite upsetting at times.  On Netflix.


----------



## Medusa

Old Salt said:


> I watched "True Lies" only last night. I am subscribed to so many channels through Amazon, with hundreds of movies available, yet always pick the old ones for some reason!


EXCELLENT Movie!  Loved that one.


----------



## RobinWren

I'm watching Beethoven, have not watched it since the kids were small. Makes me laugh.


----------



## moviequeen1

Last night on Turner Classic Movies, I watched "Robin&Marian'76 directed by Richard Lester,starring Sean Connery,Audrey Hepburn one of my favorite Connery movies
He plays an aging'Robin Hood' who had spent   20 yrs fighting the Crusades along with his side kick'Little John'{Nicol Williamson}.They return to Sherwood Forest where Robin tries to woo again his love 'Maid Marian{Hepburn}  others in the cast, Richard Harris, Robert Shaw, Denholm Elliot, Ian Holm


----------



## caroln

The DaVinci Code.  Every time I watch it I notice something I never noticed before.


----------



## Geezer Garage

"My dog Stupid" French film. Not really about the dog so much, but quite good. Mike


----------



## katlupe

I watched Revenge of the Middle-Aged Woman (2004) starring Christine Lahti, Brian Kerwin, Bryan Brown, and Abby Brammel. Amazon Prime.


----------



## Lavinia

El Cid....for the umpteenth time. It was on at Christmas and it's one of the films I never get tired of watching.


----------



## Medusa

katlupe said:


> I watched Revenge of the Middle-Aged Woman (2004) starring Christine Lahti, Brian Kerwin, Bryan Brown, and Abby Brammel. Amazon Prime.


I looked up the IMDb page on this and I'm going to give it a watch.


----------



## Giantsfan1954

Watched “Fatal Distraction” on Prime last evening, about the guy in Atlanta that supposedly forget his toddler son in the back seat and the little guy died...
Had a more documentary feel to it.
Don’t waste the 4 bucks!


----------



## Ruthanne

I really liked this film!  It is a bit different than what I usually watch.  Seems to have a couple of genres mixed in.


----------



## officerripley

Watched The Tender Bar on Amazon Pr. Video; pretty good; I liked the book a little better but the movie was worth the watch.


----------



## Irwin

We watched *Gladiator *this evening. That was a good movie! I'd never seen it before.


----------



## Ruthanne

Irwin said:


> We watched *Gladiator *this evening. That was a good movie! I'd never seen it before.


I recall that I liked it too but can't remember a thing about it...lol


----------



## Irwin

Ruthanne said:


> I recall that I liked it too but can't remember a thing about it...lol


That's one of the advantages of getting up there in age. We can watch movies we've already seen just like it's the first time!


----------



## Ruthanne

Irwin said:


> That's one of the advantages of getting up there in age. We can watch movies we've already seen just like it's the first time!


Yes, and I've done it many times!


----------



## Paco Dennis

Jack Hawkins - Front Page Story - 1954 ( rated 6.6 - free )​_"__Life imitating journalism... __ 
CinemaSerf28 November 2020

Jack Hawkins in on good form as the news editor of the "Daily World" who is subsumed by his job to the neglect of his marriage with "Susan" (Elizabeth Allen). When he abandons a planned holiday to stay at work, she must decide whether to go alone or not... Meantime, director Gordon Parry uses the guise of the newspaper to take a look at an ongoing High Court case of a woman being charged with murder after she openly administered a lethal dose of morphia to her dying husband - a very early, and quite poignant media presentation on the very much taboo subject on euthanasia in the UK. There are also a few other quite interesting sub-plots featuring some stalwart British regulars to keep the pot bubbling along nicely. The romantic melodrama drags it down a bit - especially when it transpires "Susan" isn't exactly blameless either - but generally speaking, Hawkins is a good fit for the part and I found it quite an interesting story of how a busy daily newspaper might well have been run in the 1950s."_
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0047002/reviews


----------



## jerry old

post 1503 Hawkings has always been underrated


----------



## kburra

Matrix Resurrection,of course have to be SciFi fan,me loved it!


----------



## ElCastor

An hour ago -- That's Entertainment III. A history of MGM musicals. Judy Garland, Fred Astaire, Gene Kelly, etc, etc. Very entertaining and includes some numbers that were filmed, but never used.


----------



## Ruthanne

ElCastor said:


> An hour ago -- That's Entertainment III. A history of MGM musicals. Judy Garland, Fred Astaire, Gene Kelly, etc, etc. Very entertaining and includes some numbers that were filmed, but never used.


Sounds good!  What channel was that on?  Or was it on Prime or Netflix?


----------



## Medusa

Irwin said:


> We watched *Gladiator *this evening. That was a good movie! I'd never seen it before.


That one is up there with my faves, meaing any movie I would watch more than once.  
Speaking of which, has anyone seen, "Signs?"  Love that movie.


----------



## Medusa

ElCastor said:


> An hour ago -- That's Entertainment III. A history of MGM musicals. Judy Garland, Fred Astaire, Gene Kelly, etc, etc. Very entertaining and includes some numbers that were filmed, but never used.


Off topic, but I like your avatar.


----------



## ElCastor

Ruthanne said:


> Sounds good!  What channel was that on?  Or was it on Prime or Netflix?


Prime. There were apparently 3 in a series. #1 is not available on Prime, but #2 and #3 are. Haven't seen #2.


----------



## ElCastor

Medusa said:


> Off topic, but I like your avatar.


45 year old parrot, and still going strong, although she gets a daily dose of arthritis meds in her food. Here's another pic.


----------



## Irwin

Medusa said:


> That one is up there with my faves, meaing any movie I would watch more than once.
> Speaking of which, has anyone seen, "Signs?"  Love that movie.


I've seen Signs twice. It _is _a good movie.


----------



## Medusa

ElCastor said:


> 45 year old parrot, and still going strong, although she gets a daily dose of arthritis meds in her food. Here's another pic.
> 
> View attachment 203550


Holy wow!  Gorgeous!


----------



## win231

"The Matthew Shepard Story"


----------



## Irwin

*Don't Look Up*

This movie is a parody of today's society. It pokes fun at social media "friends" and "likes" and how everything is political these days. In the movie, a comet is on path to destroy the earth, but the dangers are minimized and politicized for ratings. The title itself is a metaphor for memes such as "SAY NO TO THE FAUCI OUCHIE!," although I believe they were targeting global warming rather than the pandemic.


----------



## IFortuna

1/15/22 Watching "Fourth Angel" with Jeremy Irons, Forest Whitaker and Ian McNeice.  It is pretty good.   
You can hardly go wrong with this good cast.


----------



## John cycling

Big Game <-- free on Youtube.
A young Finnish teenager camping in the woods helps rescue the US President (Samuel L. Jackson).


----------



## Paco Dennis

Moontide - 1942 ( 6.9 - free )​In California, Bobo and his mooching 'pal' Tiny are doing odd jobs and getting drunk and they hide a secret about the unsolved murder of sailor Pop Kelly but suicidal waitress Anna, saved by Bobo, unravels the mystery.







Stars
Jean Gabin
Ida Lupino
Thomas Mitchell
 comment:




                          Stuart Lawson Beattie                      ​ 2 years ago 

   What a fantastic, capture, a time freeze, a glimpse into an era of time slip, where the movie flickers so many emotions, where smiles flash, where hearts are drawn, downed, dined on and desired.  This leaves plenty to the imagination as it stokes the fire so well, so deep and so pleasureable.  Well done and Congratulations to all, especially Ida Lupino, Jean Gabin and Claude Rains along with the powerhouse of Thomas Mitchell.  I personally would love to escort Ida Lupino home, bless her ravishing beauty but I would also relish the blessed company of Claude Rains, who I have the ultimate respect for, nearly always playing second fiddle to Gregory Peck, Jimmy Stewart or James Cagney (Wow, all the GREATS!!!), but so excelling in all he did so well and majestically.  Claude Rains is a must have in every great movie as his character portrayals are poetic, eloquent, mesmerising as is Lida's beauty but captivating all of it's own magnetic charm and panache.  Thank you so much for sharing, you made a poet's day, cheers!!!


----------



## Rah-Rah

*West Side Story-(2021-remake) Saw in Theater with husband*

I have seen the original West Side Story film many times and I have to say this remake has things that are really good and some that are not up to the level of the original movie. The voices I would say in this remake were outstanding. The young girl who played Maria has a voice of an Angel and the guy who plays Tony his voice is extremely polished. The guy who played Riff has a voice that is somewhat similar to that of Russ Tamblyn from the original film. Now the film pretty much follows the story although some things are done out of sequence and differently. I will just leave it at that. Now the dancing in my opinion was not on the same level as the original film. Even though the actors and actresses hired many were Broadway dancers they did not compare to George Chakiris, Johnny Feld, Tucker Smith and the others. All in all the movie is a definite to see. Rita Moreno also makes an appearance.


----------



## JonSR77

Ruthanne said:


> I used the Pluto app. to watch the movie called *School Ties* this morning.
> 
> It's about a Jewish boy who enrolls in an all boy high school in his senior year in order to get into Harvard later.
> 
> He meets with prejudice from some of the others.
> 
> I enjoyed this movie very much.  The acting is very good.
> 
> View attachment 72813​


I remember this movie.  Liked it very much. Matt Damon and Ben Affleck in supporting roles.  I thought the theme of racism / anti-Semitism was done very well.  And today, with what just happened in Texas...just all too sad for words.  Too much anger, too much hatred, too much violence. I think the actor himself, Brendan Fraser is from a Jewish background..


----------



## JonSR77

Ruthanne said:


> Watched the movie called The Score a few days ago.  Very good movie with a twist not expected that made it even better.  Very good acting by Norton and DeNiro, too.
> 
> View attachment 73249​


good movie, liked it very much.  My ex used to work for William Morris. She had to deliver some contracts to De Niro.  He came to the door a bit disheveled, apparently expecting it to be someone else.  He immediately apologized profusely.  Asked her to sit down. Went in back and changed.  Came out, signed the contracts, apologizing all the time for his appearance at the door.  She was about to leave, but he said that she had to let him apologize by offering her a glass of wine (apparently, a very very expensive one).  Nothing sleazy, just a supreme gentleman, acting with great respect in a business meeting.


----------



## Jules

The Tender Bar - Amazon Prime.  Ben Affleck.  Very well done and like the music in the background.


----------



## officerripley

_Shang-Chi_; pretty good, 4 out of 5 stars.


----------



## Irwin

We're going to watch *Nobody* this evening staring Bob Odenkirk. It got good reviews, but I'm skeptical.


----------



## Jackie23

Yesterday I watched V*ictoria & Abdul* is a 2017 British biographical historical drama film directed by Stephen Frears and written by Lee Hall. The film is based on the book of the same name by Shrabani Basu, about the real-life relationship between Queen Victoria of the United Kingdom and her Indian Muslim servant Abdul Karim.  Staring Judi Dench...this movie was on Netflix and I enjoyed it.


----------



## officerripley

Irwin said:


> We're going to watch *Nobody* this evening staring Bob Odenkirk. It got good reviews, but I'm skeptical.


We liked it so much we bought it after renting it. Not my usual cuppa tea but really liked it. (If I say why, it'd be a spoiler.)


----------



## John cycling

The last of the Mohicans <-- free on Youtube.
This is one of my favorites.  The movie has a 7.7/10 rating on IMDB.

Bonus:
Two Strangers <-- a touching 12' film about two strangers who meet 5 different times.
.


----------



## Irwin

We watched _Nobody _this evening. It was okay. Basically, if you like Liam Neeson action movies, you'll like this one.


----------



## Ruthanne

Irwin said:


> We watched _Nobody _this evening. It was okay. Basically, if you like Liam Neeson action movies, you'll like this one.


Is it on Netflix or Prime?  Or a channel?


----------



## Ruthanne

It's not a movie but I've been watching the series called *After Life*.  It's on Netflix.  It's kind of gloomy at times but I really like it and will continue.


----------



## jerry old

Irwin said:


> We watched _Nobody _this evening. It was okay. Basically, if you like Liam Neeson action movies, you'll like this one.


Well, Liam pauses to do a bit of thinking before he starts slaughtering folks/
He seemed to pause before he committed himself  to killing folks in   "A walk Among the Tombstone."


----------



## Irwin

Ruthanne said:


> Is it on Netflix or Prime?  Or a channel?


Netflix DVD.


----------



## mrstime

Truth is I have no idea it has been so long since I have seen a movie.


----------



## fmdog44

Beetlejuice


----------



## RFW

jerry old said:


> Well, Liam pauses to do a bit of thinking before he starts slaughtering folks/
> He seemed to pause before he committed himself  to killing folks in   "A walk Among the Tombstone."


_Nobody _is often compared to _John Wick_ since they have a similar tone (mostly gritty with tongue in cheek moments). Both ex assassins who have killed countless people.
The first _Taken_ is more grounded. Liam's character is a retired CIA agent who's probably killed less than 5 people before the movie starts. I don't count or even remember most of the movies that come after as they have really gone off the rails after that and turned into unintentional comedy.


----------



## RFW

jujube said:


> I saw "The Green Knight". It was intriguing, lush and mysterious but darned if I could figure out what was going on most of the time.


I was going to mention this but saw your message. It's in my top three best movies in 2021. For anyone else, don't read below if you haven't watched it.



Spoiler: Ending Summary



So basically it's a series of tests conjured up by Sir Gawain's mom to toughen him up while also gauging his moral compass in which he ends up failing just about every one of them. These are also a few characters who act as guidance as a way for her to directly speak to him without revealing her true intentions, to make him think twice. When he meets The Green Knight, instead of making good of his promise, he runs away. Later we see how everything in his life has gone wrong, right up until his ultimate demise, which also turns out to be a vision of what would have happened had he not changed his ways. He finally realizes all the  bad things he's done and accepts his faith and the movie ends. But there is a short scene after the credits where we see a child playing in the background, presumably his so we can safely assume that he doesn't die and returns home, having learned his lessons, a changed man. It's mom's elaborate scared straight pranks after all.


----------



## Ruthanne

RFW said:


> I was going to mention this but saw your message. It's in my top three best movies in 2021. For anyone else, don't read below if you haven't watched it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ending Summary
> 
> 
> 
> So basically it's a series of tests conjured up by Sir Gawain's mom to toughen him up while also gauging his moral compass in which he ends up failing just about every one of them. These are also a few characters who act as guidance as a way for her to directly speak to him without revealing her true intentions, to make him think twice. When he meets The Green Knight, instead of making good of his promise, he runs away. Later we see how everything in his life has gone wrong, right up until his ultimate demise, which also turns out to be a vision of what would have happened had he not changed his ways. He finally realizes all the  bad things he's done and accepts his faith and the movie ends. But there is a short scene after the credits where we see a child playing in the background, presumably his so we can safely assume that he doesn't die and returns home, having learned his lessons, a changed man. It's mom's elaborate scared straight pranks after all.


Was it on Netflix or Prime or a channel?


----------



## RFW

Ruthanne said:


> Was it on Netflix or Prime or a channel?


I have the blu ray but it is on Prime to buy or rent and other major on demand channels. Not free yet so you either have to buy or rent it.


----------



## win231

"A Woman Scorned."  Spectacular performance by Meredith Baxter.
Remember her?  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betty_Broderick


----------



## Ruthanne

RFW said:


> I have the blu ray but it is on Prime to buy or rent and other major on demand channels. Not free yet so you either have to buy or rent it.


Thanks


----------



## Lara

"The Ron Clark Story"
True Story...I liked it...but I'm a sucker for true stories
Watch for FREE on Youtube


----------



## Ruthanne

Ruthanne said:


> It's not a movie but I've been watching the series called *After Life*.  It's on Netflix.  It's kind of gloomy at times but I really like it and will continue.


I finished the short 3 seasons.  I loved it.  It's about a man named Tony who loses his wife of 25 years to Cancer.  The story shows what he acts like while suffering the loss and how his life goes after that.  It's also about how he touches others' lives.  Very good series.


----------



## Ruthanne

Not a movie but a *Netflix* British Limited Series--I watched the whole thing last night and early this morning--*Stay Close*--I enjoyed it even though there were some gory scenes.  I found it to be well written, complex, fairly fast moving.  It starts out about a woman who changes her name to get away from her past and it gets very, very interesting IMO.


----------



## Rah-Rah

The classic *Say Anything *with John Cusack and Ione Syke. Even if you have never seen this movie most people at least know of the scene of the John Cusack character Lloyd Dobbler holding the boom box over his head outside of the Diane Court's(Ione Syke) bedroom window with the Peter Gabriel song "In Your Eyes" playing.


----------



## dseag2

I watched The Pink Cloud at the theater today.  It is a Brazilian movie with subtitles.  It was fascinating.

The premise is that a pink cloud appears and when it makes contact with people they die within 10 seconds.  During the entire movie the world is in lockdown and we follow the couple who met one day prior to the lockdown.  It really explores human interaction and the reaction to being forced into solitude.  It is eerie that this movie was produced in 2019, prior to Covid, but it is spot on in the various psychological responses to being forced to stay inside for an extended period of time.  

I don't think I would have enjoyed it nearly as much had Covid not happened, but I loved it!


----------



## Colleen

Casino Royale (007) with Daniel Craig on Netflix. We have the whole set but I was too pooped to try to pick out anything so, even though we've seen it several times, it's always an entertaining movie. Hated the latest 007 movie, No Time To Die. Won't be adding that one to our collection.


----------



## RFW

Colleen said:


> Casino Royale (007) with Daniel Craig on Netflix. We have the whole set but I was too pooped to try to pick out anything so, even though we've seen it several times, it's always an entertaining movie. Hated the latest 007 movie, No Time To Die. Won't be adding that one to our collection.


While I don't hate _No Time To Die_, it sure doesn't even come close to _Casino Royale_, in terms of story, characters and action.


----------



## Bretrick

For those of you who like wholesome Dog movies
This film follows on from A Dog's Purpose but is still a stand alone movie.
A Dog's Journey​Bailey is living the good life on the Michigan farm of his boy, Ethan and Ethan's wife Hannah.
He even has a new playmate: Ethan and Hannah's baby granddaughter, CJ.
The problem is that CJ's mom, Gloria, decides to take CJ away.
As Bailey's soul prepares to leave this life for a new one, he makes a promise to Ethan to find CJ and protect her at any cost.
Thus begins Bailey's adventure through many lives filled with love, friendship, and devotion.


----------



## oldpeculier

*Munich The Edge Of War*
British Spy Movie
Netflix
5*

https://www.forbes.com/sites/sheena...-historical-drama-on-netflix/?sh=ce7984833177


----------



## Ruthanne

On Netflix I watched the movie called Dangerous Lies.  It's a pretty good, mysterious movie about a couple that goes through a whole lot.  The wife gets a job as a caregiver and strange things happen after that.


----------



## Flarbalard

Loving Vincient.   We watched it on Hoopla, which is an online service through the public library.  Story is about the end of Van Gogh's life and someone trying to deliver a letter from him.    Story is pretty good, but what made it really interesting is how it was done.   The movie was shot and then painted so it's an animation, but done in Van Gogh's style.


----------



## Ruthanne

I watched the movie *Under Suspicion* on Netflix this morning.  Stars Gene Hackman and Morgan Freeman.  This is an excellent movie--a mystery of sorts and well done in every sense.


----------



## dobielvr

Emily in Paris.......Netflix

Cute and easy to watch.


----------



## Ruthanne

dobielvr said:


> Emily in Paris.......Netflix
> 
> Cute and easy to watch.


It was great!


----------



## katlupe

The Tender Bar on Prime Video. Directed by George Clooney. It is an adaption of a book written by J.R. Moehringer about growing up on Long Island. I enjoyed it.


----------



## JaniceM

I watched this on Sunday:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heaven_Is_for_Real_(film)

I was interested in the topic, and had to see it.


----------



## Ruthanne

Watched *Welcome Home* on Netflix tonight.  It's not a real long movie, a lot of action, kind of mysterious.  About a couple who vacation in Italy to try to rekindle their love.  I thought it was okay and was surprised by the ending among other things.  I believe the boyfriend was one of the stars in Breaking Bad.


----------



## Jace

Watched "The Fall"...on Tubi..that was advertised on PBS..a British production 
with Gillian Anderson &Jamie Dornan...Three Seasons...long and drawn out
Suspenseful!  Pretty good.
What else do you have to do...when there's nothing good on TV.


----------



## JaniceM

I watched "Sounder" last night.
It was good, but a little too slow-paced, so I ended up falling asleep around a half-hour before it finished.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sounder_(film)


----------



## Irwin

We watched Silverado a couple days ago. That was one of the most poorly directed, poorly acted movies I have ever seen! The story was okay, though. It's a shame because it had some good actors in it.


----------



## Pepper

*The Eyes of Tammy Faye* on HBO.  Enjoyed very much about the Tammy Faye & Jim Bakker duo.


----------



## carouselsilver

We watched "The Unforgivable" on Netflix, with Sandra Bullock. Really enjoyed it!


----------



## Lara

"The Magic of Belle Isle" on Youtube for FREE. Starring Morgan Freeman and supported by good actors. I really loved this movie...packed with wisdom and life lessons. Fyi...It's not about a tropical island so don't be disappointed by that. It's about a writer who has lost his muse, how he got it back, and how he passed it on to others.


----------



## Jackie23

A Twelve Year Night.....Netflix
Before becoming the Uruguayan president, José Mujica and other political prisoners fight to survive 12 years of solitary confinement and torture.
Good Movie


----------



## Paco Dennis

I highly recommend this movie. It is stupefying.


----------



## Irwin

Paco Dennis said:


> I highly recommend this movie. It is stupefying.


I just read a review of The Trump Prophecy. It sounds scary.


----------



## katlupe

Smash His Camera, a 2010 documentary film directed by filmmaker Leon Gast about the life and career of paparazzi photographer Ron Galella. I really enjoyed this, though I remember when he was causing all kinds of trouble for Jackie and Elizabeth Taylor. So at the time, I did not like him. But his story was interesting and I don't think he was really in it for the money. He is an old man in this video.


----------



## Lara

I watched this longer Trailer for The Trump Prophecy with a little more detail at the end...looks powerful.


----------



## Jackie23

Don't Look Up.....Netflix
Don't Look Up is an effective satire reflecting the state of our society today.


----------



## Paco Dennis

The Perfect Family​ 
A meddling matriarch (Kathleen Turner) is determined to reign her husband (Michael McGrady) and two grown children into her image of what the "perfect family" should be. When her son (Jason Ritter) and daughter (Emily Deschanel) choose to march to the beat of their own drums, the fur begins to fly.


----------



## Paco Dennis

MEL GIBSON - TIM (1979)​Fans of Mel Gibson can't miss this romantic drama movie from the same year of his first Interceptor, based on the best-selling novel by Colleen McCullough. A handsome but developmentally impaired 20-year-old man works as a laborer. Everyone abuses his naiveté except a nice 40-year-old American woman who hires him one day. When they become close, however, the town and his family disapprove...


----------



## Ruthanne

I watched the available 3 seasons of In The Dark on Netflix.  I thought it was good and am looking forward to a sequel.  About a blind woman and her adventures.  It gets dangerous for her.


----------



## Ruthanne

In For A Murder on Netflix.  It was ok.


----------



## Jackie23

The story of Cosby, Stills, Nash and Young


----------



## Ruthanne

This morning I watched *Can You Keep a Secret* on *Netflix*.  Thought it was a cute and sometimes humorous love story.  I liked it!


----------



## Irwin

Exodus, starring Paul Newman and directed by Otto Preminger.

This was a great movie, thanks mainly to the way it was directed. Plus there were some good performances, but I think the direction was what made it one of the greatest movies of all time.


----------



## DGM

Those of you who like Emily in Paris must look up Peyton Manning's visit to SNL last week.  It can be found on You Tube.  After that watch 2019 movie "Official Secrets"!  Top notch in my book.


----------



## dobielvr

DGM said:


> Those of you who like Emily in Paris must look up Peyton Manning's visit to SNL last week.  It can be found on You Tube.  After that watch 2019 movie "Official Secrets"!  Top notch in my book



Yes, I saw that.  PM was sooo funny.
And, the beret he wore at the end. lol


----------



## Autumn72

Mrs. Wilson.


----------



## Irwin

Jojo Rabbit

This was a really good movie. From the preview, I thought it was a made for kids, but it turned out to be kind of a dark comedy for mature audiences. The first half, especially, was hysterically funny. The second half was more serious.


----------



## John cycling

Doc Hooker's Bunch, is an independent western comedy produced in Texas in 1976.




"American Western Comedy starring famous actor Dub Taylor published in 1976: Doc Hooker's Bunch -
An old con man teams up with three rowdy women to put on a dancing show and sell his stockpile of fake medicine. 
When a gunslinging traveler tells them of a booming gold mine, the group heads west to fortune and hilarious hijinks."


----------



## dobielvr

Ruthanne said:


> This morning I watched *Can You Keep a Secret* on *Netflix*.  Thought it was a cute and sometimes humorous love story.  I liked it!


Watched it tonight.
Crushin' on Jack Harper.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Titicut Follies on Kanopy


----------



## Ruthanne

Last night I watched *The Lucky One* on *Netflix*.  About a marine who, while on a tour of duty, finds a picture of a beautiful woman.  He credits the woman with saving his life and sets out to find her.  I liked it a lot.  Good acting, good story.


----------



## DGM

Enjoyed the heck out of "This is Where I Leave You".  Funny, sad, touching, sweet.  Good flick.


----------



## Irwin

*Best of Enemies: Buckley vs. Vidal *(Netflix DVD)
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3518012/

This documentary was the best movie I've seen in a long, long time. If you were ever a fan of the political debate shows of the '60s, you'll love this! I'd give it 5 out of 5 stars, which is rare for me.


----------



## Ruthanne

And So It Goes starring Diane Keaton and Michael Douglas on Prime.  I liked it a lot.  Great acting.


----------



## jerry old

John cycling said:


> Doc Hooker's Bunch, is an independent western comedy produced in Texas in 1976.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "American Western Comedy starring famous actor Dub Taylor published in 1976: Doc Hooker's Bunch -
> An old con man teams up with three rowdy women to put on a dancing show and sell his stockpile of fake medicine.
> When a gunslinging traveler tells them of a booming gold mine, the group heads west to fortune and hilarious hijinks."



Thanks, will watch it tonight.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Not a movie, but just finished the Reacher series on Prime Video..Great series..

Also watched the Reacher movie staring Tom Cruse..


----------



## JaniceM

I watched "God's Compass" last night.  Interesting.  https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4623902/


----------



## Lara

Watched "Chocolat" for FREE on Youtube with commercials.
Saw it once a long time ago and enjoyed it just as much this time.
Didn't see much chemistry between Johnny Depp and Juliette Binoche but doable.
Judy Dench was awesome.


----------



## Jules

Not a movie either, Olive Kittheridge on HBO.  It‘s a 4 part mini series that was released in 2014.  Frances McDormand was excellent, as well as the other actors.  

Like Ken, I’m watching the Amazon series Reacher.


----------



## Ruthanne

Not a movie but rather a Netflix series with 2 long seasons:  *Dark Desire*.  I liked it somewhat but it was so drawn out I tired of it.  About a lawyer who gets into some treacherous adventures.  Too much sex for my liking.  I really was glad when it was over...lol.


----------



## jakbird

Stanley Kubrick's *The Longest Day*, this morning.  At a guess I've seen it ten or more times, but I still spot a little something new each time I go back.  Today it was a continuity error, where the female French resistance fighter starts out on the train trestle raid with a Sten, but ends with an M1 carbine rifle.  This was one of the rare movies where an early Sean Connery played the comedy relief, just before he started work on Dr. No.

The other movie I found this week on Youtube was a real gem.  *Spies Never Die*, a wartime Japanese propaganda movie (1942 ?) about the heroic Ken Pei Tai (military police) tracking down American and Chinese spies.  It was in Japanese, with pretty good english subtitles.  I found it to be a fascinating contrast to similar American movies in the same time period.  _Arigato gozaimasu_ to whomever posted it.  What were the clues to the audience it was the hiding place of a secret American spy ring?  Pictures hung on the wall of George Washington!


----------



## Ruthanne

I watched The Whole Truth on Netflix.  Pretty good and with some surprises.  I enjoyed it.


----------



## katlupe

A documentary last night. Hittsville: The Making of Motown. On Prime Video. I enjoyed it and thought it was very interesting.


----------



## DGM

katlupe said:


> A documentary last night. Hittsville: The Making of Motown. On Prime Video. I enjoyed it and thought it was very interesting.


Since you enjoyed Hittsville I suggest you look up the 2008 movie "Cadillac Records".


----------



## Packerjohn

Last movie was "Ordinary Love" and it was totally depressing.  So depressing I had to fast forward some segments toward the end.  It was about an older couple.  She gets breast cancer, goodbye breasts.  She goes for chemo, goodbye hair.  Her husband shaves off the remaining hair that has been falling out in chunks.  My wife died from cancer so this was just too real for me.

So to get away from the above totally depressing film I put on my favourite Hanna-Barbera Cartoons.  First,  Yogi Bear and his friend, Bobo.  They were stealing picnic baskets from the tourists.  Yogi pretended that he was a food inspector and of course, he took all the baskets away from the tourists coming to Jellystone Park.
After that there was Snagglepuss who loved to say, "Heavens to Murgatroid" and very often, "exit, stage right."
To top it off for the night there was "Yakky Doodie."  He went to Australia looking for a mother and ended up following a kangaroo around.


----------



## RFW

Packerjohn said:


> Last movie was "Ordinary Love" and it was totally depressing.  So depressing I had to fast forward some segments toward the end.  It was about an older couple.  She gets breast cancer, goodbye breasts.  She goes for chemo, goodbye hair.  Her husband shaves off the remaining hair that has been falling out in chunks.  My wife died from cancer so this was just too real for me.
> 
> So to get away from the above totally depressing film I put on my favourite Hanna-Barbera Cartoons.  First,  Yogi Bear and his friend, Bobo.  They were stealing picnic baskets from the tourists.  Yogi pretended that he was a food inspector and of course, he took all the baskets away from the tourists coming to Jellystone Park.
> After that there was Snagglepuss who loved to say, "Heavens to Murgatroid" and very often, "exit, stage right."
> To top it off for the night there was "Yakky Doodie."  He went to Australia looking for a mother and ended up following a kangaroo around.


There was one movie I couldn't finish for the same reason. Called "First They Killed My Father". I'd love to finish it someday but I'll have to be in the right mood.


----------



## Alligatorob

The Ray Donavan movie.  It was ok, but not so good as the series.  A cheap way to end things I guess...


----------



## jakbird

Last night I watched a new Chinese movie, *The Battle of Lake ChiangJin*, about the entry of China into the Korean War at Chosin Reservoir.  Being a fan of propaganda movies I looked forward to seeing it.  This was a big budget, flag waving epic with first rate production values.  The CGI with large scale attacks was expertly done, and of course with any spectacular Chinese movie one can always count on hundreds if not thousands of extras, in the tradition of 1930s American epics.  The English subtitles seemed to be accurate, at least with the few words of Common Speech I know.

The actors portraying the Americans were unknowns, a bit stiff but generally realistic.  There were some great Sergei Eisenstein type contrasts, like the American soldiers eating turkey on Thanksgiving while the Chinese commandos sat freezing in the mountains, eating raw potatoes.  Being a propaganda movie it naturally glossed over some of the historical details, in particular the huge losses to frostbite and exposure due to lack of cold weather uniforms for the Chinese.  Also, the Chinese soldiers were armed with what would be modern submachine guns at the time, when in reality Chinese army equipment was decades old German war surplus.

Still, it was fun to watch and does live up to the hype around it.  It will show up on lists of top war movies along with the likes of *Back To Bataan* or *Destination Tokyo*.


----------



## Irwin

RFW said:


> There was one movie I couldn't finish for the same reason. Called "First They Killed My Father". I'd love to finish it someday but I'll have to be in the right mood.


I just read the summary of that movie. It doesn't exactly sound like a fun movie to watch, especially when we have so many atrocities going on right now that we can watch live streamed in HD! 

People don't learn from the past, as evidenced by our invasions and occupations of Iraq and Afghanistan, and now Russia is about to invade Ukraine. History repeats itself.


----------



## Alligatorob

Irwin said:


> History repeats itself.


I just listened to a historian, the theme of his lecture was history does not repeat itself...  Well maybe not, but similar things do tend to happen, a lot.


----------



## Irwin

We're going to watch this documentary on Paul Robeson this evening. I'd never heard of him before, but after one of his concerts only a few miles from where I grew up in NY State, there was a huge riot by the KKK and anti-communist lunatics. That's about all I know, but it looks interesting. It's available on YouTube. Here is the video in case anyone is interested:






There are some other videos on YouTube specifically about the riots.


----------



## Trila

.
I was entertained enough while watching this movie, but I wouldn't recommend it without a warning.  It has graphic sex, graphic violence, graphic language.  Also, I don't think anyone but a die-hard sci-fi enthusiast (like me) would like it.


----------



## win231

The Next Three Days
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Next_Three_Days


----------



## charry

Last night …..the life of Carol King (singer/songwriter)…followed by James taylor….


----------



## Gardenlover

Red Notice on Netflix
It is a action comedy, which both my wife and I enjoyed.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Entertainment Made By Cults​Low-budget films, music, and media created by insane people.


----------



## moviequeen1

Last night on Turner Classic Movies,I watched a favorite  movie 'The Music Man' 62 which I had not seen in a while. The story of a salesman/con man,Prof Harold Hill who claims to the residents in a small Iowa town he can produce a uniformed marching band
A terrific cast with Robert Preston reprising his Broadway role as "Prof Hill', Shirley JOnes as 'Marian', Ron Howard{who was 6 went by name 'Ronny} as 'Withrop',Pert Kelton , Mary Wickes,Paul Ford'Mayor Shin', Hermione Gingold as his wife. Meredith Wilson songs' "76 Trombones,Trouble, Til There Was You' Shirley and Ron are only cast members still with us


----------



## Irwin

*Crazy Heart*, starring Jeff Bridges
It was entertaining and instantly forgettable.


----------



## jakbird

I've been watching a new mini-series called *Under Military Law.*  Basic theme is a detective show set around the Soviet equivalent of a military justice investigation team unit in occupied Germany, May 1945.  It's a Russian TV series recently posted on Youtube by Star Media.  Granted it's not Colombo or Endeavour but it is fun to watch, especially if you don't want any of the usual American/British/Canadian political correctness mixed in with pure entertainment.  Wind your calendar back to 1959 as far as the writing style goes.  No politics either, just a mystery to be solved.  Russian/German/Ukrainian with good English subtitles.


----------



## Autumn72

Cross Creek only I could like....The Way We Live Now ....pbs 
The Decline and Fall....as I said above.


----------



## Alligatorob

_The Hero_, an ok but not great move.

https://www.amazon.com/Hero-Sam-Ell...t-video&sprefix=hero,instant-video,113&sr=1-2


----------



## Mizmo

I watched Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy on our retro channel.
Great old British spy stuff which I saw when it first hit the screens  but it was just like watching it anew.


----------



## RFW

Mizmo said:


> I watched Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy on our retro channel.
> Great old British spy stuff which I saw when it first hit the screens  but it was just like watching it anew.


I saw that a few months ago in 4K and enjoyed it.


----------



## charry

I watched the movie of labbi siffre….last night 
wonderful music…..


----------



## Irwin

*Sleepless in Seattle*

The things I do to make my wife happy.


----------



## RFW

Irwin said:


> *Sleepless in Seattle*
> 
> The things I do to make my wife happy.


Did you sleep?


----------



## Irwin

RFW said:


> Did you sleep?


No, I stayed awake. I provided color commentary while we watched the movie.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Tomorrow ft. Robert Duval (Based on William Faulkner's writ) ( rated 7.6 )​A lonely farmer takes in a pregnant woman and looks after her. After she gives birth, tragedy strikes.

Great story. Period.


----------



## Mr. Ed

Watching all 3 seasons of A Discovery of Witches


----------



## officerripley

Paco Dennis said:


> Tomorrow ft. Robert Duval (Based on William Faulkner's writ) ( rated 7.6 )​A lonely farmer takes in a pregnant woman and looks after her. After she gives birth, tragedy strikes.
> 
> Great story. Period.


Exposing my ignorance here, but what does "ft" mean? I googled it and it said "FaceTime." So you can watch movies on FaceTime?


----------



## Irwin

officerripley said:


> Exposing my ignorance here, but what does "ft" mean? I googled it and it said "FaceTime." So you can watch movies on FaceTime?


Featuring? That was just my guess.


----------



## officerripley

Irwin said:


> Featuring? That was just my guess.


And it's a good one; I bet you're right.


----------



## Ruthanne

I watched the Netflix series called Sweet Magnolias--two seasons are available now.  I thought it was good and it got better in time.  About 3 women friends and their lives in a town called Serenity.  It shows their new business start up, things they deal with in the town, their love lives, and their deep friendship, and also how they love Margueritas!   I enjoyed it and am hoping they will have some more seasons to come.


----------



## dseag2

Pepper said:


> *The Eyes of Tammy Faye* on HBO.  Enjoyed very much about the Tammy Faye & Jim Bakker duo.


Watched that in the theater and loved it!  It really opened my eyes (no pun intended) about them and about everything Tammy Faye endured as part of that duo.


----------



## dseag2

Paco Dennis said:


> MEL GIBSON - TIM (1979)​Fans of Mel Gibson can't miss this romantic drama movie from the same year of his first Interceptor, based on the best-selling novel by Colleen McCullough. A handsome but developmentally impaired 20-year-old man works as a laborer. Everyone abuses his naiveté except a nice 40-year-old American woman who hires him one day. When they become close, however, the town and his family disapprove...


I saw this many years ago (obviously).  It was an excellent film!


----------



## Ruthanne

This morning I watched *The Descendants *on *Prime*.  I liked it even if it was sad, it was realistic and heart wrenching.  About a woman who is in a bad accident and in a coma and who's husband and kids struggle with the whole thing.


----------



## jakbird

Just finished a very obscure British propaganda film, *Fires Were Started*, produced in 1943 by the legendary Ian Dalrymple's Crown Film Unit.  It was about a typical squad of AFS firemen during one nighttime Blitz raid in 1940.  London accents were so thick it was difficult to understand at times (no captions), but overall it was classic Dalrymple faire, from the happy go lucky watch room, the "stiff upper lip" calm professionalism while bombs went off all around, and the quick-witted improvisation when a German bomb hits the water mains.  Casualties, of course, but the cargo ship full of ammunition is saved.


----------



## Jan14

dseag2 said:


> Watched that in the theater and loved it!  It really opened my eyes (no pun intended) about them and about everything Tammy Faye endured as part of that duo.


This was good.  Excellent performance by Jessica Chastain


----------



## Jan14

Nightmare Alley with Brad Cooper and House of Gucchi.  Loved both.


----------



## PamfromTx

Have been watching a series (Inventing Anna) on Netflix.  

Also started to watch Ozark again as well.


----------



## Irwin

*Downfall (Netflix stream)*
The story of the Boeing 737 Max scandal.
Good documentary.


----------



## Tish

The last movie I watched was Marry me.


----------



## RFW

The French Dispatch (2021)
It's a Wes Anderson movie through and through. While highly entertaining, I didn't think it was as funny as they wanted it to be. Great production value but there is one scene that uses animation instead of live action that felt a bit jarring.


----------



## katlupe

Not a movie but a series on Prime Video, The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel Season 4 just started. There was something like a two year wait between the last season. It is free but you would have to watch the previous seasons to understand it I think.


----------



## AnnieA

Boys on the Side ...again.  It's my favorite guilty pleasure, not so typical chic flick.


----------



## Paco Dennis

For All Time (2000) ( rated 7.1 )​A man facing middle-age and a failing marriage finds a time slip that can take him back to the end of the 18th Century.

Director
Steven Schachter

Writers
Rod Serling(Twilight Zone episode "A Stop at Willoughby")
Vivienne Radkoff(teleplay)

Stars
Mark Harmon
Mary McDonnell
Catherine Hicks


----------



## officerripley

_St. Vincent_; 2014, starring Bill Murray and Melissa McCarthy; it's probably the only Bill Murray movie I've ever liked, I'm not a fan of his and we only watched for Melissa; but this movie is very good. (It's on Netflix right now.)


----------



## Pepper

My last movie (streaming) was Tender Bar, on Amazon Prime.  Don't always like Ben Affleck, but did in this:
_In 1972, 9-year-old J.R. Maguire moves into his grandfather's dilapidated house in Long Island, N.Y. Searching for a father figure, he falls under the unconventional tutelage of his uncle Charlie, a charismatic, self-educated bartender who introduces him to a handful of the bar's colorful regulars. As the years pass and J.R. grows into a young man, he tries to fulfill his dream of becoming a writer._

It was charming & pleasant & the cast was good.  It was also only 1 hour 45 minutes, my attention span.


----------



## officerripley

Pepper said:


> My last movie (streaming) was Tender Bar, on Amazon Prime.  Don't always like Ben Affleck, but did in this:
> _In 1972, 9-year-old J.R. Maguire moves into his grandfather's dilapidated house in Long Island, N.Y. Searching for a father figure, he falls under the unconventional tutelage of his uncle Charlie, a charismatic, self-educated bartender who introduces him to a handful of the bar's colorful regulars. As the years pass and J.R. grows into a young man, he tries to fulfill his dream of becoming a writer._
> 
> It was charming & pleasant & the cast was good.  It was also only 1 hour 45 minutes, my attention span.


I agree; I think the book was a tiny bit better but that does happen sometimes with movies. Moehringer has written another book called _Sutton_, a fictionalized account of bank robber Willie Sutton, I recommend it highly; 2 fave quotes from it: 

"A book is the only real escape from this fallen world. Aside from death."

 "You want to be a prophet? You want to be a f*ckin Nostradamus? Predict a[n economic] crash. You’ll never be wrong."


----------



## Ruthanne

Watched the movie Late Night on Amazon Prime.  I thought it was pretty good .


----------



## palides2021

Watched the Pixar movie Soul the other night. It was quite moving.


----------



## Irwin

*Winter On Fire: Ukraine's Fight for Freedom*
In just 93 days, what started as peaceful student demonstrations became a violent revolution. Netflix original documentary Winter on Fire brings you the story of Ukraine's fight for freedom from the frontlines of the 2014 uprising.






*Winter on Fire* is a fascinating documentary and extremely relevant to what's going on there right now. It's a bit graphic since it contains actual footage of the violence, so if you can't handle that kind of thing, give the film a pass.


----------



## dseag2

Death on the Nile.  Outstanding!


----------



## Jules

Pepper said:


> It was also only 1 hour 45 minutes,* my attention span*


I thought that was just me.


----------



## jakbird

Last night it was *How The West Was Won*, from 1962.  Everything about the movie was in epic proportion, from the Cinerama wide screen to the list of stars, the big name directors, to the length.  It should have been one of the very best movies of the sixties, except the writing was mediocre at best, and there were some annoying camera flaws with close up motion.  Not even the likes of James Stewart, Henry Fonda and Debbie Reynolds could do much to improve it.  Still, it was worth watching.

The highlights: Karl Malden talking about his farm at the beginning, and the buffalo stampede.

The lowlights: a plot written to show off the wide screen special effects, and the fisheye camera artifacts when the effects didn't work.


----------



## PamfromTx

I'll See You In My Dreams, Amazon Prime


----------



## Paco Dennis

BOWIE AS ANDY WARHOL IN BASQUIAT​The brief life of Jean Michel Basquiat, a world renowned New York street artist struggling with fame, drugs and his identity. Basquiat is a 1996 American biographical drama film directed, co-written and co-composed by Julian Schnabel in his feature directorial debut. The film is based on the life of American postmodernist/neo expressionist artist Jean-Michel Basquiat. Basquiat, born in Brooklyn, used his graffiti roots as a foundation to create collage-style paintings on canvas.


----------



## moviequeen1

Last night on Turner Movie Classics I watched 'Mississippi Burning' 88 directed by Alan Parker starring Gene Hackman,Wilem Defoe.They play 2 FBI agents, who were investigating the disappearance of 3 civil rights workers in Miss the summer of 1964
Defoe's role is the 'tight jaw by the book type',Hackman's role is ex Southern sherriff who has more experience dealing with people. He's the one who figures out what happened to the workers
Other cast members, Frances Mc Dormand,Brad Dourif,Michael Rooker,R.Lee Ermey,Pruitt Taylor Vince
I saw movie when it was 1st released,at times had trouble watching some of the intense scenes.As usual Hackman was terrific ,his scenes with McDormand were tender. He was nominated for Best Actor, lost to Dustin Hoffman.He is my all time #1 favorite movie actor,even though he is retired from acting


----------



## fatboy

The Big Lebowski


----------



## Paco Dennis

Murder Live! (1997) David Morse | Marg Helgenberger - Suspense HD (6.4 )​An enraged father seizes control of a popular talk show and demands the world hears his plight.


----------



## oldpop

I kicked cable TV to the curb last week. The only channels I watched were TCM and PBS. As much as I liked both it was not worth one hundred dollars a month. I can stream PBS for free and you tube has a plethora of classic movies. That extra hundred dollars a month in my pocket will serve me well.


----------



## katlupe

The last movie I watched was Just Between Friends. 1986. On Amazon Prime. Starring Mary Tyler Moore, Ted Danson and Christine Lahti. I liked it but seems like there are a lot of movies with this exact same story line.


----------



## Signe The Survivor

The last movie I watched was Barefoot In The Park with Robert Redford and Jane Fonda. What a true classic.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

With a title like that, why
bother with other films?
Wasn't my last but was a
better one than many.


----------



## MountainRa

The Tender Bar On Amazon Prime. Pretty good. Ben Affleck was better than I was expecting.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Freeheld (6.6)​Based on the Oscar®-winning short documentary and adapted by the writer of Philadelphia, Freeheld is the true love story of Laurel Hester [Julianne Moore] and Stacie Andree [Ellen Page] and their fight for justice.  A decorated New Jersey police detective, Laurel is diagnosed with cancer and wants to leave her hard earned pension to her domestic partner, Stacie.  However the county officials, Freeholders, conspire to prevent Laurel from doing this. Hard-nosed detective Dane Wells [Michael Shannon], and activist Steven Goldstein [Steve Carell], unite in Laurel and Stacie’s defense, rallying police officers and ordinary citizens to support their struggle for equality.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Chris P Bacon said:


> With a title like that, why
> bother with other films?
> Wasn't my last but was a
> better one than many.


That's one of my favorite movies!  I just may watch it again.  I think it's on Netflix and I also have the DVD.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Bumblebee. It's a Transformers movie. My son told me it was good but I didn't expect to like it as much as I did.


----------



## RadishRose

Paco Dennis said:


> Murder Live! (1997) David Morse | Marg Helgenberger - Suspense HD (6.4 )​An enraged father seizes control of a popular talk show and demands the world hears his plight.


Can't watch this.


----------



## Paco Dennis

video unavailable


----------



## win231

I watched _"Into The Wild" _again last night.
Whenever I watch it, I always ask myself, _"Why am I watching this again? It's so sad."_


----------



## Ruthanne

This morning I watched *Under the Eiffel Tower*.  It takes place in France and is a romance movie.  I thought it was quite good.  On Netflix.


----------



## Ruthanne

Watched *The Weekend Away* on Netflix this morning.  A woman goes to see her girlfriend for the weekend and parties and all sorts of things happen.  I liked it enough.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Rewatched "Austenland" with Keri Russell , JJ Feild and Jane Seymour. Loved Mrs. Wattlesbrook... Jane S. outdid herself hahaha


----------



## Ruthanne

CinnamonSugar said:


> Rewatched "Austenland" with Keri Russell , JJ Feild and Jane Seymour. Loved Mrs. Wattlesbrook... Jane S. outdid herself hahaha


Was it on Netflix or Prime or something else?


----------



## ronaldj

just returned home fro the new Batman.


----------



## Ruthanne

ronaldj said:


> just returned home fro the new Batman.


At the movie theater?


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Ruthanne said:


> Was it on Netflix or Prime or something else?


Rented it on Amazon Prime, @Ruthanne


----------



## Feelslikefar

TCM is doing their '31 Days of Oscar' this month.
Time to catch some great Classics.

Last one I watched was 'Judgment at Nuremberg' with Spencer Tracy, Burt Lancaster, Richard Widmark
and Maximilian Schell.
Powerful movie.

One down, many more to come.


----------



## timoc

*I've watched this* dozens of times, it still crackes me up.


----------



## Trila

Escape Plan 2: Hades
.....with Sylvester Stallone


----------



## win231

"A Family of Strangers"
Interesting true story.


----------



## dseag2

ronaldj said:


> just returned home fro the new Batman.


So how was it?  I'm going to see it tomorrow at the theater.


----------



## Ruthanne

*Sundogs* and *21 Bridges*.  Both excellent on Netflix.


----------



## Ruthanne

This morning I watched *St. Vincent*.  Starring Bill Murray ad Melissa Mc Carthy.  This is the second time I've watched it.  I don't often watch movies more than once unless they are very good and a treat to watch.


----------



## Ruthanne

*Cloudburst*, a very funny and good movie.  Very enjoyable.  On Netflix.


----------



## Lewkat

The Lusitania.


----------



## ronaldj

dseag2 said:


> So how was it?  I'm going to see it tomorrow at the theater.


it was dark, it was gritty, it was what a Batman movie would be like in 2022.  it was long, had a good story line, the actors did a great job. if you are a batman fan you should like it, if you are looking for the 1966 batman not so much.


----------



## officerripley

_The Post,_ 2017, starring Meryl Streep, Tom Hanks...and Bob Odenkirk (of _Better Call Saul_!); I forgot how good this movie was.


----------



## dseag2

ronaldj said:


> it was dark, it was gritty, it was what a Batman movie would be like in 2022.  it was long, had a good story line, the actors did a great job. if you are a batman fan you should like it, if you are looking for the 1966 batman not so much.


I completely agree with everything you said.  There was none of the original fun of the early Batman movies, but then Batman has been getting dark for years. 

Batman and Catwoman were damaged people with dark backstories, but I still enjoyed it.  As a 3-hour movie it kept me engaged.  One of the best car chase scenes ever with an amazing ending.  The Riddler character was chilling.  I saw it on Sunday.  Never got bored.  Big thumbs up!


----------



## win231

Last night, I watched an old classic with Barbara Stanwyck & Raymond Burr - _"Crime of Passion." _


----------



## jerry old

Turner Classic Films is running 30 days of Academy Award Films 
Wings released in 1927, silent film about fighter planes in WW I,  lot of flying around killing each other and Clara Bow's romatic interest.

I had never seen Clara Bow, wanted to view the heartthrob of the 1920-30's-cute girl from what i could tell.


----------



## Ruthanne

Set It Up on Netflix.  Took awhile for me to get into it but it ended up being alright.


----------



## Ruthanne

Worst Roommate Ever-limited series on Netflix.  Kind of scary and alright.


----------



## oldpop

"This Island Earth" 1955 classic Science Fiction movie based on the novel of the same name by Raymond F. Jones.
I wished I would have dumped Cable TV a long time ago. There is to much free streaming entertainment on the net to pay ($120.00) per month for so many channels and nothing worth watching. About the only things I watch are classic movies and documentaries anyway. I am about to kick Netflix to the curb too. Their price just went up again and they are outta here.


----------



## Ruthanne

oldpop said:


> "This Island Earth" 1955 classic Science Fiction movie based on the novel of the same name by Raymond F. Jones.
> I wished I would have dumped Cable TV a long time ago. There is to much free streaming entertainment on the net to pay ($120.00) per month for so many channels and nothing worth watching. About the only things I watch are classic movies and documentaries anyway. I am about to kick Netflix to the curb too. Their price just went up again and they are outta here.


Netflix price only went up about a dollar.  I know I can still afford that.  Ido agree cable is way too high.


----------



## moviequeen1

Ruthanne said:


> This morning I watched *St. Vincent*.  Starring Bill Murray ad Melissa Mc Carthy.  This is the second time I've watched it.  I don't often watch movies more than once unless they are very good and a treat to watch.


loved the movie, it was funny. I liked the relationship between Murray and young actor, Jaeden Lieberher who plays Melissa Mc Carthy's son 'Oliver'  MQ


----------



## PamfromTx

St. Vincent, Netflix


----------



## Jackie23

Power of the Dog........Netflix


----------



## Ruthanne

*As Good As It Gets* on Netflix.  Starring Jack Nicholson, Greg Kinear, Cuba Gooding Jr..  I love this movie and have watched it several or so times.  About a man with OCD who likes a warm hearted waitress, and gets to know her and her family all for the good.  Great Movie!!


----------



## DGM

We watched "Impossible" which is a well done true story.  Then, we watched Youtube videos about the making of the movie and interviews with the woman whom the movie was about.


----------



## Paco Dennis

The Revolt (Tula: The Revolt) | Full Drama War Movie | Danny Glover​The Revolt (Tula: The Revolt) - An international English spoken feature length movie about the leader of the big slave uprising on the island of Curacao, a Dutch colony in 1795. 'Tula The Revolt' tells the true story of a man who dared to stand up against his oppressors leading his people in a peaceful march for freedom, equality and brotherhood. An action movie, but at the same time a character movie, giving the audience the insights of a reluctant leader, his hopes, his fears, his values, his love, his faith, but also his inevitable destiny. 2013.  Stars: Danny Glover, Jeroen Krabbé, Deobia Oparei


----------



## Ruthanne

moviequeen1 said:


> loved the movie, it was funny. I liked the relationship between Murray and young actor, Jaeden Lieberher who plays Melissa Mc Carthy's son 'Oliver'  MQ


I agree 100%.  Very good movie!


----------



## Ruthanne

*Just Like Heaven* on Netflix.

I liked it a lot. A bit different but that makes me like it more!


----------



## Ruthanne

*Deadly Switch* on Netflix.  About a traumatized family who are pretty out there!  I liked it very much.


----------



## Ruthanne

*Destination Wedding *on Netflix.  Pretty good, I enjoyed it.  Kind of funny, too, at least it had me cracking up!


----------



## Jules

Ruthanne said:


> Watched *The Weekend Away* on Netflix this morning.  A woman goes to see her girlfriend for the weekend and parties and all sorts of things happen.  I liked it enough.


I enjoyed it too.  Best part, it was only 1hr 40min.  I hate long movies.


----------



## Ruthanne

Jules said:


> I enjoyed it too.  Best part, it was only 1hr 40min.  I hate long movies.


I try to watch the shorter ones, too, but once in a blue moon will watch a long one.


----------



## Ruthanne

Just watched In The Cut on Netflix.  I thought it was good.  For those of you who it matters to it is rated R.  

It's a thriller about a serial killer who kills a bunch of women.  It gets very personal for some.


----------



## Fyrefox

I watched _The Many Saints of Newark _last night, the prequel movie to _The Sopranos _TV series.  It recreated the late 60’s time period really well, with all of the racial unrest.  It was a kick to see all of the major characters from the series as younger people, which foreshadowed and hinted at their later development.  Like the series, however, the prequel was a bit bloody and violent for my taste…


----------



## Ruthanne

Watched *Did You Hear About The Morgans*?  It's on Netflix.  I liked it a lot.  About a couple who witness something and have to go  into a witness protection program to stay alive.  Pretty good.


----------



## Paco Dennis

The Great Northfield Minnesota Raid (Full Movie, Western, English, Entire Film) *free full westerns*​Full Western Movie, Full Length Cowboy Film, English: The Great Northfield Minnesota Raid (original title), Runtime 1h 31min, Western, 9 August 1972 (West Germany). The Great Northfield Minnesota Raid is a 1972 Technicolor Western film about the James-Younger Gang distributed by Universal Pictures. It was directed by Philip Kaufman in a cinéma vérité style and starred Cliff Robertson as Cole Younger, Robert Duvall as Jesse James, Luke Askew as Jim Younger, R. G. Armstrong as Clell Miller, John Pearce as Frank James, and Matt Clark as Bob Younger. The film purports to recreate the James-Younger Gang's most infamous escapade, the September 7, 1876, robbery of "the biggest bank west of the Mississippi" in Northfield, Minnesota. The gangs of Jesse James and Cole Younger join forces for a bungled robbery of the bank in Northfield, Minnesota. Director: Philip Kaufman Writer: Philip Kaufman Stars: Cliff Robertson, Robert Duvall, Luke Askew


----------



## Autumn72

I'm watching nothing good, finished The Scarlet Letter.
Watched the 1st season of The Last Kingdom.
The 1st season of Ragar Lothbrok.
Netflix by mail.


----------



## David777

Yesterday Sunday March 13, 2022, the first day of Daylight Savings Time this year, I woke up in the dark wee hours like I’ve been doing for weeks now as I wrestle with a painful affliction I’ve been dealing with since Monday January 3, 2022 that tends to make sleep difficult. Well as is my habit, I got up from the living room couch I chose to sleep on last night and turned on two computers before returning to the couch for another hour I can use the sides of to not aggravate the right shoulder supraspinatus tendonitis I’d developed January 6 on only my second ski day this droughty winter. And sadly, have not been back since as my health is far more important. 

Instead, I grabbed my smartphone and on email saw another message from my senior medical provider, Kaiser Permanente about the last of 17 blood test reports to come in? Ok, so logged on and found yet another report showing yet another factor in my blood out of normal range. Back to 1/3/2022, something really strange made all my right hand fingertips quite painful that for the last 3 months I’ve been experimenting taking Ibuprofen and an NSAID cream for the pain, wondering if like the tendonitis would heal and go away. And note, healthy fit me, not only rarely takes medicines, I avoid doing so if at all possible. Well, that didn’t work as March began. Doing web research, I thought I might have a condition termed asymmetric distal interphalangeal predominant (DIP) psoriatic arthritis, so printed out a technical sheet of my fitting symptoms, I gave to my doctor. Upon the appointment, she needed a lot more info so immediately had me filling up tubes of blood and getting X-rays.

And that latest test factor pointed me to several more web pages with complex molecular biology I can somewhat absorb. That led me to a page that mentioned AML so had me thinking I was developing the same genetic acute myeloid leukemia (AML) cancer disease that killed my beloved mother in 2011 at age 84. That was rather technical and I would need to re-read it more and in any case would know much more over my follow-up doctor's appointment Wednesday. So spent the day with a sad empty feeling, thinking my sunset was approaching much sooner than I expected. Mid day walked a few blocks to our town’s crowded outdoor Sunday farmer’s market where I ran into a fellow photographer I’ve known for years in his art booth. I told him about my coming doom that ended all the public exhibition plans I’d talked about in the past that now would never happen. Walked home with an unpleasant empty disconnected feeling in the pit of my stomach.

After watching a half hour TV mass, I went back to re-read the technical web pages and that is when I noticed I had not read enough the first time and although my condition might end up as AML, that is only a late stage possibility. Actually, the blood tests pointed to an opposite blood condition than leukemia with too many blood cells called *polycythemia vera, *though still need to wait for the far more expert diagnosis from my doctor. Also, a fatal condition if untreated but with modern medicine and occasional phlebotomy blood letting, not so. I’m going to LIVE!

That brought me to this evening, sluggish, sleepy, so tv off, looked on youtube for a sci-fi movie I could watch on my 24” external monitor from my laptop, while curled up on my couch. Since I’d already seen almost all the free sci-fi movies, went past dozens before seeing the below Beyond The Stars. A 1989 UK film with Martin Sheen and Sharon Stone I expected was likely well done? Dated yeah but I don’t think I’d ever watched it, so what the heck. Rottentomatoes snippets:

Beyond the Stars





_1989, Drama, 1h 28m. Plot:
This science fiction drama centers on Eric, teenage son of a computer scientist who worked for the Apollo program which sent the first humans to the Moon. Eric, determined to become an astronaut himself one day, befriends Paul Andrews, the thirteenth man on the Moon. Paul is avoided by other astronauts nowadays because he was very rude and rebuffing when he returned from space. Eric slowly learns that Paul discovered something during his excursion on the Moon that he keeps as a secret.

The movie was filmed in and around Huntsville, Alabama and the U.S. Space & Rocket Center, and outside of Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada. Cast:

• Christian Slater as Eric Michaels
• Martin Sheen as Paul Andrews
• Robert Foxworth as Richard Michaels
• Sharon Stone as Laurie McCall
• Olivia d'Abo as Mara Simons
• F. Murray Abraham as Dr. Harry Bertram
• Don S. Davis as Phil Clawson
• William S. Taylor as Dr. Willis
• Babz Chula as Anne Michaels
• Terence Kelly as Al Fletcher_

Movie begins with flashback decades earlier while astronaut Paul Andrews in a small crater is trying to extract some weirdly glowing object under a boulder that apparently made the crater from some extraterrestrial collision. A solar radiation storm is approaching and he doesn’t make it back inside the LEM spacecraft in time. What happens to him or the object is not clear, but clues slowly appear in the film till the end. Andrews has strongly negative memories of NASA after returning he dislikes recalling and apparently has some fatal affliction.

Much of the story follows various human relationship issues like the communication issues between Eric and his father Richard that as a NASA scientist had issues with the astronauts. Richard is divorced from Eric’s mom Anne, while both parents have new prospective mates. Eric meets Mara a friend of bitter recluse alcoholic Andrews and after a warm beginning have usual immature communication teen-aged falling outs. Eric who has a dream of becoming an astronaut, sees Andrews as a hero. Laurie, in love with Richard, in particular has a key role bringing people together. Eric and Mara’s obvious growing love is well presented in a wholesome way without the way one usually sees in this over-sexed centric era.

During a party with all, along the beautiful Pacific Coast setting, Andrews becomes so drunk, he begins opening up crudely about revelations he had in the crater about love being the most important aspect of human existence that an audience would have trouble making sense of. Another scene has Andrews bringing Eric to meet Al, an eccentric humpback whale communication scientist where Al rants about a lack of human respect for our fellow Earth creatures. The ending brought this well crafted story to an end that had this man that had been in such a sad state this day of losing my supremely precious existence into tears. Yes I, an admitedly skeptical science person, but as someone seeking eternal life as offered by Jesus, believe THEY are out there, though not quite as our religious ancestors have recorded and religions demand dogma be, but rather a race of UIE’s. How remarkable a coincidence, I would be guided to watch this movie on such a day of my life!


----------



## jerry old

On Quite on The Western Front-1930  with Lew Ayres

One of the first films of merit depicting young men dying for no real reason...
Poignant, especially in 1930
Pitiable scene of solider trying to avoid being carried to the  'dying room'- unsuccessful.

A film of a quaint time when soldiers only killed other soldiers


----------



## jerry old

Cry Macho 2021, with 91 year old Clint Eastwood

Eastwood transports kid in Mexico back to father in states (yawn)
Romantic interest, old Eastwood hooks with with female. (yawn)

I guess the old rascal gets praise for doing anything at his age.


----------



## dobielvr

The Adam Project
The Weekend Away

Netflix...enjoyed them both.


----------



## Jules

dobielvr said:


> The Adam Project
> The Weekend Away
> 
> Netflix...enjoyed them both.


I intend to watch the Adam Project - nice to see a good review.


----------



## dobielvr

Jules said:


> I intend to watch the Adam Project - nice to see a good review.


It's totally diff. than what I usually watch, w/it's space vehicles and special effects.  But Ryan Reynolds and his 12 yr old (character) self make it worthwhile.  And, the music.


----------



## Feelslikefar

Just finished 'Greyhound', a Tom Hanks movie about a Captain of a Destroyer escorting a convoy to Britian, WWII.

No fluff, not much backstory, but it works. 

Just an intense story about Command in a critical time.
Screenplay by Tom Hanks. 

Once again, I was drawn in, where I forget he's an actor and he IS the character.

A very rare thing in today's movies.


----------



## Packerjohn

I started watching "In the Valley of Elah" with Tommy Lee Jones.  It was awful.  I gave up after 10 minutes.  Definitely not my type of movie; bad language.  I suppose a certain class of people might like it.  Not me; sorry!


----------



## jerry old

Tommy Lee used to be a clean-mouth,  times change.  
Is it what the audience demands?


----------



## Marie5656

*At this very moment I am watching  Rebecca  the old Alfred Hitchcock movie from 1940.  It is on You Tube..the only place I could find it. One of my favorite old movies...
But that being said, Mrs. Danvers is creepier every time I see the darn movie. LOVE her, LOL

 *


----------



## Autumn72

Finished The Client 
Nomad Land
Now watching in parts while for lunch or dinner.
Macbeth
One Day
Watched last year.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis

I am kinda a film critic and m drawn to the independent movies on youtube. One such channel is called



Indie Rights Movies For Free
86K subscribers

They almost all have new cell phones, and the plots are sometimes very intriguing. They are very low budget, with B/B- actors. I am intrigued with what the support as worthy films to present, and some are very good. I just finished this one....i thought it was a very modern plot, and well scripted.


----------



## feywon

The Guilty, American remake of a Euopean film i watched months ago. Both very good, tho slight changes in American version which is just a few minutes longer.  This version stars Jake Gyllenhall, who doesa ggood job of it. 

Basically a character study of troubled Police officer manning 911 phone, while awaiting hearing on shooting a civilian.  It also makes some good points about assumptions easily made and how important as!ing the right questions can be. Can't say much more without giving spoilers. But if you like intense, taught dramas this is onea, but not a heavy with action.

There is a line near the end that adds a dimension to discussions of how traumatized people can traumatize others:  "Broken people fix broken people." I would have qualified it with the word sometimes. It was synchonistic because earier in the day had been part of discussion about how no matter how compassionate you are it is wise to have boundaries. Just because somone has or is suffering doesn't make it ok for them to hurt others.


----------



## officerripley

_It Could Happen to You_, 1994, Nicolas Cage & Bridget Fonda; loosely based on a true story.


----------



## feywon

Tonight i watched 'Things Seen and Heard' on Netflix. Well done ghost story,  that could almost be perceived as an allegorical cautionary tale about abusing women and children.


----------



## palides2021

David777 said:


> Yesterday Sunday March 13, 2022, the first day of Daylight Savings Time this year, I woke up in the dark wee hours like I’ve been doing for weeks now as I wrestle with a painful affliction I’ve been dealing with since Monday January 3, 2022 that tends to make sleep difficult. Well as is my habit, I got up from the living room couch I chose to sleep on last night and turned on two computers before returning to the couch for another hour I can use the sides of to not aggravate the right shoulder supraspinatus tendonitis I’d developed January 6 on only my second ski day this droughty winter. And sadly, have not been back since as my health is far more important.
> 
> Instead, I grabbed my smartphone and on email saw another message from my senior medical provider, Kaiser Permanente about the last of 17 blood test reports to come in? Ok, so logged on and found yet another report showing yet another factor in my blood out of normal range. Back to 1/3/2022, something really strange made all my right hand fingertips quite painful that for the last 3 months I’ve been experimenting taking Ibuprofen and an NSAID cream for the pain, wondering if like the tendonitis would heal and go away. And note, healthy fit me, not only rarely takes medicines, I avoid doing so if at all possible. Well, that didn’t work as March began. Doing web research, I thought I might have a condition termed asymmetric distal interphalangeal predominant (DIP) psoriatic arthritis, so printed out a technical sheet of my fitting symptoms, I gave to my doctor. Upon the appointment, she needed a lot more info so immediately had me filling up tubes of blood and getting X-rays.
> 
> And that latest test factor pointed me to several more web pages with complex molecular biology I can somewhat absorb. That led me to a page that mentioned AML so had me thinking I was developing the same genetic acute myeloid leukemia (AML) cancer disease that killed my beloved mother in 2011 at age 84. That was rather technical and I would need to re-read it more and in any case would know much more over my follow-up doctor's appointment Wednesday. So spent the day with a sad empty feeling, thinking my sunset was approaching much sooner than I expected. Mid day walked a few blocks to our town’s crowded outdoor Sunday farmer’s market where I ran into a fellow photographer I’ve known for years in his art booth. I told him about my coming doom that ended all the public exhibition plans I’d talked about in the past that now would never happen. Walked home with an unpleasant empty disconnected feeling in the pit of my stomach.
> 
> After watching a half hour TV mass, I went back to re-read the technical web pages and that is when I noticed I had not read enough the first time and although my condition might end up as AML, that is only a late stage possibility. Actually, the blood tests pointed to an opposite blood condition than leukemia with too many blood cells called *polycythemia vera, *though still need to wait for the far more expert diagnosis from my doctor. Also, a fatal condition if untreated but with modern medicine and occasional phlebotomy blood letting, not so. I’m going to LIVE!
> 
> That brought me to this evening, sluggish, sleepy, so tv off, looked on youtube for a sci-fi movie I could watch on my 24” external monitor from my laptop, while curled up on my couch. Since I’d already seen almost all the free sci-fi movies, went past dozens before seeing the below Beyond The Stars. A 1989 UK film with Martin Sheen and Sharon Stone I expected was likely well done? Dated yeah but I don’t think I’d ever watched it, so what the heck. Rottentomatoes snippets:
> 
> Beyond the Stars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _1989, Drama, 1h 28m. Plot:
> This science fiction drama centers on Eric, teenage son of a computer scientist who worked for the Apollo program which sent the first humans to the Moon. Eric, determined to become an astronaut himself one day, befriends Paul Andrews, the thirteenth man on the Moon. Paul is avoided by other astronauts nowadays because he was very rude and rebuffing when he returned from space. Eric slowly learns that Paul discovered something during his excursion on the Moon that he keeps as a secret.
> 
> The movie was filmed in and around Huntsville, Alabama and the U.S. Space & Rocket Center, and outside of Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada. Cast:
> 
> • Christian Slater as Eric Michaels
> • Martin Sheen as Paul Andrews
> • Robert Foxworth as Richard Michaels
> • Sharon Stone as Laurie McCall
> • Olivia d'Abo as Mara Simons
> • F. Murray Abraham as Dr. Harry Bertram
> • Don S. Davis as Phil Clawson
> • William S. Taylor as Dr. Willis
> • Babz Chula as Anne Michaels
> • Terence Kelly as Al Fletcher_
> 
> Movie begins with flashback decades earlier while astronaut Paul Andrews in a small crater is trying to extract some weirdly glowing object under a boulder that apparently made the crater from some extraterrestrial collision. A solar radiation storm is approaching and he doesn’t make it back inside the LEM spacecraft in time. What happens to him or the object is not clear, but clues slowly appear in the film till the end. Andrews has strongly negative memories of NASA after returning he dislikes recalling and apparently has some fatal affliction.
> 
> Much of the story follows various human relationship issues like the communication issues between Eric and his father Richard that as a NASA scientist had issues with the astronauts. Richard is divorced from Eric’s mom Anne, while both parents have new prospective mates. Eric meets Mara a friend of bitter recluse alcoholic Andrews and after a warm beginning have usual immature communication teen-aged falling outs. Eric who has a dream of becoming an astronaut, sees Andrews as a hero. Laurie, in love with Richard, in particular has a key role bringing people together. Eric and Mara’s obvious growing love is well presented in a wholesome way without the way one usually sees in this over-sexed centric era.
> 
> During a party with all, along the beautiful Pacific Coast setting, Andrews becomes so drunk, he begins opening up crudely about revelations he had in the crater about love being the most important aspect of human existence that an audience would have trouble making sense of. Another scene has Andrews bringing Eric to meet Al, an eccentric humpback whale communication scientist where Al rants about a lack of human respect for our fellow Earth creatures. The ending brought this well crafted story to an end that had this man that had been in such a sad state this day of losing my supremely precious existence into tears. Yes I, an admitedly skeptical science person, but as someone seeking eternal life as offered by Jesus, believe THEY are out there, though not quite as our religious ancestors have recorded and religions demand dogma be, but rather a race of UIE’s. How remarkable a coincidence, I would be guided to watch this movie on such a day of my life!


I just read this about your condition, David777. Sorry that you're experiencing it. I tend to do the same thing - read articles on any conditions I may be experiencing. I've been told not to base a diagnosis on just blood tests, but to see the overall picture and followup with other tests. Good luck!


----------



## David777

One tube of blood is still out for key testing but won't return for a week or two.  That is for DNA genetic testing where they will be looking at about a dozen different sequences.  That will point to whether my fate is optimistic as is most probable or in less likely mutation situations, pessimistic with life more likely short.  Until those test arrive, Monday I meet with a talented hematologist who is likely to initially set me up for a bone biopsy with a big needle into my pelvis.  

And as for that Beyond The Stars movie, highly recommended and is free to watch on that above youtube link.


----------



## Knight

On Netflix   Rescued by Ruby

A feel good movie about a dog that was rescued from a dog shelter. It's taken from actual happening. For those that love animals & believe in the circle of life, A truly happy ending this is your kind of movie.


----------



## oldman

"Cry Macho" by Clint Eastwood on the airplane.


----------



## Gemma

Training Day, with Denzel Washington in it.


----------



## charry

I don’t watch many films now, as I can’t get to watch them  all the way through ,
but I’m watching , a Spanish sub title 60min film at the moment , called Pain and Glory, 
it’s really interesting …..


----------



## charry

Gemma said:


> Training Day, with Denzel Washington in it.


Great Actor gemma ….I liked him in Man On Fire….


----------



## Paco Dennis

Nobody Walks in LA (2016)​


Indie Rights Movies For Free
88.3K subscribers

Nobody Walks in LA is the story of two old friends who, faced with decisions that cannot wait, put their lives on pause for a day and do the unthinkable…walk around Los Angeles.


----------



## Ruthanne

*New Years Eve* with an all star cast.  Very good movie about several people and what happens on New Years Eve with them.  I thought it was great.  On Netflix.


----------



## Ruthanne

*Windfall* on Netflix.  About a man who breaks into a billionaire's vacation home and is about to leave when the billionaire and his wife arrive.  I thought it was very good and the end really surprised me.


----------



## Jace

"Trespass "with Nicolas Cage & Nicole Kidman...(2011)
Home invasion of rich couple...etc..etc...etc.
Overly dramatic...long and drawn-out.......IMO


----------



## katlupe

The Marriage Fool with Carol Burnett and Walter Matthau John Stamos about an older couple who are lonely after losing their spouses and finding love again. Good movie!


----------



## katlupe

What's Love Got To Do With It? With Angela Bassett and Lawrence Fishburne. Tina Turner's story. A good movie.


----------



## jerry old

The Grapes of Wrath
You are used to seeing John Carradine in westerns from the 50's-70's with his emaciated portrayal of undertakers,
preacher and other marginal roles...
  The Grapes of Wrath shows his dramatic ability; it's too bad he was regulated to B Movies..
It is a great film of our culture, as it  was and may be again?


----------



## PamfromTx

Well, I woke up early with a sinus headache and started watching, "The Hero" with Sam Elliott.  Pretty good movie so far.


----------



## Autumn72

The Military Wives
Netflix 
Not too excited about it a choir made while husband's are away in Afghanistan.


----------



## PamfromTx

lindy said:


> never heard it, howd you find it?


Amazon Prime

I also had not heard of this movie.  Hope you watch it.


----------



## Ruthanne

*Afterlife of the party* on Netflix.  Pretty good.  A young woman dies after partying and is sent to an angel to find out her fate.  I really enjoyed it.


----------



## ElCastor

Amazon Prime

The Island -- Scarlett Johansson and Ewan McGregor
Semi-SciFi story of a remote factory where clones of the famous and wealthy are bred and raised to be ...

Entertaining with a nice end.


----------



## Alligatorob

A Call to Spy

Pretty good show, above average, based on a true story.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Call_to_Spy


----------



## Lanny

jerry old said:


> The Grapes of Wrath
> You are used to seeing John Carradine in westerns from the 50's-70's with his emaciated portrayal of undertakers,
> preacher and other marginal roles...
> The Grapes of Wrath shows his dramatic ability; it's too bad he was regulated to B Movies..
> It is a great film of our culture, as it  was and may be again?


I saw The Grapes of Wrath last night too. Great film. It was on Turner Classic Movies in my area.

I love The Treasure of the Sierra Madre and Sergeant York too. Two favorites.


----------



## SeniorBen

Everything is Illuminated, staring Elijah Wood, written by Liev Schreiber 





A young Jewish American man endeavors to find the woman who saved his grandfather during World War II in a Ukrainian village, that was ultimately razed by the Nazis, with the help of an eccentric local.

... kind of a relevant movie, considering what's happening in Ukraine right now.


----------



## Ruthanne

SeniorBen said:


> Everything is Illuminated, staring Elijah Wood, written by Liev Schreiber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A young Jewish American man endeavors to find the woman who saved his grandfather during World War II in a Ukrainian village, that was ultimately razed by the Nazis, with the help of an eccentric local.
> 
> ... kind of a relevant movie, considering what's happening in Ukraine right now.


What channel?


----------



## SeniorBen

Ruthanne said:


> What channel?


Kanopy.com. If you have a library account, you probably have access.


----------



## mrstime

The last movie I saw in a theater was ET.....I loved it. There have been a couple of movies we have seen on TV some years ago.


----------



## Ruthanne

SeniorBen said:


> Kanopy.com. If you have a library account, you probably have access.


thanks!


----------



## Ruthanne

mrstime said:


> The last movie I saw in a theater was ET.....I loved it. There have been a couple of movies we have seen on TV some years ago.


Feel free to post any movies you have seen anywhere.  It's also good to post where or what channel you watched them on.


----------



## Pepper

mrstime said:


> The last movie I saw in a theater was ET.....I loved it. There have been a couple of movies we have seen on TV some years ago.


The first movie my son saw was ET.  He was three.  We went with my mother.  My son was so fascinated he stood through the whole thing in wonderment.  I was a bit concerned as to how he would behave in a movie theater, but he was great until the end.  "ET come back" he screamed and cried over and over well past the credits!  Thanks for bringing back the memory mrstime!


----------



## Paco Dennis

Fire Birds Full Movie - Nicolas Cage - Tommy Lee Jones ( rated 4.7 - free )​Elite Apache helicopter pilots are tasked with destroying powerful armed drug cartels operating in South America.


----------



## Lanny

It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World is on TCM as we speak. A great comedy classic from '63.

The firetruck rescue scene at the end is a real howler. Reminiscent of the great slapstick stuff from the silent era.


----------



## mrstime

Pepper said:


> The first movie my son saw was ET.  He was three.  We went with my mother.  My son was so fascinated he stood through the whole thing in wonderment.  I was a bit concerned as to how he would behave in a movie theater, but he was great until the end.  "ET come back" he screamed and cried over and over well past the credits!  Thanks for bringing back the memory mrstime!


So adorable.


----------



## Ruthanne

Royal Treatment on Netflix.  A romantic story about a prince and hairdresser and how they do charity work.  I liked it a lot.


----------



## dobielvr

Finally watched Rescued By Ruby....really cute movie.  Netflix,


----------



## Ruthanne

dobielvr said:


> Finally watched Rescued By Ruby....really cute movie.  Netflix,


Does it have a good ending?


----------



## dobielvr

Ruthanne said:


> Does it have a good ending?


Yes.  
I thought you saw it?


----------



## Ruthanne

dobielvr said:


> Yes.
> I thought you saw it?


No I haven't but I saw A Dog Named Skip.


----------



## Autumn72

At Midnight ? Yesterday and the days  before can't make it to the whole movie except for a few. 
Gillian Hopkins 
Brooklyn ..,..my favorite
Any Human Heart ....loved
The Best of My Love

Last Kingdom 1st series


----------



## Sassycakes

Just last night I watched "Goodfellas" My Brother in law loved the movie and made a copy of it for me. He thought that since I was the only Italian in the family maybe I would recognize some of the people in it.


----------



## Feelslikefar

*Ford vs Ferrari*

Billed as a Race movie, but it is a movie even those who are not race fans can enjoy.
Acting ( Matt Damon and Christian Bale ) takes this to another level.
Very long, at 2 and half hours, but doesn't play like it.

If you are a race fan, this movie delivers. The CGI puts you behind the wheel, you find yourself
leaning into every turn.

You'll want to turn up the volume during the race scenes!


----------



## Autumn72

Before Midnight

About choices we make in life that effect the ones we love and love us 
The greed of some, the pain it grows into for the joy of divorce.
Watching Georgia OKEEFFE another of the times unknown to some would be the downfall of some ...


----------



## Jan14

Went and saw Sing 2 at Cinema with my 11 yr old granddaughter today.  It was very cute.  I recommend!


----------



## Paco Dennis

Good episode of "Futurama"


----------



## Don M.

I've been watching "The Godfather" this evening on the Paramount network, on my computer.  They have gobs of commercials....which is allowing me plenty of "forum" time.


----------



## katlupe

Tulsa starring Scott Pryor, Livi Birch and John Schneider about a drug and alcohol using biker who doesn't know he has a daughter and then she comes to live with him. (Christian movie) From IMDb through Prime Video. I liked it but it was sad.


----------



## ronaldj

The Godfather


----------



## Jace

Last night..."Cleopatra"..(1963) with Elizabeth Taylor and Richard Burton
On the "M" TV movie channel.

Had seen it before...but had forgotten how SPECTACULAR it was.

But,  am wondering how factual it was...or was there "poetic license" taken.?

Anyone?

Re(a)d..where... she had 65 costume changes in the movie.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Jace said:


> Last night..."Cleopatra"..(1963) with Elizabeth Taylor and Richard Burton
> On the "M" TV movie channel.
> 
> Had seen it before...but had forgotten how SPECTACULAR it was.
> 
> But,  am wondering how factual it was...or was there "poetic license" taken.?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Re(a)d..where... she had 65 customer changes in the movie.


You meant ** costume ** changes, right? Lol


----------



## hollydolly

Honestly I have never seen the Grapes of Wrath, and kept telling myself I should watch it... as it's such a well known film. Finally the other night I remembered, and downloaded it from Netflix... OMG...Talk about tedious, I can't ever remember such a downright boring film... how did that get to be such an Iconic movie ?...


----------



## win231

"Phone Call From a Stranger."
Great 1952 oldie with Bette Davis.


----------



## katlupe

Hitchcock with Anthony Hopkins in the starring role. He was excellent! Helen Mirren played his wife. IMDb. It was about the making of Psycho.


----------



## Jace

CinnamonSugar said:


> You meant ** costume ** changes, right? Lol


Right, Very good...so the posts do get read...by "eagle-eyed"..

And, I think this here thingamabob..changed it Not me, of course!


----------



## officerripley

hollydolly said:


> Honestly I have never seen the Grapes of Wrath, and kept telling myself I should watch it... as it's such a well known film. Finally the other night I remembered, and downloaded it from Netflix... OMG...Talk about tedious, I can't ever remember such a downright boring film... how did that get to be such an Iconic movie ?...


Because that's the way it was for too much of the U.S., especially during the Depression. Heck my Huzz wasn't born until the late 1940s and they still lived like that part of the time (living in their car sometimes...in 100F heat...and his mom was pregnant one of the times), due to his father's alcoholism. Heck he's got a sibling almost living like that now due to the sibling's spouse being illiterate. And I've got a step-grand-nephew who's currently literally living in a van down by the river due to drug addiction. So you know, if the U.S hasn't cornered the market on ignoring or not having a clue on how to help its poor, they've come darn close.


----------



## officerripley

Just finished watching _Pride_, 2014, stars Bill Nighy and Andrew Scott (among many other great actors), based on true story about the U.K. miners strike in 1984-85; excellent movie.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Quote in the movie...

"Some day, when this is past,
When all the arrows that we have are cast,
We may ask one another why we hate,
And fail to find a story to relate.
It may seem then to us a mystery
That we should hate each other."

High Yellow (1965) - A Film by Larry Buchanan | Cynthia Hull Bill McGhee​


----------



## David777

Before the below in last few days, began to watch 2 other free online sci-fi youtube movies.  The first I could just endure 40 minutes before aborting because was obviously the creation of a comic book level science clueless person that employed a Gilligan's Isle level script writer.  Second movie was even worse, that I was surprised was possible as I only lasted 10 minutes.  Maybe same production group after a drunk party.  

So watched this recent decade free online sci-fi movie, The Fifth Wave, last night and was surprised it was reasonably directed despite a well used plot.  Aliens arrive and begin a conquest.  Aliens can look like humans so everyone is suspicious.  Popular tv plot device because it does not require weird looking aliens but rather readily available actors. May have been a tv pilot because it ended without resolving conflict, just like an episode with primary characters.

https://tubitv.com/movies/556432/the-5th-wave


----------



## Autumn72

Watching...How to make a American Quilt ..


----------



## win231

"I Saw What You Did"  (Young girls playing games on their phone make a bad choice)


----------



## palides2021

Watched "Mary Poppins Returns" with my son. Enjoyed it very much because it was a wonderful escape - and many words of wisdom strewn throughout. It was highly entertaining. I liked it better than the Julie Andrews movie. Dick Van Dyke makes a cameo appearance in the end. The music was lovely. And the youngest child was adorable to watch.
It was on the Disney Channel.


----------



## SeniorBen

7 Days in Entebbe, ShowtimeAnytime stream

Inspired by the true events of the 1976 hijacking of an Air France flight en route from Tel Aviv to Paris, and the most daring rescue mission ever attempted.

This movie was interesting... not great, but watchable. I'm surprised it's only rated 5.8 on IMDB. I'd give it at least a 6.2.


----------



## Medusa

I've just recently watched, _Deep Waters_, with Ben Affleck, a movie based on Patricia Highsmith's novel. It was pretty good. Here's the synop:

_A well-to-do husband who allows his wife to have affairs in order to avoid a divorce becomes a prime suspect in the disappearance of her lovers._

It's actually a little deeper than that, the interplay between the two of them and why they stay together.


----------



## Autumn72

How to Make a American Quilt

I cried at the credits
I needed to real bad


----------



## Autumn72

Reminded me of my many sisters and husband's galore.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Away From Her​Married for almost 50 years|Grant and Fiona's serenity is interrupted by Fiona's increasingly frequent memory lapses. When it is no longer possible for either of them to ignore the fact that she is being consumed by Alzheimer's disease|the limits of love and loyalty are wrenchingly redefined.





​     2007
Running time​     1:49:48
Actors​ Julie Christie Gordon Pinsent Olympia Dukakis


----------



## mellowyellow

Worth a look


----------



## Autumn72

For Tommy's Honor


----------



## win231

Frantic


----------



## Marie5656

*Right this moment I am watching Clash of the Titans on Prime. One of my favorites.*


----------



## oldaunt

Last night it was The Rite with Anthony Hopkins. Haven't decided on tonight's movie yet.


----------



## oldaunt

I h


David777 said:


> Before the below in last few days, began to watch 2 other free online sci-fi youtube movies.  The first I could just endure 40 minutes before aborting because was obviously the creation of a comic book level science clueless person that employed a Gilligan's Isle level script writer.  Second movie was even worse, that I was surprised was possible as I only lasted 10 minutes.  Maybe same production group after a drunk party.
> 
> So watched this recent decade free online sci-fi movie, The Fifth Wave, last night and was surprised it was reasonably directed despite a well used plot.  Aliens arrive and begin a conquest.  Aliens can look like humans so everyone is suspicious.  Popular tv plot device because it does not require weird looking aliens but rather readily available actors. May have been a tv pilot because it ended without resolving conflict, just like an episode with primary characters.
> 
> https://tubitv.com/movies/556432/the-5th-wave


I have 5th wave on dvd.....


----------



## David777

Now 7PM PDT Friday April 1, and will retire from further mental studying youtube biochemistry stress today by watching a movie on tv till I fall asleep.  Star Trek Beyond with Chris Pine, I watched in theaters 7 years ago.  Report forthcoming...


----------



## Autumn72

Watching 2nd season disc 1 of 
The Last Kingdom he's so yummy .


----------



## Medusa

Paco Dennis said:


> Away From Her​Married for almost 50 years|Grant and Fiona's serenity is interrupted by Fiona's increasingly frequent memory lapses. When it is no longer possible for either of them to ignore the fact that she is being consumed by Alzheimer's disease|the limits of love and loyalty are wrenchingly redefined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​     2007
> Running time​     1:49:48
> Actors​ Julie Christie Gordon Pinsent Olympia Dukakis


It's got very good reviews.


----------



## David777

Per above, watched the 2015, Star Trek Beyond, and now recall why I thought it weakest of all *Star Trek* movies.   Cannot blame them for the heavy emphasis on re-establishing original cast member characters but overall the battle heavy CGI was much more fantasy Star Wars like for my taste including nonsense sound effects in outer space vacuum battles and indestructible superhero like nature of the main characters.  Loony plot seemed like an afterthought.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Before and After​The lives of Carolyn Ryan (Meryl Streep), a small-town doctor, and her artist husband, Ben (Liam Neeson), are shaken up when their son, Jacob (Edward Furlong), becomes the prime suspect in the death of a local teen girl. While Carolyn is intent on learning the truth about her son's involvement, Ben is willing to protect him at any cost, regardless of his guilt or innocence. When Jacob finally tells his parents what happened, events take a surprising series of turns.


----------



## Medusa

David777 said:


> Per above, watched the 2015, Star Trek Beyond, and now recall why I thought it weakest of all *Star Trek* movies.   Cannot blame them for the heavy emphasis on re-establishing original cast member characters but overall the battle heavy CGI was much more fantasy Star Wars like for my taste including nonsense sound effects in outer space vacuum battles and indestructible superhero like nature of the main characters.  Loony plot seemed like an afterthought.


I'm loath to admit it because I'm such a Trekkie, but I have to agree about this being the weakest of the movies (the new set).  I was bummed when I watched it.


----------



## moviequeen1

Last night on Turner Classic movies, I watched 'The Sting' which was directed by George Roy Hill, starred Paul Newman&Robert Redford. They play a couple of Chicago 'con men' who go after a NYC crime lord/high roller{Robert Shaw} who had one of their friends killed
I hadn't seen this in a few years,I saw it in a movie theatre when it was orignally released in 1973. It still is a great movie with a wonderful supporting cast Ray Walston,Harold Gould, Eileen Brennan,Dana Elcar 
The movie won 7 Oscars  inc Best Picture, director, screenplay.It sparked the revival of  Scott Joplin's ragtime music


----------



## Paco Dennis

I Am That Man​Former Navy SEAL John Beckett is a warrior without a war. His struggle to adjust to family and civilian life reach a breaking point when his old friend and mentor is brutally beaten in a racially motivated attack.


----------



## katlupe

I watched The World's Fastest Indian starring Anthony Hopkins. Excellent movie! Love Hopkins in most anything.


----------



## Ruthanne

This morning on *Netflix* I watched *Rescued by Ruby*!  One of the best films I've seen recently, so heartwarming and totally for dog lovers!  It has a good ending too I'm so happy to say.  It held my interest throughout and the time went fast watching it.  Ruby is an amazing dog as well as her master.


----------



## SeniorBen

*Argo*, with Ben Affleck on Netflix

The story of the Iran hostage situation of 1979/1980 and the rescue of 6 diplomats who escaped. Good and intense movie.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Watched "Grace" on Amazon Prime...  a little--well, not exactly *slow* but understated plot/action.  Well acted though.


----------



## caroln

Twister....again!


----------



## Paco Dennis

This movie depicts how big coal/oil will choose profit over human health. The love of money is the scourge of humanity.

Harlan County War (2000) | Full Movie | Holly Hunter | Stellan Skarsgård | Ted Levine​A Kentucky woman whose mine-worker husband is nearly killed in a cave-in, and whose father is slowly dying of black lung disease, joins the picket lines for a long, violent strike. Genre: Drama, Docudrama Stars: Holly Hunter, Stellan Skarsgård, Ted Levine, Wayne Robson, Alex House


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I finally finished A Quiet Place. My oldest grandson had tole me to watch it more than a year ago. I found it to be boring and some parts were just silly to me. It took me literally months to finish the movie and I finally skipped through parts of it to do it. I'm seriously rethinking watching A Quiet Place II although the trailer looked interesting.


----------



## palides2021

Just finished watching _The Lost Valentine_ with Betty White. As a young bride, her husband goes off to fight in the war and is missing in action. Every year, she goes to the Union Station on Valentine's Day, waiting for him. A TV woman gets involved to interview and researches what happened to her husband. This is a fantastic movie, and bring your tissues. I just about cried through the whole thing. The ending was priceless.


----------



## dobielvr

The Horse Whisperer..w/Robert Redford

I've seen it before, but still enjoy it. 

Tubi


----------



## Ruthanne

Blind Date on Laff TV.  Pretty funny and good.  Bruce Willis looks so cute!


----------



## Ruthanne

The Rental on Netflix.  A good thriller about 2 couples who go on a short vacation.


----------



## katlupe

I am into old movies so maybe boring and long to others. I just like seeing life as it used to be long ago. 

The Best Years of Our Lives with Myrna Loy, Dana Andrews and Fredric March. Three world war II veterans return home to find that their families and small town America has changed while they were gone.


----------



## timoc

What Was the Last Movie You Watched?​
*Well I don't know what it was called*, I only saw half of it, because there was a queue behind me, all wanting to put their pennies in the slot and turn the handle.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Gods and Monsters ( rated 7.4 - free )​Trailer





The last days of Frankenstein (1931) director James Whale are explored.

Director
Bill Condon

Writers
Christopher Bram(novel "Father of Frankenstein")
Bill Condon(screenplay)





Stars
Ian McKellen
Brendan Fraser
Lynn Redgrave
Won 1 Oscar
38 wins & 33 nominations total


----------



## Liberty

"The Hunt for Bobby Fischer".


----------



## Pepper

'King Richard', Will Smith's Best Actor oscar movie.  I haven't seen his competition, but in my mind, Will, despite what happened, deserved it.  His portrayal of Richard Williams was seamless, was excellent.  It was a long movie for me, almost 2 & 1/2 hours, but it went by very quickly.  I loved this movie and Will's performance.

My only complaint was after the movie ended, the director threw in a montage of the real Richard Williams and the family.  I don't care for that reality check at the end.  Minor complaint as it has nothing to do with how good the movie was.


----------



## JustBonee

On Sunday I  watched an old favorite of mine, _ Breakfast at Tiffany's_ 
...    it brought back some wonderful memories of the time. (1961)


----------



## palides2021

Recently watched a romantic fantasy comedy _Unleashed_ about a woman whose cat and dog end up turning into humans. I couldn't stop laughing as they tried to act human but their animal instincts kept getting in the way.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Watched "Ghost Busters The Afterlife" last night. Was ready for some mindless entertainment. It was pretty good, especially when the original cast shows up toward the end.


----------



## PamfromTx

I haven't watched any new movies lately.  I'm going to bed early; I'd use to stay up real late to watch a movie or two.


----------



## win231

"Blue Eyed Butcher"
https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1...WGDuAQsKwBKAN6BQiVARAE&biw=1412&bih=736&dpr=1


----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose

palides2021 said:


> Recently watched a romantic fantasy comedy _Unleashed_ about a woman whose cat and dog end up turning into humans. I couldn't stop laughing as they tried to act human but their animal instincts kept getting in the way.


I just finished watching it. Hilarious. Thanks so much @palides2021 it was just what I needed.


----------



## katlupe

I watched two! On Prime Video. Our Town (1940). Change comes slowly to a small New Hampshire town in the early 20th century. Stars William Holden, Martha Scott and Fay Bainter.

The 2nd was one I have seen a few times but love to watch it again. Hannah and Her Sisters. A Woody Allen movie with Mia Farrow and other well known actors.


----------



## RadishRose

katlupe said:


> I watched two! On Prime Video. Our Town (1940). Change comes slowly to a small New Hampshire town in the early 20th century. Stars William Holden, Martha Scott and Fay Bainter.
> 
> The 2nd was one I have seen a few times but love to watch it again. Hannah and Her Sisters. A Woody Allen movie with Mia Farrow and other well known actors.


@katlupe  I also saw Hannah and Her Sisters a few times. I think I may have seen Our Town, but not sure. I like most Woody Allen movies.


----------



## Lara

I just watched "Six Days Seven Nights" for FREE on YOUTUBE
with Anne Heche and Harrison Ford
I watched it a long time ago but it's a cute movie.


----------



## Autumn72

Last Kingdom still watching season 3 
In between Matt and Mary
Florida has a breakout of meningitis


----------



## Betty Boop

The last movie I watched was the classic 1953 film Roman Holiday starring Gregory Peck and Audrey Hepburn.


----------



## Autumn72

Max and Mary  
A Jewish and catholic penpals


----------



## PamfromTx

Autumn72 said:


> Max and Mary
> A Jewish and catholic penpals


Netflix?


----------



## Autumn72

Oh, I get by mail netflix I thought it would be of a couple, insight to other people's ways.. it's weird and cute animation.


----------



## Ruthanne

The Tender Bar on Prime.  I enjoyed it.  About a kid who grows up having an absentee father who has a drinking problem.  I thought it was very good.  It's written by George Clooney.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Rescued by Ruby on Netflix.


----------



## officerripley

Ruthanne said:


> The Tender Bar on Prime.  I enjoyed it.  About a kid who grows up having an absentee father who has a drinking problem.  I thought it was very good.  It's written by George Clooney.


I think you meant it was _directed _by George Clooney? The screenplay was written by J.R. Moehringer (on whose book it was based) and William Monahan. While I liked the movie a lot, the book was even better, well worth the read.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Victors (1963) - George Peppard, George Hamilton ( rated 6.9 - free )

Intelligent, sprawling saga of a squad of American soldiers, following them through Europe during World War II.


----------



## JonSR77

4,000+ movies free online. Includes classics, indies, film noir, documentaries and other films, created by some of our greatest actors, actresses and directors. The collection is divided into the following categories: Comedy & Drama;_ Film Noir__, Horror & __Hitchcock__; Westerns (many with __John Wayne__); Martial Arts Movies; __Silent Films__; __Documentaries__, and Animation_.

https://www.openculture.com/freemoviesonline


----------



## Bretrick

Boy Erased 
Boy Erased is a 2018 American biographical drama film based on Garrard Conley's 2016 memoir of the same name.
The film stars Lucas Hedges, Nicole Kidman, Russell Crowe, and Joel Edgerton, and follows the son of Baptist parents who is forced to take part in a conversion therapy program.
Based on a true story


----------



## JonSR77

My wife and I have gone through the list of Academy Award Winning films (also, the nominees for that year).  Has been a good way to find some good films.

The foreign film winners are almost always amazing, though with subtitles, we usually don't watch those while we eat dinner!

So, we find a title that looks good, see if it is coming on TCM or is on Netflix...

has worked out well for us

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Academy_Award-winning_films


----------



## pattyaryan

The last movie I watched was Diana, the true story  on netflicks,  I enjoy the movies about the royals.


----------



## JonSR77

one last thing.

More recently, we have found that You Tube has a bunch of free movies.

plenty of junk, but found a few good ones also.

this is one list, not sure if it is the entire list...

https://www.youtube.com/feed/storefront?bp=kgEDCPYDogUCKAU=


----------



## Ken N Tx

Try Dreamer on Netflix..


----------



## helenbacque

Copycat with Signourny Weaver and Holly Hunter.  On Hulu


----------



## Betty Boop

The Long Hot Summer with Paul Newman and Joanne Woodward.


----------



## Murrmurr

The Silent.

It was lame. Everything about it, stupid.


----------



## Betty Boop

Murrmurr said:


> The Silent.
> 
> It was lame. Everything about it, stupid.


It sounds like it should have stayed silent.


----------



## Gemma

The Call Of The Wild, with Harrison Ford


----------



## Ruthanne

officerripley said:


> I think you meant it was _directed _by George Clooney? The screenplay was written by J.R. Moehringer (on whose book it was based) and William Monahan. While I liked the movie a lot, the book was even better, well worth the read.


Yes, I realized that after I posted but forgot to edit my post, sorry.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pay The Ghost on Prime.  Very good IMO.  It has an element of the supernatural in it.  Nicolas Cage stars and is extraordinary!  He loses his son on Halloween and tries desperately to get him back after the police can't figure it out.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Watched "Here Now" with Billy Crystal, and Tiffany Haddish, about a elderly comedy writer facing dementia. The critics panned it, but I guess that's why they're called critics. I enjoyed, lots of good laughs, and some heart string tugging. 

https://cdn.cnn.com/cnnnext/dam/assets/210503102138-here-today-billy-crystal-exlarge-169.jpg


----------



## officerripley

Ruthanne said:


> Yes, I realized that after I posted but forgot to edit my post, sorry.


No worries at all.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne

Birdy on Prime.  Starring Mathew Modine and Nicolas Cage.  A very good movie.  Excellent acting by those two.  About two good friends and how one wants to be a bird.  They both go off to war and end up being traumatized.  One friend tries to help the other after he is instutionalized.


----------



## win231

"A Perfect Murder."  Great movie.


----------



## SeniorBen

The 6th Sense

Even though I knew the ending since I'd seen the movie before, albeit a long time ago, it was still a great movie. Great acting, directing, editing, soundtrack, story... They don't make 'em like that anymore.


----------



## Ruthanne

Small Town Crime on Netflix.  Pretty good.


----------



## Capt Lightning

*Les* *Misérables.  *Absolutely magnificant film.   I bought the DVD for a few pence in a charity shop.


----------



## dobielvr

Yesterday I tuned in to The Santa Clarita Diet...weirdest movie ever!!

I saw 4 episodes and had to turn it off for a while.
Not sure if I'm going back..


----------



## OneEyedDiva

This weekend, My Spy on Amazon Prime for the second time, this time with my son. I absolutely* love *this movie. I watched it by myself the first time. I started it and actually took a couple of months to get back to it. My son also got lots of chuckles out of it and we agree it's a very cute movie.


----------



## PamfromTx

I need some suggestions for some good movies, please.  Thank you.


----------



## Wontactmyage

PamfromTx said:


> I need some suggestions for some good movies, please.  Thank you.


What genre are you interested in?


----------



## PamfromTx

Wontactmyage said:


> What genre are you interested in?


Comedy and romance.


----------



## Wontactmyage

PamfromTx said:


> Comedy and romance.


Sorry don’t do much of them. We watch a lot of documentaries and non fiction.


----------



## Wontactmyage

Movie called Monsieur Vincent.  Chronicle  of St. Vincent de Paul.


----------



## jerry old

The question is, what types of film do you like?

Anything with Yul Brenner-what a great screen presence; if he was in scene your eyes were drawn to him whether he
was speaking or not. 
 (The King and I, Ten Commandments...even those silly SF movies where he played a robot.)

I don't know enough about current actors to even guess if one of them has a screen presence.


----------



## Wontactmyage

jerry old said:


> The question is, what types of film do you like?
> 
> Anything with Yul Brenner-what a great screen presence; if he was in scene your eyes were drawn to him whether he
> was speaking or not.
> (The King and I, Ten Commandments...even those silly SF movies where he played a robot.)
> 
> I don't know enough about current actors to even guess if one of them has a screen presence.


I think the one that sticks with me is,  “Show Me the Father”.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

PamfromTx said:


> I need some suggestions for some good movies, please.  Thank you.


If you like Jane Austen, “Persuasion” with Amanda Root and Ciara Hinds is great.  

if you are not a JA fan, how about “The Magic of Ordinary Days” with Keri Russell?


----------



## FastTrax

The New Centurions



www.imdb.com/title/tt0068997/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_New_Centurions


----------



## feywon

SeniorBen said:


> The 6th Sense
> 
> Even though I knew the ending since I'd seen the movie before, albeit a long time ago, it was still a great movie. Great acting, directing, editing, soundtrack, story... They don't make 'em like that anymore.


It is one of my favorites too. And i saw the ending coming by half way thru. Half way thru was enough to keep in engaged because all too often i deduce 'twist' endings in the much earlier.


----------



## ronaldj

Godfather 3........ordered the dvd from the library, they sent a blue   ray, we don't have a blue ray, ordered again, they sent a blue ray, we don't have a blue ray, ordered again. watched it this afternoon.


----------



## officerripley

_White Hot: The Rise and Fall of Abercrombie & Fitch_; Netflix original documentary, very good.


----------



## palides2021

The Love Letter- a love story with time travel. Wonderful music throughout, and I loved Campbell Scott's eyes. So 
mesmerizing. Very romantic.


----------



## PamfromTx

The Gift


----------



## helenbacque

In honor of Earthday, I'll watch "A Plastic Ocean" on Netflix tonight.


----------



## SeniorBen

I'm currently watching the miniseries on Prime Video about Mussolini starring George C. Scott. It's pretty interesting for a made-for-tv series.

Mussolini: The Untold Story
Starring George C. Scott, Robert Downey, Jr., Lee Grant, Gabriel Byrne, Raul Julia

I'd provide a plot summary but I don't want to give away the ending.


----------



## PamfromTx

An oldie but goody


Out Of Africa


----------



## SeniorBen

I watched the Robert De Niro / Sean Penn movie, _We're No Angels_, last night on Prime Video. It was okay.


----------



## jerry old

Turner Classic Films
(A stinker) 
Door-to-door Maniac 1961
Johnny Cash played the maniac killer.
The movie was a real stinker; however, Cash's role as the murderous maniac   suited him far better than a normal dramatic role.

It was old home week, Opie (Andy Griffith Show) was the kid in the movie.]
One of the cops responded  to the maniac was from Adam 12  (He shot Cash dead)

The  movie and the cast were forgettable-


----------



## Tish

Dog, is absolutely hilarious and heartwarming.


----------



## SeniorBen

The Desperate Hour, starring Naomi Watts.

This movie sucked as if it were the keynote sucker at a suckfest. Suck, suck, suck. Naomi Watts was okay, but the movie sucked big time. She's literally on her phone throughout the entire movie. Unless you love smartphones, you will not like this movie. It was poorly directed as well.


----------



## Macfan

Alien Warfare on Netflix and it was surprisingly good. Don...


----------



## jerry old

SeniorBen said:


> The Desperate Hour, starring Naomi Watts.
> 
> This movie* sucked *as if it were the keynote sucker at a *suckfest. Suck, suck, suck. *Naomi Watts was okay, but the movie *sucked* big time. She's literally on her phone throughout the entire movie. Unless you love smartphones, you will not like this movie. It was poorly directed as well.


You say it sucked, heh?


----------



## officerripley

SeniorBen said:


> The Desperate Hour, starring Naomi Watts.
> 
> This movie sucked as if it were the keynote sucker at a suckfest. Suck, suck, suck. Naomi Watts was okay, but the movie sucked big time. She's literally on her phone throughout the entire movie. Unless you love smartphones, you will not like this movie. It was poorly directed as well.


I'm sorry you didn't enjoy it but I have to tell you, this is one of the best reviews ever; you win Senior Forums today!   And I'm glad I've been warned; you wasted your precious time so I don't have to, many thanks.


----------



## Marie5656

*I watched the frst episode of Captive Audience on HULU. It is a documentary about the kidnapping of Steven Stayner.  He was the boy who kidnapped by a man named Parnell and told his parents no longer wanted him.  He was with him for 7 years and escaped when the man took another boy..they both escaped.  Parnell renamed him Dennis, so when Steven and the boy went to police, he told them "I think my first name is Steven"  . There are interviews with his kids,mom and also school friends who knew him as Dennis.
Sadly, his brother Cary, was the Yosemite killer..who killed 3 ladies.  Steven died in a motorcycle accident

*


----------



## FastTrax

jerry old said:


> You say it sucked, heh?





officerripley said:


> I'm sorry you didn't enjoy it but I have to tell you, this is one of the best reviews ever; you win Senior Forums today!   And I'm glad I've been warned; you wasted your precious time so I don't have to, many thanks.


----------



## feywon

Macfan said:


> Alien Warfare on Netflix and it was surprisingly good. Don...


Is that SciFi or an oddly titled speculative documentary? Tho i can go look it up onnNetflix later.


----------



## Jace

"Beyond A Reasonable Doubt"...(2009) crime thriller 
with Michael Douglas...


----------



## Pepper

Diane (2018)
Very well acted tale, here is the synopsis:
"For Diane, everyone else comes first. Generous but with little patience for self-pity, she spends her days checking in on sick friends, volunteering at her local soup kitchen, and trying valiantly to save her troubled, drug-addicted adult son from himself. But beneath her relentless routine of self-sacrifice, Diane is fighting a desperate internal battle, haunted by past mistakes which threaten to tear her increasingly chaotic world apart."

While very well acted, it was relentlessly depressing.  PERFECT for me!  Starring Mary Kay Place, on Hulu.


----------



## Paco Dennis

A Handful of Dust​The wife's affair and a death in the family hasten the demise of an upper-class English marriage.
Actors​ James Wilby Kristin Scott Thomas Anjelica Huston Judi Dench
 Director
Charles Sturridge

This reminded me of "The Razor's Edge" by E.M. Forster BUT it has an "Apocalypse Now" ending. Surprised me.


----------



## garyt1957

Took my great nephews to see The Batman


----------



## oldaunt

Watched Mask last night. Wish I had watched it sooner.


----------



## Pepper

Did you like The Batman @garyt1957 ?


----------



## Macfan

feywon said:


> Is that SciFi or an oddly titled speculative documentary? Tho i can go look it up onnNetflix later.


Alien Warfare is SciFi. Don...


----------



## feywon

Macfan said:


> Alien Warfare is SciFi. Don...


Thanks tho i.looked it up and added to my list.  In my early teens when movies were still double features and cheap my Mom would give me a.couple of bucks maybe twice a month.  The 'B' movie was often a scifi and by then i was reading a bunch of scifi too.

I like the 'what if?' factor. Sometimes i have to consciously remind myself to ignore the faulty science in some, suspend disbelief and just have fun with it, but it remains a favorite genre.


----------



## Don M.

I just finished watching perhaps the most "politically incorrect" movie ever made.....Blazing Saddles....on the Turner Classics Channel.  It's amazing how "attitudes" have changed since that movie was released....1976.


----------



## Gary O'

What Was the Last Movie You Watched?​
Watched this last night

I highly recommend it


----------



## oldman

“K-19 The Widowmaker” for the third time. The Russians still seem to have issues using nuclear power.


----------



## Wontactmyage

Who You Think I Am.
Just finished watch this. It kept me interested all the way through. Still thinking it through.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Gary O' said:


> What Was the Last Movie You Watched?​
> Watched this last night
> 
> I highly recommend it
> 
> 
> View attachment 218711


Looks interesting but why the R rating, @Gary O' ?  Language?


----------



## Gary O'

CinnamonSugar said:


> Looks interesting but why the R rating, @Gary O' ? Language?


Could be.
I wouldn't have given it an* R*

I'd give it a* P* for poignant


----------



## kburra

Ambulance,don`t be fooled by the trailer ,biggest load of rubbish seen in awhile!
Ambulance - Official Trailer [HD] - Bing video


----------



## JustDave

Appoclypse Now.  It was a big deal when it came out, but I was not enthralled as everyone else when I saw it the first time.  I watched the first 50 minutes again last night and turned it off.  It had some interesting visuals during the time I watched, but the dialog was monotonous and the movie seemed pointless, maybe in line with pointlessness of Vietnam.  But an interesting thing that few would have noticed at the time it was released was that Harrison Ford had a bit part near the beginning.  He was a general's assistant and not necessary to the film.  The part was so insignificant that no one would have bothered wondering who he was.  He was mostly an extra with a couple of lines.


----------



## katlupe

palides2021 said:


> Recently watched a romantic fantasy comedy _Unleashed_ about a woman whose cat and dog end up turning into humans. I couldn't stop laughing as they tried to act human but their animal instincts kept getting in the way.


Thank you for sharing this one! I loved it and so did my bf. It was the last movie I watched.


----------



## oldaunt

Don M. said:


> I just finished watching perhaps the most "politically incorrect" movie ever made.....Blazing Saddles....on the Turner Classics Channel.  It's amazing how "attitudes" have changed since that movie was released....1976.


And it was actually funny.


----------



## charry

Man on fire ….denzil  Washington ….


----------



## Bella

Old Henry.


----------



## John cycling

I greatly enjoyed watching *Old Henry*, and *Nobody* was quite interesting too.
Both of these are free with Kodi, (on android tv box or computer).






@Ruby,
I don't recall seeing "Better Call Saul" before nor either of the main characters in these two movies.


----------



## Bella

John,

I really enjoyed Old Henry, too. I* L**VE* westerns! I watched "Nobody" a few weeks ago. I'm a fan of Bob Odenkirk. Do you watch his show, "Better Call Saul"? A prequel to "Breaking Bad", before Jimmy McGill became known as Saul Goodman? It's in it's last season.

Ruby


----------



## Sassycakes

It's funny I came across this thread tonight. Yesterday when I was straightening up things I came across my Dad's films he taped years ago. So I watched this one this afternoon , It was one of his favorites.


----------



## palides2021

Watched the 1990 film "Caroline" - about a woman who had supposedly died from a plane crash and comes back to her father and stepmother 14 years later to claim her inheritance. Detectives were put on her case to make sure she was the real Caroline. She becomes attached to the two children in the story and tries to help them. Excellent acting by everyone. The little girl was amazing. Very good movie, and beautiful ending!


----------



## katlupe

I watched The Hospital with George C. Scott, Diana Rigg and Richard Dysart and some other known actors. 1971.


----------



## JonSR77

Six Minutes to Midnight - Official Trailer​

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-x9aGWLKzY


+++++++++++++

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Six_Minutes_to_Midnight


Six Minutes to Midnight is a 2020 British war drama film directed by Andy Goddard from a screenplay (loosely based on a true story)[2] by Goddard, Celyn Jones and Eddie Izzard, starring Izzard, Judi Dench, Carla Juri, James D'Arcy and Jim Broadbent.


----------



## Paco Dennis

I *have* to watch the current feeds on YouTube. They have reduced the quality, and have   a "new wave" of very cheap movies. Very good older actors sometimes take a part in them. I saw one lately with Alec Guinness in it. This one is example of a pretty good one. Good acting, and quirky/fun plot.

Boogie Man​Boogie Man - A British-Indian teenager struggles with his cultural heritage in modern-day London, falling for a white, 20-something actress/model during a 1970s-themed exhibition, and becoming obsessed with both her, the fashion and music of a seemingly more glamorous 70's era, all the while trying to keep his family's Indian traditionalism and the impending responsibilities of adulthood at bay. 2018.  Stars: Simone Ashley, Nick Moran, Ramon Tikaram


----------



## Kika

I watched The Tender Bar on Amazon Prime.  2021.  Ben Affleck, Tye Sheridan, Lily Rabe and Christopher Lloyd.  Directed by George Clooney.
It was good, interesting.


----------



## SeniorBen

I finished the series about Mussolini last night. It was a semi-sympathetic look at him during his time in power in that they made him look like a decent guy to some extent. He wasn't the monster that Hitler was, according to the series, although he did rape a female reporter in one scene. I'm waiting on a biography about Mussolini from the local library so I can get the full story.


----------



## ElCastor

Just Like Heaven — recommended  by a friend. One of those romantic feel good movies — a refreshing change from the endless graphic violence consuming so many movies these days.


----------



## RadishRose

SeniorBen said:


> I finished the series about Mussolini last night. It was a semi-sympathetic look at him during his time in power in that they made him look like a decent guy to some extent. He wasn't the monster that Hitler was, according to the series, although he did rape a female reporter in one scene. I'm waiting on a biography about Mussolini from the local library so I can get the full story.


His grand daughter when she was a model.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

palides2021 said:


> Watched the 1990 film "Caroline" - about a woman who had supposedly died from a plane crash and comes back to her father and stepmother 14 years later to claim her inheritance. Detectives were put on her case to make sure she was the real Caroline. She becomes attached to the two children in the story and tries to help them. Excellent acting by everyone. The little girl was amazing. Very good movie, and beautiful ending!


Thanks for the recommendation @palides2021   I would love to have the lead characters wardrobe!


----------



## Gemma

A movie:  The Courageous Heart of Irena Sendler.

The story of _Irena Sendler_, a social worker who was part of the Polish underground during World War II.


----------



## SeniorBen

Gemma said:


> A movie:  The Courageous Heart of Irena Sendler.
> 
> The story of _Irena Sendler_, a social worker who was part of the Polish underground during World War II.


Was it good?

I just put it in my Netflix DVD queue.


----------



## Gemma

SeniorBen said:


> Was it good?
> 
> I just put it in my Netflix DVD queue.


Yes, yes it was!  A true movie. Irena was a remarkable woman.
Irena Sendler Biography


----------



## Colleen

We watch a movie every night, either on Netflix, Prime or from our own collection. Regular tv stinks so for the last several years, it's popcorn (literally) and a movie every night.

We've watched a LOT of movies. Some great, some good, and some not so good. 

Last night we watched on Prime a cute Canadian made movie called, No Clue. It was a comedy/mystery and quite enjoyable. I'd recommend it if you want a lighthearted movie.

The night before we watched a disappointing movie on Netflix called "The Last Thing He Wanted" with Ben Affleck and Anne Hathaway. Good cast. Terrible movie. Ben Affleck looked terrible. Don't waste 2 hours on it.

The night before that we watched The Red Sea Diving Resort on Netflix. It's based on a true story and stars Chris Evans (Captain America). Highly recommend it.


----------



## officerripley

_A New Leaf_, Walter Matthau and Elaine May, 1971; free (with ads) on Tubi Tv (xFinity); I forgot how good & funny it was.


----------



## ElCastor

Just watched A Hologram For The King starring Tom Hanks. I'm a fan, but if he has a worst film, in my opinion that would be it.


----------



## win231

Law Abiding Citizen
One of my favorites.


----------



## Feelslikefar

In the mood for a light comedy and grabbed ' We're No Angels ' the 1955 one, from the shelf.
( had it in the 'Christmas' section instead of my 'Bogie' one )

Stars Humphrey Bogart, Aldo Ray, Peter Ustinov, Basil Rathbone and others.
That alone should indicate a good movie and it delivers.
Well written and the pairing of the three lead characters is top notch.
Worth spending the time watching.
( also streaming on Pluto TV )


----------



## officerripley

Feelslikefar said:


> In the mood for a light comedy and grabbed ' We're No Angels ' the 1955 one, from the shelf.
> ( had it in the 'Christmas' section instead of my 'Bogie' one )
> 
> Stars Humphrey Bogart, Aldo Ray, Peter Ustinov, Basil Rathbone and others.
> That alone should indicate a good movie and it delivers.
> Well written and the pairing of the three lead characters is top notch.
> Worth spending the time watching.
> ( also streaming on Pluto TV )
> 
> View attachment 219295


I love Aldo Ray!


----------



## Ruthanne

Tonight I watched Cleaner on Netflix.  About a man who cleans up after someone has died.  It's mysterious and quite good.


----------



## Pepper

I watched 'The Survivor' on HBO, a true story about an Auschwitz survivor who made it through the experience by being a boxer for the Nazi's entertainment.  He was responsible for a number of deaths among those Jews he fought.

After the war, he moved to Brooklyn, still a boxer, and fought Rocky Marciano.  The story dwells on his personal life; a lost love, a new love, a family.

The beginning of the movie was mostly set in Auschwitz.  It was so brutal I wanted to turn it off, but stuck with it and I'm glad I did.  Terrific acting, very moving, nice ending.


----------



## katlupe

Michael Landon in the movie, US, which was a television movie that aired in September 1991, after his death. He wrote, produced and directed it. Stars him, Barney Martin and Casey Peterson. It is about a man who served eighteen years in prison before new evidence surfaces proving he was innocent all along. I see it was supposed to be a pilot for a new series but he passed away before that came to be. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Pepper

Always loved Michael Landon @katlupe.  He was my second crush after Fabian.


----------



## katlupe

Pepper said:


> Always loved Michael Landon @katlupe.  He was my second crush after Fabian.


Me too. I watch everything I find with him in it. I was so sad when he died. It still makes me sad.


----------



## RadishRose

The Grand Budapest Hotel.

I found it both funny and meh. Lost interest in it about half way.


----------



## Paco Dennis

The Shooting ( 1966 - Free )

  This is one of the weirdest and most fascinating westerns I have seen. Here is a viewer review I thought was accurate.

_"As far as westerns go, the 60's were all about Italy and the spaghetti western. By 1967 the ripples Leone's movies are about to make in the American film-making business are around the corner, which leaves The Shooting hanging in a peculiar time and place. Too out there to be appreciated by the traditional western crowd of the 50's and not as cynic and hard-boiled as the spaghetti western-influenced works of the early 70's.

But it succeeds exactly because of that. Monte Hellman crafts a mesmeric, primeval, ultimately existential western that exists in a parallel western universe. A mythic world of some other order. That it refuses to sit down and explain what is going on with the plot is a testament to the film's strength. Not everything needs to be explained. It's all about the impression images make. Impressionistic in that aspect but also surreal. Very. Who is the woman? Who is Billy and the bearded man? As Warren Oates, Jack Nicholson (in an early role here but showing the potential he would fulfill later on in his career) travel through the barren desert, in search of something or someone, The Shooting slowly but gradually peels back the layers of conventional film-making to reveal an off-beat, gritty and fascinating movie. Some of the editing used by Hellman (day to night and vice versa) only serves to disorient the viewer more.

Not only is this a rare, one of a kind western but in all its psychotronic, b-movie glory, it's one of the best of its kind America has to offer. Kudos to Hellman for not refusing to take chances."_
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0062262/reviews?ref_=tt_ov_rt


----------



## Bella

@ Paco Dennis - I've seen it. There's nothin' like a good spaghetti western!   Hellman and Nicholson were a match made in cowboy heaven. Did you know Hellman died just two weeks ago at 91? RIP

Obviously, you like westerns. Here's one for ya ... "Rango". As you can see it's animated but don't let that stop you! It's unique, beautifully crafted, and has an all star voice cast ... Johnny Depp / Isla Fisher / Ned Beatty / Harry Dean Stanton, among others. Treat yourself! You can rent it on YouTube. 






Ruby


----------



## Fyrefox

I saw the much-touted version of _The Batman _movie, and found it a disappointing downer.  It was probably intended to be a more realistic  version of the characters and themes, but went too much into darkness and grit.  Robert Pattinson was hardly a strong, compelling, or convincing _Batman _compared to other actors who have handled the role_, _and even the villains lacked their usual flair and luster.  Paul Dano’s _Riddler _portrayed as a creepy serial killer was hardly my conceptualization of the character.  It was only Zoe Kravitz’s _Catwoman _portrayal that offered potential and appeal…


----------



## Pepper

I haven't seen this movie yet @Fyrefox, but I want to see it for Zoe Kravitz.


----------



## jerry old

I've always felt that Batman should be portrayed as a dark figured trying to be decent


----------



## officerripley

Just watched _The Outfit,_ starring Mark Rylance and Zooey Deutsch, watched it on Peacock through xFinity; pretty good:


----------



## win231

Mask
Could a non-fiction story be any sadder?


----------



## Feelslikefar

"Wind" - 1992

A story based on the 1987 America's Cup race starring Matthew Modine and Jennifer Grey.
Only movie I can recall about the longest running trophy races in history, The America's Cup.
Watched this one for the sailing and they did a nice job in that respect.


----------



## Bretrick

_The Emperor's Club - 2002_​_*The Emperor's Club*_ is an American film starring Kevin Kline.
 Based on Ethan Canin's 1994 short story "The Palace Thief", the film follows a prep school teacher and his students at a fictional boys' prep school, St. Benedict's Academy, near Washington D.C.

My score 6.5/10


----------



## JustDave

I'd have to post here every day if I posted after every movie.  I watch a lot, and many of them are stinkers not worth mentioning, especially in the last two years.  I don't know if this is the right place, but here is a 10 episode series that I think was done by Netflix, so it wouldn't have shown up on TV, only on streaming:  Queens Gambit!  I actually watched it twice.  It's about a girl chess prodigy, and follows her life from her early teens into adulthood.   I don't play chess.  Thinking that way is a mystery to me, but I enjoy studying people who do it well.


----------



## JustDave

Feelslikefar said:


> "Wind" - 1992
> 
> A story based on the 1987 America's Cup race starring Matthew Modine and Jennifer Grey.
> Only movie I can recall about the longest running trophy races in history, The America's Cup.
> Watched this one for the sailing and they did a nice job in that respect.
> 
> View attachment 219769


That was one of the first movies I bought for my personal collection, when I started collecting them 15 years ago.  I've sailed all my life, and actually was given an opportunity to hold a position on a crew for one night.  It was just a friendly gesture to me, and my function was mostly to be used for ballast, sitting on one rail or the the other as directed.  We lost the race, of course, but I don't think it was my fault.  The rest of the crew seemed relatively inexperienced too, but I enjoyed watching other boats zoom by us.

Wind is an unlikely scenario, I think, in that it exaggerates a lot of racing situations beyond what is believable, but it is a good story, and the sailing photography captures an excitement that is better than any sailing films I've seen before or after. 

I love sailing.  Lots of people talk about it and explain it, but the best part about it is something you can only feel, and on a good day, it's a feeling you remember for the rest of your life.  The movie actually captures some of those feelings for me.


----------



## katlupe

The Guilt Trip, a comedy starring starring Barbra Streisand and Seth Rogen who play a mother and son who make a trip across the country in a car. 2012.


----------



## Colleen

I was having a hard time finding anything on Netflix or Prime that we haven't already seen or just plain wasn't interested in, so we decided it was a good time to revisit the James Bond 007 series with Daniel Craig that we have on DVD. There are 5 movies in the series and last night was #2, Quantum of Solace. We will be skipping the final movie, No Time To Die.


----------



## feywon

Ruthanne said:


> Tonight I watched Cleaner on Netflix.  About a man who cleans up after someone has died.  It's mysterious and quite good.


I've been trying to decide if i wanted to watch that. Will give it go on your recommendation.


----------



## feywon

Because we watch a lot of crime dramas together every now and then daughter and i in the mood for laughing. Have had "Madea's Homecoming" on my Netflix list a while so watched it yesterday. Tyler Perry also snuck in some valid observations of human behavior.

Quite frankly Madea always reminded me of my Irish Grandmother.

And i swear it does one's body good to laugh long and hard even when there's nuggets of truth in humor. Actually i also feel the best humor is based on truthful observations of human foibles.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

The last movie I completed was Vampires vs The Bronx (Netflix). I really enjoyed it...much more than I expected to. The actors played their parts so believably it was like watching neighborhood people really interacting with each other. Most of the actors were young people I'd never seen before.  https://www.imdb.com/title/tt8976576/

Since I usually watch more than one movie at a time (my ADD) I'm currently also watching Jungle Cruise & Luca (both on Disney+) and Star Trek Into Darkness (Paramount+).


----------



## Jace

"Laura"...(1944 B&W) film noir..on Movies channel..Classic..
(Although "schlocky" ending!)


----------



## Lewkat

Dunkirk.


----------



## Tish

A husband that allows his wife to have affairs becomes a suspect in their disappearance.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Ruby said:


> Rango


Lucky strike...I found it for free in 6 parts...so off I go into Rango world. Thanks.


----------



## Bella

Paco Dennis said:


> Lucky strike...I found it for free in 6 parts...so off I go into Rango world. Thanks.


That's great! Let me know if you liked it.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Tom Hanks...You Got Mail..Netflix..


----------



## Jace

Well, I just wasted a couple hrs...I 'll_ never get back..._

out of curiosity...The Rum Diary (2011)

Where _it all started,..JD & AH...yes, them!_

I don't know if I liked it or not?!?

Anyone else??  Opinions?


----------



## spectratg

Just re-watched The Lake House with Sandra Bullock and Keanu Reeves.  Good flick, a nice feel-good movie.


----------



## dseag2

The Unbearable Weight of Massive Talent with Nicholas Cage (at the theater).  It was entertaining and funny at times.


----------



## win231

"Conviction."
A triumphant & sad true story.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conviction_(2010_film)


----------



## Geezer Garage

"The French Dispatch", great cast, offbeat, but thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Marie5656

*Currently watching an old favorite...Ten Commandments   about Moses and the Exodus.  Charlton Heston was Moses*


----------



## katlupe

The Color of Money with Paul Newman and Tom Cruise.


----------



## Pepper

_Dear Evan Hansen_ with the original Broadway star.  I loved it, all angst & hopes & realizations.  If you like musicals this is a truly good one.  On HBO & HBO Max.


----------



## helenbacque

"A Beautiful Mind" on Hulu with Russell Crowe.  Mostly true story of John Nash, brilliant mathematician and Nobel Prize winner.


----------



## feywon

Jace said:


> *Well, I just wasted a couple hrs...I 'll*_* never get back..*._
> 
> out of curiosity...The Rum Diary (2011)
> 
> Where _it all started,..JD & AH...yes, them!_
> 
> I don't know if I liked it or not?!?
> 
> Anyone else??  Opinions?


These days with movies as well as books if it doesn't grab me some how--intellectually, spiritually, or by the funny bone i have no problem bailing on it.


----------



## feywon

DD and i just watched The Lost City (Sandra Bullock, Channing Tatum, Daniel Radcliffe, fun cameo by Brad Pitt) on Paramount Plus. We've decided we need weekly dose of funny.


----------



## Feelslikefar

Watched 'Charly' - (1968) starring Cliff Robertson last night.
Based on the book, "Flowers for Algernon".
Great, heart-felt movie.

That got me thinking about the other end of the spectrum of mind altering,
"Terminal Man', starring George Seagal from 1974.
Watched that this morning.

Both are sad (to me) stories and you feel for both characters dealing with a chance
at a normal life.


----------



## dobielvr

Nine Perfect Strangers...w/Nicole Kidman.  Different.  Hulu
Run...Hulu

Currently watching Grace and Frankie last season on Netflix.


----------



## feywon

dobielvr said:


> Nine Perfect Strangers...w/Nicole Kidman.  Different.  Hulu
> Run...Hulu
> 
> Currently watching Grace and Frankie last season on Netflix.


I watched and liked Nine Perfect Strangers.

Have enjoyed Grace and Frankie immensely, will miss it.


----------



## Paco Dennis

The Owner            (2012 rated 6.7)​

​ Indie Rights Movies For Free
133K subscribers

The film follows a backpack on a journey around the world, intersecting the lives of dozens of fascinating characters along the way. Written and directed by 25 different directors on 5 continents in an unprecedented online collaboration, the film brings together a variety of cultures, languages and film styles into a singular narrative plot. As the story progresses, we learn details about the mystery.





​

user review

Intriguing concept and gripping story!  
alexander-schoenauer6 September 2014

this is an awesome example of how it is possible for people from various religions and countries to work towards a common goal - a feature film in this case. This fact alone sends out a strong message to the world that there is an alternative to the current global situation ... that people are more than ready to live and work together in a creative and peaceful way.

The film itself offers a grand scope spanning over various continents and it is fascinating that it weaves together so very well considering that it was shot by 25 different filmmakers with their own style and background.

Kudos to the people behind this film!


----------



## John cycling

The Outlaw 1943 - Free on Youtube
This is a colorized western romance movie starring Jack Buetel.
I was pleasantly surprised as this movie was quite enjoyable and well exceeded my expectations.





.


----------



## spectratg

feywon said:


> These days with movies as well as books if it doesn't grab me some how--intellectually, spiritually, or by the funny bone i have no problem bailing on it.


Yea me too.  Despite the proliferation of movies on so many web sites, I usually bail out on most new (or at least unseen by me) movies that I try to watch.  Occasionally I will find one that I like, but often I find myself going back to one of about 20 favorites (like the Martian).


----------



## Kaila

I haven't watched any, recently, but I am  finding these reviews and comments in all of these posts, are very interesting.


----------



## Lara

"The Trip to Bountiful"...FREE on Youtube
Stars Cicely Tyson (she died in 2021 at age 96  )

She was such a good actress. I loved the movie but if you're into action you won't find it here. It was very moving and spoke to some issues seniors face. Very well done. There was some mild suspense but if you're desensitized by action flicks you may not notice it 
`


----------



## helenbacque

I remember the version starring Geraldine Page from years ago.  I'll bet Tyson did a great job..


----------



## RadishRose

"The Secret Of Roan Inish 1994"

I stopped watching in the first 3rd. Others may like it. Free on Internet Archive:
https://archive.org/details/TheSecretOfRoanInish1994X265HEVC?autoplay=1&playset=1


----------



## feywon

spectratg said:


> Yea me too.  Despite the proliferation of movies on so many web sites, I usually bail out on most new (or at least unseen by me) movies that I try to watch.  Occasionally I will find one that I like, but often I find myself going back to one of about 20 favorites (like the Martian).


The Martian with Matt Damon? Daughter and i both enjoyed that one.


----------



## officerripley

_The Lost City_, Sandra Bullock & Channing Tatum, Epix and Paramount+; pretty good, reminded me of _Romancing the Stone_.

Also, the remake of _Firestarter _(avail. on Peacock), also pretty good; some things and actors I liked better in the original and some I liked better in this remake.


----------



## JustDave

Uncharted was watchable.  It did a fair job of capturing the essence of the series of computer games with the caves, tombs, and puzzles that are part of the backbone of that particular series.  And it sort of stands out in the genre of whatever you call movies based on games, because the story was unusually interesting for that type of film.


----------



## feywon

officerripley said:


> _The Lost City_, Sandra Bullock & Channing Tatum, Epix and Paramount+; pretty good, reminded me of _Romancing the Stone_.


DD and i watched that Tuesday. It was good to laugh!


----------



## officerripley

_Senior Year_, on Netflix, starring Rebel Wilson and Sam Richardson (love 'em both); what a great little movie, had a good message but lots of fun, loved the music! And stay tuned 'till after the end of the closing credits; there's a cute scene/outtake with Rebel and Brandon Scott Jones (plays Mr. T in the movie), very funny. Oh, and watch for Alicia Silverstone (of _Clueless _fame) in a small but great part. Great fun!


----------



## Paco Dennis

This isn't a movie but a conversation that really resonated with me. The woman Ralph interviews is brilliant and makes a lot of sense.

_"Ralph spends the entire hour with the indefatigable, Hazel Henderson, the founder of the group, Ethical Markets, whose mission is to advocate for ways to measure prosperity and promoting economic models that emphasize not cut-throat competition and fear of scarcity but are based on principals of cooperation and sharing in our abundance."_


----------



## dobielvr

I'm currently watching Candy on Hulu.

I saw the original crime story on TV.


----------



## SeniorBen

Last night, I watched a Ken Burns documentary about Benjamin Franklin. He was a fascinating and great man. My next book read is going to be his biography.


----------



## Pepper

_Spencer_, a glimpse of the life of Diana.  She does not fare well in this version.  I liked this movie!  Starring Kristen Stewart, who mimics Diana So Well, so nuanced!  On Hulu.


----------



## officerripley

_Operation Mincemeat_ (Netflix); excellent.


----------



## oldman

“Behind Enemy Lines” for the fifth time. I really like that movie. I’m not an Own Wilson fan, but I do like Gene Hackman. The movie is not very factual, but it’s pretty dramatic, so it does hold my attention.


----------



## Jace

Not a movie, TV series..
Didn't watch the original...but PBS had a Marathon of mystery.
So.. I "binged watched"...Unforgotten,  British mystery/drama.
Excellent!!  Well-written, the "twists&turns" of the plot are extraordinary..
Takes so many different directions
I really liked it..made you think..what next!


----------



## Paco Dennis

Blur Circle ( rated 7.0 ...free )

This is very low budget film directed by a Professor of Film. It took only 25 days to film. The acting is very good, and the subject matter of "WHO is to BLAME" is addressed in a deep and innovative plot. 




Indie Rights Movies For Free
135K subscribers

A feature film about a woman grieving the loss of her son after he disappeared two years ago - until a mysterious man with a camera enters her life.


----------



## Tish

Possessed The true story of Father William Bowdern.
That the book and movie The exorcist were based on.

Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## officerripley

_Dog_, Channing Tatum; rented it from xFinity's On Demand; very good, I guess you'd call it a dramedy since there are some really funny moments but it also deals with military-related PTSD.


----------



## Lara

*Flawless* with Michael Caine and Demi Moore 2007. FREE on Youtube
I really enjoyed it. Had a twist at the end. No subscription needed.
Had me gripping the edge of my seat. Michael Caine was awesome.

This was indeed a great movie with outstanding actors and plot.  You'll hardly recognize Demi Moore. A refreshing movie without drugs, alcohol, violence, noise, profanity, nudity and sex. I recommend it to anyone.


----------



## ElCastor

The Insider -- A very true story. Russell Crowe plays a chemist employed by a cigarette company. He discovers that their tobacco was treated with an ammonia compound that enhanced the effect of highly addictive nicotine on the brain -- which is what the company wanted since they viewed their cigarettes as nothing more than a nicotine delivery mechanism. Crowe is fired when he questioned what was going on, and is approached by 60 Minutes. Cigarettes killed my mother. I very much enjoyed watching the bastards get exposed.


----------



## RadishRose

Lara said:


> *Flawless* with Michael Caine and Demi Moore 2007. FREE on Youtube
> I really enjoyed it. Had a twist at the end. No subscription needed.
> Had me gripping the edge of my seat. Michael Caine was awesome.
> 
> This was indeed a great movie with outstanding actors and plot.  You'll hardly recognize Demi Moore. A refreshing movie without drugs, alcohol, violence, noise, profanity, nudity and sex. I recommend it to anyone.


I saw this. It was very good!


----------



## leigh91657

Shop Around The Corner (1940) with James Stewart and Margaret Sullivan. I love old movies. 

My daughter in law tells me this a prequel to ‘You’ve Got Mail’.
Somebody’s grandparents it seems.


----------



## Pepper

The Batman.  I couldn't wait for it to finally end.  Robert Pattinson is the worst Batman ever.  Action scenes were good, but the same story told over & over; some stolen from excellent TV show 'Gotham.'

There were so many scenes that could have been the final scene, but went on and on & I lost patience at the very end (or maybe that was wishful thinking) and just went on till I finally shut it off.  I liked Zoe Kravitz as Catwoman.


----------



## win231

The Brooke Ellison Story
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brooke_Ellison


----------



## dobielvr

The Valet ...Hulu    7/10

Cute easy to watch movie.


----------



## John cycling

Blur Circle, free on Youtube, rated 7.0 on IMDB.
An interesting film about a woman grieving the disappearance of her son.




.


----------



## bowmore

Just tsaw he Downton Abbey movie. First time in a theater in 2 years. Enjoyed it thoroughly.


----------



## oldman

I watched an oldie last night, “Porky’s.” Do you remember that old movie? Back then, I thought it was funny, but last night, I thought it was just kind of corny.


----------



## palides2021

Saw "Ordinary Miracles" with Jaclyn Smith. She's a judge and ends up taking in a foster child who is 16 years old but has issues. Gripping and beautiful. The ending is also wonderful.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Anybody watched Amazon's "Night Sky" with Sissy Spacek and JK Simmons?  I like it, kind of (good acting) but cant quite figure out what's supposed to be happening...  lots of story lines that (I guess) will come together in the end.  Is it worth watching all of it?


----------



## feywon

I rewatched Unforgettable with Ray Liotta today. Thinking of watching his film Identity tomorrow.  Both are the kind of complex stories that bear additional views.


----------



## feywon

CinnamonSugar said:


> Anybody watched Amazon's "Night Sky" with Sissy Spacek and JK Simmons?  I like it, kind of (good acting) but cant quite figure out what's supposed to be happening...  lots of story lines that (I guess) will come together in the end.  Is it worth watching all of it?


i watched first episode last night. Will take a couple more episodes to decide.  Tho i like the 'portal' to another world (or time?) concept.


----------



## Fyrefox

I saw _The Matrix Resurrections _recently.  It‘s been 18 years since the last of the _Matrix _films was made, and unless you have seen the previous ones, this revival film will make little sense whatsoever.  I found the movie disappointing, although it was good to see _Neo _and _Trinity _together again, and Keanu Reeves still sports sunglasses and a black cape well…


----------



## Meringue

Once Upon A Time In Holywood 2019 starring Leonardo De Caprio and Brad Pitt. Based around the time of the Manson killings.


----------



## dobielvr

Meringue said:


> Once Upon A Time In Holywood 2019 starring Leonardo De Caprio and Brad Pitt. Based around the time of the Manson killings.


Netflix Hulu Prime?


----------



## Meringue

dobielvr said:


> Netflix Hulu Prime?


Over here in UK I watched it on Freeview Film 4 Channel 14


----------



## JaniceM

I watched "Almost Like Heaven" on t.v. last night for the second time.


----------



## GoneFishin

That Dirty Black Bag

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt7809420/


----------



## SeniorBen

I watched an interesting BBC documentary about Beethoven called The Genius of Beethoven on YouTube. It's in three parts:













I'm not really a big fan of classical music, but I'm trying to develop a taste.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis

"Never Say Die" - with Bob Hope, Martha Raye, Andy Devine​This is one of my favorite Bob Hope comedies, and also starred Martha Raye, who was really in sync with his easy-going spontaneous acting style.   The screenplay has a foolproof concept – a hypochondriac millionaire (Hope) gets test results from a dog that erroneously tells him he only has a month to live – multiplied by the fact that one of the screenwriters was Preston Sturges. It’s that ilk of silly 1930s comedy that didn’t take itself too seriously, and wasn’t designed as an “A-list” movie for the ages - which is why it's so lighthearted and silly - but fun!  BUT it has excellent pedigree, and is fun from beginning to end.  This is one of those films that you sense that all the actors – Hope, Raye, Andy Devine, Gale Sondergaard, Alan Mobray – all enjoyed themselves. It was originally supposed to star Jack Benny with an unknown actress - and it's one of those cases that you can't imagine anyone but Bob and Martha, who bring their total madcap silliness, abetted by Andy Devine and company in fine form.


----------



## feywon

Did a double feature in comfort of my living room. Rewatched Identity then watched Delivering Milo.  First movie of Anton Yelchin, a good actor who died way to young. Here's the IMDb page. Tho released about 2001 it reminded my of the old 'Mr.  Jordan' movies.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0212910/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1


----------



## officerripley

feywon said:


> Did a double feature in comfort of my living room. Rewatched Identity yhen watched Delivering Milo.  First movie of Anton Yelchin, a good who died way to young. Here's the IMDb page. Tho released about 2001 it reminded my of the old 'Mr.  Jordan' movies.
> 
> https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0212910/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1


I love the movie _Identity_. I also loved Anton Yelchin, he was also great in _Charlie Bartlett_ and _Odd Thomas_.


----------



## Tish

The Northman, is an absolutely brilliant movie.


----------



## Bretrick

*Nomadland*
A woman in her sixties, after losing everything in the Great Recession of 2008, embarks on a journey through the American West, living as a van-dwelling modern-day nomad.
*It won 3 Oscars*
Best Motion Picture of the Year
Best Performance by an Actress in a Leading Role - Francis McDormand
Best Achievement in Directing - Chloe Chao

*Bafta Awards*
Best Film
Best Leading Actress
Best Director
Best Cinematography
​


----------



## katlupe

I watched Another Woman on Prime Video, written and directed by Woody Allen. Starring Gena Rowlands, Mia Farrow, Betty Buckley, Philip Bosco and Sandy Dennis and others (too many stars to name). I thought it was good.


----------



## Pappy

Just last week, our daughter took us to a AMC IMAX theater to see the new Top Gun with Tom Cruise. My God, what an experience that was. Movies have come a long way since Bambi..


----------



## John cycling

A movie analysis of Nomadland:


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Well, just as an update, I'm 2/3's of the way through the eight episodes available on Amazon Prime of "Night Sky"  No matter what the outcome is, I've very much enjoyed the show, the acting  and interesting scenery from different countries.  Not usually a fan of Amazon Originals, but I think this is a good one.  @feywon, would love to hear your thoughts =)


----------



## RadishRose

Free (w/ads) on YouTube. I loved this movie, as did my friends. Josh Brolin. Both tender and intense. Here's a trailer.


----------



## Bretrick

John cycling said:


> A movie analysis of Nomadland:


I watched the movie and found it an insight into homelessness, friendship, struggle, the uncaring world as a whole. 
Having been homeless myself I was able to relate to Fern's struggle.


----------



## SeniorBen

The Shootist, starring John Wayne, Lauren Bacall, Ron Howard, James Stewart, and a few other big name stars. This was the best John Wayne movie I've ever seen.


----------



## dseag2

Tish said:


>


Yes, I also watched this last weekend at the theater.  I wasn't even looking forward to it, but it was great!


----------



## feywon

CinnamonSugar said:


> Well, just as an update, I'm 2/3's of the way through the eight episodes available on Amazon Prime of "Night Sky"  No matter what the outcome is, I've very much enjoyed the show, the acting  and interesting scenery from different countries.  Not usually a fan of Amazon Originals, but I think this is a good one.  @feywon, would love to hear your thoughts =)


Have to be honest, I enjoyed the first episode, but when by the time i tried to watch the 2nd Buffalo and Uvalde shootings  had happened and i was not engaging with it. I'm going to wait a few days then start 2nd episode from beginning. 

Similar things often happen with  later seasons of shows, especially when there's a lenghty gap between one season and the next.Also this doesn't happen with comedies only more serious shows. I think this is factor in my waiting till shows like Brothers and Sisters,This Is Us, have had their finales to begin watching them, a great benefit of streaming service IMO.

 i was quite engaged by first season of Sense 8 on Netflix. But by time 2nd season came out because it is such a complex plot i felt i'd have rewatch whole first season over to grasp it and just wasn't up to it. With Stranger Things i watched S2, E1 but just didn't feel motivated to watch more. But my daughter has been considering.watching it and so i might watch with her. Not having a wait between seasons and having someone to talk with about might help.


----------



## Tish

dseag2 said:


> Yes, I also watched this last weekend at the theater.  I wasn't even looking forward to it, but it was great!


I agree it was great!


----------



## dobielvr

Water for Elephants on Hulu.

It was ok...7/10


----------



## officerripley

_Hotel Artemis_, 2018, watched it on Peacock, not my usual cuppa tea but really enjoyed it.


----------



## John cycling

I just now finished this 4 part movie Ghost <-- over several days, free on Youtube.
It's in Russian with English subtitles, which I don't usually watch but it kept my interest.


----------



## Tish

Morbius






The line between Hero and Villian has become blured
Great film from Marvel


----------



## JonSR77

Seabiscuit - Great, Feel Good Movie


“Seabiscuit is a 2003 American sports film co-produced, written and directed by Gary Ross and based on the best-selling 1999 non-fiction book Seabiscuit: An American Legend by Laura Hillenbrand. The film is loosely based on the life and racing career of Seabiscuit, an undersized and overlooked Thoroughbred race horse, whose unexpected successes made him a hugely popular media sensation in the United States during the Great Depression. At the 76th Academy Awards, Seabiscuit received seven nominations, including Best Picture.”

Cast:



Tobey Maguire

Jeff Bridges
Chris Cooper
Elizabeth Banks
Gary Stevens
William H. Macy
Narrated byDavid McCullough


----------



## OneEyedDiva

My son and I watched a compelling documentary on Discovery+ entitled Alien Abduction: Betty and Barney Hill. I've known about their case for decades and this shed further insight into the circumstances, with some of the commentary being supplied by Betty's niece. @feywon


----------



## SeniorBen

*A Quiet Place 2*

Good fun horror movie with plenty of scenes that make you jump and make your eyes go wide.


----------



## palides2021

Recently watched "Play the Flute" about a Pastor teaching a youth group about God and the Bible. The kids were very resistant to him, and it had a beautiful ending. Very inspiring and it left tears in  my eyes. Sort of reminded me of Sidney Poitier's movie "To Sir With Love" where the teacher had a difficult time with the students but won them over.


----------



## dseag2

Tish said:


> Morbius
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The line between Hero and Villian has become blured
> Great film from Marvel


I watched it as well and thought it was excellent... especially the special effects.  But it apparently got panned by Marvel fans and was pulled from our theaters in the US very quickly.  I'm glad I got to see it!


----------



## JonSR77

Operation Mincemeat

on Netflix

https://www.netflix.com/title/81428563

true spy story from WWII

Two British intelligence officers hatch an outlandish scheme to trick the Nazis and alter the course of World War II. Based on a true story of deception.
Starring:Colin Firth, Matthew Macfadyen, Kelly Macdonald

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


trailer:







++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

wiki article about the real operation:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Mincemeat


----------



## Been There

If you go to see the movie "Top Gun" keep in mind that it's only a movie.


----------



## officerripley

_A League of Their Own_, 1992, free right now on Amazon Pr. Video, forgot how good this movie is; will also be a series on Pr. Video starting in August.


----------



## Fyrefox

The movie _Lamb _is now available on some premium channels, based on an Icelandic story and captioned with subtitles.  Concerning a humanoid lamb found in their stock and then adopted by a childless couple, the movie is both captivating and ultimately disturbing…


----------



## Paco Dennis

The Great Flamarion (1945) FILM NOIR​Stars: Erich von Stroheim, Mary Beth Hughes, Dan Duryea Director: Anthony Mann Writer: Vicki Baum (novel) An arrogant vaudeville sharpshooter falls under the spell of his promiscuous assistant who tricks him into accidentally killing her husband. When the double-dealing vixen runs off as soon as the dirty deed is done, the marksman vows to get even!


----------



## Ruthanne

Tonight on Netflix I watched a movie called *The Net* starring Sandra Bullock.  It's about an internet conspiracy and is a thriller.  I liked it a lot.


----------



## Ruthanne

*Blow* on Netflix.  Johnny Depp,  Penelope Cruz.  About a guy with much ambition and talent who gets into drug smuggling.  Very good but sad, too.


----------



## kburra

JonSR77 said:


> Operation Mincemeat
> 
> on Netflix
> 
> https://www.netflix.com/title/81428563
> 
> true spy story from WWII
> 
> Two British intelligence officers hatch an outlandish scheme to trick the Nazis and alter the course of World War II. Based on a true story of deception.
> Starring:Colin Firth, Matthew Macfadyen, Kelly Macdonald
> 
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> 
> trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> wiki article about the real operation:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Mincemeat


Original Movie "The man who never was"1956


----------



## Feelslikefar

Just finished 'The Blob' - 1958, with a very young Steve McQueen.
A movie my brothers and I enjoyed from our past.
Double scary, if you are watching it in a Theater!

And probably one of the worst title songs ever in a movie.






Bpa .....

'Beware of the blob - it creeps
And leaps and glides and slides
Across the floor
Right through the door
And all around the wall
A splotch, a blotch
Be careful of the blob !!


----------



## officerripley

_Hustle_, a Netflix original, Adam Sandler and Queen Latifah; very good; I'm not even a basketball fan and have only liked Sandler in one other movie, _The Wedding Singer_; but _Hustle_ was very good.


----------



## officerripley

_The Janes_, an HBO documentary about female reprod. rights activists in Chicago in the pre-Roe v. Wade era; very good.


----------



## SeniorBen

Over the past week, I watched the three-part PBS documentary *Across The Pacific* about the formation of the Pan American Airlines (remember them?) and the first commercial aircraft flight across the Pacific. It was pretty interesting. They also went into how those involved helped develop navigation systems that allowed the pilots to find their destinations without having to spot landmarks.
https://www.pbs.org/video/across-the-pacific-airborne-8ms7qa/


----------



## Ruthanne

I've watched this about 5 times already and I  love it.  Watching it again:  Leaving Las Vegas with Nicolas Cage and Elizabeth Shue.  Shows the seedy side of like when you are a down and out alcoholic wanting to die.  I really like it and there is EXCELLENT acting.  Oh yes, I rented it on Prime.


----------



## JonSR77

James Bond film, "No Time to Die" is now on Amazon Prime, for free.


had not really liked a single Jame Bond film since the 70s, but this one was pretty good...


----------



## JonSR77

Ruthanne said:


> *Blow* on Netflix.  Johnny Depp,  Penelope Cruz.  About a guy with much ambition and talent who gets into drug smuggling.  Very good but sad, too.



Blow is a great movie, but, to me, was very disturbing. True story.

Have you seen Narcos on Netflix?  The first season is about Pablo Escobar.  Extremely well done, I thought...


----------



## Ruthanne

JonSR77 said:


> Blow is a great movie, but, to me, was very disturbing. True story.
> 
> Have you seen Narcos on Netflix?  The first season is about Pablo Escobar.  Extremely well done, I thought...


Haven't seen Narcos yet.  Thanks for your ideas.


----------



## helenbacque

Watched most of Colewell on IMdb but gave up on it.  I like a 'gentle' movie but this one had too many irrelevant and unexplained scenes.  Simple story of a  65 yr old postmistress who is being forced into retirement before she is ready.  Maybe my brain was just not able to pick up the nuance of a modern storyline.  

If anyone watches, please clue me in.  ?Two truck convoy in the dead of night, Young female hitchhiker who drops in for a meal?  How anyone who lives on a large farm does not have some means of transportation?


----------



## Geezer Garage

Watched "Old Henry" a great western. Don't recall hearing about it, but very well done, and more realistic than most.


----------



## Liberty

Watched "The Money Pit" with Tom Hanks...we laughed and laughed...reminded us of "rehabing"...lol.

Want more good belly laugh movies like this one.  We need it these days!


----------



## win231

I just watched one of the best old murder plot movies - _"Sudden Fear."_
Joan Crawford, Jack Palance & Gloria Grahame were great.


----------



## Ken N Tx

War of the Worlds..Netflix...Tom Cruise..


----------



## terry123

I just watched "Field of Dreams" .  Have not thought of it in a few years but really enjoyed seeing it again!


----------



## Colleen

We watched a great movie last night starring Kevin Costner and Ashton Kutcher called The Guardian. It was made in 2006 (don't know how we missed this one for so long) and it's about Costner training Coast Guard Rescue swimmers. Great movie and highly recommend


----------



## feywon

Colleen said:


> We watched a great movie last night starring Kevin Costner and Ashton Kutcher called The Guardian. It was made in 2006 (don't know how we missed this one for so long) and it's about Costner training Coast Guard Rescue swimmers. Great movie and highly recommend


Watched that years ago, it was good. Daughter and i rented it in '08 or so cause we like both leads and the water visuals.  Watched 'The Perfect Storm' back when it was available on DVD for similar reasons.  My childhood was spent near, on and in the water but i can't live well in high humidity anymore so i get my 'High Seas' fix vicariously most anytime i can.


----------



## feywon

Watched My Spy on Prime midday, and just finished Spectral on Netflix.

@CinnamonSugar between those i watched third episode of Night Sky. It is growing on me.


----------



## Lee

I taped The Lion In Winter with Katherine Hepburn and Peter O'Toole. Have seen it before but certainly worth seeing again. Hepburn at her best.

One good thing about tape, you can watch when you can.


----------



## Ruthanne

Revenge of the Middle Aged Woman on Prime.  Excellent movie and empowering for women.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Crazy Love​A documentary about a VERY stormy relationship....

Dan Klores' Crazy Love tells the astonishing story of the obsessive roller-coaster relationship of Burt and Linda Pugach, which shocked the nation during the summer of 1959. Burt, a 32-year-old, married attorney, and Linda, a beautiful, single 20-year-old girl living in the Bronx, had a whirlwind romance, which culminated in a violent and psychologically complex set of actions that landed the pair's saga on the cover of endless newspapers and magazines.


​Actors​ Bob Janoff Linda Riss Pugach Burt Pugach Rusty Goldberg
Director​ Dan Klores


----------



## Paco Dennis

711 Ocean Drive (1950 - rated 6.8 - free)​I saw an analogy of this era when big money radio was involved in crime syndicates, with today's economic troubles.....will corruption and greed ever end?

An electronics expert creates a huge bookie broadcast system for his crime boss, and takes over operations when his boss is murdered. His greed leads him on a deadly destructive path.

Stars
Edmond O'Brien
Joanne Dru
Otto Kruger


----------



## Right Now

Last week I saw Top Gun: Maverick with Tom Cruise.  A friend wanted to see it, so I joined her.  It was entertaining, like the first Top Gun.
Before that, I haven't been to a movie in about four years.  I tend to only watch those I am interested in, not simply tune into one to pass a couple of hours.  It's got to be special.


----------



## Marie5656

*Nothing too new, but this week I watched Forrest Gump on TV. *


----------



## Pepper

Marie5656 said:


> *Nothing too new, but this week I watched Forrest Gump on TV. *


I've never seen Forrest Gump.


----------



## CarolfromTX

We watched The Offer series on Paramount plus and enjoyed it immensely. As a result we watched The Godfather I and II. Incredibly well made movies, well edited, fabulous acting. We watched Al Pacino go from the all American boy to a cold hearted gangster. Chilling performance.

P.S. The Godfather is 50 years old! Yikes! Still holds up, though. Doesn’t seem as all dated, unless you consider the don’t drop the F bomb like they do today.


----------



## feywon

Pepper said:


> I've never seen Forrest Gump.


It is long but we enjoyed it.  After we watched it my DD would tease me about having things in common with Forrest.  You know the thing in it about him being on fringes of historic events and meeting famous people? And the fact that he took people as they were, didn't prejudge them. That's what she meant and she wasn't totally wrong.


----------



## HoneyNut

When the electricity was out in the hotel earlier this week I watched the movie 'Harvey' on my portable battery DVD player, but unfortunately it was not the old version of the movie that I expected, but some remake from the 1990s.  I am not sure if it is good or not because after being disappointed that it didn't have James Stewart, I fell asleep.


----------



## SeniorBen

I watched Dirty Harry for like the fifth time, and it was still entertaining! Every time I watch it again, it's with newer technology, so I catch some things that I hadn't seen previously.


----------



## Ken N Tx

CarolfromTX said:


> We watched The Offer series on Paramount plus and enjoyed it immensely. As a result we watched The Godfather I and II. Incredibly well made movies, well edited, fabulous acting. We watched Al Pacino go from the all American boy to a cold hearted gangster. Chilling performance.
> 
> P.S. The Godfather is 50 years old! Yikes! Still holds up, though. Doesn’t seem as all dated, unless you consider the don’t drop the F bomb like they do today.


If you are interested in the mob, check out Goodfellows and Casino..More truth than fiction..


----------



## RadishRose

Paco Dennis said:


> Crazy Love​A documentary about a VERY stormy relationship....
> 
> Dan Klores' Crazy Love tells the astonishing story of the obsessive roller-coaster relationship of Burt and Linda Pugach, which shocked the nation during the summer of 1959. Burt, a 32-year-old, married attorney, and Linda, a beautiful, single 20-year-old girl living in the Bronx, had a whirlwind romance, which culminated in a violent and psychologically complex set of actions that landed the pair's saga on the cover of endless newspapers and magazines.
> 
> 
> ​Actors​ Bob Janoff Linda Riss Pugach Burt Pugach Rusty Goldberg
> Director​ Dan Klores


I watched this from your link last night. Good movie....very different!


----------



## feywon

Just watched 'Into the Labyrinth' with Dustin Hoffman.  A foreign film.  About half of dialog is English, but since i use CC all the time due to hearing issues the subtitles to foreign dialog worked for me. 

I would be remiss to not give a trigger warning:
This is a very dark, layered movie. Also 2hrs and 10 minutes long. While there is some on screen violence among adults, and violence toward children is at heart of the plot (mostly talked about and implied not shown), it is basically a psychological thriller/mystery.  My favorite kind-- it kept me doubting what i was figuring out till almost the reveal at the end.

Crazy as it sounds, it is beautifully filmed, the play of light and shadow during some 2/3 of the scenes contrasted with brightly lit hospital room scenes, diverging and converging revelations play with what the viewer perceives as real. Which fits with one sub-theme of the movie.


----------



## Jules

The Father (Prime) with Anthony Hopkins and Olivia Coleman.  Very well done but difficult to watch.


----------



## feywon

I


Jules said:


> The Father (Prime) with Anthony Hopkins and Olivia Coleman.  Very well done but difficult to watch.


I'll have to check that out. Really appreciate Hopkins skills.  He did another similarly themed movie, Proof, with Gwyneth Paltrow over a  decade ago. Aging mathematician and his daughter. Also difficult to watch but good.


----------



## officerripley

_Contact_, 1997, Jodie Foster, Matthew McConaughey, based on the novel by Carl Sagan; one of my absolute favorites.


----------



## officerripley

_The Unbearable Weight of Massive Talent _(xFinity On Demand); Nicolas Cage and Pedro Pascal; meh, boring.


----------



## TC Steve

The Long, Long Trailer. Starring Lucy & Desi. An annual camping favorite.


----------



## feywon

Maybe it's our gloomy weather this past week but i watched another very dark, also bloody, one on Monday, _The Belko_ _Experiment  _on TUBI, recommended by Flick Connection YouTuber. Putting link to IMDb page below.  Some familiar faces. Does spark some interesting lines of thought.  If you watch it let me know how you felt about the last 10-15 minutes. Final shot and words are classic scary movie (both horror and strictly human evils) end.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1082807/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0


----------



## Chet

I watched _Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure. _It was being shown on TV and it caught my eye so I checked the libreary and they had a DVD of it. It's mindless, teenage silliness but you have to get un-serious once in a while.


----------



## feywon

Chet said:


> I watched _Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure. _It was being shown on TV and it caught my eye so I checked the libreary and they had a DVD of it. It's mindless, teenage silliness but you have to get un-serious once in a while.


Especially these days, we need levity.  We watched the first one when it came out, and it was streaming on HULU.


----------



## dobielvr

Good Luck To You, Leo Grande......Hulu

w/Emma Thompson.  She wants to feel fulfilled in her later life....


----------



## helenbacque

dobielvr said:


> Good Luck To You, Leo Grande......Hulu
> 
> w/Emma Thompson.  She wants to feel fulfilled in her later life....


I watched it, too.  Love Emma Thompson.   Very funny but only ultra broadminded with stick to the very end. 

 Probably not a good first-date movie.


----------



## John cycling

Youngblood Hawke 1964 - free on youtube

This is a 2 hour plus movie which I watched over several days on my computer.  It's about a coal truck driver in Kentucky who writes a successful first novel and moves to New York City.  The movie then describes his ups and downs from there on.  I don't usually watch this type of movie, but it was well done and had a good cast.


----------



## MarciKS

Transcendence with Johnny Depp


----------



## dobielvr

MarciKS said:


> Transcendence with Johnny Depp


Never heard of it...where'd you watch it?
Any good?


----------



## senior chef

Open Range.   Staring: Kevin Costner, Robert Duval, and Annette Benning.  
An outstanding western.


----------



## MarciKS

dobielvr said:


> Never heard of it...where'd you watch it?
> Any good?


Hulu on the computer. It was good but like most of his movies it was odd.


----------



## win231

I'm watching _"I Robot."_
So far, no has been slapped yet.


----------



## J-Kat

If documentaries count, I watched “The Janes” last night on HBOMax.  A true story about a group of women in 1970’s Chicago who built an undergroud network for women seeking safe, affordable but illegal abortions.  The women recounted the political climate at the time, society’s view of women at the time, how they found each other, etc.  Very timely and well done.


----------



## Jackie23

The Occupant on Netflix, very good, the kind I like, true to life.


----------



## Sassycakes

I have a lot of movies on DVD's and the last movie I watched a few nights ago was "Goodfellas." My Dad also filmed many on tapes.


----------



## Paco Dennis

It's a Joke, Son! ( 1947 )​Comedy
When the Daughters of Dixie nominate a candidate for State Senator, the local political machine run by Northerners fears its candidate will be defeated, and chooses her husband as a candidate in order to split the anti-machine vote.


Stars
Kenny Delmar
Una Merkel
June Lockhart


----------



## John cycling

Miss Nobody (2010)
A mild-mannered secretary discovers that she has a talent for murder as she ascends the corporate ladder.


----------



## helenbacque

"Get Low"   On Hulu.  Robert Duvall, Sissy Spacek, Bill Murray.  e

Also, "The Smartest Guys in the Room" on Netflix.  It was documentary about the Enron fiasco and out of control, unchecked GREED.


----------



## SeniorBen

I tried watching a docudrama based on Hannah Arendt's life, but it was like a bad made-for-tv movie, so I only watched it for about 15 minutes.


----------



## dobielvr

Only one I can remember is  Aloha on Tubi or freevee?

Bradley Cooper, Emma Stone, Bill Murray.  My rating 6/10


----------



## SeniorBen

*Three Days of the Condor*, starring Robert Redford and Faye Dunaway on Prime Video

Good movie! I've seen it before but a long time ago so I didn't remember much of it.


----------



## Robert59

Star Trek The Return Of The Archons 


https://video.search.yahoo.com/sear...297cf169f1f075546e428881b50dfc9c&action=click


----------



## John cycling

Imaginary friend - free on Youtube
This excellent movie kept moving along and was quite enjoyable.
" A talented artist is haunted by the presence of a childhood imaginary friend,
and her psychiatrist husband wants to have her committed to a mental institution."


----------



## oldman

“Cry Macho” for the third time.


----------



## IKE

Not really movie and more of a series I guess but I've been watching one hour HBO repeats, a couple a day, of the Game of Thrones.......I've got a long way to go I'm just on episode 21 and I believe there were around 73 total.


----------



## SeniorBen

I tried watching this movie last night. It's about an abandoned, psychopathic, murderous automobile tire causing mayhem and terror in a desert community.





The trailer is pretty funny, but the movie itself is dumb.


----------



## Bella

Moon Manor. This film might not be for everyone. At our age, it takes a bit of courage to watch.

"Moon Manor touches on several topical issues: the positive death movement, LGBTQ rights, living with AIDS, dying with Alzheimer's, and yet is told with a comedic, irreverent tone. Death is the ultimate universal experience, yet is experienced in a very individual way. Fun. Sad. Terrible. Curious. Terrifying. Filled with love."

IMDB > "James 'Jimmy' Carrozo plays himself. In the movie, Carrozo has decided to commit suicide because he's losing his memory. He wants to leave the world in his own way. Today is Jimmy's last day alive. His Alzheimer's is worsening, so he's decided to die like he has lived - with intention, humor, and zest. In his last day on Earth, Jimmy will show an obituary writer, his death doula, his estranged brother, his caretaker, a surreal being, and the guests at his fabulous FUN-eral, that perhaps the art of living is the art of dying."

**Inspired By A True-ish Story**






Bella


----------



## MarciKS

I watched the Intern with Robert De Niro and Anne Hathaway.


----------



## dobielvr

MarciKS said:


> I watched the Intern with Robert De Niro and Anne Hathaway.


I really like that movie.  
Seen it a couple of times.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Tom Hanks on Prime.


----------



## Pepper

The Velvet Underground, a documentary about that group on AppleTV.  Interesting times; creative, poetic, when things felt new and new mattered.


----------



## SeniorBen

A documentary about Horn and Hardart's Automats. I really enjoyed this.  





I remember going to an Automat in the mid-'70s... one of the last of it's kind.

Some day we'll have the modern day equivalent with kiosks where you don't have to deal with a person. Robots will make our food. I think some of those already exist in Japan.


----------



## Ruthanne

Heart Burn on Prime.  Starring Meryl Streep and Jack Nicholson.  Pretty good.  About 2 people who fall in love despite her reservations and she ends up getting hurt.


----------



## feywon

Control with Willem DaFoe and Ray Liotta.


----------



## SeniorBen

*Kiss the Girls*, a psychological thriller staring Morgan Freeman and Ashley Judd

Entertaining, albeit flawed. A good weekend movie.


----------



## Tish

The burning Cross.
It was a huge eye-opener for me.


----------



## JustDave

Peggy Sue Got Married.  It's an old movie in my collection.  Hadn't watched it for a couple of years.  Nicolas Cage and Jim Carrie sure looked young.  I enjoyed as much as the first time I saw it.  Laughed at lines I had forgotten.


----------



## helenbacque

"Flawless" with Michael Caine on Hulu.  About diamond industry set in the 1960s.  Think it might be also on Utube.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I finally finished watching Titanic.  I started it months ago and just got back to it last week.


----------



## Paco Dennis

We have discussed life's meaning, God, and the Bible. This conversation is with Joseph Campbell who wrote and taught "The Power of Myth". This conversation opens up a whole new way of explaining how and why humans need these stories to navigate life.


----------



## officerripley

_Doctor Sleep_, although I'm not usually a Stephen King fan and haven't liked many of the few of his books I've read or movies I've seen, I really liked this movie a lot. It's a sequel to _The Shining_ (which movie I hated, ugh!; the miniseries was better) and the acting was fantastic, especially young Kyliegh Curran (she's only 17 now and 14 when she made the movie) as Abra Stone and Rebecca Ferguson as Rose the Hat (the kinda character you love to hate, lol).


----------



## Sassycakes

I love watching old movies I have on tape. Last night I watched "Goodfellas"


----------



## John cycling

Aloha - 
Comedy, drama, romance, darkness and light. 
Bradley Cooper, Emma Stone, Rachel McAdams, Bill Murray.
"A celebrated military contractor returns to the site of his greatest career triumphs and reconnects 
with a long-ago love, while interacting with the hard-charging Air Force watchdog who's assigned to him.


----------



## Been There

My best friend in the Marines was a family man. He was a really nice man and his wife was one of the sweetest women I ever met. His kids were also very well behaved and very social. The oldest was a 15 year old girl and I think their son was 12. Both kids really took to me and each time I would go to their home, the kids and I would play some type of game on their X-Box or board game. 

One day when I got there, they were watching the movie "Shrek," which OK, I sat there and watched it with the kids and my buddy. Towards the end of the movie, they played a song in the background titled "Halleluiah." After that, each time I would finish maneuvers and be heading back to the ship, I would hear that song in my head. Even while flying in Afghanistan, and we would be flying back, I would say to myself, "Halleluiah it's over" and then I would again hear the sing playing in my head.


----------



## oldman

Last night I watched “The Shawshank Redemption” for the 125th time. As you can guess, I really like that movie. I am a huge Morgan Freeman fan. I would really like to meet him and have a conversation with him. I heard Mr. Freeman in an interview on one of the magazine shows, maybe “60 seconds.” He comes across as a very reasonable and sincere person. No phony.


----------



## Jace

Agatha Christie's 
"Death on the Nile" with Peter Ustinov as Herecule Pioriot.
Had seen in before..only remembered parts.
On Tubi..free 
Can re-see hers..always!


----------



## katlupe

I just finished watching The Waltons, the whole series which took me a about a month or so. Now back onto some movies and watched a few. 

Time of Their Lives with Joan Collins. A comedy with an aging theme. 

Jackie Gleason with Brad Garrett starring as "the great one". 

The Happy Ending with Jean Simmons and John Forsythe. A movie about marriage.


----------



## Ruthanne

On Netflix, the movie *The Terminal* starring Tom Hanks and Katherine Zeta Jones.  About a man who no fault of his own gets stuck at the airport.  It's quite an adventure with twists and turns and even a bit of a love story happening.  I loved it!


----------



## officerripley

Watched _The Lincoln Lawyer_ (2011 movie version with Matthew McConaughey); very good. Have also watched 1st ep. of the Amazon Pr. Vid. series, not sure about it yet.


----------



## dobielvr

June Again....Tubi, I think.

Dementia patient suddenly becomes lucid for a day....and all it has to offer.
Very touching.


----------



## katlupe

House of Gucci starring Lady Gaga, Adam Driver and Al Pacino. True story about the struggle for control of the Gucci brand and company. I never knew any of this before.


----------



## Pepper

Where can I see House of Gucci, @katlupe?


----------



## katlupe

Pepper said:


> Where can I see House of Gucci, @katlupe?


Amazon Prime. It was free.


----------



## Colleen

SeniorBen said:


> I watched Dirty Harry for like the fifth time, and it was still entertaining! Every time I watch it again, it's with newer technology, so I catch some things that I hadn't seen previously.


We recently watched the Dirty Harry series that we've had for years and had forgotten about a lot of things in the movie. One thing that I noticed in one of the movies (can't remember which one) was in one scene he walked by a movie theater and on the marquee it was playing "Play Misty For Me". Thought that was funny. Good movies. We also watched The Gauntlet. Hadn't seen that in years and enjoyed it.


----------



## Colleen

Prime has a new 8-part series called The Terminal List with Chris Pratt. Excellent! Very intense with twists and turns. I've read that the book author didn't like this movie version, but we enjoyed it.


----------



## Ruthanne

Barefoot it was called.  It's on Netflix or Prime.  I can't recall.  It's a pretty good story.  Matt Damon is in it.


----------



## kburra

Black Crab. Is a war film and not everyone's cup of tea, but had me hooked from start to finish, even though subtitled, if you like War films give it a try?


----------



## Bretrick

*Days of the Bagnold Summer.*
52 year old single mother who works as a Librarian, 15 year old son into Heavy Metal music.
Son was meant to spend the summer with his father, father cancelled.
Mother and son are thrust together over 6 weeks of summer.
I felt for the mother, I felt for the son.
Slow but engrossing film.


----------



## kburra

Bretrick said:


> *Days of the Bagnold Summer.*
> 52 year old single mother who works as a Librarian, 15 year old son into Heavy Metal music.
> Son was meant to spend the summer with his father, father cancelled.
> Mother and son are thrust together over 6 weeks of summer.
> I felt for the mother, I felt for the son.
> Slow but engrossing film.


Yep enjoyed it too, trailer below.
DAYS OF THE BAGNOLD SUMMER | Official Trailer | Altitude Films - YouTube


----------



## SeniorBen

*Mississippi Burning*, staring Gene Hackman, Willem Dafoe, and Frances McDormand, and some other big name actors. 

This is Gene Hackman at his best. What ever happened to him? I think he's still alive.


----------



## kburra

SeniorBen said:


> *Mississippi Burning*, staring Gene Hackman, Willem Dafoe, and Frances McDormand, and some other big name actors.
> 
> This is Gene Hackman at his best. What ever happened to him? I think he's still alive.


One of my favourite actors made so many great movies .
Actor Gene Hackman *turned 92 on Sunday, January 30, 2022*. Hackman was born Eugene Allen Hackman on January 30, 1930, in San Bernardino, California.


----------



## SeniorBen

kburra said:


> One of my favourite actors made so many great movies .
> Actor Gene Hackman *turned 92 on Sunday, January 30, 2022*. Hackman was born Eugene Allen Hackman on January 30, 1930, in San Bernardino, California.


Here's an image of him at a recent event:






He looks good for 92! (He's the one in the middle.) Glad to see he's still going strong!


----------



## Ruthanne

I watched on Prime a movie called The Serious Moonlight.  Meg Ryan is one of the actors.  A woman finds out her husband is about to leave her and takes action--differently than many women would.  I liked it a lot.,


----------



## Ruthanne

Until September --a very good movie on Prime.  It's romantic and takes place in Paris.


----------



## kburra

Ruthanne said:


> Until September --a very good movie on Prime.  It's romantic and takes place in Paris.


1984 Movie ?


----------



## Ruthanne

kburra said:


> 1984 Movie ?


Yes it is.


----------



## Ruthanne

Blue Jasmine on Netflix.  It held my interest well.  Pretty good and sad at times too.


----------



## katlupe

Death In Small Doses starring Richard Thomas, Tess Harper and Glynnis O'Connor. On FreeVee.


----------



## Pepper

You always pick good movies @katlupe!  Does Glynnis (Nancy Lyon) have a lot of scenes?


----------



## katlupe

Pepper said:


> You always pick good movies @katlupe!  Does Glynnis (Nancy Lyon) have a lot of scenes?


Well she was the wife who died so most of her scenes were when they were telling what she did or said before she died. And there were some when she was in the process of dying.


----------



## Pepper

I'm partial to Glynnis' work @katlupe


----------



## katlupe

Pepper said:


> I'm partial to Glynnis' work @katlupe


I like her too. She is a good actress. I have seen a few movies with her recently on Prime video, I will go look for them.


----------



## Pepper

She's been doing work lately for the Hallmark Channel, @katlupe.  You might check there too.  Forgot the titles of course.


----------



## katlupe

@Pepper I found another one with Glynnis in it. It is California Dreaming


----------



## Pepper

Wow that's an oldie! 1979!  So young.


----------



## Paco Dennis

I remember this one with her and John Travolta I liked a lot way back then 1976.


----------



## Pepper

and of course her big cinematic debut, Ode to Billie Joe, w/Robbie Benson, 1976


----------



## Pepper

Max Baer produced and / or directed.  He was Jethro in Beverly Hillbillies.


----------



## Paco Dennis

This is not a movie but it is an hour long. I liked this senior women's view on loss and how it effects most of us.

_"Stein Institute for Research on Aging (https://www.uctv.tv/stein) 

Learn more about the various states of the grieving process and how men and women grieve and heal differently. Natasha Josefowitz, PhD, bestselling author and professor of management will use poems from her award-winning book, Living Without the One You Cannot Live Without (November 2013), to illustrate the emotional aftermath of loss and the changes that must take place in order for people to heal."





_


----------



## Jules

Colleen said:


> Prime has a new 8-part series called The Terminal List with Chris Pratt. Excellent! Very intense with twists and turns. I've read that the book author didn't like this movie version, but we enjoyed it.


I’m only on episode 3.  It’s gripping.  Very well done, even if the author doesn’t think so.


----------



## officerripley

We watched _My Cousin Vinny_ again last night; still love that movie.


----------



## Pepper

_Last Night in Soho_ on HBO(Max). 

"An aspiring fashion designer is mysteriously able to enter the 1960s, where she encounters a dazzling wannabe singer. However, the glamour is not all it appears to be, and the dreams of the past start to crack and splinter into something far darker."

Kind of a horror/thriller.  Had Diana Rigg & Terence Stamp in the cast, and the beautiful girl from _Queen's Gambit  _Anya Taylor-Joy.  

I liked it.


----------



## Tempsontime65

The Batman...and it was pretty good.


----------



## RadishRose

Under The Banner Of Heaven

Good movie, but pretty violent. I would not watch it again.


----------



## DebraMae

Been There said:


> My best friend in the Marines was a family man. He was a really nice man and his wife was one of the sweetest women I ever met. His kids were also very well behaved and very social. The oldest was a 15 year old girl and I think their son was 12. Both kids really took to me and each time I would go to their home, the kids and I would play some type of game on their X-Box or board game.
> 
> One day when I got there, they were watching the movie "Shrek," which OK, I sat there and watched it with the kids and my buddy. Towards the end of the movie, they played a song in the background titled "Halleluiah." After that, each time I would finish maneuvers and be heading back to the ship, I would hear that song in my head. Even while flying in Afghanistan, and we would be flying back, I would say to myself, "Halleluiah it's over" and then I would again hear the sing playing in my head.


I love the Pentatonix version of this song.  Check it out if you get the chance.  It's worth it.


----------



## DebraMae

Land - about a woman who moves to a remote area alone.  Don't want to ruin the plot, but it resonated with me.


----------



## RubyK

I love the Pentatonix version of Hallelujah,also.


----------



## Ruthanne

On Prime -Marry Me starring Jennifer Lopez and Owen Wilson.   I liked it a lot.  Easy to watch.


----------



## Ruthanne

White bird in a Blizzard on Prime.   Pretty good.


----------



## RubyK

Barefoot on Netflix. Also Imposters and Atypical (a family-friendly series.)


----------



## dko1951

St Vincent with Bill Murry and Melisa McCarthy. Great story! Either Netflix or Amazon?
Michael Clayton with George Clooney. Just another good story. 
Not into the tense shoot 'em up stuff anymore, I like to kick back and enjoy good work.


----------



## Tish

The Drover's Wife: The Legend of Molly Johnson.
Absolutely brilliant movie, I much prefer this version to Henry Lawson's version.


----------



## Ruthanne

*Persuasion* on Netflix.  A great romantic movie!


----------



## SeniorBen

I started watching a documentary called The Trials of Henry Kissinger about war crimes committed by the U.S. during the '70s. It was too depressing so instead I watched a documentary about Leonard Cohen, which was kind of interesting since I like a lot of his songs.


----------



## Tish

Return to the hiding place ( The link below is the full movie)


----------



## Ruthanne

Watched on Netflix-*The Talented Mr. Ripley*.  I thought it was pretty good but gets pretty scary at times.  Starring Matt Damon, Gwyneth Paltrow, Jude Law.


----------



## katlupe

Just watched Those Lips, Those Eyes with Frank Langella and Glynnis O'Connor. Takes place in the 1950's at a Cleveland summer stock theater. Free on Prime Video.


----------



## SeniorBen

I just finished watching a documentary about the architect of Central Park in Manhattan, the Niagara Falls park, and many other spectacular parks around the country. I was in desperate need of a break from the 24/7 bad news cycle and this reminded me that people had the capacity in the past to do great things. The public wasn't averse to spending money on things like majestic parks and beautifully designed buildings. 

The landscape architect was Frederick Olmsted, who did most of his designs at the end of the 1800s and into the early 1900s, at which time his son took over the family business. They designed parks from the Atlantic to the Pacific, in from what I remember, every state in the Union.

The documentary is available on PBS, but a subscription might be necessary to watch it through a Roku app or similar device. But here it is on their website:
https://www.pbs.org/video/wned-tv-history-frederick-law-olmsted-designing-america/


----------



## Ruthanne

It's not a movie but a series on Netflix.  I'm watching the 4th season of Virgin River.  It's kinda like a soap opera.  It's alright and easy to follow.


----------



## dobielvr

Ruthanne said:


> It's not a movie but a series on Netflix.  I'm watching the 4th season of Virgin River.  It's kinda like a soap opera.  It's alright and easy to follow.


Just started it too.  I'm on episode 3.
It is really easy to follow..it just keeps moving right along.

And Jack is so cute.


----------



## Ruthanne

dobielvr said:


> Just started it too.  I'm on episode 3.
> It is really easy to follow..it just keeps moving right along.
> 
> And Jack is so cute.


Yes he is cute!


----------



## Ken N Tx

Ruthanne said:


> It's not a movie but a series on Netflix.  I'm watching the 4th season of Virgin River.  It's kinda like a soap opera.  It's alright and easy to follow.


Ditto  Season 4..


----------



## Jackie23

The Imitation Game
A wonderful movie based on a true story.


----------



## officerripley

_The Gray Man_, a Netflix orig.; wasn't sure if I was going to like it but really did. (Everybody was good but Chris Evans just about stole the show!  )


----------



## oldman

Monster's Ball


----------



## Liberty

We watched "The Blues Brothers" for the umpteenth time...have you ever tried to count the number of wrecked vehicles in that movie?  I have and keep giving up around 211!


----------



## Colleen

officerripley said:


> _The Gray Man_, a Netflix orig.; wasn't sure if I was going to like it but really did. (Everybody was good but Chris Evans just about stole the show!  )


We watched it last night and have to agree about Chris Evans. He was amazing! No more nice guy roles, I guess.  You just loved to hate him in that movie...haha.


----------



## Pepper

katlupe said:


> House of Gucci starring Lady Gaga, Adam Driver and Al Pacino. True story about the struggle for control of the Gucci brand and company. I never knew any of this before.


Saw it a couple of nights ago, thanks for the recommendation & also for Those Lips, Those Eyes with Frank Langella and Glynnis O'Connor. 

You are my Go-To Person for TV!


----------



## Meringue

Just watched "Legends Of The Fall" (1996) Family saga Midwest America 20th century. Starring Brad Pitt  Anthony Hopkins.


----------



## dobielvr

Mrs. Palfrey goes to the Claremont.........Tubi

An well groomed elderly lady moves in to a hotel on a month to month basis for a different type of adventure, and meets a young writer to enjoy her time with.


----------



## Alligatorob

Been watching a British series "Time Team".  I get it on Amazon.

A semi-amateurish reality series that follows a group of professional archeologists, mostly around the UK.  I am sure it is a little scripted, but I believe the history and archeology are real.

Enjoying it, learned a lot about both historic Britain and archeology.


----------



## MarkinPhx

I got the urge to watch Casablanca this weekend. I know, old movie but it still remains my all time favorite.


----------



## Sassycakes

My granddaughter came over this afternoon and we watched "The Wizard of Oz"


----------



## SeniorBen

Sassycakes said:


> My granddaughter came over this afternoon and we watched "The Wizard of Oz"


I watched a documentary about the author of The Wizard of Oz a few days ago. It was pretty interesting. The guy's name is Lyman Frank Baum.

Here's a link:
https://www.pbs.org/video/american-oz-cvqd3p/


----------



## dseag2

I watched Where The Crawdads Sing at the theater.  I had never read the book so I knew nothing about the story, but I found it entertaining and somewhat emotional.  Any movie that makes me "feel something" is a good one.


----------



## dobielvr

dseag2 said:


> I watched Where The Crawdads Sing at the theater.  I had never read the book so I knew nothing about the story, but I found it entertaining and somewhat emotional.  Any movie that makes me "feel something" is a good one.


I've been wondering about that movie...thanks for the critique. 

The book has been around for awhile, I think??


----------



## dobielvr

Slipaway...Tubi

Elderly boat lady befriends a young drifter/musician.  Made me weep a little.


----------



## SeniorBen

I'm on a documentary kick. I watched this documentary about Henry Ford earlier this evening:

Henry Ford
An absorbing life story of a farm boy who rose from obscurity to become the most influential American innovator of the 20th century, Henry Ford offers an incisive look at the birth of the American auto industry with its long history of struggles between labor and management. The film is a thought-provoking reminder of how Ford's automobile forever changed the way we work, where we live, and our ideas about individuality, freedom, and possibility.
https://www.pbs.org/wgbh/americanexperience/films/henryford/


----------



## Ruthanne

Feast of Love on Prime.  Grog Kinnear and Morgan Freeman star.  Very good-story about several couples and their love life's.


----------



## Ken N Tx

SeniorBen said:


> I'm on a documentary kick. I watched this documentary about Henry Ford earlier this evening:
> 
> Henry Ford
> An absorbing life story of a farm boy who rose from obscurity to become the most influential American innovator of the 20th century, Henry Ford offers an incisive look at the birth of the American auto industry with its long history of struggles between labor and management. The film is a thought-provoking reminder of how Ford's automobile forever changed the way we work, where we live, and our ideas about individuality, freedom, and possibility.
> https://www.pbs.org/wgbh/americanexperience/films/henryford/


Also manufactured the Ford tractor with 3 point lift..


----------



## Gary O'

Broke down and actually went to the movies

The new *Top Gun*

Friends loved it

Halfway thru I thought what's so great about it?

It built and developed into some pretty good script

But, not the purported 'great' movie


----------



## MarkinPhx

Gary O' said:


> Broke down and actually went to the movies
> 
> The new *Top Gun*
> 
> Friends loved it
> 
> Halfway thru I thought what's so great about it?
> 
> It built and developed into some pretty good script
> 
> But, not the purported 'great' movie


I agree !


----------



## SeniorBen

*Domestic Disturbance* on Amazon Prime, staring John Travolta, Steve Buscemi, and Vince Vaughn

Entertaining thriller.


----------



## John cycling

The Deputy's Wife
I enjoyed the movie, which is free at this link.


----------



## katlupe

The Ugly Truth on Prime Video. Amazon describes it as a raunchy comedy.


----------



## katlupe

Almost forgot, Respect on Prime Video. The story of Aretha Franklin's rise to fame. Starring Jennifer Hudson and Forest Whitaker. I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## feywon

Now You See Me and Now You See Me 2 on Tubi.   They were leaving soon, so double featured them. Fun action, with likeable 'criminals', magicians.  Morgan Freeman, Michael Caine, Paul Rudd, Woody Harrelson. Both long, but they move fast!


----------



## feywon

katlupe said:


> Almost forgot, Respect on Prime Video. The story of Aretha Franklin's rise to fame. Starring Jennifer Hudson and Forest Whitaker. I thought it was pretty good.


My daughter got me the DVD for Christmas last year bbecause she knows how i feel about Ms. Franklin. Have watched it, but i need to watch the special features.


----------



## Jackie23

I have to say I'm impressed with tubi, especially the documentaries they offer....yesterday I watched Inhabited about the National Parks in Canada, very good.
Thanks to all that suggested tubi.


----------



## katlupe

Feast of Love with Morgan Freeman, Greg Kinnear and Radha Mitchell. 
 It is about love and the men and women touched by it.


----------



## katlupe

Revolutionary Road. Amazon Prime. It is about a young couple who want to pursue their dreams. Starring Leonardo DiCaprio and Kate Winslet.


----------



## feywon

katlupe said:


> Feast of Love with Morgan Freeman, Greg Kinnear and Radha Mitchell.
> It is about love and the men and women touched by it.


What did you watch that on?


----------



## feywon

Another i saw on Tubi, Escape Clause.
Mystery/Thriller. i tend to like those more the longer they keep me guessing as this one did.  
It occurs to me that Red Herrings are not just a fictional plot device. Watching a series called 'Bizarre Murders', (on ROKU channel) a documentary  narrated by a former FBI agent who is sometimes deliciously snarky about ignorant criminals, and in real life there often several possible perpetrators.

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0116224/?ref_=nv_sr_srsg_0


----------



## Ruthanne

The Age of Adeline.  I thought it was very good.  It's about a woman who stops aging.


----------



## SeniorBen

I'm watching this two hour PBS documentary about 1964.





https://www.pbs.org/wgbh/americanexperience/films/1964/

That was quite a year! I watched the first half this evening and will watch the rest probably over the weekend. Tomorrow night is Football! (Damn, the year is going by fast.)


----------



## Ruthanne

katlupe said:


> Feast of Love with Morgan Freeman, Greg Kinnear and Radha Mitchell.
> It is about love and the men and women touched by it.


I watched that the other day too.  Pretty good


----------



## dobielvr

Ruthanne said:


> The Age of Adeline.  I thought it was very good.  It's about a woman who stops aging.


Love that movie.
Saw it was on again, almost watched it.  Would be my 3rd time.


----------



## Ruthanne

dobielvr said:


> Love that movie.
> Saw it was on again, almost watched it.  Would be my 3rd time.


Yes, it's a great movie.


----------



## Tish

Imaginary Friend.

A talented artist is haunted by the presence of a childhood imaginary friend, and her psychiatrist husband wants to have her committed to a mental institution. 

Full movie


----------



## feywon

Ruthanne said:


> The Age of Adeline.  I thought it was very good.  It's about a woman who stops aging.


DD and i watched that a couple of years ago. i remember enjoying it and that it well made., but at this moment i can't  recall the ending.


----------



## feywon

SeniorBen said:


> I'm watching this two hour PBS documentary about 1964.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.pbs.org/wgbh/americanexperience/films/1964/
> 
> That was quite a year! I watched the first half this evening and will watch the rest probably over the weekend. Tomorrow night is Football! (Damn, the year is going by fast.)


Will have to check that out. Tat's the year i graduated from High School.


----------



## Mizmo

The Thomas Crown Affair...1968 with Steve McQueen


----------



## officerripley

_Prey_, the Predator prequel (on Hulu), very very good.


----------



## SeniorBen

feywon said:


> Will have to check that out. Tat's the year i graduated from High School.


That was a fascinating documentary... probably the best documentary about the '60s I've ever seen, and I've seen quite a few.

Now I'm watching a documentary about a Boston radio station called _WBCN and The American Revolution_. It starts off in 1968, which was also a tremendously eventful year with two assassinations, the DNC and Vietnam protests, and all the great music. 

WBCN, according to the documentary, was the first FM album rock station. They broke all radio station norms of the time and seemed like a real life WKRP in Cincinnati. It may have been the inspiration for the TV show.


----------



## officerripley

Just watched _Thirteen Lives_ (Amazon Pr. Video original), about the Thai boys trapped in the cave and the rescue efforts in 2018; excellent.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Finally finished Star Trek: Into The Darkness.


----------



## Pepper

Belfast, on HBO.  Slice of life living in N. Ireland in the sixties.  I forgot how awful it was for people there.  Good movie focusing on one family. Small, well acted role for Dame Judy Dench, she's always fine


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeniorBen

officerripley said:


> Just watched _Thirteen Lives_ (Amazon Pr. Video original), about the Thai boys trapped in the cave and the rescue efforts in 2018; excellent.


I just added that to my watch list. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Knight

RRR on Netflix

ttps://www.bing.com/search?q=movie+rrr+movie&cvid=df50b6c5b15c4be584a57cfb39c4af5e&aqs=edge.1.0l9.18896j0j1&pglt=675&FORM=ANNTA1&PC=U531


----------



## officerripley

SeniorBen said:


> I just added that to my watch list. Thanks for the suggestion!


You’re very welcome, it’s an excellent movie.


----------



## officerripley

SeniorBen said:


> I just added that to my watch list. Thanks for the suggestion!


I forgot to add in my previous reply, one of my favorite scenes (among many, heck all) of _Thirteen Lives_ has to do with bamboo.


----------



## katlupe

I watched Go Back To China about a spoiled Chinese American young woman who loses her trust fund because of the way she is living and her father makes her move to China and work in his toy factory.  I enjoyed it. Amazon Prime.

Then watched The Group which has many stars in their earlier years, Candace Bergen and Joan Hackett and more. About eight Vassar graduates who graduated in 1933 and how their lives changed in the years before World War II. 1966 I liked it. Amazon Prime.


----------



## Pepper

Oh I loved 'The Group' @katlupe!  The movie, but especially the book by Mary McCarthy.  I think she was Kevin's sister?

eta
Yes, sister & brother


----------



## katlupe

Pepper said:


> Oh I loved 'The Group' @katlupe!  The movie, but especially the book by Mary McCarthy.  I think she was Kevin's sister?
> 
> eta
> Yes, sister & brother


I just checked on Amazon and see the book. I have been thinking of getting a library card at my library (across the street) and maybe they have it. Sounds like a book I would like. Books are always better than the movies!


----------



## Pepper

Yes, yes, of course get a library card @katlupe!  I highly recommend the book!


----------



## Ruthanne

Uncharted on Netflix.  A dood adventure story.


----------



## katlupe

The Legend of Valentino starring Frank Nero and Suzanne Pleshette. Also Milton Berle, Judd Hirsch and Yvette Mimieux. On Prime Video.


----------



## Ken N Tx

"Ambulance" on the Peacock Channel..(streamed on Fire stick)


----------



## PamfromTx

Meet Joe Black​


----------



## Pepper

Saw "Prey", the prequel to "The Predator".  Set 300 years ago, amongst native americans,  a Comanche woman was the main human.  I gotta say, it was fantastic!  Only one hour, 40 minutes so it was lean & mean.  Really exciting.  On Hulu.  No ads!  I have Hulu with ads, but there were no ads! which just added unbroken reality.

I highly recommend it


----------



## Capt Lightning

TV is pretty dire at present, and I refuse to pay for any subscription channels.  We dug out an old, but very entertaining DVD called  "Bend it like Beckham".  It's about an Indian girl who, much to her parent's disapproval, want's to play in top league women's football.


----------



## officerripley

Pepper said:


> Saw "Prey", the prequel to "The Predator".  Set 300 years ago, amongst native americans,  a Comanche woman was the main human.  I gotta say, it was fantastic!  Only one hour, 40 minutes so it was lean & mean.  Really exciting.  On Hulu.  No ads!  I have Hulu with ads, but there were no ads! which just added unbroken reality.
> 
> I highly recommend it


Me too, great movie; if a movie version of Stephen Graham Jones' novel _My Heart is a Chainsaw_ (book one of the Lake Witch series) ever gets made, I want Amber Midthunder to play the lead, she's great!


----------



## helenbacque

The Leisure Seeker with Helen Mirren and Donald Sutherland on Hulu.


----------



## Chet

Speed with Sandra Bullock. She was listed third in the credits after two dudes whose names I don't recall 'cause it was lovely Sandra I was interested seeing.


----------



## Jackie23

Manglehorn on tubi staring Al Pacino and Holly Hunter about a lost love and how he deals with it.
​


----------



## katlupe

Already Tomorrow in Hong Kong on Prime.


----------



## Mizmo

Message In A Bottle

A woman discovers a tragic love letter in a bottle on a beach, and is determined to track down its author.

Paul Newman, Kevin Kostner


----------



## officerripley

_The Black Phone,_ Peacock original, based on the book by Joe Hill; not my usual cuppa and started kind of slow and depressing, and even once it got going not for everyone, but we really liked it, the 2 young actors (Mason Thames & Madeline McGraw) who played the brother and sister are super-good.


----------



## Colleen

Last night on Netflix, we watched Woman In Gold, starring Ryan Reynolds and Helen Mirren. It was a true story about a woman trying to get back a painting that belonged to her family that was seized by the Nazi's. It ended up in the Austrian museum for over 50 years. Excellent movie.


----------



## officerripley

Speaking of Helen Mirren, we watched _The Duke_, on XFinity On Demand, starring her and Jim Broadbent, based on a true story about a taxi driver who stole a painting of the Duke of Wellington in 1961; very good.


----------



## Geezer Garage

Watched "Deadpool Two". Pure escapism, and wickedly funny. This was my second viewing over several years, not something I do often.


----------



## feywon

'The Prophet's Game', with Dennis Hopper. Serial Killer mystery. Michael Dorn in small role as head of a police dept. We catch a glimpse into the making of the serial killer as child, only see shadowed hooded figure if adult killer. Even to say there's a twist at the end might be a spoiler for some.


----------



## katlupe

War Bride. A young English woman comes to Canada to her new husband's family while he finishes out his time during the war. She has a baby with her and her new in-laws don't look so happy to see her get off the train. I loved her personality as she acts positive even when she is miserable. On Prime Video.


----------



## Moon Rat

“Bullet Train” If you go to watch this movie, don’t leave your seat. You will miss some of it and then it’s hard to pick back up.


----------



## Colleen

Last night, we watched The Adam Project with Ryan Reynolds, Mark Ruffalo, Jennifer Garner and Zoe Saldana. Excellent movie. Highly recommend it.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

dobielvr said:


> Mrs. Palfrey goes to the Claremont.........Tubi
> 
> An well groomed elderly lady moves in to a hotel on a month to month basis for a different type of adventure, and meets a young writer to enjoy her time with.


I *love* this movie!   Dame Plowright is a gem


----------



## katlupe

Promised  Starring Tina Arena, Paul Mercurio, Antoniette Iesue and Daniel Berini. In 1953, two young Italian children are promised in marriage by their fathers. Twenty one years on - despite changing times, fading traditions and 70's liberation - the pair are expected to marry, or face the consequences. Prime Video.


----------



## katlupe

I just watched another one. Kept Women about a guy who kidnaps his neighbor and keeps her in a sound proof bunker in his cellar with another woman. He makes them dress and live like it is the 1950's. It was based on a true story (so they say). On Prime Video.


----------



## timoc

Oh, I hate it when I can't remember the title, but I think it was called.... "Ben, her nappy needs changing".


----------



## DebraMae

"Those Who Wish Me Dead" - Since I can't get wifi here I still subscribe to the old Netflix DVD plan!


----------



## Ruthanne

The other night I watched "August:  Osage County". I thought it was good, had very good acting.  On Netflix.


----------



## katlupe

Not a movie, but a documentary..........Woodstock: Three Days that Defined a Generation. Amazon Prime.

I enjoyed it. Tried to find my bf in the crowd of people but don't really know what he looked like back then.


----------



## JustBonee

Lazy, rainy afternoon yesterday ...   I watched an old movie,  Heartburn.  Good cast.


----------



## Della

I watched "Rashomon," on TCM the other night.  It's a 1951 Japanese movie (subtitles) about a local murder. We watch four different stories of what happened by people who were there and decide who we believe in the end.  Interesting.


----------



## feywon

Della said:


> I watched "Rashomon," on TCM the other night.  It's a 1951 Japanese movie (subtitles) about a local murder. We watch four different stories of what happened by people who were there and decide who we believe in the end.  Interesting.


This is one many foreign movies i watched as a teen and 20 something when lived on East Coast. In those days you pretty much could only see them in little 'Art House' Cinemas that most people thought ONLY showed porn.  Loved it.  Later became huge fan of Japanese film maker  Akira Kurosawa. His Seven Samurai was remade by Hollywood as 'The Magnificent Seven'. * EDIT:  *There was also a western (literally) verson of Rashomon--'The Outrage' (1964). Testament to the universality of Kurosawa's themes. 

But his 'Ikiru' (To live) is one of his best. While we still lived in Wyoming i found a copy at local Hastings Video Rental store. My daughter, is not much for subtitles/CC, the B & W film had been partially restored but was still kind of grainy and such. But my daughter watched a few minutes and ended up pushing way from the computer and watching the rest of the story. The story itself is just a quiet tale about an aging post WWII Japanese bureaucrat who learns he's terminally ill and decides to give his life some meaning by fighting to have a vacant lot turned into a park for neighborhood children.

Foreign movies got me used to reading subtitles which has been invaluable as i lost higher pitches in hearing and came to need 'Closed Captions'.  One of the things i like about Netflix (tho some other streaming channels have them as well) is the access to foreign movies, and comics from around the world.


----------



## Pepper

Interesting @feywon.  "Ikiru" is one of the best films I ever saw in my life.  I still remember the main character saying "my stool is black".  It was so sad.  My father did business with many people who gifted him and one of the gifts was to a foreign art movie theater.  I saw many films, fell in love with Alain Delon in all the French films I saw!

I never met anyone else who saw Ikiru!


----------



## -Oy-

Last week I watched "Annihilation" on Netflix. Pretty good Earth based Sci-fi movie.

*A biologist's husband disappears. She puts her name forward for an expedition into an environmental disaster zone, but does not find what she's expecting. The expedition team is made up of the biologist, an anthropologist, a psychologist, a surveyor, and a linguist.*


----------



## feywon

Pepper said:


> Interesting @feywon.  "Ikiru" is one of the best films I ever saw in my life.  I still remember the main character saying "my stool is black".  It was so sad.  My father did business with many people who gifted him and one of the gifts was to a foreign art movie theater.  I saw many films, fell in love with Alain Delon in all the French films I saw!
> 
> I never met anyone else who saw Ikiru!


i enjoy films from most countries, French was fun because i understood most of it without subtitles. 

My first husband, E. Indian descent raised in Guyana S. America, introduced me the films Sajit Ray in NYC art theatres.  A far cry from what Bollywood churns out.  But it gave me some insights into his Hindu family's culture.


----------



## Paco Dennis

I ran out of free old movies on youtube so I have a confession. I have been watching old Password, Family Feud, and Match Game episodes. Oh...the shame. 

This one is pretty funny/interesting/spellbinding


----------



## feywon

Paco Dennis said:


> I ran out of free old movies on youtube so I have a confession. I have been watching old Password, Family Feud, and Match Game episodes. Oh...the shame.
> 
> This one is pretty funny/interesting/spellbinding


No shame, some of those old shows were fun. i almost always enjoyed Password, like the 'Pyramid' too.


----------



## Ruthanne

Labor Day on Prime.  Josh Brolin and Kate Winslet.  Great movie!!  I'd watch it again.  A prison escapee gets a woman to help him.  Wonderful story!


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Capt Lightning

"Stardust" - a very entertaining fantasy film.  It was mainly filmed in Britain  and some bits in Iceland.


Scene from 'Stardust'  on the Isle of Skye.


----------



## Lara

"28 Days" with Sandra Bullock. I like her. The movie was interesting and sweet with a good message.
It was a little corny at times to be honest but still enjoyable.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

"Britt-Marie was Here" on Netfliks.  An ok-way to pass a 90+ min.


----------



## Ruthanne

Licorice Pizza.  It was good.  I think the best actor in it was Sean Penn.  He was great.  A good story.  It was on Prime.


----------



## Been There

"Death Wish" 2018 version with Bruce Willis. I give it a C+. The original with Charles Bronson was better.


----------



## Tish

Above suspicion.
It's pretty good, the link below is the full movie.


----------



## -Oy-

A few days back I watched "Extinction" on Netflix. Good story with a nice twist.


----------



## Bretrick

A really boring - Voyagers.
Never got to the end.
Story of Teenage astronauts sent on a voyage to a far away habitable planet.
Earth is becoming victim to climate change and a new home is needed. A planet is found, it will take 83 years to get there.
The astronauts will have children, those children will have children and begin to colonise the new planet.


----------



## JustDave

The Incredible Shrinking Man, an old Sci Fi hit from my youth.  Dated now, but probably cutting edge in 1957 with its unique premise and special effects.


----------



## Pepper

JustDave said:


> The Incredible Shrinking Man, an old Sci Fi hit from my youth.  Dated now, but probably cutting edge in 1957 with its unique premise and special effects.


I have NEVER forgotten this movie.  I still remember many scenes.  Terrifying.  I was a little girl.  I saw it with my father in Miami Beach.  I was tired of being at the pool everyday, so he took me to this movie.

I felt such pity for the main character.  His clothes started getting too big for him.

That last scene, with the spider...............

When we left the theater, it was raining on our side of the street ONLY.  We ran to the sunny side and I had a bad fall.


----------



## JustDave

Pepper said:


> I have NEVER forgotten this movie.  I still remember many scenes.  Terrifying.  I was a little girl.  I saw it with my father in Miami Beach.  I was tired of being at the pool everyday, so he took me to this movie.
> 
> I felt such pity for the main character.  His clothes started getting too big for him.
> 
> That last scene, with the spider...............
> 
> When we left the theater, it was raining on our side of the street ONLY.  We ran to the sunny side and I had a bad fall.


Oh my, it sounds like that movie must have done a number on you.  My first sci/fi/horror film was The Thing.  I went with a friend who was two years older, and he informed me on the way that it was a scary movie.  Now the concept of a scary movie was too much to grasp.  I couldn't understand how a movie could be scary (Roy Rodgers and my other favorites were never scary).  But The Thing ruined my sleep for a couple of months.  The movie did a number on me, but my older friend literally hid behind the seat in front of him during the scary parts.  I tried to get him to watch, but he refused to even peek over the back of the chair... Some authority on scary movies, huh?


----------



## JustDave

By the way, the alien monster in The Thing, was played by a little known actor named James Arness, who eventually became everyone's
favorite Saturday night Sheriff in Gunsmoke for the next 20 years.


----------



## Mizmo

Me Before Your..

Sweet story of girl who bonds with a paralyzed man.
Beautifully acted


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Prey on Hulu (part of The Predator franchise). It was decent. I might not have watched if my son didn't want to see it. 
I also just finished a cute animated movie on Netflix..The Sea Monster. This one definitely had a message.


----------



## Pepper

Mizmo said:


> Me Before Your..
> 
> Sweet story of girl who bonds with a paralyzed man.
> Beautifully acted


I loved this movie!  Big Emilia Clarke fan btw.


----------



## JaniceM

That's odd- there are a few movies with the same name but not the one I watched.  It's called 72 Hours-  a guy who had a heart attack was given a second chance;  he was required to make apologies to all the women he'd ever wronged, and do it within 3 days.


----------



## Capt Lightning

JustDave said:


> The Incredible Shrinking Man, an old Sci Fi hit from my youth.  Dated now, but probably cutting edge in 1957 with its unique premise and special effects.


Great film, but it was a bit too much philosophising / moralising towards the end for my liking.


----------



## Chet

The Searchers (1956).
After a long three-year absence, the battle-scarred Confederate veteran of the American Civil War, Ethan Edwards turns up on the remote and dusty Texan homestead of his brother, Aaron. In high hopes of finding peace, instead, the taciturn former soldier will embark on a treacherous five-year odyssey of retribution, when the ruthless Chief Scar's murderous Comanche raiding party massacres his family, burns the ranch to the ground, and abducts his nine-year-old niece, Debbie. Driven by hatred of Indians, Ethan and his young companion, Martin Pawley, ride through the unforgiving desert to track down their lost Debbie; however, is the woman they lost and the prisoner in Scar's teepee still the same woman the searchers seek?

With John Wayne, Vera Miles, Ward Bond, a 15 year old Natalie Woods, and Ken Curtis who later became Festus in Gunsmoke.

Natalie Wood was still a student in high school when this film was being made, and, on several occasions, John Wayne and Jeffrey Hunter had to pick her up at school. This caused a good deal of excitement among Wood's female classmates.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0049730/


----------



## DebraMae

The Art of Racing in the Rain - A feel good movie


----------



## RadishRose

The world has changed in the last century. Adaline has not. Starring Blake Lively, Harrison Ford, and Michiel Huisman.


----------



## Grampa Don

2001 A Space Odyssey.  The special effects were incredible for the time, but otherwise the movie was a drag.  If they had a computer as smart as Hal, why did they go to the trouble of sending humans?  And, the ending never made any sense to me at all.


----------



## feywon

Since others have included series here, i will too.   Thursday my daughter and i binge watched the entire 3rd (supposedly final) season of Locke & Key on Netflix.  She hasn't had a full day off in a month, but someone was recently hired as her relief 2 days a week, still training so DD had to go down for a half hour at closing.  By then we long since finished it.   Joe Hill, son of Stephen King, co wrote the 'comic book'  it's based on.  Gabriel Rodriguez the other author. Hill was involved with production somewhat.  Well done supernatural story with several different supernatural elements.  Spirits, demons, magical events controlled by specially made 'keys' 

Raises a couple of thought provoking questions about remembering our own personal histories.


----------



## feywon

Fissure on Tubi. Detective recovering from a trauma gets sucked into a mind bending situation. We kind of perceive things from his POV so its a very non linear progression of the story. 

As disorienting as Memento, perhaps more so. But if your tastes run to the unusual and odd structures it is engaging. For me while the description had given one spoiler and there's a clue early on, it kept me thinking through out. My kind of film.


----------



## Ruthanne

The last three movies I watched were:

That's Amore -very good romantic movie that will put a smile on your face.

Loving Adults-I will say one thing about the adults in this movie - they are anything but loving.  It was good.

Reprisal- cops and robbers movie.  Pretty good.


----------



## Pepper

Grampa Don said:


> 2001 A Space Odyssey.  The special effects were incredible for the time, but otherwise the movie was a drag.  If they had a computer as smart as Hal, why did they go to the trouble of sending humans?  And, the ending never made any sense to me at all.


One of my least favorite movies of all time.  Only liked the opening with the chimps.  The rest was blah to me.  The ending was pompous.  Never was a fan of Keir Dullea or Gary Lockwood.  The only good thing about this movie was the LSD I was forced to take in order to sit through it.


----------



## Grampa Don

Pepper said:


> One of my least favorite movies of all time.  Only liked the opening with the chimps.  The rest was blah to me.  The ending was pompous.  Never was a fan of Keir Dullea or Gary Lockwood.  The only good thing about this movie was the LSD I was forced to take in order to sit through it.


Even the monkey part was drug out longer than it needed to be.


----------



## feywon

After the Dark on Tubi.

The kind of movie my friends and i would have spent hours discussing back in 60s & 70s. Would have been heated debates about the limits of logic and the inescapable nature of our emotions. A philosophy teacher at some sort of 'international' high school or perhaps Jr College in Jakarta (?) leads his students in a thought experiment (which the film shows as if happening in reality) on the last day of class. 

It involves an apocalyptic scenario, a survival bunker with only space for half the class and how they will choose who gets into the bunker. Despite his insistence that logic is the only way to make any decision it is clear from early on he has an emotion driven ulterior motive. The professor corrects a flaw i noticed in the 'logic' of the choices (based on 'randomly' chosen professions) by assigning a second skill to them for the 2nd go around. But it bothered me the students didn't point out that flaw first time around especially since the Teacher said 'Other than the profession you drew, you will be exactly who you are in reality. 

The third go round gets set up by his star pupil while still apocalyptic is in a setting that affords those who won't fit in bunker and opportunity to get far enough away to survive.   Don't want to give too many spoilers. But if you like this sort of thing, watch it and want to discuss maybe we could open thread just for doing that.  Let me know.


----------



## officerripley

_Kinky Boots_, 2005, starring Chiwetel Ejiofor (whom I didn't realize was such a great singer) and Joel Edgerton; based on a true story, very good!


----------



## ManjaroKDE

'Nightmare Alley' weird, filled with a well known cast.  Discovered another source for the name 'geek', had nothing to do with computers.


----------



## feywon

ManjaroKDE said:


> 'Nightmare Alley' weird, filled with a well known cast.  Discovered another source for the name 'geek', had nothing to do with computers.


Are you talking about circus geeks?  Unlike other sideshow people they had neither congenital imperfections or talents/skills that made them suitable performers, sideshow folks or laborers. Often the boss would pay them to present a wild, disheveled appearence and bite the heads of live animals, usually with being billed as a  'wild man' or missing link. 

I've had that movie on my HULU list for a while.  Was the story engaging? I got the idea from some descriptions it was a !odern film noir mystery.


----------



## Bella

ManjaroKDE said:


> *'Nightmare Alley'* weird, filled with a well known cast.  Discovered another source for the name 'geek', had nothing to do with computers.





feywon said:


> Are you talking about circus geeks?  Unlike other sideshow people they had neither congenital imperfections or talents/skills that made them suitable performers, sideshow folks or laborers. Often the boss would pay them to present a wild, disheveled appearence and bite the heads of live animals, usually with being billed as a  'wild man' or missing link.
> 
> *I've had that movie on my HULU list for a while.  Was the story engaging? I got the idea from some descriptions it was a !odern film noir mystery.*



The remake of Nightmare Alley was OK. I didn't love it, even though I love Cate Blanchett, she's a fabulous actress. I'm not a fan of Bradley Cooper.

The original Nightmare Alley (1947)film noir starring Tyrone Power, Joan Blondell and Coleen Gray, and directed by Edmund Goulding.

Review of the original film from The Criterion Collection - " Darkness lurks behind the bright lights of a traveling carnival in one of the most haunting and perverse film noirs of the 1940s. Adapted from the scandalous best seller by William Lindsay Gresham, _Nightmare Alley_ gave Tyrone Power a chance to subvert his matinee-idol image with a ruthless performance as Stanton Carlisle, a small-time carny whose unctuous charm propels him to fame as a charlatan spiritualist, but whose unchecked ambition leads him down a path of moral degradation and self-destruction. Although its strange, sordid atmosphere shocked contemporary audiences, this long-difficult-to-see reflection of postwar angst has now taken its place as one of the defining noirs of its era—a fatalistic downward slide into existential oblivion."

Here's the original. You can watch both! 






Bella


----------



## feywon

Bella said:


> The remake of Nightmare Alley was OK. I didn't love it, even though I love Cate Blanchett, she's a fabulous actress. I'm not a fan of Bradley Cooper.
> 
> The original Nightmare Alley (1947)film noir starring Tyrone Power, Joan Blondell and Coleen Gray, and directed by Edmund Goulding.
> 
> Review of the original film from The Criterion Collection - " Darkness lurks behind the bright lights of a traveling carnival in one of the most haunting and perverse film noirs of the 1940s. Adapted from the scandalous best seller by William Lindsay Gresham, _Nightmare Alley_ gave Tyrone Power a chance to subvert his matinee-idol image with a ruthless performance as Stanton Carlisle, a small-time carny whose unctuous charm propels him to fame as a charlatan spiritualist, but whose unchecked ambition leads him down a path of moral degradation and self-destruction. Although its strange, sordid atmosphere shocked contemporary audiences, this long-difficult-to-see reflection of postwar angst has now taken its place as one of the defining noirs of its era—a fatalistic downward slide into existential oblivion."
> 
> Here's the original. You can watch both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bella


Hadn't clicked it was remake. I saw the original on "The Early Show" in the 50s, how i saw most of the old movies.


----------



## Ruthanne

On Netflix -Look both ways.  Good movie with 2 different versions in one.

Love at the Villa on Netflix.  A very romantic movie that I liked.


----------



## Ruthanne

Holiday in the Wild.  On Netflix.  A very good, romantic movie.  It also tells of how the Elephant  population has plummeted by at least 62 percent because of poaching.  Makes me sad to think that ivory is more important than precious life to these poachers.


----------



## SeniorBen

The Tender Bar, starring Ben Affleck and Christopher Lloyd

The first half was good. It focused on the relationship between a fatherless kid and his uncle (played by Ben Affleck), who played a major role in the kid's life as a father figure. It got lame when the kid is older and goes off to college. Actually, that's where they should have ended the movie. It was a dream of his mother's for her son to go to college (Yale, specifically).


----------



## Ruthanne

The Poison Rose with John Travolta and Morgan Freeman.  A mysterious movie.  Pretty good.


----------



## SeniorBen

*Glengarry Glen Ross*
All star cast featuring Al Pacino, Jack Lemmon, Alec Baldwin, Ed Harris, Alan Arkin, and Kevin Spacey

Pretty good movie, adapted from the play. You can tell because there's so much dialogue. It's about ruthless salespeople, so you don't really care about the characters, but it was still entertaining.

That was supposed to be my labor day movie, but a Labor Day movie about salesmen is kind of lame. I need a better one. Ah, On the Waterfront!


----------



## katlupe

The King of Staten Island on WeMe. Stars Pete Davidson, Marisa Tomei, Bill Burr, Bel Powley, Maude Apatow, and Steve Buscemi. It is about a 24 year old guy who still lives at home with his mother and she starts dating someone new.


----------



## Jackie23

My Secret Billionaire.....Netflix
A romantic feel good movie.....surprisingly good.


----------



## Colleen

RadishRose said:


> The world has changed in the last century. Adaline has not. Starring Blake Lively, Harrison Ford, and Michiel Huisman.


We just watched this a couple nights ago. Terrific movie


----------



## jujube

Bella said:


> The remake of Nightmare Alley was OK. I didn't love it, even though I love Cate Blanchett, she's a fabulous actress. I'm not a fan of Bradley Cooper.
> 
> The original Nightmare Alley (1947)film noir starring Tyrone Power, Joan Blondell and Coleen Gray, and directed by Edmund Goulding.
> 
> Review of the original film from The Criterion Collection - " Darkness lurks behind the bright lights of a traveling carnival in one of the most haunting and perverse film noirs of the 1940s. Adapted from the scandalous best seller by William Lindsay Gresham, _Nightmare Alley_ gave Tyrone Power a chance to subvert his matinee-idol image with a ruthless performance as Stanton Carlisle, a small-time carny whose unctuous charm propels him to fame as a charlatan spiritualist, but whose unchecked ambition leads him down a path of moral degradation and self-destruction. Although its strange, sordid atmosphere shocked contemporary audiences, this long-difficult-to-see reflection of postwar angst has now taken its place as one of the defining noirs of its era—a fatalistic downward slide into existential oblivion."
> 
> Here's the original. You can watch both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bella


Then there was the movie "Freaks", made back in the 30's(?) about, what else, circus freak.  The actors were actual "circus freaks".

It was banned from being shown for years.


----------



## Jackie23

Just a friendly reminder folks....please put the channel you watched the movie on in your post....this saves me a lot of time trying to find a good movie to watch....you all know how busy I am....


----------



## officerripley

_I Came By_, a Netflix orig., very good, suspenseful, great acting.


----------



## Hollow

The last movie I watched was "Detachment" with Adrian Brody. I think he is an incredible actor anyway, and he excelled in this movie about being a supply teacher in a "bad" school with rough kids. It was quite emotional and I did shed a tear or two. (but then I cry at most things, haha!)


----------



## David777

Last few youtube or tubit free online science fiction movies I started to watch during evenings when I was unmotivated to do much of anything, aborted and turned them off because they were annoyingly bad, with nonsense.


----------



## Bella

jujube said:


> *Then there was the movie "Freaks", made back in the 30's(?) about, what else, circus freak.  The actors were actual "circus freaks".
> 
> It was banned from being shown for years.*


"Freaks"was made in (1932), produced by MGM. I've seen it more than once. It's not an easy film to watch but it certainly gives insight into a world not often seen.

The Guardian - Mark Kermode "Tod Brownings 1932 tale of love and deception among the members of a carnival sideshow was banned for years by the BBFC on the grounds that it “exploited for commercial reasons the deformed people that it claimed to dignify”. Today, Browning’s sympathies are clear; if there are “freaks” on display here, they are not the versatile performers to whom the title seems to allude."
Making Freaks​"In 1931 Tod Browning’s “_Dracula_” and James Whale’s “_Frankenstein_” rose from the gloom of The Great Depression and saved Universal Pictures from a grave financial crisis. Not to be outdone, MGM production supervisor Irving Thalberg planned to out-monster Universal with a shocker of his own.



MGM was soon invaded by troupes of strange looking people, sending staff and stars running. Suddenly, instead of famed directors, actors and actresses, MGM commissary diners found themselves elbow-to-elbow with pinheads, a half-boy, a bearded lady and any of the other new visitors who had just arrived.



It’s reported that famed author F. Scott Fitzgerald fled the commissary with his hand pressed to his mouth after Siamese Twins Daisy and Violet Hilton sat down beside him for lunch.



To quash a staff revolt, studio chief Louis B. Mayer banished Browning’s “human oddities” from the commissary and relegated them to a mess hall all their own.



On November 9, 1931 a secretive production began on Sound Stage 16. Opposition grew to alarming proportions from Mayer on down. But Thalberg’s “_Freaks_” couldn’t be stopped.





On January 28, 1932, three reels of Browning’s original 90-minute cut of “_Freaks_” was secretly sandwiched between the evening’s double feature in two Southern California theaters to gauge unwitting audience reactions. What they got was pandemonium. Minutes into the film, patrons evacuated the theaters.

Thalberg immediately carved over 20 minutes out of his passion project, cutting key scenes that presented the sideshow characters as human beings — complete with relationship problems, deep feelings and a sense of humor.



By doing so Thalberg only elevated the horrific elements that sent audiences clamoring for the theater exit in the first place.

On February 10th the truncated “_Freaks_” premiered at the Fox Criterion in Los Angeles, California.







Despite some positive reviews it suffered a painful two-week death."

Read more from the above article here. >  http://makingfreaks.com/makingfreaks/  ... and here >https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0022913/plotsummary

Although it's decades old, it still packs a punch. You'll need a little intestinal fortitude to watch it. You can find it in the TCM Library, or you can watch it for free, right here.  >  https://archive.org/details/Freaks1932_201812 

Bella


----------



## Macfan

Elvis and it was good but now it's high time to let the man Rest In Peace  . Don...


----------



## RadishRose

Bella said:


> "Freaks"was made in (1932), produced by MGM. I've seen it more than once. It's not an easy film to watch but it certainly gives insight into a world not often seen.
> 
> The Guardian - Mark Kermode "Tod Brownings 1932 tale of love and deception among the members of a carnival sideshow was banned for years by the BBFC on the grounds that it “exploited for commercial reasons the deformed people that it claimed to dignify”. Today, Browning’s sympathies are clear; if there are “freaks” on display here, they are not the versatile performers to whom the title seems to allude."
> Making Freaks​"In 1931 Tod Browning’s “_Dracula_” and James Whale’s “_Frankenstein_” rose from the gloom of The Great Depression and saved Universal Pictures from a grave financial crisis. Not to be outdone, MGM production supervisor Irving Thalberg planned to out-monster Universal with a shocker of his own.
> 
> 
> 
> MGM was soon invaded by troupes of strange looking people, sending staff and stars running. Suddenly, instead of famed directors, actors and actresses, MGM commissary diners found themselves elbow-to-elbow with pinheads, a half-boy, a bearded lady and any of the other new visitors who had just arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s reported that famed author F. Scott Fitzgerald fled the commissary with his hand pressed to his mouth after Siamese Twins Daisy and Violet Hilton sat down beside him for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> To quash a staff revolt, studio chief Louis B. Mayer banished Browning’s “human oddities” from the commissary and relegated them to a mess hall all their own.
> 
> 
> 
> On November 9, 1931 a secretive production began on Sound Stage 16. Opposition grew to alarming proportions from Mayer on down. But Thalberg’s “_Freaks_” couldn’t be stopped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On January 28, 1932, three reels of Browning’s original 90-minute cut of “_Freaks_” was secretly sandwiched between the evening’s double feature in two Southern California theaters to gauge unwitting audience reactions. What they got was pandemonium. Minutes into the film, patrons evacuated the theaters.
> 
> Thalberg immediately carved over 20 minutes out of his passion project, cutting key scenes that presented the sideshow characters as human beings — complete with relationship problems, deep feelings and a sense of humor.
> 
> 
> 
> By doing so Thalberg only elevated the horrific elements that sent audiences clamoring for the theater exit in the first place.
> 
> On February 10th the truncated “_Freaks_” premiered at the Fox Criterion in Los Angeles, California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite some positive reviews it suffered a painful two-week death."
> 
> Read more from the above article here. >  http://makingfreaks.com/makingfreaks/  ... and here >https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0022913/plotsummary
> 
> Although it's decades old, it still packs a punch. You'll need a little intestinal fortitude to watch it. You can find it in the TCM Library, or you can watch it for free, right here.  >  https://archive.org/details/Freaks1932_201812
> 
> Bella


Yikes! I had to FF through most of it. Disturbing. How people were back then. The constant circus music got on my nerves, too.


----------



## Bella

RadishRose said:


> *Yikes! I had to FF through most of it. Disturbing. How people were back then. The constant circus music got on my nerves, too.*


At least you were curious and brave enough to give it a minute. 

 It's not a film for everyone. In fact, I'd say it's not for most people.


----------



## RadishRose

Bella said:


> At least you were curious and brave enough to give it a minute.
> 
> It's not a film for everyone. In fact, I'd say it's not for most people.


Oh, I gave it at least a half hour. It's not for entertainment anymore, but as a social history of sorts. Interesting.


----------



## Paco Dennis

Here it is on YouTube for free. Very interesting how all "freaks" showed up, and freaked out the stars.  I liked the speech at the beginning. "These folks didn't chose the way they were born, and now if you offend one, you offend them all." (paraphrased). Kinda of an interesting plot, it just feels twisted. 

Is Freaks 1932 Scary?






Freaks (1932): *Scariest, Most Shocking Horror Film Ever Made*! A landmark movie that could only have been made in the Pre-Code era, Tod Browning's Freaks is one of the most horrifying and horrific features to have ever been made in Hollywood's history


----------



## jujube

Bella said:


> "Freaks"was made in (1932), produced by MGM. I've seen it more than once. It's not an easy film to watch but it certainly gives insight into a world not often seen.
> 
> The Guardian - Mark Kermode "Tod Brownings 1932 tale of love and deception among the members of a carnival sideshow was banned for years by the BBFC on the grounds that it “exploited for commercial reasons the deformed people that it claimed to dignify”. Today, Browning’s sympathies are clear; if there are “freaks” on display here, they are not the versatile performers to whom the title seems to allude."
> Making Freaks​"In 1931 Tod Browning’s “_Dracula_” and James Whale’s “_Frankenstein_” rose from the gloom of The Great Depression and saved Universal Pictures from a grave financial crisis. Not to be outdone, MGM production supervisor Irving Thalberg planned to out-monster Universal with a shocker of his own.
> 
> 
> 
> MGM was soon invaded by troupes of strange looking people, sending staff and stars running. Suddenly, instead of famed directors, actors and actresses, MGM commissary diners found themselves elbow-to-elbow with pinheads, a half-boy, a bearded lady and any of the other new visitors who had just arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s reported that famed author F. Scott Fitzgerald fled the commissary with his hand pressed to his mouth after Siamese Twins Daisy and Violet Hilton sat down beside him for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> To quash a staff revolt, studio chief Louis B. Mayer banished Browning’s “human oddities” from the commissary and relegated them to a mess hall all their own.
> 
> 
> 
> On November 9, 1931 a secretive production began on Sound Stage 16. Opposition grew to alarming proportions from Mayer on down. But Thalberg’s “_Freaks_” couldn’t be stopped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On January 28, 1932, three reels of Browning’s original 90-minute cut of “_Freaks_” was secretly sandwiched between the evening’s double feature in two Southern California theaters to gauge unwitting audience reactions. What they got was pandemonium. Minutes into the film, patrons evacuated the theaters.
> 
> Thalberg immediately carved over 20 minutes out of his passion project, cutting key scenes that presented the sideshow characters as human beings — complete with relationship problems, deep feelings and a sense of humor.
> 
> 
> 
> By doing so Thalberg only elevated the horrific elements that sent audiences clamoring for the theater exit in the first place.
> 
> On February 10th the truncated “_Freaks_” premiered at the Fox Criterion in Los Angeles, California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Despite some positive reviews it suffered a painful two-week death."
> 
> Read more from the above article here. >  http://makingfreaks.com/makingfreaks/  ... and here >https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0022913/plotsummary
> 
> Although it's decades old, it still packs a punch. You'll need a little intestinal fortitude to watch it. You can find it in the TCM Library, or you can watch it for free, right here.  >  https://archive.org/details/Freaks1932_201812
> 
> Bella


There was an alternate ending with the villainous boyfriend being castrated and ending up as a soprano.  I guess they thought that might be a tad much for the viewers.


----------



## Ruthanne

Hollow said:


> The last movie I watched was "Detachment" with Adrian Brody. I think he is an incredible actor anyway, and he excelled in this movie about being a supply teacher in a "bad" school with rough kids. It was quite emotional and I did shed a tear or two. (but then I cry at most things, haha!)


What channel?  Thanks


----------



## Hollow

Ruthanne said:


> What channel?  Thanks


I watched it when I had a free trial of Amazon Prime


----------



## Ruthanne

Hollow said:


> I watched it when I had a free trial of Amazon Prime


Thanks


----------



## SeniorBen

On the Waterfront

It's been a long time since I saw it last and I had forgotten a lot of it. Great movie! And fitting for labor day.


----------



## officerripley

_Jurassic World: Dominion_ (on Peacock) and _Samaritan _(Amazon Pr. Video): meh on both (except for Javon "Wanna" Walton in _Samaritan_, a great young actor with a great career ahead of him IMO).


----------



## Lara

Schitt's Creek will  be moving to Hulu on October 2. You'll no longer be able to watch it on Netflix


----------



## JaniceM

Lara said:


> Schitt's Creek will  be moving to Hulu on October 2. You'll no longer be able to watch it on Netflix


I don't watch it, but it's available on over-the-air-t.v., too.


----------



## ManjaroKDE

Replacing Hulu with a 'FREE' movie channel, I decided on TUBI TV.  Acceptable content but with ads.  Watched '*The 13th Warrior*' again, since my father was Norwegian by birth as were his parents/ancestors giving me a possible viking heritage. I remember at my father's funeral the Viking prayer was read, which was used in an early scene from the movie. True to my recollection it was a good movie. Once a beserker, always a beserker.


----------



## ManjaroKDE

JaniceM said:


> I don't watch it, but it's available on over-the-air-t.v., too.


Liked that series as well, funny, great cast.  Watched when I still had Netflix.


----------



## Tish

Where the crawdads sing.
An incredible movie with a twist in the end.
The scenes of the Marshes are so very beautiful and serene.


----------



## katlupe

Elsa and Fred on Prime Video. Starring Shirley MacLaine and Christopher Plummer. About an older couple falling in love.


----------



## officerripley

_The Phantom of the Open_, 2021, on Xfinity On Demand; very good, based on true story.


----------



## David777

To escape the 3-digit heat, Tuesday walked a mile to a local theater and saw *Bullet Train*. Surprisingly, I was actually entertained.  A comical parody for the sake of providing a constant sequence of ridiculous situations to make exaggerated well crafted jokes about. Plus a venue for plenty of over the top fighting action on a fast moving train.  So not at all serious.  Afterwards went online to read what RottenTomato critics had to say and was surprised a few critics seemed to stupidly think it was to be taken seriously.  Just the kind of low attention flick I needed after 2 days of constant wedding social activities that left me rather burned out.

Then yesterday with more baking 3-digit heat driving me away, escaped to same theater and watch *Top Gun: Maverick*.  I'd seen the original decades ago and this followup film was actually well directed, well balanced between action and social dialogues and filmed in all ways.


----------



## officerripley

Yesterday watched Senior Moment, 2021, Wm. Shatner, Jean Smart, Christopher Lloyd, pretty good.


----------



## Ruthanne

Lately I've been binge watching some series on Netflix.  Currently I am watching New Girl.  I find it easy to watch and entertaining.  I'm on the second season out of seven. I like it ok.


----------



## sch404

Dr Strangelove, free on YouTube with ads. I love anything by Stanley Kubrick


----------



## dobielvr

The Long Ride Home.....a Nicholas Sparks book made in to a movie.  7/10   Tubi

Scott Eastwood was in it.


----------



## katlupe

Jewel starring Farrah Fawcett. On FreeVee which I get through Amazon Prime Video.


----------



## Chet

Twleve O'Clock High (1949):
In this story of the early days of daylight bombing raids over Nazi Germany, General Frank Savage (Gregory Peck) must take command of a "hard luck" bomber group. Much of the story deals with his struggle to whip his group into a disciplined fighting unit in spite of heavy losses, and withering attacks by German fighters over their targets. Actual combat footage is used in this tense war drama.


----------



## mike4lorie

Escape from Alcatraz with Clint Eastwood...


----------



## katlupe

The Young Victoria on Prime Video. The early life and romance of Queen Victoria and Prince Albert. I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## PamfromTx

Watching, THE Greatest on Prime Video this morning.


----------



## Been There

"Going In Style" 2017


----------



## Jace

On the "M" channel...(for movies)
Klute..1971..with Jane Fonda & Donald Sutherland
Don't know why I never saw it..Oh! Yah...had a 1 yr.old..guess no time, 

??..as to liking...dark!


----------



## SeniorBen

Into the Amazon​_Into the Amazon_ tells the remarkable story of the journey taken by President Theodore Roosevelt and legendary Brazilian explorer Cândido Rondon into the heart of the South American rainforest to chart an unexplored tributary of the Amazon. 
https://www.pbs.org/wgbh/americanexperience/films/into-the-amazon/


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Bretrick

*Lady Caroline Lamb
I love these period films.*
A 1972 British romantic drama based on the life of Lady Caroline Lamb, novelist, sometime lover of Lord Byron and wife of politician William Lamb, 2nd Viscount Melbourne.
Cast - Sarah Miles, Jon Finch, Richard Chamberlain, Laurence Olivier, Ralph Richardson, John Mills, Margaret Leighton and Michael Wilding.
The film was one of the most popular movies of 1973 at the British box office. It was nominated for three Bafta awards.


----------



## officerripley

_The Battered Bastards of Baseball_, 2014, on Netflix, true story about how Bing Russell (baseball lover, actor, father to actor Kurt) established the only independent (not affiliated with the corporate baseball teams) baseball team the Portland (Oregon) Mavericks from 1973-1977; fascinating.


----------



## Bretrick

Tom Hanks as you might never have seen him
A Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood
2019 Film.
It was chosen by Time magazine as one of the ten best films of the year.
On review aggregation website Rotten Tomatoes, the film holds an approval rating of 95% based on 372 reviews, with an average rating of 8/10.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I’ve been enjoying “Motive” (police procedural /mystery) on Amazon Prime. Although they tell you at the beginning who the killer and the victim are, the mystery plays out in figuring out what the motive was. Well done


----------



## Colleen

A few nights ago we watched Me Time with Mark Wahlberg and Kevin Hart. It was OK.

I broke down and subscribed to Disney+ because we are huge Star Wars fans and we wanted to see Obi-Wan Kenobi and The Mandalorian, so that's what we've been watching.


----------



## SeniorBen

I watched *the Wolf of Wall St.* a few nights ago. Good movie.


----------



## RadishRose

Bretrick said:


> Tom Hanks as you might never have seen him
> A Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood
> 2019 Film.
> It was chosen by Time magazine as one of the ten best films of the year.
> On review aggregation website Rotten Tomatoes, the film holds an approval rating of 95% based on 372 reviews, with an average rating of 8/10.


My then little boy and I went to see Mr. Rogers at a school nearby. My son was so happy! We saw Mr. and Mrs. MacFeely in the hallway on the way to the rest rooms and they were so nice to him.


----------



## Bretrick

RadishRose said:


> My then little boy and I went to see Mr. Rogers at a school nearby. My son was so happy! We saw Mr. and Mrs. MacFeely in the hallway on the way to the rest rooms and they were so nice to him.


Wow. That was such a great experience for your boy. Wonderful.


----------



## officerripley

_Vengeance_, a Peacock orig., very good.


----------



## Colleen

It's not really a movie but a series on Disney+ called The Mandalorian. We're huge Star Wars fans and this is part of that story. Very good


----------



## Beezer

The last movie I saw was so bad, I walked out on it...and I was on an airplane.


----------



## Tempsontime65

The[Thor] flick and almost threw up...pure crap!!!


----------



## SeniorBen

I started the Ken Burns documentary last night about the U.S. policies and attitudes towards the Holocaust. It's interesting, especially considering the current state of our country.


----------



## katlupe

Last night I watched Goldie Hawn and Edward Albert in Butterflies Are Free. I had seen in years ago. Goldie's character was pretty much like she was on Laugh-In. Very comfortable acting in her underwear. I liked it though. On Prime Video.


----------



## JustDave

Elvis (2022)
I didn't like this at all.  I could have been an interesting story, but it was like a 2 1/2 hour music video with a bunch of visual images that were more of a distraction than actual entertainment.


----------



## Pepper

I loved *Elvis*!  I didn't care for the real guy so much but I loved this movie and highly recommend it! So there @JustDave!


----------



## JustDave

Pepper said:


> I loved *Elvis*!  I didn't care for the real guy so much but I loved this movie and highly recommend it! So there @JustDave!


You are wrong.  I have spoken!


----------



## Been There

I flew back from a short trip to visit with a former Marine buddy and I thought I would peruse the movie menu. I read a couple of the synopsis’s of different movies and saw the movie “17 Again” with Matthew Perry. I liked him on “Friends” and so I watched it. It wasn’t a waste of time. Kind of funny at times.


----------



## Jackie23

I started the Netflix series about Jeff Dahmer, couldn't get past the second one.....too sick.


----------



## Been There

Jackie23 said:


> I started the Netflix series about Jeff Dahmer, couldn't get past the second one.....too sick.


I watched a 3 part series on Dahmer on Discovery ID. That guy was completely whacked. I like to think I am fairly gutsy, but I would never had the nerve to do some of the things he did and told by his own admission. Not just stories someone heard.


----------



## carouselsilver

Fallen, with Denzel Washington. Gosh, he looked so young there!


----------



## Jace

"The Bone Collector" w/Denzel Washington & Angelina Jolie.
Quite intriguing!


----------



## officerripley

carouselsilver said:


> Fallen, with Denzel Washington. Gosh, he looked so young there!


That is one of my very favorites; gonna have to get it out and watch for Halloween, lol.


----------



## carouselsilver

officerripley said:


> That is one of my very favorites; gonna have to get it out and watch for Halloween, lol.


Yes, that is a great one for spooky season!


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## SeniorBen

*The Package*, starring Gene Hackman, Tommy Lee Jones, and Dennis Franz.

Entertaining movie, not great, but not a waste of time.


----------



## Been There

“K-19: The Widowmaker” (again).


----------



## David777

A couple evenings ago, since I don't have any paid service, on tubi watched Looper with Bruce Willis with a time travel plot.  At the film's beginning there is an explanation of what is going on because it is otherwise too confusing.  Not a fan of time travel in sci-fi I consider in the impossible magic realm.  Interesting plot well executed for what is there but not a movie I felt positive about and noticed a number of illogical holes.

Then yesterday evening watched a new low budget movie Gemini Project about a space expedition to start a new Earth since ours was being destroyed by human arrogance.  Well watched painfully about an hour before bailing.  Annoying film script and unbelievable characters that were supposed to be some of the planet's best, able to make a new start.  Instead movies and especially TV, tends to give scientists and other supposedly highly intelligent cast people overly emotional irrational behaviors (ie Moonbase: Alpha old tv series) in order to appeal to middle intelligence level of Bell Curve audiences that generally do predictably stupid things one would expect in a comic book.


----------



## rasmusjc

Anyone remember this first 3-minute internet movie?


----------



## SeniorBen

This Rolling Stones concert video from 2015 is available on Prime Video. I generally hate them live because of Mick Jagger's onstage antics and his horrible singing, but this was a great concert. They performed their album Sticky Fingers in its entirety, plus a few extra songs. There are also a few short interviews with members of the band.


----------



## mike4lorie

That was last night...


----------



## Jace

"Narrow Margin"...1990 action/crime/thriller..with Gene Hackman and 
Anne Archer.
Thought...v. good...enjoyed!


----------



## katlupe

Trucker with Michelle Monaghan on Prime Video. About a woman trucker and her estranged 11 year old son who lives with his father. The father gets sick and she has no choice but to take her son. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Jules

Allison Janney in Lou on Netflix.  Her first time doing an action adventure.  A nail biter.


----------



## Been There

“Dog” Not bad. Has both comedy and drama.


----------



## win231

"Seduced by Madness - The Diane Borschardt Story"  (non fiction)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seduced_by_Madness


----------



## Pepper

Lucy/Desi documentary by Amy Poehler




Loved it!  On Amazon Prime.


----------



## Bella

"Adore": A story about two life-long friends in an Australian seaside community who become romantically involved with each other's sons. Based on Doris Lessing's story, "The Grandmothers." It's disturbing, thought-provoking, surreal, and beautifully photographed. I watched it on Showtime, but you can watch it here for free. > https://arc018.com/watch-movie/watch-adore-free-17413.5301535











Bella


----------



## Been There

“The Art of Racing In the Rain”     Highly recommended.


----------



## Tish

Rose Red, it wasn't too bad although I am convinced Stephen King based it on the Winchester house.


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## SeniorBen

The Friends of Eddie Coyle. Really good movie with interesting characters.


----------



## rasmusjc

Oh, How could I forget....I really enjoyed this movie from YouTube (Korean I think), even with the English Subtitles.....


----------



## carouselsilver

Fallen, with Denzel Washington.


----------



## dseag2

We watched Bros, which features a completely LGBTQ cast.  It was basically a very high-rated gay rom-com.  There were some funny scenes, but not side-splitters.  It was "meh" for us.  There was a sex scene early in the movie in which an elderly straight couple walked out.  Did they not research the movie?


----------



## oldpop

War Gods Of The Deep staring Vincent Price


----------



## SeniorBen

*Cold in July*, starring Michael C. Hall, Sam Shepard, and Don Johnson

Okay movie, but watchable.


----------



## JaniceM

I was looking forward to finally watching the remake of "Yours, Mine, and Ours," but gave up around a half-hour into it.  Entirely different storyline from the original.  Kinda sucked.


----------



## officerripley

_Last Seen Alive_, Netflix orig. with Gerard Butler, meh. Huzz liked it though, there were enough fight scenes to suit him, I guess.


----------



## dobielvr

SeniorBen said:


> *Cold in July*, starring Michael C. Hall, Sam Shepard, and Don Johnson
> 
> Okay movie, but watchable.


What channel?  Hulu Netflix, etc?
I'm pretty fond of Sam Shepard.


----------



## Jace

Well, it wasn't a movie...but  5 episodes of (the classic) "The Moonstone"
by Wilkie Collins on PBS.

How the classics _"hold up"...Enjoyed! _


----------



## SeniorBen

dobielvr said:


> What channel?  Hulu Netflix, etc?
> I'm pretty fond of Sam Shepard.


I watched in on Kanopy.com. It's probably available on Netflix.

I'm a fan of Sam Shepard, too. Good actor.


----------



## Marie5656

*Not a movie..but a mini series. Watching Dahmer on Netflix.*


----------



## LadyEmeraude

I with a friend who again wanted to watch the movie 'Gone With The Wind' and so we did


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Warrigal

Don M. said:


> I watched the movie "Gladiator", starring Russel Crowe, tonight on the Sundance Channel.  This is about the 3rd time I've watched this movie in the past 10 years, and I enjoy it every time....I think it's one of the better movies I've ever seen.


It is a favourite of mine too. If you like Russell Crowe movies, I recommend The Water Diviner set in the period of WW I and afterwards.


----------



## Jackie23

Belonging.....Netflix
I enjoyed it.


----------



## SeniorBen

*The Adjustment Bureau*, staring Matt Daemon

That was one dumb movie.


----------



## katlupe

Fading Gigolo starring Woody Allen, Sharon Stone, John Turturro, Vanessa Paradis and Sofia Vergara.  On Prime Video.


----------



## Been There

mike4lorie said:


> View attachment 242364


If this is the 2nd version, it is very realistic as far as the logistics and terminology. I liked Tom Cruise ever since he played in the movie “Taps.”


----------



## Jackie23

War Bride....Tubi
Good Movie


----------



## ManjaroKDE

'*Words on Bathroom Wall*' about a teenage boy dealing with *'Schizophrenia'.*


----------



## No1 Toffee

The Greatest Bear run Ever ...​It was down as a Comedy War movie, I was expecting to have a good laugh but came away feeling rather sad  , a very good movie that is based on a true story During the Vietnam War,  It's slow starting but soon gets going, like most true things i suppose  ...
Please try to see it if you get a chance , you'll not be sorry ... Oh and it's got a great Music score

The Greatest Beer Run Ever — Official Trailer​


----------



## SeniorBen

Uncommon Valor, starring Gene Hackman. 

Not a great movie, but worth watching - mainly due to Gene Hackman's character.


----------



## No1 Toffee

No1 Toffee said:


> The Greatest Beer run Ever ...​It was down as a Comedy War movie, I was expecting to have a good laugh but came away feeling rather sad  , a very good movie that is based on a true story During the Vietnam War,  It's slow starting but soon gets going, like most true things i suppose  ...
> Please try to see it if you get a chance , you'll not be sorry ... Oh and it's got a great Music score
> 
> The Greatest Beer Run Ever — Official Trailer​


Sorry folks, I put Bear run by mistake in my pasy post  ..lol..


----------



## No1 Toffee




----------



## katlupe

Love on The Rise on Prime Video. A romantic comedy. A woman who owns a bakery meets a wealthy guy who she thinks is waiter at a wedding and they fall in love. His father is knocking down the building her bakery is in to build condos. Of course she does not know he is part of that company and he does not tell her because he is in love with her.


----------



## Ruthanne

Intersection with Richard Gere and Sharon Stone.  Watched it on Prime.  A semi love story.  Thought it was good.


----------



## dobielvr

Mr. Harrigan's Phone ....w/Donald Sutherland.  Based on a novella by Stephen King.   10/10

Lou....w/Allison Janney   9/10

Both on Netflix


----------



## Ruthanne

Sometime Other Than Now on Prime.  About a man who travels across country to see his daughter whom he hasn't seen in 30 years.  I enjoyed it.


----------



## Ruthanne

@Pecos and anyone who likes binge watching a series on Netflix:.  Roswell, New Mexico is very good or exceptional in my opinion.  It's very well written with very good acting and a great story.  I watched the 4 seasons that are out now.  I was impressed


----------



## Pecos

Ruthanne said:


> @Pecos and anyone who likes binge watching a series on Netflix:.  Roswell, New Mexico is very good or exceptional in my opinion.  It's very well written with very good acting and a great story.  I watched the 4 seasons that are out now.  I was impressed


Thanks, your taste in tv viewing has always been excellent.


----------



## SeniorBen

*Blown Away*, 1994 thriller starring Jeff Bridges, Lloyd Bridges, and Tommy Lee Jones.

Another entertaining but instantly forgettable movie.


----------



## officerripley

_The Nan Movie_ (xFinity On Demand), really funny, that Catherine Tate is amazing, loved her in the _Hard Cell_ mockumentary limited series on Netflix too.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pecos said:


> Thanks, your taste in tv viewing has always been excellent.


I appreciate that and your opinion means a lot to me.


----------



## Ruthanne

Watched Ambulance on Prime.  A bank robbery ends up with the getaway car being an ambulance.  It was pretty good and riveting too.


----------



## Jules

Blackout with Josh Duhamel on Netflix.  Really, really bad.  Thank goodness it was only an hour and 20.  He must be broke to be in such a bad movie.  Didn’t recognize Nick Nolte either.


----------



## win231

"Conflict"
Bogart kills his wife & police set a clever trap that works.


----------



## Ruthanne

The last thing I watched was The Watcher on Netflix.  It's a short series.   It was good but
 Leaves you scratching your head wondering.


----------



## Astarte

I watched My Favorite Movie Dangerous Beauty! History and so much more!!!!


----------



## Gary O'

*Here Comes The Boom*

Predictable story line
But good quips
Fun
I stayed awake


----------



## officerripley

_Bullet Train,_ xFinity On Demand, very funny.


----------



## Been There

“Dakota”.


----------



## Right Now

Yesterday I saw "Ticket To Paradise" with George Clooney and Julia Roberts.  Predictable, but entertaining.


----------



## JaniceM

I missed the first 20 minutes or so, but watched this last night:
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt8947544/

The Big Fix


----------



## Chet

Wyatt Earp (1994). At 3 hrs. and 11 min., I watched it over a few days. It was essentially his biography from his youth in Missouri; to Dodge City, Kansas; to the gunfight at the OK Corral in Tombstone, Arizona plus more. Probably one of the best westerns I've seen although the ending was anticlimactic to me. https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0111756/


----------



## Blessed

Watched Lonesome Dove again Saturday night. Always good, watch it again and again.


----------



## SeniorBen

Red, on Prime Video

An aging widower (Brian Cox) seeks justice after the callous sons of a wealthy businessman (Tom Sizemore) kill his beloved dog.

Surprisingly good movie.


----------



## senior chef

Chet said:


> Wyatt Earp (1994). At 3 hrs. and 11 min., I watched it over a few days. It was essentially his biography from his youth in Missouri; to Dodge City, Kansas; to the gunfight at the OK Corral in Tombstone, Arizona plus more. Probably one of the best westerns I've seen although the ending was anticlimactic to me. https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0111756/


If you enjoy westerns, you may also enjoy Open Range, starring Kevin Costner and Robert Duvall. 
Crossfire Trial is also excellent


----------



## senior chef

I re-watched Moby Dick. The original starring Gregory Peck.   A top flight bit of film making.


----------



## Blessed

senior chef said:


> If you enjoy westerns, you may also enjoy Open Range, starring Kevin Costner and Robert Duvall.
> Crossfire Trial is also excellent


Love Open Range, sometimes I feel like the only lady that loves a good western.


----------



## JustDave

SeniorBen said:


> *The Adjustment Bureau*, staring Matt Daemon
> 
> That was one dumb movie.


I love fantasy films.


----------



## officerripley

_The Good Nurse_, Netflix orig., based on true story; excellent! Also watched for Halloween as we do every year, _Fallen_, love that movie!


----------



## ManjaroKDE

*1917 - *WW1 is my latest movie obsession. Never fully understood all there was. Started with my fascination of 'Trench Art' items.

Thought about collecting it, but prices and my avoidance of more clutter stuff overrides my needs.


----------



## NorthernLight

It's been so long, I'm not sure. Probably one of these:

1. I'm No Longer Here. Mexico, 2020. Alienated youth.

2. The Platform. Spain, 2019. Dystopian prison.


----------



## SeniorBen

*Burnt Offerings*, starring Karen Black and Oliver Reed

A family moves into a mansion with a sinister past. Perfect Halloween movie!


----------



## NorthernLight

SeniorBen said:


> *Burnt Offerings*, starring Karen Black and Oliver Reed
> 
> A family moves into a mansion with a sinister past. Perfect Halloween movie!


I saw that one. Long ago!


----------



## Flarbalard

All Quiet On The Western Front the new version on Netflix.  I think that for what the goal of the film was they did a good job with it.   One of the words of warning about the content shown at the start was grizzly, which is accurate.


----------



## Alligatorob

officerripley said:


> The Good Nurse


I was about to post that one as well.  Good movie, not to be watched if you are about to go into the hospital...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Good_Nurse


----------



## SeniorBen

*Weird: The Al Yankovic Story,* free on Roku TV

This was a really funny movie... probably the funniest movie of the 21st century so far. It was just what I needed!


----------



## helenbacque

"God Forbid" on UTube.  A documentary on the Falwells and the pool boy


----------



## Ruthanne

Doll House on Netflix.  A very good story.  It's sort of sad, too


----------



## Paladin1950




----------



## Ruthanne

Still Alice .On Netflix, very good .  About a woman who has early onset Alzheimer's.


----------



## NorthernLight

I thought of one I saw not too long ago. 

The Messenger (2009), with Woody Harrelson. Two soldiers have the job of informing families of deaths. 

It was hard for me to tell the two blondish main actors apart sometimes. But it was still a good movie.


----------



## Bella

"The Handmaiden" (2016) Korean film, subtitled. I watched it on Amazon Prime. It's a psychological thriller with wonderful actors and absolutely gorgeous cinematography. I'm calling it a love story. It won't be to everyone's taste, but it's an excellent film.

The Times - Kate Muir - "The South Korean director Park Chan-wook is better known for twisted masterpieces of balletic violence such as Oldboy. Here, he adapts the Sarah Waters novel Fingersmith, which was set in Victorian England, and reimagines the tale in Japanese-occupied Korea in the 1930s. The result is a lush, silken, erotic, disturbing, beautifully photographed drama of betrayal and passion."


----------



## Ruthanne

The Takeover on Netflix.  Takes place in the Netherlands.  About a hacker who gets framed for murder after discovering something important.  I thought it was good.


----------



## oldaunt

Last night's dvd; Electric Horseman.


----------



## palides2021

I was surfing Pluto.tv the other day and came across _The Santa Suit with Kevin Sorbo. What a delightful Christmas tale similar to Scrooge!_


----------



## SeniorBen

*Winter Hunt*, streamed on Prime Video last night.

On a cold, wintry night, Lena shows up on the doorstep of the Rossberg family mansion. She claims her car has broken down, but her arrival is intentional. Lena is in pursuit of Anselm Rossberg, an aged Auschwitz guard who lives with his daughter, Maria. Anselm and Maria both deny Anselm's past, but Lena is determined to get him to confess, even as her own weapon is turned on her and she is forced into a moral dilemma.

Pretty good movie.


----------



## Gary O'

Watching this one right now



Couple guys are the real deal
The third guy just plays at it
But, good show

Heh
One comment that struck me; 

'At sixty, I'm not a young man anymore.
I've gotta be careful up here'

He was using gin poles to put up his rafters

Wife and I just used our backs and braun....I was pushing 70









It's funny, when you know winter snows are comin', you don't think much about how you get things done ....as much as when..


----------



## katlupe

Romantic Comedy (1983) Dudley Moore and Mary Steenburgen. Amazon Prime. 

It was very good! I enjoyed it.


----------



## katlupe

You Light Up My Life (1977) with Didi Conn, Joe Silver, Michael Zaslow (Roger Thorpe on The Guiding Light) and Stephen Nathan. Amazon Prime.

A romance about a young woman in show business. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Alligatorob

palides2021 said:


> The Santa Suit_ with Kevin Sorbo. What a delightful _Christmas tale similar to Scrooge!


Thanks @palides2021 I will look for it.  Every year at Christmas I watch a few versions of A Christmas Carol.  I think I have seen all of them half a dozen times by now.  A new one, or similar would be good.


----------



## katlupe

Hollywood Without Make-Up (1963) Ken Murray put together his personal photos of the celebrities back in the thirties and forties. It was pretty good. Seeing different stars that I did not know. On Amazon Prime. Black and White.


----------



## mike4lorie

We were watching the Turner Classic Channel the other day and we watched...

Who's that Girl, Boys Night Out, and I'll See YOU in my Dreams...


----------



## Ruthanne

The Gift on Netflix.  Pretty good and also creepy and scary.


----------



## Tish

The Woman King, is absolutely brilliant.


----------



## katlupe

Chapter Two (1979) with Marsha Mason and James Caan. Written by Neil Simon.

On Prime. I had seen it a long time ago. Liked it then and liked it now. Romance.


----------



## David777

For this person that doesn't watch much tv much less movies, last night was an unusual binge as I needed to get away from endless hours typing sitting at my computer that was stressing a visceral area.  Had not seen any of the 3 movies. Youtube is a complicated place to be searching and browsing about in and somehow after going around in circles moving through windows, the full movies started up even though I was not Google logged in and was just supposed to be looking at a short preview clips. Today I wasn't able to bring up any of the below 3 (buy or rent) movies for free showing I'd gotten into some weird mode haha.

First movie was a 90 minute 2022  low budget Deus: The Dark Sphere with Claudia Black who was a frequent (annoying) member of the TV Stargate cast, I've much watched.  Not recommended.  Plot is a small group is sent from Earth that is overpopulated with 22 billion humans to a black sphere orbiting Mars. Part of a maniacs's plan to dupe 15 billion of them back on Earth into walking into nothingness they think is Heaven.  Usually dislike sci-fi that sends out space crews with a bunch of overly emotion lunatics without much common sense. Dialogue of a drunk person with unnecessary F!@# language.  Film makers think that mirrors their comic book level audiences.

Second movie was the well received by intelligent folk, 2013 Sci-fi, Oblivion with Tom Cruise.  A complicated plot with a surprising entertaining AI twist. Well produced and directed at the level of the award winning Gravity. Terrific sun illuminated photography without usual dim darkness, mostly shot at Iceland volcanic wastelands.  

The last movie was the extremely popular action 2 hour 2007 Live Free or Die Hard with Bruce Willis that kept me up till midnight.  Everyone likes the way he plays his character with constant fun dialogue as he deals with bad guys.  The plot of a Internet era cyber criminal organization taking over a whole range of cluelessly run USA infrastructure greatly exaggerated what is possible with hacking.  His at first unwilling sidekick is of course the wonder boy that miraculously is able to get into any computers or devices.  In reality nonsense, but what an unsavvy public audience would easily believe 15 years ago.  But very entertaining with a constant series excuses for unlikely gun and explosive action scenes that tends to dominate that genre started with James Bond films.


----------



## MountainRa

Today, I watched ‘Where The Crawdads Sing’ on Netflix. I have read the book. The book is good. 
The movie was one of the worst adaptations of a novel I’ve ever seen.
On the plus side, the cinematography was good. And the actors were good. 
I can’t recommend the movie.


----------



## SeniorBen

I'm watching the mini-series about Phil Spector on Showtime. Interesting.


----------



## Ruthanne

I watched the series called Finding Ola on Netflix.  I really enjoyed it.  It takes place somewhere in the middle east.  The next season will be coming out soon.  So far there is one season.


----------



## oldpop

The Automat although it was more of a documentary. Interesting background images of NY and Philly. I found it entertaining


----------



## Ruthanne

Lost Girls a true story on Netflix.  About several girls who disappeared and how the police failed them.  It held my interest.


----------



## SeniorBen

I binge watched the final three out of four episodes of Specter this evening. It was a fascinating and sad documentary series about the life of Phil Specter. He achieved great things in his life, but his mother and her abuse screwed him up royally.

I'm going to see if there's a biography about him at the library.


----------



## Ruthanne

Man on a Ledge on Netflix.  I thought it was pretty good and like the way it ended.


----------



## Been There

"Eight Below" from Walt Disney. I watched it a few years ago and liked it then, so I sent for it from (where else?) Amazon. It's a good movie based on a true story. Those types of movies are the best kind.


----------



## dobielvr

Where the Crawdad's Sing...Netflix.

I haven't read the book, but I did enjoy it.


----------



## Kika

I wanted something light, so I watched Up In The Air (2009) with George Clooney on Netflix.   I liked it.


----------



## shedevil7953

MountainRa said:


> Today, I watched ‘Where The Crawdads Sing’ on Netflix. I have read the book. The book is good.
> The movie was one of the worst adaptations of a novel I’ve ever seen.
> On the plus side, the cinematography was good. And the actors were good.
> I can’t recommend the movie.


I had debated on it.  Guess I won't waste my time.


----------



## shedevil7953

Last movie?  Elvis 2022.  I found it interesting because it's about how Colonel Parker basically screwed him and also about how he changed the culture with his music.  I was never an Elvis fan but liked his later music like In The Ghetto, Suspicious Minds.  Austin Butler who plays the part is awesome!


----------



## katlupe

Personally Yours (2000 TV movie) with Valerie Bertinelli and Jeffrey Nording. On Amazon Prime. 

About a divorced couple with three kids and the kids try to get them back together. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Buckeye

just watched "Cat on A Hot Tin Roof" on one of the movie channels.  

mendacity!


----------



## Ceege

"No Way To Treat a Lady" (1968)  with Rod Steiger, George Segal, and Lee Remick.
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0063356/


----------



## Tempsontime65

Wakanda Forever...loved it!


----------



## Disgustedman

Godzilla 3-D that killed my movie theater budget forever.  I paid $17 dollars to see a garbage pile of broken promises. 3-D my butt! Only the crowds were such, none of the monsters!

The best part of the film, was the stars flying out into the audiences, leading me to believe I was in for a good show. How tragically wrong I was, my review was very simple.

"I expected a 3-D movie with monsters, I couldn't get a refund, that's how bad it is, you'll regret buying a ticket"


----------



## hearlady

1922 on Netflix. Dark, dark, dark.


----------



## SeniorBen

I watched the *Credence Clearwater Revival documentary and concert* this evening. 

The sound quality was really good but the video quality could have been better. They should have used the technology used in restoring the Beatles Let it be footage. Other than that, it was enjoyable.


----------



## Ruthanne

Last night I watched 2 movies on Prime.

The Magic of Belle Isle and Elsa and Fred.

Both were very good!  Morgan Freeman stars in the first and is wonderful.

Shirley Maclaine and Christopher Plummer star in the second and are fantastic.  Good stories, too.

@Pecos I think you would enjoy these movies.  They are on Prime Videos.


----------



## Ruthanne

Another Happy Day on Prime.  It started out pleasant but turned into turmoil and big family problems.  Left me feeling bad.


----------



## MountainRa

Ruthanne said:


> Last night I watched 2 movies on Prime.
> 
> The Magic of Belle Isle and Elsa and Fred.
> 
> Both were very good!  Morgan Freeman stars in the first and is wonderful.
> 
> Shirley Maclaine and Christopher Plummer star in the second and are fantastic.  Good stories, too.


I liked both of these movies as well.


----------



## ManjaroKDE

Memphis Belle & League of their Own again.  Before those 'Band of Brothers' series.


----------



## Ruthanne

Victoria and Her Mystery on Netflix.  A really good story about a young girl who lost her mother and is traumatized.  She is given what she thinks is a dog that turns out to be a wolf.

The father and daughter go through a lot wanting to keep this gentle wolf.  There are very sad parts but it gets better.


----------



## Pepper

I need to change my schedule and watch more TV, movies especially.  Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## Been There

“Cry Macho” and “Absolute Power.” Both Eastwood movies. My niece said I “must” watch “Absolute Power.” So to please her, we did. I gave it a solid B rating. She had just watched the movies on the plane coming here, but she said she wanted to make sure that I watched “Absolute Power” so she was willing to sit through it again.


----------



## SeniorBen

He Walked By Night: Savage! Searing! TRUE!!!







That was kind of fun. Starring a young Jack Webb of Dragnet fame.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

The last movie I finished was The Curse of Bridge Hollow (Netflix) and am currently in the process of watching Slumberland (Netflix). I don't usually watch an entire movie in one sitting.


----------



## palides2021

Recently watched "Awakenings" movie with Robin Williams and Robert DeNiro - about children that got encephalitis lethargic during the early 1900s and lived in catatonic states for decades until a doctor (Robin Williams) came along and discovered that L-Dopa could help them, and DeNiro was one of the patients. Beautiful and bittersweet true movie.

On Amazon Prime Video - Watched "The Water Boy" with Adam Sandler and Henry Winkler - hilarious movie! Couldn't stop laughing. About a water boy (Adam Sandler) who was a country boy close to his mama and was ridiculed, and he ended up playing college football and helping his team succeed. There was a hint of Beverly Hillbillies' type humor.


----------



## Murrmurr

*The Stranger*, on Netflix. It's based on the non-fiction book _The Sting: The Undercover Operation That Caught Daniel Morcombe's Killer. _

I remember that case, and how disgusting and weird Daniel Morcombe was. Fortunately, greed and his ego made him take the risks that finally got him caught. That part was delicious.

Good movie! And really well-acted. Sean Harris, the actor who played Morcombe, was a dead-ringer for that POS...his mannerisms, voice, expressions, every detail. So well done.


----------



## Northernteacher

"The Cheaters" an old movie that you can watch on Youtube. Yes, its a Christmas themed movie, but not schmaltzy. Its a film about how a family learns to become a family again, rather than get separated into their own microcosms of self-want. Lovely film and I hope you will enjoy it as much as I did.


----------



## Ruthanne

OneEyedDiva said:


> The last movie I finished was The Curse of Bridge Hollow (Netflix) and am currently in the process of watching Slumberland (Netflix). I don't usually watch an entire movie in one sitting.


I often don't watch the whole movie all at once too.  I'm always putting it on pause or switching back to broadcast tv...lol.  Come to think of it I'm going to turn Netflix on.


----------



## Marie5656

*a 1982 movie called Mazes and Monsters. Starring Tom Hanks. About a group of college students playing a Game called Mazes and Monsters. Think Dungeons and Dragons. Tom's character becomes dangerously addicted to game

*


----------



## Tish

Ravens Hollow, is absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Ruthanne

The Noel Diary on Netflix.  Pretty good.  About a writer and a friend going on a little adventure.


----------



## katlupe

Wild Oats (2016) a comedy about adventure, romance and getting old. Shirley MacLaine, Jessica Lange and Demi Moore.  On Prime. I liked it.


----------



## Pepper

WARNING:  DON'T WATCH THIS MOVIE, IT IS ONE OF THE WORST I'VE EVER SEEN IN MY LIFE!




Stupid, totally stupid
on HBO


----------



## Kika

Ruthanne said:


> The Noel Diary on Netflix. Pretty good. About a writer and a friend going on a little adventure.


I watched it yesterday.  A really nice movie.


----------



## IKE

Does a tv series kinda count ?

I liked it when it first came out and for the past few days I've been rewatching a couple of episodes a day of the Vikings again free on Peacock.......I think I'm on Series 2 episode 8 now.


----------



## StarSong

Been enjoying the fictional _Yellowstone _series with Kevin Costner courtesy of library DVDs. It's kind of a cattle ranch/cowboy lifestyle story that's reminiscent of Dallas and The Sopranos.

Season 3 should arrive at my local branch in a week or two.  

While our brains are in that gear, DH & I have been watching the 4 part mini series hosted by Costner:_ Yellowstone: One-Fifty_. (In order to watch it we signed up for a 7 day free trial to Fox Nation streaming videos.) 

Fascinating, factual mini series celebrating Yellowstone Park's 150th birthday ("born" March 1, 1872).


----------



## feywon

Yesterday watched 'I Think We're Alone Now' on HULU, with Peter Dinklage and Elle Fanning (she's almost grown now!).  i've been a fan of Dinklage since 'The Station Agent'.  If Game of Thrones had been on one of my streaming services i might have given it a try (tho that genre not my usual fare) just because of him.   This is a quieter gentler post apocalyptic movie than most with just hint of  human 'darkness' near the end.  More of a 'thinker' than an action piece and beautifully filmed.  The trailer if you watch that first may be misleading--DD said it made Dinklage's character seem somewhat  'creepy'.  While he does things not everyone would do, he's not--just practical.  
This ranks up there with his performance in movie 'Rememory', which i saw on Netflix but i think some other services carrying now. 

Oh and not a movie--but might as well have been a very long one.  On Thanksgiving DD and i binge watched all 8 episodes of 'Wednesday'. (Yes Addams Family).  The title character is sent to a Boarding School for shall we say 'odd' people that is located in small a town.  The student body has a wide variety from myths around the world.  We enjoyed it, laughed a good bit.  It is one of those movies where you can just suspend disbelief and enjoy it as an offbeat teen movie.  But people like DD & i couldn't help but notice some messages about bullying, prejudices, and the power of friendship.


----------



## Kika

I just watched Love Hard on Netflix. It's a very cute romantic comedy that takes place at Christmas.   Jimmy O. Yang is so lovable in this role.


----------



## dobielvr

Time To Come Home ....Hallmark channel

Nice wholesome movie.


----------



## feywon

Kika said:


> I just watched Love Hard on Netflix. It's a very cute romantic comedy that takes place at Christmas.   Jimmy O. Yang is so lovable in this role.


Thanks for reminding me. I've watched his stand up and have been meqning to watch this movie.


----------



## MarkinPhx

I just finished watching a documentary on HBO called They Shall Not Grow Old.

"Academy Award(R)-winner Peter Jackson (''The Lord of the Rings'' trilogy) produced and directed this extraordinary documentary about World War I. Utilizing state-of-the-art digital technology, original archival footage from the Imperial War Museum is restored and colorized, combined with audio from the BBC archives to transport audiences back in time."


I usually do not enjoy watching colorized versions of black and white films or newsreels but this was very well done.


----------



## Ruthanne

MarkinPhx said:


> I just finished watching a documentary on HBO called They Shall Not Grow Old.
> 
> "Academy Award(R)-winner Peter Jackson (''The Lord of the Rings'' trilogy) produced and directed this extraordinary documentary about World War I. Utilizing state-of-the-art digital technology, original archival footage from the Imperial War Museum is restored and colorized, combined with audio from the BBC archives to transport audiences back in time."
> 
> 
> I usually do not enjoy watching colorized versions of black and white films or newsreels but this was very well done.


My dad would have loved it.  He watched war movies a lot.  He served in WWII.


----------



## Jules

The People We Hate at a Wedding - a Prime original.  A Hallmark-type movie.  Not my cup of tea is putting it politely.


----------



## Jules

Just finished Wednesday as mentioned by @feywon   Surprisingly, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Tish

I watched Till, it's such a heartwrenching movie.


----------



## oldpop

"OPERATION BOTTLENECK" (1961)​


----------



## Ken N Tx

StarSong said:


> Season 3 should arrive at my local branch in a week or two.


All 4 seasons are on Peacock..


----------



## dobielvr

The Noel Diary......Netflix

Romantic Christmassey movie.
Justin Hartley from This Is Us is in it.


----------



## Jondalar7

Where the crawdads sing was on prime, really enjoyed it.


----------



## JimBob1952

We watched a Clint Eastwood movie called The Mule on HBO Max.  It was pretty good.  Although it was about drug cartels and such, there wasn't much outright violence -- more about the characters.  Nice acting by Bradley Cooper, Dianne Wiest, Andy Garcia and a few others. 

Clint Eastwood is 90 but he doesn't look a day over 89, as the joke goes.


----------



## Packerjohn

I have another 7 shows to go and I will be finished the 19th year of "Gunsmoke."  Last night I finished the 6th year of "Rawhide."

Since these are TV show, maybe they don't qualify as movies but I like them just the same and probably a lot better than most movies I have seen.


----------



## Ruthanne

The F*** It List on Netflix.  Turns out pretty good.  A high school kid gets into trouble and tries to do better.


----------



## StarSong

Ken N Tx said:


> All 4 seasons are on Peacock..


Seems like between our family members we subscribe to (and share) all pay networks except those that carry Yellowstone.  
Netflix, Disney Plus, HBO Max, YouTube Premium, Amazon Prime, and I can't remember what-all else.


----------



## StarSong

dobielvr said:


> The Noel Diary......Netflix
> 
> Romantic Christmassey movie.
> Justin Hartley from This Is Us is in it.


I thought it was feel-good romp and give it 7 on a scale of 1-10.  Not one of the greats, but certainly worthy of the two hours I spent watching it.  Likeable actors and inventive story - not the typical rom-com pabulum.


----------



## dobielvr

StarSong said:


> I thought it was feel-good romp and give it 7 on a scale of 1-10.  Not one of the greats, but certainly worthy of the two hours I spent watching it.  Likeable actors and inventive story - not the typical rom-com pabulum.


I thought the ending was rather abrupt lol.
I wasn't quite ready for it to end..I wanted more.


----------



## Kika

dobielvr said:


> I thought the ending was rather abrupt lol.
> I wasn't quite ready for it to end..I wanted more.


I felt the same way.


----------



## Pecos

Where Crawdads Sing on Netflix. It was quite good and ended well, but some of it was rough.


----------



## StarSong

dobielvr said:


> I thought the ending was rather abrupt lol.
> I wasn't quite ready for it to end..I wanted more.





Kika said:


> I felt the same way.


Me, too.  But then I thought about it and the what-happens-next was pretty obvious.


----------



## StarSong

Pecos said:


> Where Crawdads Sing on Netflix. It was quite good and ended well, but some of it was rough.


Did you read the book?  I did and am wondering how well they managed the adaptation.  Some book to film adaptations are pretty good despite leaving out quite a bit (_Hunger Games_ series comes to mind), and some are so terrible that word gets out to readers to avoid the movie at all costs (_The Goldfinch_ was a recent example.)


----------



## helenbacque

StarSong said:


> Did you read the book?  I did and am wondering how well they managed the adaptation.  Some book to film adaptations are pretty good despite leaving out quite a bit (_Hunger Games_ series comes to mind), and some are so terrible that word gets out to readers to avoid the movie at all costs (_The Goldfinch_ was a recent example.)


I read the book and thought it was great.  Movie not so much.  Got bored and went to bed  before it was over.


----------



## StarSong

helenbacque said:


> I read the book and thought it was great.  Movie not so much.  Got bored and went to bed  before it was over.


Thanks for the review.  That's pretty close to what I figured.  People I know who read it were very skeptical that the tone and details could translate well to a movie.


----------



## Pecos

StarSong said:


> Did you read the book?  I did and am wondering how well they managed the adaptation.  Some book to film adaptations are pretty good despite leaving out quite a bit (_Hunger Games_ series comes to mind), and some are so terrible that word gets out to readers to avoid the movie at all costs (_The Goldfinch_ was a recent example.)


I did not read the book, but after watching the movie, I looked at the reviews on Amazon. There were a couple of complaints about how closely the movie adhered to the book. 
I don't remember ever seeing a book get as many positive reviews on Amazon as this particular book. It blew me away.


----------



## MountainRa

StarSong said:


> Did you read the book? I did and am wondering how well they managed the adaptation.


I did read the book ‘Where the Crawdads Sing’. I was not impressed with the movie adaptation.


----------



## MountainRa

Watched ‘Wednesday’ on Netflix. Like several others mentioned I liked it, surprisingly. It’s very witty ; cynical at times.


----------



## squatting dog

A super cheesy 1969 movie called "Pit Stop". What a hoot.


----------



## SeniorBen

I just finished _Taken Hostage_ on PBS, which is a documentary about the U.S. involvement in Iran. It starts off with the U.S. led coup in 1953 and ends with the hostage crisis of 1979-1980. Pretty interesting.


----------



## ManjaroKDE

'All Quiet on the Western Front'  (1970  /w Richard Thomas).

With free streaming & sub-titles I'm becoming quite a linquist.


----------



## katlupe

Translated on Prime. A man in ancient Rome is transported to modern 21st Century Oregon claiming to be the Apostle Paul.


----------



## Ruthanne

Where The Crawdads Sing on Netflix.  I didn't watch it for quite awhile after a  bad review I read on here.  Then I read a good review and tonight decided to watch it.  This movie is EXCELLENT!  I loved the setting and the times and the theme and the characters and everything about it.  Watch it if you can on Netflix.


----------



## Kika

I watched Lady Chatterley's Lover on Netflix.  I thought it was excellent, interesting story and characters.  Emma Corrin and Jack O'Connell were wonderful.  The movie ended too soon, left me wanting more.  

I read the book many, many years ago, and just bought it to read again.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

katlupe said:


> Translated on Prime. A man in ancient Rome is transported to modern 21st Century Oregon claiming to be the Apostle Paul.


Thanks for the recommendation, @katlupe   I enjoyed this; nicely done.  Also thought-provoking in a good way.


----------



## Packerjohn

Last night I watched "A Song For Jenny" using my ROKU and thanks to our public library.  It was a very, very sad movie about the Edgewater Bombing in London on July 7, 2005.  On that day 52 people were killed. Four men, all Moslems, blew a subway car apart.  The movie dealt with the mother finding out that her 24 year old daughter, Jenny, was killed in that explosion.  

I am not much on comedies and I do like serious films.  This was a British film and was exceptional well done.  The acting was super.  Highly recommended but be aware that's it's a really sad especially when the mother comes to the coffin of her dead daughter or the pieces that were left of her.  The film is based on real events.


----------



## hearlady

Dirty Dancing was on today. I didn't get to finish it however I know how it ends.


----------



## palides2021

Last night, watched the 1988 comedy Twins with Arnold Schwarzenegger on Amazon Prime Video. The contrast with his tall, good looks and Danny DeVito's short body was hilarious. The ending was good. It was a feel good movie, although it could have had less violence.


----------



## SeniorBen

Margin Call, on Prime Video
Good movie about Wall St. and the events leading up to the Great Recession of the late 2000s. Not exactly a "feel good" movie, but well worth watching.


----------



## Gary O'

*Norther Borders*

Dern at one of his best

Bujold was magic

Mild but poignant

Well directed

A movie with content (rare these days)

I highly recommend it


----------



## Bella

*"Decoy"* (1946) - A mortally wounded female gangster recounts how she and her gang revived an executed killer from the gas chamber, to try and find out where he buried a fortune in cash. Directed by Jack Bernhard. Starring Jean Gillie, Edward Norris, Robert Armstrong, Herbert Rudley, and Sheldon Leonard.

I loved it! Film noir fans can watch it here for free. > https://archive.org/details/decoy-1946_202207


----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> *Norther Borders*
> 
> Dern at one of his best
> 
> Bujold was magic
> 
> Mild but poignant
> 
> Well directed
> 
> A movie with content (rare these days)
> 
> I highly recommend it
> 
> View attachment 254170


Good to know, Gary! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## feywon

@Kika Have to thank you again for reminding me about 'Love Hard'.  It's one of several on my Netflix list, that i just hadn't gotten around to watching.  It had so many touching and funny moments but one of my favorites was  the decreepifying of 'Baby, It's Cold Outside'.  Which one doesn't have to have seen the movie to appreciate:


----------



## feywon

Bullet Train on Netflix.  Similar feel to Pulp Fiction for me:  They're pretty much ALL 'bad guys'.  (Which makes all injuries and deaths more palatable). It is hilarious, tho some things i figured out long before the reveal. Some times i find 'action' movies cathartic emotionally.  Good cast, some cameos. Brad Pitt does really good job as a contract criminal with a philosophical streak.  Might not be everyone's cup of tea, or even mine on a different day...but it hit the spot yesterday and was enjoyable.


----------



## Kika

feywon said:


> @Kika Have to thank you again for reminding me about 'Love Hard'


@feywon: You are so welcome!  I enjoyed it so much I watched it again last night.   Yes, I wanted to mention the rewording of 'Baby, it's cold outside' in my original post, but of course, I forgot.  It was very well done.


----------



## JimBob1952

I blundered across something really good on HBO Max.  It's called Company:  Original Cast Album and it's a documentary by D.A. Pennebaker about, guess what, the recording of the original cast album of the Stephen Sondheim musical "Company."  The whole album is recorded with an orchestra and full cast in one marathon 14 hour session.  

If you like Broadway and especially if you like Stephen Sondheim, it's well worth a look.


----------



## StarSong

feywon said:


> Bullet Train on Netflix.  Similar feel to Pulp Fiction for me:  They're pretty much ALL 'bad guys'.  (Which makes all injuries and deaths more palatable). It is hilarious, tho some things i figured out long before the reveal. Some times i find 'action' movies cathartic emotionally.  Good cast, some cameos. Brad Pitt does really good job as a contract criminal with a philosophical streak.  Might not be everyone's cup of tea, or even mine on a different day...but it hit the spot yesterday and was enjoyable.


A few nights ago, DH & I watched about 15 minutes of Bullet Train and agreed to bail.  The barrage of gruesome, bloody, violent imagery was well beyond my comfort zone.  On some levels the movie was showed glimmers of comedic intentions, but the vehicle to get there was too unpleasant for me to ride it out.  

I enjoy most Brad Pitt movies, but not this one.


----------



## feywon

StarSong said:


> A few nights ago, DH & I watched about 15 minutes of Bullet Train and agreed to bail.  The barrage of gruesome, bloody, violent imagery was well beyond my comfort zone.  On some levels the movie was showed glimmers of comedic intentions, but the vehicle to get there was too unpleasant for me to ride it out.
> 
> I enjoy most Brad Pitt movies, but not this one.


Understandable, like i said, on another night i might have felt the same, but to me the violence was so steady and over the top (almost cartoonish) it was hard for me to take it seriously. Especially since so many of the characters seemed to have a bit of Rasputin in them, not dieing till after several attacks any one of which was should have been fatal.


----------



## Jace

Started to watch "War and Peace"...but really couldn't "get into it"..
Maybe...later..in "the right mood"
Anyone else have this "problem"..
That you start to watch a movie...but It really isn't what you thought it would be?
Raspberries!
Would not recommend!


----------



## Pecos

StarSong said:


> A few nights ago, DH & I watched about 15 minutes of Bullet Train and agreed to bail.  The barrage of gruesome, bloody, violent imagery was well beyond my comfort zone.  On some levels the movie was showed glimmers of comedic intentions, but the vehicle to get there was too unpleasant for me to ride it out.
> 
> I enjoy most Brad Pitt movies, but not this one.


I totally agree, excessive violence is a major turnoff for me, especially when it is directed at children, women, or animals. These days is seems like they think that a story cannot be told without excessive violence.


----------



## Gary O'

Jace said:


> started to watch "War and Peace"...but really couldn't "get into it"..
> Maybe...later..in "the right mood"
> Anyone else have this "problem"..
> That you start to watch a movie...but It really isn't what you thought it would be?


Too many times of late


----------



## StarSong

Jace said:


> Started to watch "War and Peace"...but really couldn't "get into it"..
> Maybe...later..in "the right mood"
> Anyone else have this "problem"..
> That you start to watch a movie...but It really isn't what you thought it would be?





Pecos said:


> I totally agree, excessive violence is a major turnoff for me, especially when it is directed at children, women, or animals. These days is seems like they think that a story cannot be told without excessive violence.





Gary O' said:


> Too many times of late


Same here.  DH & I watch for about ten minutes - sometimes less - at which point one of us will say either "This looks pretty good, doncha think?" or "I'm ready to bail on this one, how about you?"  We nearly always agree.  If one wants to watch it, we give it another ten minutes.  By then it's a rarity to not be in the same place about it.  

I can't handle watching any kind of violence or abuse toward children. No kidnapping stories, ****** abuse, murders, etc. Won't read them or watch them. 

Truth is, I believe those kinds of stories serve to normalize, encourage and feed behavioral predilections that many who feel them would otherwise quash.


----------



## JimBob1952

We started watching a British detective show.  Something about a woman detective who works on the "marine" patrol, i.e. riding around in boats and fishing dead bodies out of the water.   Bailed in less than 10 minutes -- I think that was a record. 

Sometimes it takes an episode or two to quit.  I think we watched a whole episode of something called The Watcher -- an hour we won't get back again -- before agreeing that it was unbearably stupid.  

We watched a few episodes of Succession, which some people love, before tiring of the bodily fluids, drugs, obscenities and general grossness. 

Unfortunately, there seem to be more losers than winners these days.


----------



## Jules

Where the Crawdads Sing.  I’d read the book, which as to be expected, was much better than the movie.  

It’s free on Prime if you have the subscription.  In some countries it’s on Netflix.


----------



## hearlady

I've been watching Christmas movies while doing things in the kitchen.
I don't know the names but they are all around the same plot.


----------



## Indiana Joe

hypochondriac said:


> were randolph scott and cary grant lovers? rumour has it .......


Sickos are the ones propagating those rumors. Every time some guy shares an apartment with another man means he is queer?  Hardly.

Here  a list of some of the best movies I've seen.  They are on the Roku Channel.

For the First Time
Pieces of Easter
An Hour Behind
It's Already Tomorrow In Hong Kong


----------



## oldaunt

Three Thousand Years of Longing. Kind of a modern Arabian Nights thing with Tilda Swinton and Idris Elba.


----------



## Annika

Miracle on 34th Street (Maureen O'Hara).


----------



## 1955

Fort Bliss – I’m scraping the barrel trying to find something on any of the streaming services.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Watched "Pollyanna" on Prime.  Well done.

Vaguely remember the Disney/Haley Mills version from the 60's; this one was better IMO

Oh, and I've found the series, "A Touch of Frost"  Love this!  LOL, he's like a male version of "Vera"


----------



## SeniorBen

1955 said:


> Fort Bliss – I’m scraping the barrel trying to find something on any of the streaming services.


I've been having trouble finding something good to watch, too. It seems like it's feast or famine when it comes to good movies to stream.


----------



## Raddragn

This afternoon I watched "Walk The Line" about Johnny Cash and June Carter. He was not a particularly admirable individual, but I loved his voice. If the portrayal is accurate, his father was a real A$$h+le which may explain some of Johnny's problems.


----------



## JimBob1952

We just finished an Amazon Prime series called The Terminal List.  We watched all 8 episodes, so I guess it moved along.  But by the last episode we were both laughing at the absurd plot twists.  

Chris Pratt said that if you didn't like this series, it was because it wasn't "woke". I disagree. I didn't like this series because the premise was ridiculous and so many developments were unrealistic.  Why is it that the good guy can shoot accurately while the bad guys (who have the same weapons and training) always miss?


----------



## officerripley

A limited series (on Netflix) rather than a movie, but really enjoyed _Pepsi, Where's My Jet?_; very interesting.


----------



## Tish

Emancipation, a great movie.


----------



## officerripley

_The Swimmers_, 2022, Netflix orig., based on true story, excellent!


----------



## Pepper

Thank you for this recommendation @officerripley


----------



## officerripley

Pepper said:


> Thank you for this recommendation @officerripley


You're welcome! (I heard it got a 4-minute standing ovation at Sundance.)


----------



## Blessed

I am watching "The Shop Around the Corner".  Just finished the musical version with Judy Garland.  Now they are showing the Jimmy Stewart version.  The Jimmy Stewart is my favorite.


----------



## SeniorBen

*Cold Mountain*, starring Nicole Kidman and Jude Law, and a few other big name actors. It was a good but predictable epic tale about the Civil War. Well worth the watch.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Jules

JimBob1952 said:


> Why is it that the good guy can shoot accurately while the bad guys (who have the same weapons and training) always miss?


It’s always been that way.  In the old westerns, bullets didn’t go through cheap wooden tables.


----------



## Jules

Tomorrow we’ll watch the last episode in season 2 of White Lotus.


----------



## Bretrick

*My Brother Jonathon 1948*

Based on the 1930 novel of the same name by Francis Young.
Also made into a 5 episode British television drama series in 1985 starring Daniel Day Lewis
Jonathan Dakers is an idealistic young doctor in a coal-mining area of Northern England around the time of the First World War.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Watching “Death on the Nile” (1978, I think) with Peter Ustinov as Poirot and other great actors.   Wish I’d seen it on the big screen… the scenery just cries out for it 

and isn’t David Niven just the personification of refined and debonair?!


----------



## Ruthanne

Bretrick said:


> *My Brother Jonathon 1948*
> 
> Based on the 1930 novel of the same name by Francis Young.
> Also made into a 5 episode British television drama series in 1985 starring Daniel Day Lewis
> Jonathan Dakers is an idealistic young doctor in a coal-mining area of Northern England around the time of the First World War.


Did you see that on DVD, or a station?


----------



## Indiana Joe

Indiana Joe said:


> Sickos are the ones propagating those rumors. Every time some guy shares an apartment with another man means he is queer?  Hardly.
> 
> Here  a list of some of the best movies I've seen.  They are on the Roku Channel.
> 
> For the First Time
> Pieces of Easter
> An Hour Behind
> It's Already Tomorrow In Hong Kong


Randolph Scott was married to the same woman for 43 years. 

As for Cary Grant, who cares it he was a homosexual? He didn't flash it continually in front of your face. He didn't advocate pedophilia, nor any other destructive agenda as do the homosexuals of today.  He was an incredibly entertaining actor.  He kept his life to himself. I liked him then - queer or not, and I still do.


----------



## Bretrick

Ruthanne said:


> Did you see that on DVD, or a station?


I saw it on commercial TV in Australia


----------



## Ruthanne

Indiana Joe said:


> Randolph Scott was married to the same woman for 43 years. He was strong republican. That reason alone would have caused the Demobums to have smeared him because of his speech backing Dewey for President.
> 
> As for Cary Grant, who cares it he was a homosexual? He didn't flash it continually in front of your face. He didn't advocate pedophilia, nor any other destructive agenda as do the homosexuals of today.  He was an incredibly entertaining actor.  He kept his life to himself. I liked him then - queer or not, and I still do.


No politics please.  It's a banned topic on this forum.  Thank you.


----------



## Della

Blessed said:


> I am watching "The Shop Around the Corner".  Just finished the musical version with Judy Garland.  Now they are showing the Jimmy Stewart version.  The Jimmy Stewart is my favorite.


Love it. I've watched that twice already this year on TCM.  My favorite part comes as it nears the end and Mr. Matachek is taking Rudy out to a fine restaurant on Christmas Eve.  Rudy just glows with happiness.

Another old Christmas one I love is "Remember the Night" with Barbara Stanwyck and Fred MacMurray.  The scenes at his family home with his mother and aunt and Sterling Holloway singing are just perfect to me.


----------



## Blessed

On TCM, right now "The More the Merrier" It is a lovely clean, funny, old black and white!!


----------



## Indiana Joe

Saw it many decades ago. It was made before Joel McCrea pretty much settled on making Westerns.  I liked him.

George Stevens was quite a bit away from directing "Giant".


----------



## OldFeller

If you're looking at old movies, I really enjoyed "*Laura*" with Dana Andrews and Clifton Webb and Gene Tierney.
Great acting overcomes a story that doesn't hold up to too close a scrutiny.

More modern is *Up In The Air* with George Clooney.

*Marriage Story* on Netflix with Scarlet Johannson.

*Match Point* a film by Woody Allen.


----------



## Farrah Nuff

*The Castle (1997)*

I’d seen it before but some films bear watching again and again!

“Tell him he’s dreamin’!”


----------



## Flarbalard

The Detective.  Frank Sinatra , Lee Remick, Jack Klugman and many more that were fun to see again.  Brought back memories of "it was THAT long ago".


----------



## Right Now

I just saw the new movie out "Devotion" and would* highly recommend* it.  Based on the book,  both of the friends were well portrayed.  I was immediately smitten with  the Tom Hudner character, played by Glenn Powell.  No beard, clean shaven, what a nice looking man.  Whew!

For all audiences, it shows how loyalty and friendship carry us through difficult times.


----------



## officerripley

Watched _The Woman King_ on xFinity/Comcast On Demand. I know there's been controversy about it but I really liked the movie, great acting--how can you ever go wrong with Viola Davis, amirite? And the young actors in it whom I'd never seen before? Wow, those young gals got great acting careers ahead! And I just loved the music, the singing, the dancing!


----------



## SeniorBen

With yesterday's release of the JFK assassination investigation documents, it seems like a good time to revisit Oliver Stone's JFK. I like movies that are relevant for current events. It's available on Prime Video for $2.99. 

Another relevant movie is Lord of War with Nicolas Cage, which was based on the arms dealer we just traded for what's-her-name... the basketball player.


----------



## Murrmurr

"RRR" on Netflix.

It's awesome, hilarious, clever, and one of the best new movies I've seen since 2011.
(Made in India, friendship-action-intrigue-dramedy)


----------



## Chet

I got_ Event Horizon_ at the library last week. A sci-fi / horror thriller. Also got_ On the Beach_. An old movie I had seen once before but I remembered only 2% of it.


----------



## Blessed

Pillow Talk, Doris Day and Rock Hudson


----------



## NorthernLight

Jace said:


> Anyone else have this "problem"..
> That you start to watch a movie...but It really isn't what you thought it would be?


Oh yes! _On the Waterfront._ And _Lord of the Rings_ (the first one). 

I lasted about 30-45 minutes for each.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Tish said:


> I watched Till, it's such a heartwrenching movie.


I can't bring myself to watch it.


----------



## Ruthanne

One Special Night on Netflix.  Starring JamessGardner and Julie Andrews, 1999, 1hr. 37 minutes.  A good seasonal romance.   I loved it


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I finished two movies lately. One the Jordan Peele horror flick, Nope on Peacock+. I'm not crazy about his work and probably would have fast forwarded through it but my son started watching it with me.  That also caused me to watch it in one sitting, something I rarely do as I've mentioned before. I also finished Troll (Netflix).


----------



## JustDave

OneEyedDiva said:


> I finished two movies lately. One the Jordan Peele horror flick, Nope on Peacock+. I'm not crazy about his work and probably would have fast forwarded through it but my son started watching it with me.  That also caused me to watch it in one sitting, something I rarely do as I've mentioned before. I also finished Troll (Netflix).


Nope was highly hyped and I think the professional critics like it.  There were things about it that I should have liked, but I had an overwhelming feeling that I had been there too many times before.  This is odd, because I think it was praised for being unique, which is something I seek in films, but it didn't feel unique to me.  I don't mind if stories don't have endings (happy or sad), but with Nope, I found myself not caring.  I just prided myself for not falling asleep.


----------



## SeniorBen

OneEyedDiva said:


> I finished two movies lately. One the Jordan Peele horror flick, Nope on Peacock+. I'm not crazy about his work and probably would have fast forwarded through it but my son started watching it with me.  That also caused me to watch it in one sitting, something I rarely do as I've mentioned before. I also finished Troll (Netflix).


I think Jordan Peele is overrated, but if people truly like his movies, go for it!


----------



## Tish

OneEyedDiva said:


> I can't bring myself to watch it.


It was so difficult to watch, I cried so much, then I would get angry, then I would cry again.
It really tugs on your heartstrings.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

SeniorBen said:


> I think Jordan Peele is overrated, but if people truly like his movies, go for it!


I didn't see Get Out for which he won and Oscar and got tons of accolades. I saw Us when I was on a cruise and I thought the movie was stupid. Half the dialogue sounded muffled to me.  I watched a couple of episodes of his reboot of the Twilight Zone and didn't care for those either. The only reason I checked out Nope is because the trailer revealed a UFO theme. @JustDave

@Jace Yes, I've started movies and even series that don't hold my interest. According to what the movie and theme is and how much time I already invested, I might FF through it or skip to the end.


----------



## dobielvr

I've been watching Firefly Lane, and really enjoying it.  I didn't think I would so I had held off watching it.
Finished season 1, on to season 2 today.

Impressed w/ Kathryn Heigl in this flick.


----------



## Pepper

_BANSHEES OF INISHERIN _on HBO.  What an incredible film which I also titled _BITE OFF YOUR NOSE TO SPITE YOUR FACE.  _Very, very watchable and fascinating.


----------



## RobinWren

I don't watch movies very much any more but last night I tuned into "the sound of music" I've seen this movie numerous times , I love it. I love the music, I love the characters, cannot believe that it was made in 1965, timeless.


----------



## officerripley

_Call Jane_, on xFinity/Comcast On Demand; excellent. (There was also an excellent documentary--_Call Jane_ is scripted--about the women from the movie and I think the doc was called _We Are Jane_ or something and I think it was on Netflix but I'm darned if I can find it.)


----------



## SeniorBen

I watched The Exorcist - director's cut last night on Prime Video. A few nights ago, I watched a documentary about the director, William Friedkin... actually, it's more of an interview with him about his techniques with some clips thrown in. That was also on Prime Video.

For anyone who hasn't seen the newer extended version (director's cut), don't. It's not scary at all. The original version allowed your imagination to take hold and make it terrifying, to those with vivid imaginations, anyway, but the extended version takes a lot of that away. It was still entertaining, but some scenes were kind of gross and unnecessary.

And it got me thinking... why would the devil possess a little girl? You'd think he'd have better things to do. It's kind of a petty act. He doesn't have anything better to do than possess someone for several days or maybe weeks? That makes about as much sense as god helping a football team win.


----------



## palides2021

Today, we went to the cinema at the Mall and watched _Puss N Boots - The Last Wish_. It was phenomenal animation! Of course, Antonio Banderas's deep voice plays Puss N Boots, and it was a very, very good movie. Lots of imagination, and use of fairy tale characters in the story, too. Also, it explored important deep connections with the self and with others, how one can see the world as bad or as good, and the inevitability of death. Complex and yet entertaining. I was mesmerized from the beginning to the end of the movie. Also, loved the music and the little stray dog. Want to see it again because of the many subplots and entertainment value.


----------



## oldpop

Fantastic Planet


----------



## SeniorBen

Netflix vs. the World, on Prime Video. 

It's an hour and 44 minute documentary and when I started it, I never thought it would hold my interest for nearly two hours, but it did. As much as I hate their app and the fact that you can't turn off autoplay, they beat out Blockbuster in the fight for video rentals, which is pretty impressive.

It's funny that the documentary promoting Netflix is not available on Netflix but is available on Prime Video, and it's also available on YouTube:


----------



## JimBob1952

Saw a very good film last night on the TCM part of HBO Max.  _Hobson's Choice,_ 1954, a British film with Charles Laughton and John Mills.  

It was a comedy set in the north of England in the 1890s about a tyrannical widower with three daughters.  The oldest daughter outwits him, that's all I will say about the plot.  

Directed by David Lean of Lawrence of Arabia and Bridge Over the River Kwai fame.  

Really worth a watch if you don't mind black and white.


----------



## Jackie23

The Butler staring Lee Daniels
Nefflix
Wonderful!


----------



## kburra

Emancipation
Harrowing


----------



## Tish

Black Adam.


----------



## SeniorBen

*The Volcano: Rescue from Whakaari*, on Netflix streaming

About a group of tourists who suffered a volcano's wrath.  Yikes!


----------



## kburra

The untold story of the Abbey 
Road studio, all-star interviews and intimate access to the premises
If These Walls Could Sing


----------



## SeniorBen

*The Conversation*, starring Gene Hackman and several other big name stars. I'd seen it before, but never understood what it was about. What a difference subtitles make!


----------



## Jules

Just finished season 2 of White Lotus.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Top Gun on Paramount+..


----------



## ArnoldC

Our usual fare of Christmas DVD's-brought out this time of year.

Here is an anomaly to the season.  'The GREAT WAR of Archimedes', Sinking of the World's Largest Battleship.  DVD picked out of the WalMart $5 bin (Well, $7.50 bin-inflation and all).  A Japanese production with English sub-titles.  Pre-WWII story of a young Japanese math genius conscripted into the Japanese Navy and the building of the battleship Yamato.

Not usually a ship guy, this story turned out to be much more and quite compelling, especially if historically accurate.  I give it two thumbs up.

Sharon can't stand sub-titles so had to watch it alone.  Got used to sub-titles on numerous flights between Hawaii and Korea back in the 1990's.  These days mentally switch between sub-titles and language foreign to my ears depending on the emotion displayed on-screen.

This is the second really good movie I've gotten out of the $5 ($7.50) bin at WalMart.  Taking time during the busy shopping session to peruse the stack pays off for me.  Cheers.  Arnold


----------



## Timewise 60+

Christmas Story - My wife and I both relate to this movie as it is set in a climate and time similar to when and where we both grew up.


----------



## Myquest55

Since our WIFi was out for 12 hrs with the huge storm (thank goodness we never lost power) we had to dig into our limited library of DVDs.  We watched an old favorite:  "Willow" then Neil Gaiman's "Mirror Mask".
Have watched the "Santa Clause" movies and recent episodes when we could stream them.  Very fun!

Also - "TROLL" was VERY good!  Not scary - just a cool legend!


----------



## Been There

“A Christmas Carol”


----------



## Pepper

Been There said:


> “A Christmas Carol”


Which one?


----------



## Been There

Pepper said:


> Which one?


Disney. Later today, I saw that the Dickens version from 1951 is on cable.


----------



## Pepper

1951 is my favorite @Been There


----------



## Been There

Pepper said:


> 1951 is my favorite @Been There


Wasn’t there an earlier version, maybe in the 30’s or 40’s? I thought when I was a child, I saw an old, old version.


----------



## Pepper

Yes.  1938.  I like that too @Been There


----------



## Been There

Pepper said:


> Yes.  1938.  I like that too @Been There


I will have to see if it’s available for purchase. That was the first version I watched with my parents.


----------



## Pepper

I think 1938 is the second best Xmas Carol.  Glad you have this beautiful memory.


----------



## Myquest55

My 3 kids always liked The "Muppet Christmas Carol" - its supposed to be one of the closest to the book.  I remember "Mr Magoo's Christmas Carol", I know, sacrilegious but still fun!


----------



## Liberty

Bell, Book & Candle...with Jimmy Stewart.

Know what the cat's name was in this show?


----------



## Ceege

Liberty said:


> Bell, Book & Candle...with Jimmy Stewart.
> 
> Know what the cat's name was in this show?


Pyewacket

I always want to name one of my cats Pyewacket.  But always got outvoted in favor of other names.


----------



## Conce

Ruthanne said:


> Watched the movie called The Score a few days ago.  Very good movie with a twist not expected that made it even better.  Very good acting by Norton and DeNiro, too.
> 
> View attachment 73249​


I love R. De Niro. I'll watch ANYTHING he is in.


----------



## Blessed

Watching "Christmas in Connecticut" on TCM right now!


----------



## Packerjohn

"A New Kind Of Love" starring Paul Newman & Joanne Woodward from 1963.  It was AWFUL!  It was so bad that I only watched the 1st 7 minutes and stopped it.  It had women wearing furs, smoking on the plane and the acting made me sick.  Totally, outdated film.  Really bad.  I think I will stick with Rawhide and Gunsmoke.  Clint Walker as "Cheyenne" is pretty good too!


----------



## Blessed

Now we are onto "Meet Me in St. Louis" LOVe LOve LOve


----------



## Nemo2

I hope I haven't yet watched my last movie.


----------



## katlupe

The Breakfast Club 1985 with Emilio Estevez, Molly Ringwald, Judd Nelson, Anthony Michael Hall and Ally Sheedy. Free with Prime.


----------



## Bretrick

Ammonite - 2020
Kate Winslet - Soairse Ronan
Mary Anning, an acclaimed fossil hunter, is forced to care for a rich visitor's sick wife, and the two develop an intense bond that forces the two women to re-examine their relationship.


----------



## Blessed

Now it is "Bishop's Wife" with Cary Grant and David Niven. Showing now on TCM


----------



## Paladin1950

Home Alone
Home Alone 2: Lost in New York
A Christmas Story
Home Alone
Home Alone 2: Lost in New York
A Christmas Story
Home Alone
Home Alone 2: Lost in New York
A Christmas Story
Home Alone
Home Alone 2: Lost in New York
A Christmas Story
Home Alone
Home Alone 2: Lost in New York
A Christmas Story

There are others also, then again, maybe they are the same.


----------



## Ruthanne

Falling in Love on Prime.  1984, Robert De Niro and Meryl Streep.  I thought it was very good.  About a married man and married woman who fall in love.


----------



## JustDave

Ruthanne said:


> Falling in Love on Prime.  1984, Robert De Niro and Meryl Streep.  I thought it was very good.  About a married man and married woman who fall in love.


That was 30 years ago, and I still remember liking that film.  I used to wonder why I liked it so much.  Maybe it just seemed real.  Time for a rewatch.


----------



## SeniorBen

I watched *The Hurricane*, about the boxer, Rubin "Hurricane" Carter, played by Denzel Washington. That was a most excellent movie.  
... or perhaps I was just in the mood for something semi-uplifting on X-max eve. The uplifting part was the four young people who came together for a common good. The not-so-uplifting part was that Carter spent 30 years in prison for murders he didn't commit.


----------



## Nemo2

SeniorBen said:


> I watched *The Hurricane*, about the boxer, Rubin "Hurricane" Carter, played by Denzel Washington. That was a most excellent movie.
> ... or perhaps I was just in the mood for something semi-uplifting on X-max eve. The uplifting part was the four young people who came together for a common good. The not-so-uplifting part was that Carter spent 30 years in prison for murders he didn't commit.


----------



## Knight

Lou  on Netflix.

About an older woman that left the CIA to live like a reclose. A feel good story that develops into Lou being one badass woman helping her daughter.


----------



## dobielvr

Knight said:


> Lou  on Netflix.
> 
> About an older woman that left the CIA to live like a reclose. A feel good story that develops into Lou being one badass woman helping her daughter.


I really liked that movie too.
Such an entirely diff role for Allison J to play, doing an excellent job too.


----------



## JaniceM

Am I the only person who can't get into watching movies (or tv shows) on a PC?


----------



## Nemo2

JaniceM said:


> Am I the only person who can't get into watching movies (or tv shows) on a PC?


We rarely watch anything, but if we do we watch on a 'smart TV' that's connected to the internet......through Hoopla and/or our local library.


----------



## Bretrick

JaniceM said:


> Am I the only person who can't get into watching movies (or tv shows) on a PC?


I have never watched a movie on my pc/laptop.
Only ever on Television or dvd's from the library.


----------



## Wayne

The 4 hour German version of Das Boot uncut version.


----------



## TeeJay

Don M. said:


> I watched the movie "Gladiator", starring Russel Crowe, tonight on the Sundance Channel.  This is about the 3rd time I've watched this movie in the past 10 years, and I enjoy it every time....I think it's one of the better movies I've ever seen.


*Totally agree with you, Don! I must've watched it at least a dozen times! Never gets old for me! And it ranks second only to my all-time favourite movie, Tombstone. *


----------



## Wayne

I had 2 favorite uncles growing up 1 American 1 German, they fought against each other in WW2 later best friends, Uncle Hans and I were best buddies, now my best friend of 10 plus years is German born, my dogs are trained in German and English commands so I am in the process of learning it best I can, we watch many German movies together. Hans painted U-boat pictures. I have several of them.


----------



## s76l42

My Octopus Teacher. It is a documentary and so touching. I did not think I would like it but was still thinking of it the next day. Before that I watched Stephen King: A Good Marriage. He is excellent. I love his books and the movie was not too bad.


----------



## JaniceM

I don't like watching movies on the PC, but just watched the 1983 original version of Valley Girl.


----------



## Ruthanne

JustDave said:


> That was 30 years ago, and I still remember liking that film.  I used to wonder why I liked it so much.  Maybe it just seemed real.  Time for a rewatch.


Almost 40 years ago


----------



## Ruthanne

JaniceM said:


> I don't like watching movies on the PC, but just watched the 1983 original version of Valley Girl.


I don't think anyone posting here watches movies on the PC.  I never do.  Mine are streaming through the internet, modem and onto my TV.


----------



## JaniceM

Ruthanne said:


> I don't think anyone posting here watches movies on the PC.  I never do.  Mine are streaming through the internet, modem and onto my TV.


That's what I meant- it's a streaming service through the internet.


----------



## Ruthanne

JaniceM said:


> That's what I meant- it's a streaming service through the internet.


But I see the movies on my TV.


----------



## Gemma

We enjoyed this movie.  It sure brought a tear to our eyes.


----------



## squatting dog

Mighty Joe Young... the 1949 original.


----------



## TeeJay

TOMBSTONE (part one). We haven't finished it yet. Does that count?


----------



## feywon

On Christmas eve day my daughter only worked 2 hrs Christmas was  her first full day off work in months.   We watched the second Enola Holmes movie and Glass Onion (a 'Knives  Out' movie, we are hoping for more).  Basically  unrealistic in many ways, but done so humorously while making some not so subtle points about how public opinion is formed and how all kinds of people can be manipulated.


----------



## Jules

The Glass Onion on Netflix.   5/5  Really enjoyed it.  Just noticed the @feywon watched it too.


----------



## palides2021

JaniceM said:


> Am I the only person who can't get into watching movies (or tv shows) on a PC?


We hook up our PC with an hdmi cable that is connected to the TV, and watch the movie on our TV monitor. So even if it's from the PC, we can still watch it on our TV monitor. Does that makes sense?


----------



## Ruthanne

I watched one season of Catastrophe on Prime.  I thought it pretty good and wish there were more seasons.   The only season was made in 2015, though.


----------



## OldFeller

I just watched "Glass Onion: A Knives Out Mystery".
I'm getting too old for the poor story telling that gets by in today's movies.

It had some interesting moments but all in all I don't think it delivered on it's implied promises.

I don't know if I've already mentioned the movie, "The Madness of King George", but I found it very good.
The actor playing the King was extraordinary.
The script was smartly written.
If i had 3 thumbs, they would all be UP


----------



## Right Now

Ruthanne said:


> Falling in Love on Prime.  1984, Robert De Niro and Meryl Streep.  I thought it was very good.  About a married man and married woman who fall in love.


Falling In Love is one of my favorite films, ever!   It's even mentioned on my profile here on SF.  I've watched it a dozen or more times, liking that it's a true love story without having to be explicit.   Now, that's romance!


----------



## Ruthanne

Right Now said:


> Falling In Love is one of my favorite films, ever!   It's even mentioned on my profile here on SF.  I've watched it a dozen or more times, liking that it's a true love story without having to be explicit.   Now, that's romance!


Oh yes, I agree. It's a great movie!  This was the first I've seen it.  Unless I did and forgot....lol


----------



## Bretrick

*Joe Bell*
True story
On the 29th of February, 2013, 15-year old Jadin Book took his own life after being bullied and ridiculed by his classmates. 
Jadin was openly gay and this was the reason why he became the victim of physical and verbal abuse by his peers. 
According to the movie, the school did little to support him and so, feeling vulnerable and alone, he decided to end his life.
Not wanting Jadin’s death to be in vain, Joe decided to honour his late son’s memory by walking across America and visiting schools and community groups to raise awareness about the effects of bullying. 
He planned to walk the 3,985-mile journey from La Grande to New York City. He chose New York because this was the place Jadin dreamed of moving to after leaving school.


----------



## Pink Biz

Very nice avatar picture @Ruthanne !


----------



## Nemo2

The only movie I've watched a 'zillion' times is _Zulu_, and as I mentioned in the _"I need to go where?" _thread, my late wife and I drove a day out of our way to get to Rorke's Drift......just the two of us there...1983.
​


----------



## Jace

"Endless Night"...It's an Agatha Christie...English drama/mystery.
Enjoyed!


----------



## palides2021

Tonight we watched _The Glass Slipper_ with actors Leslie Caron and Michael Wilding. It's a Cinderella style story with plenty of music, dance, and a timeless theme that is enchanting. Every time I watch it, I end up dreaming, feeling good, and humming the tune. We have the CD for it.


----------



## katlupe

Deja Vu 1997. A romantic movie about an American woman meeting an English man and falling in love instantly. Trouble is that she is engaged and he is married. Mysterious circumstances surrounds their relationship. I liked this movie a lot and might go back and watch it again. Amazon Prime video. Was free.


----------



## Alligatorob

DES 

A well done, but deeply disturbing documentary.  True story scarier than most fiction...


----------



## Pepper

I dislike this glorification of murderers on streaming.


----------



## SeniorBen

Alligatorob said:


> DES
> 
> A well done, but deeply disturbing documentary.  True story scarier than most fiction...


Looks like that's available on Amazon Prime. I'm going to have to check it out. And you're right... truth is often stranger than fiction.


----------



## TeeJay

*"Escape From Pretoria", on Netflix, with Daniel Radcliffe. If you like prison escape movies, this is a good'un! It's set in South Africa during Apartheid.*


----------



## Ruthanne

Alligatorob said:


> DES
> 
> A well done, but deeply disturbing documentary.  True story scarier than most fiction...


What channel was it on?


----------



## Ruthanne

Pepper said:


> I dislike this glorification of murderers on streaming.


Try watching stuff that's not about killing or killers.  I rarely watch those kind.  I like more 'gentle' movies and there are plenty of those movies and series.


----------



## TeeJay

*Also highly recommended ... this one's also a prison escape flic.






and this ear one's about road rage taken to the extreme ... pretty tense! 





*


----------



## Alligatorob

Ruthanne said:


> What channel was it on?


I got it on Amazon, not sure the channel...


----------



## palides2021

Ruthanne said:


> Try watching stuff that's not about killing or killers.  I rarely watch those kind.  I like more 'gentle' movies and there are plenty of those movies and series.


I am the same, @Ruthanne ! I think my PTSD makes me more sensitive to these types of movies than the average person!


----------



## Ruthanne

palides2021 said:


> I am the same, @Ruthanne ! I think my PTSD makes me more sensitive to these types of movies than the average person!


Yes, I have that too and some movies are so disturbing.  That's why I look for gentler things to watch.


----------



## Ruthanne

Alligatorob said:


> I got it on Amazon, not sure the channel...


I think that's Prime.  Thanks.


----------



## Been There

I was flipping through the channels when I came to the movie, "Miracle On 34th Street." I stopped and watched a few minutes and then decided to watch the dang thing. After that movie was over, "Santa Claus" came on with Tim Allen and I started watching that and again, I watched the whole movie. Wasn't there a black and white version of "Miracle On 34th Street?" If there was, I never watched it.


----------



## Bella

Been There said:


> I was flipping through the channels when I came to the movie, *"Miracle On 34th Street."* I stopped and watched a few minutes and then decided to watch the dang thing. After that movie was over, "Santa Claus" came on with Tim Allen and I started watching that and again, I watched the whole movie. *Wasn't there a black and white version of "Miracle On 34th Street?" *If there was, I never watched it.


*Miracle on 34th Street (1947)*






Watch it here for free. > https://archive.org/details/MiracleOn34thStreet1947_201611


----------



## Jules

Last night we started and quit Three Pines on Prime.  It’s based on novels by a senior lady in Quebec.  DH had read a couple of books and was looking forward to them.  3/4 through one show he’d had enough.  It was more like a Hallmark setting with bad acting.  

Read a review with comments from the novelist.  She wasn’t too pleased either.  She was supposed to have some input; found out that was just a token gesture.


----------



## kburra

The Road dance.

KIRSTY (Hermione Corfield, The Halcyon), a beautiful young woman, is coveted by all the young men of her island village in the Outer Scottish Hebrides. Dreaming of America, she meets a man who shares her aspirations and promises to make them a reality.

As the Great War breaks out it is decided that the men must leave for battle and in their honour, the islanders organise a grand Road Dance. That night Kirsty is assaulted and left with a secret which her overzealous community renounces, and she is faced with a life-changing decision.


https://www.imdb.com/video/vi3979330329/?playlistId=tt11332484&ref_=tt_pr_ov_vi


----------



## CinnamonSugar

For me, the title of this thread might as well be, “What movies have you *finished* recently?”  I’ve started several, including “A Rumor of Angels” on YouTube and “Solved” (was it Amazon or YouTube?) and apparently, my tolerance level is way down….  Quit about1/3 of the way through on both


----------



## NorthernLight

SeniorBen said:


> *The Conversation*, starring Gene Hackman and several other big name stars. I'd seen it before, but never understood what it was about. What a difference subtitles make!


I saw it many many years ago and have searched for it since. Maybe I'll find it someday. Why did you need subtitles?

EDIT: Oh! I found it on YouTube!


----------



## Blessed

Tonight it is Return to Lonesome Dove and then Lonesome Dove.  Love these movies, always watched with the hubs. I like to think he is still right here watching with me.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Blessed said:


> Tonight it is Return to Lonesome Dove and then Lonesome Dove.  Love these movies, always watched with the hubs. I like to think he is still right here watching with me.


@Gaer would probably do a watch party with you, Blessed. Thse sound right up her alley!


----------



## OldFeller

Hannah and Her Sisters (Woody Allen) on DVD. Probably the 3rd time I've seen it. One of those movies that gets better as you age. Along with Annie Hall and Manhattan is considered his best.


----------



## leastlongprime

_Babylon_. pretty good.


----------



## SeniorBen

NorthernLight said:


> I saw it many many years ago and have searched for it since. Maybe I'll find it someday. Why did you need subtitles?
> 
> EDIT: Oh! I found it on YouTube!


It's on Amazon Prime. I always turn on subtitles because I can't understand the dialogue, otherwise. It seems to help me pay attention, too, to compensate for my ADD. It's like watching it for the first time!


----------



## RadishRose

A series on Netflix called _Love on the Spectrum._
Autistic young adults looking to find love. 

So interesting!


----------



## Ruthanne

County Line on Freevee.  Pretty good.  About a Sheriff who gets killed and the things that happen after it.


----------



## Ruthanne

Fathers and Daughters  on Prime.  2016, 1 hr. 56 min.  Starring Russel Crowe.  A very good movie I enjoyed very much.  About the troubled life of a father and daughter.


----------



## SeniorBen

*Post Mortem*, a decent horror movie but it would have been better had some of the repetitive parts been cut out and if the story had been developed a bit more.


----------



## Pepper

Ruthanne said:


> Fathers and Daughters  on Prime.  2016, 1 hr. 56 min.  Starring Russel Crowe.  A very good movie I enjoyed very much.  About the troubled life of a father and daughter.


I appreciate you gave the running time of the movie.  It's important information for me.


----------



## katlupe

The Mulligan 2022, 1 Hr. 50 min. on Amazon Prime. Starring Eric Close, Pat Boone and Debra Stipe. About relationships and God. I liked it.


----------



## officerripley

_The Finest Hours_; 2016; Chris Pine, Casey Affleck, Ben Foster; 1 hr., 57 min.; based on true story; if possible, watch the closing credits for photos and more info. about the real characters; excellent!

Also, _Zulu_; 1964; Michael Caine, Stanley Baker, Jack Hawkins; 2 hrs, 18 min.; also based on true story; also excellent!


----------



## katlupe

Eat Pray Love 2010.  2 hr. 20 min. Amazon Prime. Starring Julia Roberts, James Franco & Richard Jenkins.

I really liked this movie. It is about a woman not happy being married and sets out to discover who she is.


----------



## Pepper

katlupe said:


> The Mulligan 2022, 1 Hr. 50 min. on Amazon Prime. Starring Eric Close, Pat Boone and Debra Stipe. About relationships and God. I liked it.


Pat Boone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  He's still working?


----------



## katlupe

Pepper said:


> Pat Boone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  He's still working?


Apparently! He is 86 according to my internet search.


----------



## kburra

Mayflies (2022)
Drama

A friendship forged between James and Tully in a small Scottish town in 1986. One weekend, they make a vow to each other to go at life differently. But then, 30 years on, half a life away, the phone rings. Tully has the worst kind of news.


----------



## katlupe

Mrs. Dalloway, 1997, 97 minutes, Amazon Prime. Starring Vanessa Redgrave. 

A nice story about the day in a life of Mrs. Dalloway in 1923 and the choices she made in her life.


----------



## Gary O'

Watching this one (for the 3rd time)



Interesting watching a movie of something you followed when it happened

Dad was big in the fight game


----------



## JustDave

Ticket to Paradise.  It was very watchable following the romantic comedy formula of the 80s.  You always know where its going, but it's still fun watching it get there.


----------



## Della

Pepper said:


> Pat Boone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  He's still working?


There went a strange nostalgia hit, I had his book, "Twixt Twelve and Twenty," back in junior high school.  I remember him saying that neatness was very important for girls if they wanted boys to like them.  Hmmm.


Pepper said:


> I appreciate you gave the running time of the movie.  It's important information for me.


It's one reason I tend toward the old black and white classics.  Last week I watched, "Cash on Demand'' 89 minutes, "Another Man's Poison," 90 minutes, and "He Walks By Night, 79 minutes.  My attention span seems to be limited these days, but I like to watch something on Tubi or YouTube just before bed.

Best of the week:  "Waterloo Bridge" 1931 version, 81 minutes.  Young chorus girl in WWI London, loses her job and descends into "work" picking up men on Waterloo Bridge.  She accidently meets a naive young American soldier who doesn't recognize the signs of her occupation, falls in love, takes her to meet his aristocratic English relatives  -- all rather against her will as she falls reluctantly in love with him.  Tragic and raw. Amazing footage of the bridge during war time.


----------



## StarSong

Della said:


> There went a strange nostalgia hit, I had his book, "Twixt Twelve and Twenty," back in junior high school. I remember him saying that neatness was very important for girls if they wanted boys to like them. Hmmm.


LOL  I was a disorganized mess in my younger years and am here to tell you I never had a problem attracting members of the opposite sex or fielding marriage proposals.  

Maybe I'd have had a problem attracting Pat Boone, but he wasn't my type anyway.


----------



## StarSong

DH & I rewatched Tombstone (DVD) because our internet went out.  Stellar movie with great cameos.  

I'd forgotten Robert Mitchum narrated the beginning and end, but his voice was so distinctive that I recognized it fairly quickly. It made me think about old RM movies - I'd like to revisit some. 

Are there any Robert Mitchum fans here who can throw out a move recommendation or two?


----------



## Bella

StarSong said:


> DH & I rewatched Tombstone (DVD) because our internet went out.  Stellar movie with great cameos.
> 
> I'd forgotten Robert Mitchum narrated the beginning and end, but his voice was so distinctive that I recognized it fairly quickly. It made me think about old RM movies - I'd like to revisit some.
> 
> *Are there any Robert Mitchum fans here who can throw out a move recommendation or two?*


@StarSong, you betcha! A few of my favorite Mitchum films. Click the titles and it takes you to IMDb.
Out of the Past    (1947)​The Night of the Hunter    (1955)​Heaven Knows, Mr. Allison    (1957)​The Sundowners    (1960)​Cape Fear    (1962)​


----------



## charry

castaway with tom hanks


----------



## charry

gennie said:


> Philomena starring Judi Dench based on a true story.


that is a brilliant film gennie , and such a great actress is judi dench.....we were neighbours a few years ago, when her husband michael williams was alive ...


----------



## Della

All good Robert Mitchum ones, Bella, and for a change of pace, he plays a romantic, funny part in, "Holliday Affair," one of my favorite Christmas movies.


----------



## hearlady

I watched the first Avatar at home  then saw the new one in the theater.
Good escape!


----------



## charry

kburra said:


> Mayflies (2022)
> Drama
> 
> A friendship forged between James and Tully in a small Scottish town in 1986. One weekend, they make a vow to each other to go at life differently. But then, 30 years on, half a life away, the phone rings. Tully has the worst kind of news.



i couldnt get into that kburra.......i dont like the Scottish accent on martin compston....which i know is his accent , but im used to hearing him speak cockney  as in line of duty .....


----------



## NorthernLight

@StarSong   Ryan's Daughter, 1970, has Robert Mitchum.


----------



## StarSong

charry said:


> that is a brilliant film gennie , and such a great actress is judi dench.....we were neighbours a few years ago, when her husband michael williams was alive ...


I love that movie!!!


----------



## deaver

last movie was annihilation with jennifer jason leigh and natalie portman


----------



## officerripley

_The Menu_; 1 hr., 47 min.; watched it through HBO Max; great acting but guess I heard too much hype since I was kinda disappointed. Also, bloody in parts.


----------



## Della

Oh thanks for the warning, Officerripley.  I was looking forward to that and my son thought it sounded good, too, but anything too violent upsets him so I'll get us something else.


----------



## officerripley

Della said:


> Oh thanks for the warning, Officerripley.  I was looking forward to that and my son thought it sounded good, too, but anything too violent upsets him so I'll get us something else.


You're welcome.


----------



## Jules

Emily the Criminal on NF.   Good thing it was less than 2 hours because I couldn’t get into it.  Starring Aubrey Plaza.


----------



## officerripley

_She Said_; on Peacock; 2 hr., 9 min.; excellent! (First movie that brought tears to my eyes in a long time.)


----------



## MrPants

_A Dog's Purpose_ on Netflix (Canada). For those that want a bit of fluff with no gratuitous sex, violence or swearing. Story about a dog's reincarnations. I'm not a dog person but by the end of this movie, I was tempted to go get one


----------



## katlupe

To Sir With Love, 1967, 1 hr. 45 min. Prime Video.
With Sidney Poitier.

I saw this in the movies as a teenager and always liked it. I still like it.


----------



## OldFeller

katlupe said:


> To Sir With Love, 1967, 1 hr. 45 min. Prime Video.
> With Sidney Poitier.
> 
> I saw this in the movies as a teenager and always liked it. I still like it.


But you didn't link the theme song which is the best part....


----------



## LadyEmeraude

The Green Mile (3rd time)


----------



## SeniorBen

I'm watching The Watcher series on Netflix. It's pretty good... not great, but it's watchable.


----------



## Jace

Tried watching.._The Color of Water...hmmm...NO!_


----------



## Jules

House of Gucci on Prime.


----------



## Ruthanne

Heavy on Netflix.   About a mother and son who own a restaurant and all the people they deal with.  Kind of a strange movie but it held my interest, the acting was good, interesting story and I liked it.


----------



## Pepper

The Menu on HBO.  Avoid at all costs.  A pretense of an artsy fartsy 'foreign' film of the sixties and fails miserably IMO.

eta
Or maybe that's the point?  A send-up?


----------



## Magna-Carta

This Sunday afternoon, unplanned, I watched Sink The Bismark, staring Kenneth More.  For some reason it was recomended to me today by YouTube. These are the types of films I uesd to watch on TV as a early teenager, which were also shown on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Ruthanne

Still Mine on Prime.  An older couple's late life challenges.  Very good.


----------

